#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > "Love is..." >  >  Merged: All Love Problems

## Salazar Slytherin

about me:

arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)

buotan  :cheesy: 

sweet

pero:

shy type lang
nya hilomon

pero ngano man
cge lage ko ka basted

maypa sultian nalang kos ginoo daan unsay plano niya nako f single blessedness ba akoa ma dawat or d,i para di nako mangita  :cry:

----------


## 14343

....na a kay baho?.........

----------


## sushi_me

ayaw pag self-pity....wait lang sa right person na ihatag ni Lord nmo...don't give up bsan cge ka basted....that's part of life...hehehe....

----------


## 14343

.......ooooiiiiiii!!!! bitaw basig si sushi_me ang paran imu..........

----------


## amaw

try to be sociable bai....ayaw palabe pagka-hilomon(pero ayaw sad pa-trying hard nga magsegi na lang kag yaw-yaw bisan way hinungdan)......mau na ilang giingon nga timing ba.

ang ginoo bai, di na mosulti sa imo kung unsa iyang plano, besides dili man ang ginoo mo-plano para nimo, ikaw mauy moplano para sa imong kaugalingon, ang ginoo motabang ra na nimo.

and last....sense of humor
kana bai, duolunon gyud ka anag babaye...... pero as I said..timing ba, kay lain sad kaayo tan-awon kung mora na kag trying hard......

good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## P-Chan

shy ka mao na... you need guts... get them when they least expect it..

----------


## rey04

just say I LOVE YOU sa girl imo ganahan then out of 10 girls i'm sure naa gyud usa, believe me.naa man pud girl nga ganahan ug silent type so dili ma rule out nga tanan girls dili ganahan sa imo type. just say the magic word then things will just follow thru......

----------


## r0mm3L

@salazar

mo inom ka? librehan tika red horse  :grin:

----------


## diem

@salazar slytherin...

bro, this is just my own thoughts and basing from my experience... 

1) maybe you just haven't found the right kind of girl for you... so be patient and live in God. And you'll know it fully what He wants. Because obeying His will brings contentment and peace, not doubt. 

2) shy ka bro? huwag naman, it's not really a masculine quality to be shy. Most girls would enjoy a more outgoing and forward personality. but you don't have to change completely. just assert now and then. give something of yourself. grow socially. perhaps being more active in your church or in your community, possibly in activities that you enjoy and find interesting... definitely there God will lead you to your match.

When there is life, there is hope. When there is hope, love is too.

----------


## princess hatred

ako ha...

babae man jud koh...

ask ko nimu.. sense of humor test:

pakatawa ug babae gamit imong DILA og KAMOT.

ask sad koh.. unsa imong pahumot?

para atleast man lang.. maka ana ang girl inig nimu...


" hmmm... parang naligo ka sa cologne!"

----------


## kenoidz

bro sak2 ila gi-advys nmo...hwvr, 1st u nid 2 dscvr urself...aftr ana, b positiv abwt urself and share d positivity 2 odrs.. wat i min s dat, knw ur capabltis, princple/s and achvmnts n lyf...bt dun brag 2 odr pipol bwt it...also, hunahunaa sd twn, kng ihapn nmo ang mga gurlz dwe sa cbu alone, sharo wa sd ky madagt bsg usa...dun sik 4 it nlng bro, juz w8 nd let d magic flow...o dba? peace out!

----------


## Silence

ako lagi..... im attacting the wrong type of people...ambot nganu....

wala cguro baye ganahan nako kay puro man mga bayot ang maka discover nako....yucky.....

nya kung na.ay baye maka ganahan nako dili sad nako type....... an unsan naman ni  :crazy2:   :idiot2:   :uglystupid2:   :tickedoff:

----------


## Suzume

do you know how to play the guitar? i have observed that girls go gaga over guys who play the guitar. especially the younger ones. or any instrument for that matter - drums, bugle ug uban pa. even if you're shy but u know how to play at least one instrument, the girls wuold be like "ah kato siya kanang hilomon nga maayo kaayo mo guitara? eeek! cute kaayo siya no?" no offense to the girls.

----------


## twalalyn

wahehehehe...di lagi ko eng-ana,suzume.... toink! 

@salazar: naa cguroy ganahan pero naghilom2 lang hangtod ikaw mo una niya...

----------


## Suzume

hehe. of course. not all girls react that way. but there are some who do (doesn't necessarily make them seem ungirlish).

@ Slytherine: my point is, you have to show the girls that you have something to give. if you're a sweet guy but a shy one, well, how do u show them that you can be sweet if you're shy? if you can't help being shy, try to acquire something that can help you cross that line.

----------


## amaw

kung di ka kabalo ug gitara...practice playing with your organ....este piano or organ ba.  :wink:

----------


## Suzume

ayaw organ kay lisud dal-on.

----------


## amaw

depende kung unsang klase nga organ....  :cheesy: 

nweis, ang akong ikasulti bro, ayaw lang gyud pag-seryoso permi, saguli gamayng binuang ba nga makakatawa ang ibay....mau ra man siguro nay sikreto...  :smiley:

----------


## inspector_ronan

try and try until u find the right girl for u.. daghan pa diha og guwapa sa imong na una na gusto.. and if para sayo para sayo yan.. just wait man

----------


## nunobone

siguro boring kaayo ka... no offense ha, peru as i know, dili gusto ang mga babae sa boring, dba diba mga gurls? 
SHY type?? arggghh.. sa karong panahon murag dili naman unta na siya mo-exist, kay if mag-shy2x ka diha maunhan hinuon ka...

----------


## Julia78

> bro sak2 ila gi-advys nmo...hwvr, 1st u nid 2 dscvr urself...aftr ana, b positiv abwt urself and share d positivity 2 odrs.. wat i min s dat, knw ur capabltis, princple/s and achvmnts n lyf...bt dun brag 2 odr pipol bwt it...also, hunahunaa sd twn, kng ihapn nmo ang mga gurlz dwe sa cbu alone, sharo wa sd ky madagt bsg usa...dun sik 4 it nlng bro, juz w8 nd let d magic flow...o dba? peace out!


absolutely agree with this...

hey bro! @salazar..yaw pag self pity duh... not even a good hint for girls...tsk..tsk..
the more weak u are the more magpalayo ang mga opportunities... enjoy life...sakto sila yaw palabi ug seryoso... daghan nabuang ana  :Smiley: 

yah ryt... do u believe in prayers :Huh:  try daw ani na diskarte sho! u know what ang sure ra gyud sa tanan, GOD knows what's best for you... He even have prepared something very special for you na and He'll give it to u at the right time when ur ready to accept the gift...
wait lang gud  :Smiley: 

all of us have different life dilemmas ... stay happy and stay cool...
God bless!  :Smiley:

----------


## tolstoi

follow Andrew E's advise...HUMANAP KA NG PANGIT  :cheesy:

----------


## princess hatred

BTAW... SHY TYPE shy type ka jan... imu lolo!

...kbaw ka, d man jud na mu click sa girls ang super duper shy type unless theyre head over heels in love with you Level 10!

and bsag ingun ana pa... lyk.. heLoh!!!!!!!! inappropriate sa usa ka girl mu make ug move kai basing mu decline ang guy sa iya g

proposed na.. example conversation. oa ra sad ng `miss.. imu ng ballpen natagak?` nya obyus kaung nag suwat xa.

ang self-esteem nimu... basin try nimu ug boost. cgro daghan ka probs pero ayaw sad ipa too much klaro. kai oh..

awa.. dako na nuon eyebags wai tulog. d e abuse ang body bah. tapos naa naman kai drive ana to accomplish daily tasks.

tapos.. kung na achieve nimu.. feel good na na. kung dili cla ka appreciate.. ikaw mismo kbaw kung unsa ka kahago..

(kung gihaguan sad lageh nimu). then congratulate yourself. start by appreciating what you are capable of, bit by bit, 

youll learn to love yourself.. and hu knows nag smile lang ka thinking `unsa nsad kha ugma sa?` pero naay ni agi chix..

mu smile sad diay... nag-tuo xa imu g smaylan.  :crazy2:

----------


## P-Chan

basta shy ka wala gud na ayo.. ang2x ang babae mo apas nimo? if that was the case then no problem but kung sa basket pa na bench ra ka.. dili sikat! tanawa sa basket kinsa sikat? diba ang nag duwa.. dili ang bench... get my point?  :evil:

----------


## sushi_me

> .......ooooiiiiiii!!!! bitaw basig si sushi_me ang paran imu..........


amaw! seriouso ko oi.... btaw noh..., bsan ikaw to ako gi basted....hehehee....joke!  :grin:  btaw, as what other peeps said ayaw kabalaka... sugod na pud ka panguyab kay who know's....chill out!

----------


## JawBreaker

hahaha.. paeta ani nga inquiry......weeeeee.
faets.....
basin ug mag make-up ka kanunay.  :crazy2:   :crazy2:   :crazy2: 

 :evil:   :evil:   :evil:

----------


## klavel

kay kuan man gud, you're a Slytherin... and pro-Lord Voldemort man gud ka..supporter ka o usa ka Death Eater??! 

try not to court the whole campus cguro..girls may think that your feelings are not sincere..this way, lesser imo tally sa gi-busted ka..hehe (joke2x)..peace!

Seriously, God has predetermined plans for you..you just have to work it out..Don't rush into things like falling in love..everthing has its time and place...if you're shy, it's not going to help your lovelife at all..commit yourself by joining communities, groups or society that will help you let go off that shyness..befriend girls first before courting them..also, learn to play the guitar..most girls liked to be serenade..

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

^^

hehehe co-founder manko sa hogwarts
wala ko kaila kinsa na c lord voldemort...fan siguro na nako  :2funny: 

acctualy na.overcome na nako akong shyness
tan.awon lang nako unsa result after na.overcome nako 
ako shyness  :smiley:

----------


## nitto1320i

bro, there are some girls na gi plano na gyud nila nang i-busted ka.. but suwayi pursigeha, mauyab gyud na nimo.. nakasuway pud ko ana nya katong kami na i ask. why she did that?(lagot kaayo ko kay siya ra naka busted nako) ingon ra ang buang, para makabaw ko if ganahan ba gyud ka nako if hantod asa ka. nge!!!  :cheesy:  but because ato hantod karon kami gihapon and planning to get married this year.  :smiley:  (tungod sya ra naka busted nako, pero sugot d.i)  :cheesy:

----------


## nomens

There are many factors para mapaimpres nimo ang mga girls... e.g.: Look, attitude, Fame, sense of humor, and the likes... Maybe, wala ka ani nga mga factors... Sulayi sad ug patambag ni Sa istasyon sa radio para sad madunggan ka sa imong crush...  :grin:

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

@nitto talagsa raman kau bayi na ingon ana bro...kasagaran dili binoang ilang pag basted.....sa tibu.ok nako kinabohi ka usa ra ko ni persist abut 1 year pangoyab pero wala lang gehapon....pero ka usa rato na higayon ha wala nako ni usab...work na ron siya sa ADTX programmer.......
by the way congrats  d ay bro  :smiley:

----------


## nomens

> @nitto talagsa raman kau bayi na ingon ana bro...kasagaran dili binoang ilang pag basted.....sa tibu.ok nako kinabohi ka usa ra ko ni persist abut 1 year pangoyab pero wala lang gehapon....pero ka usa rato na higayon ha wala nako ni usab...work na ron siya sa ADTX programmer.......
> by the way congrats d ay bro


Unsay iyang name bro? Galig kaila ako... :mrgreen:

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

kaye.....minyo na sigoro to karon  :2funny:

----------


## revnetx

> just say I LOVE YOU sa girl imo ganahan then out of 10 girls i'm sure naa gyud usa, believe me.naa man pud girl nga ganahan ug silent type so dili ma rule out nga tanan girls dili ganahan sa imo type. just say the magic word then things will just follow thru......


thats true actually based on my experience mas ganahan ang mga girls ug hilomon kaysa mga sabaan

----------


## i.ris

> do you know how to play the guitar? i have observed that girls go gaga over guys who play the guitar. especially the younger ones. or any instrument for that matter - drums, bugle ug uban pa. even if you're shy but u know how to play at least one instrument, the girls wuold be like "ah kato siya kanang hilomon nga maayo kaayo mo guitara? eeek! cute kaayo siya no?" no offense to the girls.


btaw..agree ko ana.. ma hatag dyud nad points nang kbaw ka mplay ug instrument... esp sa guitar.. plus imo pa kantahan :mrgreen:.. aw samot.. dumugon ka dong  :grin: ..
yaw nang pa shy-shy oi kay boring au na  :tickedoff: ... way gana ang gurl mo talk nmo ana...

----------


## sanction214

ummm..fwede sad silindron? musical instrument mana?...  :wink:

----------


## theused

> Originally Posted by Suzume 
> 
> do you know how to play the guitar? i have observed that girls go gaga over guys who play the guitar. especially the younger ones. or any instrument for that matter - drums, bugle ug uban pa. even if you're shy but u know how to play at least one instrument, the girls wuold be like "ah kato siya kanang hilomon nga maayo kaayo mo guitara? eeek! cute kaayo siya no?" no offense to the girls. 
> 
> 
> btaw..agree ko ana.. ma hatag dyud nad points nang kbaw ka mplay ug instrument... esp sa guitar.. plus imo pa kantahan* :mrgreen:.. aw samot.. dumugon ka dong* ..
> yaw nang pa shy-shy oi kay boring au na* ... way gana ang gurl mo talk nmo ana...



sakto.. kng pa shy2 sad ka .. wala sad juy mahitabo sa imong life ana.. heheh.. imo rang gi ilad imong kaugalingon.. heheh  :buck2:

----------


## jugs_05

bai knahanglan jud ka og sense of humor if mao na trust me bai ganhan lgi ng mga girls nimo bai trust me.. hehehehe..  :cheesy:

----------


## theused

btaw.. d more ka maka palipay babae sah.. d more baya sad na sila ma close nmo.. ganahan man gud na silag some1 na maka pa smile nila nya kana btawng happy sila kng kuyog nila.. mao na akong na obserbahan...  :buck2:

----------


## jugs_05

in short bai d sila ganahan og mga BORING nga guys.. tnuod btaw...  :2funny:

----------


## theused

mao jud.. btaw what they want man sad kai someone sad na ila bitaw ikapagmalaki sa ila mga friendships sad..  :buck2:

----------


## blue mary

maybe, wa ganahi ang girl the way you court her.. Why don't you try something new. if the old dosn't work, why go on?
Try another way of courting a girl.. 
I suggest to make it more romantic. that's what i like.hehehe
Men, just pray and trust.. k!! 
Life is preciuos, you have a lot of time in this world to enjoy..
Make a difference...

----------


## kurtog

SENSE OF HUMOR bai!!!!

----------


## bcasabee

lisud raba ug court basta in love jud ka. Bisan unsa ka nindot sa plano, pero inig atubang na nimo sa personal, guba dayon ang plano uy.




> maybe, wa ganahi ang girl the way you court her.. Why don't you try something new. if the old dosn't work, why go on?
> Try another way of courting a girl.. 
> I suggest to make it more romantic. that's what i like.hehehe
> Men, just pray and trust.. k!! 
> Life is preciuos, you have a lot of time in this world to enjoy..
> Make a difference...

----------


## nomens

> kaye.....minyo na sigoro to karon*


Kaila ko ana bro...  :evil: 
By the way, dili pa cya menyo... :mrgreen:

----------


## P-Chan

> SENSE OF HUMOR bai!!!!


agree... tabla ra ni mag gutiara ka.. ++++points.. samot pa if kahibaw..  :evil:

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

> Originally Posted by Salazar Slytherin 
> 
> kaye.....minyo na sigoro to karon 
> 
> 
> Kaila ko ana bro... 
> By the way, dili pa cya menyo... :mrgreen:


ah pero nana oyab hehe

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

dili ko kabaw mo gitara...bisag unsa nga instrument dili
akung jokes puro corny

----------


## theused

> dili ko kabaw mo gitara...bisag unsa nga instrument dili
> akung jokes puro corny


paet.. ani nalang .. juz try to be a gentleman for her.. ipakita nya na ni care jud ka nya bah.. like kng naa cya prob.. be a shoulder to cry on..

hatud ba ron nmo cya or kuyogan or something...

kana bitaw i treat lang jud cya as a lady lang jud bah

ngano man diay corni imo jokes.. or d ka kabalo mu gitara as long as gentleman ka and buotan and she knows na "she's in good hands" bitaw kng kuyog mo...

payts naman cguro na...


brought to you by Metrobank...

----------


## jugs_05

ako sad nabantayan noh kasagaran sa mga girls if RICH ka... uv got the advantage kay maipagmalaki manka nila sa ilang mga friends.. magpakatotoo lang tayo.. tnuod sad bitaw.. f la ka money? heck, ayaw nalang expect nga sugton ka labi na gwapa kau ang girl unya social and artehon pa jd..  :evil: 
sa tnuoray lang, ang uban girls mao raman sad ang g-apas ba and labi na f mu abroad ang guy? dna dayun buwagan sa girl bsag long distance pa and bsag dna sila ganahan sa guy.. im sori f im too frank im just telling the truth.. this is based from what iv observed lang..  :smiley:

----------


## amaw

^^^
tinoud bitaw na kasagaran.....

maypa bai salazar, magpahimo kag fake nga green card, unya ipakita sa mga girls...sugton lagi ka ana....  :wink:

----------


## theused

lol... amaw jud.. heheh saonz?!

----------


## jugs_05

pahimo og green card bai unya palit dayun ticket padung amerika dad-a imong green card.. sugton jud ka immigration ba..  :2funny:

----------


## theused

toink.. utro pud diay...  :buck2:

----------


## P-Chan

@salazar: bitaw.. if dili ka kahibaw mag guitara it's ok.. and ang sense of humor nimo ma ayo ra man na.. just watch those comedy shows and bantai ang pattern.. and you might want to read some love novel(if you have a time.. ) and like what theused said.. be a gentleman plus points pud na pero if mag gentleman2x ka.. kahilanlang all the way and dili ra siya imo igentleman2x..  :evil:

----------


## princess hatred

hehehe ...ako biya noh.. i like guys na maoy magpakatawa nako.. kai at times mas intense pa akong snse of humor sa iya..

mao ma turn off kuh~

kana sad guys na witty~

----------


## P-Chan

> hehehe ...ako biya noh.. i like guys na maoy magpakatawa nako.. kai at times mas intense pa akong snse of humor sa iya..
> 
> mao ma turn off kuh~
> 
> kana sad guys na witty~


kita ka ana salazar? hehehe.. humor! lolz.. bitaw if you think your jokes are corny i know a book that could help you... lolz  :evil:

----------


## princess hatred

> Originally Posted by princess hatred 
> 
> hehehe ...ako biya noh.. i like guys na maoy magpakatawa nako.. kai at times mas intense pa akong snse of humor sa iya..
> 
> mao ma turn off kuh~
> 
> kana sad guys na witty~
> 
> 
> kita ka ana salazar? hehehe.. humor! lolz.. bitaw if you think your jokes are corny i know a book that could help you... lolz


HALA!! ingna jud dayun ang name sa book P-Chan.. go.. go..  :laugh:

----------


## P-Chan

"comedy writting secrets"

----------


## theused

saonz?!

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

> hehehe ...ako biya noh.. i like guys na maoy magpakatawa nako.. kai at times mas intense pa akong snse of humor sa iya..
> 
> mao ma turn off kuh~
> 
> kana sad guys na witty~


tongod kay mas intense pa imung snse of humor sa laki ma turn off naka....ka gamay ra ana botanga woi...unsa kaha kun dako na kayu sala ang lake...sobra pas turn off

----------


## theused

aw.. iyaha lang sad cguro na.. lahi baya jud ang tao... bitaw kada babae naa man sad jud sila ilahang own weak point.. it doesnt mean na sila tanan pareha na ganhan na naay sense of humor or witty... dpende ra jud na.. sometimes.. naay uban na ma insulto kng witty type sad ka.. 

dpende ra jud...

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

basta naa snse of humor ang tao.....that's what i call a major plus....kng wala gani..wala lang..balewala no big deal....kana hinoon mangutot kun naa ka, manghingogmo sa atobangan nmo, way kaligo, baho...mao nuon na turn off...kong kana wala snse of humor nya turn off....o mai gad karon pako

----------


## theused

as in depende ra jud ta tanan sa tao jud...

----------


## mr.suavi

uhmmm.. question.. naa koi gurl na like nako.. kaduha na nako xa gi ask into courtship.. padung pa mo court ha... and ang result.. kaduha sad basted.. and ngun pa xa pirmi na... friendship lang daw iya apas sa akoa... how true is it?? in ana na jud na xa?? dli na xa ma usab?? 

and lately.. wala mi communication.. morag nasoko to sa akoa.. aw nasoko jud d i to.. grabee ka soko.. na wala man koi bati na gibuhat... ni try ra gani ko og court.. na nag geira nami.. asta iya sis.. ge geira ssad ko..

----------


## theused

> uhmmm.. question.. naa koi gurl na like nako.. kaduha na nako xa gi ask into courtship.. padung pa mo court ha... and ang result.. kaduha sad basted.. and ngun pa xa pirmi na... friendship lang daw iya apas sa akoa... how true is it?? in ana na jud na xa?? dli na xa ma usab?? 
> 
> and lately.. wala mi communication.. morag nasoko to sa akoa.. aw nasoko jud d i to.. grabee ka soko.. na wala man koi bati na gibuhat... ni try ra gani ko og court.. na nag geira nami.. asta iya sis.. ge geira ssad ko..



ATAYA GUD!! kuyawa ana na gurl oie.. DILI cya libog ha.... pa fren fren.. pa kuno... saonz.. baw ka bai.. iyaha nalang nuon gpakita sa imoha iyahang bad side (BRAT) ika nga..xenxa na ha.. pero mao man gud akong nakita gud... might as well get over her nalang btaw and then try to look for another gurl nalang sad.. who knows.. naa ra dapit inyu school... or who knows silingan ra nnyu... 

naa ra jud na rason ngano nahitabo na tanan... ayaw kaau padala sa tama.... hehe lingaw2 oiest!!  :wink:

----------


## mr.suavi

uhmm... unsai BRAT?? barrat??dawo??maot??

and 1 mur thing.. galibog sad ko oi... akong cd player ba to a sa iyaha.. mahadlok ko mo kuha ato.. kai ga geira lage mi.. ug unya.. wla man sad xa ni sulti na kuhaa na akong cd player... ganahn sad nako kuha.un kai gamiton na sa akong sis.. 

pero hadlok ko kuhaun kai.. ge baharan ko sa sis sa gurl lage na stay away from her litle sis daw.. f pwidi gani.. be gone for gud daw...

----------


## bcasabee

Naa say babae ganahan nimo uy, imo diayng mama.

----------


## JawBreaker

naay babae ganahan nimo pero di man ka ganahan...  :evil: 
naay ganahan ka pero wa sad sya kauyon sa imong dagway... patas ra bro.. ayaw ka problema ana.  :cheesy: 

pwede sad praktis sa ka sa mga ganahan nimo para makuha nimo ang kiliti sa babae na imong ganahan.  :2funny:

----------


## princess hatred

> Originally Posted by princess hatred 
> 
> hehehe ...ako biya noh.. i like guys na maoy magpakatawa nako.. kai at times mas intense pa akong snse of humor sa iya..
> 
> mao ma turn off kuh~
> 
> kana sad guys na witty~
> 
> 
> tongod kay mas intense pa imung snse of humor sa laki ma turn off naka....ka gamay ra ana botanga woi...unsa kaha kun dako na kayu sala ang lake...sobra pas turn off


and you think thats really low?

then i guess youve got the prob within you dude..

gamay ra jud bitaw na thing.. but look.. a person na maka katawa even sa iya own jokes, is a good joker.

but im not saying this for you to just joke around coz that could never attract girls. turn off lang jud ang guys na mu joke.. and

he thinks its funny.. pero girls find them so dragged or lame.  :huh: 

then put `for guys to answer lang ni na topic` if you dont want to know kung unsay ma say sa mga girls ani..  :smiley:

----------


## princess hatred

..and you cant please everyone.

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

wala gihapon ko kasabot ni princess hatred.....next pls  :smiley:

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

yeah...ishts up to you to make a clarifications or bun buther explaining it nalang....or could anywan pleeze tell me unsa gyod pasabut niya before post my personal opinion.....or next reply  :smiley:

----------


## splendid moonlight

basin sayup imong gipang target. hehe. pili-a tong tawo nga paminaw nimo ma kasabay nimo.

----------


## bcasabee

Unsaon man pili sa target luthiene?

----------


## Salazar Slytherin

aw saktu sd tu g ingon ni theused na depende lang sa tawo...aku tawo mn ko...so depende lang naku kun mo ingon ko nga "di lang siya ang babae sa kalibutan"  :evil:

----------


## dagget

ayaw gyud ka anang WAIT..........

mo gamot nalang ka ana...........

Base sa imong experience

padayon lang gyapon......

kung naa kay sayop sa imong pag court sauna learn from it.....kay balik-balik imong style mao ra gyapon ang result...... always try to experiment....

always have a new approach..... 

daghan man girls dira.... practice lang.... ma pandol gali.........tindog lang gud.......

humor, ang problem ani gud you must look at the girl... hard to please gali kana lisod gyud na.....

the thing about humor is that ayaw ka pag serious dayon..... mao na makalimot ka ug mag joke kay serious man kaayo ka........

kung naa ka ganahan nga girl or girls......... ayaw dayon ka boang..... just think and try to experiment lang sa..... ayaw dayon pag serious kay ikaw ra ma sakitan....

don't expect the best outcome....... always prepare for the worst outcome... para dili lisod......

----------


## splendid moonlight

@bcasabee: mao lagi to. hehe. pili-a ang tawo tan-awa ug ma kasabay ba nimo. note "ma kasabay." lahi man ug "makasabay." tanang tawo makasabay sabay ni bisan kinsa kung kinahanglanon. pero tagsa ra ang ma "kasabay" gyud nimo.

----------


## amaw

> basta naa snse of humor ang tao.....that's what i call a major plus....kng wala gani..wala lang..balewala no big deal....kana hinoon mangutot kun naa ka, manghingogmo sa atobangan nmo, way kaligo, baho...mao nuon na turn off...kong kana wala snse of humor nya turn off....o mai gad karon pako


mao diayng di ka sugton bai.....sa ingon ani pa lang nimo nga tubag, morag maglisod gyud sugot babaye nimo...  :tongue: 

nweis, sa giingon pa nila, different folks, different strokes...... so kung mau gyud na imong gibati...padayon.....but the downside is, maglisod gyud sugot nimo ang babaye......

there are times nga ang mga babaye gusto nga ang imong itubag nila makapalipay nila...... kung sa ingris pa, sometimes you need to tell them what they want you to tell them to make them happy...  :smiley:

----------


## jugs_05

and the boiling point is....(boiling point?)... pag-init nalang og tubig... joke..  :cheesy: 

nweiz.. ako lang masulti nimo bai salazar wala pa jd naabot ang time doh nga makakita ka sa imong gpangandoy nga babaye.. no need to rush.. there's a lot of girls around...

you might find a girl who has the same personality as you do and who knows? you might find someone who's the opposite.. opposites attract raba jud i believe.. sus, sa kadaghan sa taw sa kalibutan pila gd ta ka million?? syaro wa juy mu sugot nimo.. hehehe.. :mrgreen:

----------


## dagget

ayaw anang huwat lang sa imong time............

binuang na kanang mag huwat lang ka nya naa ray maabot........ Mura ka si Juan Tamad

Find and fufill your destiny

Destinity in not a matter of CHANCE but its a matter of CHOICE............. So ayaw gyud anang huwat-huwat

----------


## theused

bitaw.. hehe murag k2ng sturya ni juan tamad ug ni isaac newtown nga nag lingkod lang sa kahoy nag hulat matagak ang prutas.. hehe .. angay kapyuton .. maningkamot na ma abtan para makuha nmo... "pinaghirapan" ika nga... hehe

----------


## ancaLagoN

> Originally Posted by Salazar Slytherin 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by princess hatred 
> 
> ...


no matter how much i read your reply. i dont seem to get your point. because you talk with no sense. but here is what i get. that you don't like a person who have sense of humor yet here you are trying to be funny in the forum. you talk like an uneducated estambay. please princess. have mercy on yourself. act mature. dont be so boastful about who you are, coz what you are is something one should not be proud of.

----------


## theused

what he's referring to ba.. na.. sa binisaya pa.. ang laki gani na kusog magpakatawa.. not all the time kai maka turn on..

kai kng maka tawa cya maski sa iyahang kaugalingong joke meaning naa cya sense of humor pero not all the times nindot na.. cuz naa times na maka tawa ba ron cya sa iyahang joke pero para sa uban KORNY na diay na instead na maganahan.. ma irita na nuon...

hope i said and explained it right.. (correct me if im wrong)

----------


## psyche_08

here's what i have understood.

she like guys that can make her laugh.



> hehehe ...ako biya noh.. *i like guys na maoy magpakatawa nako..* kai at times mas intense pa akong snse of humor sa iya..
> 
> mao ma turn off kuh~
> 
> kana sad guys na witty~


although, she doesnt like guys if she holds superior to them in the sense of humor. (this is how i understood it, which took me a very long time). but this statement confuses me



> gamay ra jud bitaw na thing.. but look.. *a person na maka katawa even sa iya own jokes, is a good joker.*
> 
> but im not saying this for you to just joke around *coz that could never attract girls. turn off lang jud ang guys na mu joke.. and
> 
> he thinks its funny.. pero girls find them so dragged or lame.* 
> 
> then put `for guys to answer lang ni na topic` if you dont want to know kung unsay ma say sa mga girls ani..


as you can see, i have the important points highlighted. first point, the person who laughs at his own joke is a good joker. if i analyzed it accurately, she adores this type of guy since she likes "people" with a good sense of humor.

second point, "*coz that could never attract girls. turn off lang jud ang guys na mu joke.. and he thinks its funny.. pero girls find them so dragged or lame.* " now, this puts a big question mark on my visage. now, the second point is quite contradicting, isnt it?

*my point,* if she like guys(as per first point) with the humor, how come it "NEVER" attracts girls? a turn off? and is dragged or lame (as per second point) when it was stated that *"a person na maka katawa even sa iya own jokes, is a good joker."* :Huh:

----------


## jugs_05

> ayaw anang huwat lang sa imong time............
> 
> binuang na kanang mag huwat lang ka nya naa ray maabot........ Mura ka si Juan Tamad
> 
> Find and fufill your destiny
> 
> Destinity in not a matter of CHANCE but its a matter of CHOICE............. So ayaw gyud anang huwat-huwat


im not saying that you need to wait.. all im saying is, it's just not salazar's time yet to find the love of his life mao bitaw there's no need to RUSH things cz in the future, maka kita ra syag girl nga para niya.

----------


## dexterdal

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


basin bayuton ka ug lihok bai, mao ang babae dli ganahan nimo, or imong height basin putot pud 

kaayo ka, then imong mga tripping na babae kanang mga tag-as or grabe cguro kaayo ka ug 

expectation manguyab pud ka katong sa mga gwapa kaayo, mao mag cge ka ka busted.

----------


## jugs_05

> Originally Posted by Salazar Slytherin 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by princess hatred 
> 
> ...


actually, if you take a closer look and read it over and over and over again.. it's not really confusing..
what she's trying to say is that, a person who can laugh at his own jokes is a good joker..* now we're clear with that.* however, if a guy jokes around and he thinks it's funny, it's a turn off for girls and that girls find them lame or some sort....correct me if im wrong.. i mean heck, good joker jud cya kay cya mismo makatawa sa iyang kaugalingon f mag joke cya.. simple common sense.. correct me if im wrong guys especially princess but, this is how i understand it.. *:mrgreen: make the story simple, good jokers can also be a great turn-off for girls.. unsswwwaaaonnn :Huh: ??

----------


## nomens

> Originally Posted by princess hatred 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Salazar Slytherin 
> 
> ...


Bitaw... But that depends on how he/she delivered his/her jokes... In my case, lots of girls really like me joking around... There was this one time that one of my friend wanted to do the same... Sayop lang siya kay pataka lang sad siya ug jok2x..  :cheesy:  Green jokes pa gyod iyang gipangsulti which made him pain in the ass sa mga girls...  :2funny:

----------


## r0mm3L

nganong problemahon man nang babae?

if the girl doesnt like you ayaw pamugos

its her looze

naa pay tao dire sa world nga ganahan nimo

imong kaugalingon

ako ka daghan sad ko kasuway anang dump powers sa girls, ka faet

redhorse will never dump you as always  :evil:

----------


## bcasabee

Sense of humor makatabang jud. Pero sulayi daw joke ug corny jud ga walay kataw anan. Mokatawa gani imong gipanguyaban mura ug sign na na nga naa sad siyay feelings sa imo kay wala na siya mag focus sa imong gi panabi, nag huna huna na na siya kanus a ka mo diga sa imong gibati sa iya. Ahahaha. Theory lang ni.

----------


## bcasabee

Or basin diay no kung napugos lang siya ug katawa kay hadlok siya mainsulto ka.

----------


## monrose29

ako napod...

deli ko gwapo.. deli pod ko batig nawong...

deli ko ma uwaw dli pod ko bagag nawong

sweet and caring ko nga pagkatawo...

i can play guitars.. sing and dance..

i play basketball...

i can be the most comedian they ever meet sa mga naka ila nako.. 

m a good adviser too..in many situations.. love.. family... financialy... etc....


and my question is... ngano man jud nga tawgon ko nila og CHICKSBOY :Huh: 

 :Cheesy: ...  :Cheesy: ...

----------


## jugs_05

ah lain nanang imo part!!! tngalig gtawag lang kag chicksboy kay mura cguro kag pa choy2x!!  :cheesy:

----------


## dexterdal

> and my question is... ngano man jud nga tawgon ko nila og CHICKSBOY
> ... ...


kay d d ay? ka bigaon nimo. hahahahahhaahhaha

----------


## mr.suavi

ako kai wala jud ganahan sako na chix.. bati man gud ko og nawong.. :P
wla pa jud kwarta :P

----------


## sushi_me

> ako kai wala jud ganahan sako na chix.. bati man gud ko og nawong.. :P
> wla pa jud kwarta :P


hey, dli bya tanan mag matter sa face value and money matter pra gnahan ang person nmo... it depends sa imo mga diskarte...  :cool:

----------


## MORMON

hi

----------


## inspector_ronan

kailangan mo ng ******  :smiley:  just kidding.. try and try lang bai

----------


## jugs_05

> Originally Posted by mr.suavi 
> 
> ako kai wala jud ganahan sako na chix.. bati man gud ko og nawong.. :P
> wla pa jud kwarta :P
> 
> 
> hey, dli bya tanan mag matter sa face value and money matter pra gnahan ang person nmo... it depends sa imo mga diskarte...


MAO JUD!!! but hey, let's face the fact..MONEY matters jud..hehehe.. :mrgreen:

----------


## ryan22

sus mga chix rn..dli ma nluv sa laki ma nluv sa awto...              react daun....  :2funny:   :tickedoff:   :idiot2:

----------


## dexterdal

sakto gyud ka @jugs, tan-awa c pacquiao bsan bati kaayo ug nawong.. pro daghan kwarta.. ang babae pa moduol. As jugs said "MONEY matters" dli na na uso kanang bsan saging basta loving karon. hehehhehehe

----------


## ryan22

kadaghan na jud ko kta nga ang lake d ma drawing ang nawng nya perting gwapoha sa awto pete man kaau ug chix...maka ingon man sad tag maau pa ingon ato ako nawng ingon ato pd tngali ako chix..hehehe...pro ayaw nlng hapi nko ingon ani ko....hehe....pro bsan unsa kabati sa nag drive sa awto basta gwapo ang awto gwapa jud ang chix....tsk.tsk.tsk.tsk.tsk....sa metallica pa "sad but true" la ta mahims, nataw ra man ta sa pobreng OT*N  :sad:

----------


## dexterdal

hahahahaa, ataya nimo bai. Pro agree gyud ko nimo ana. hahahahahhahaaha

----------


## jugs_05

hahahhaah mao jud sus pgka paet bitaw.. maytag maka daug tag lotto ani d jud cguro ta byaan og chicks aning kalakiha bsag bungi pa cgro mupatol jd bsta naa lang wawart..no offense sa mga girls but hey..IT'S a FACT and that's life.. ehehehe..  :cheesy:  

NOTE: for the sake sa mga girls la namu g-generalize tanan girls ha...mostly lang..hehehehehe.. :mrgreen:

----------


## bcasabee

Girls needs security man gud. Dili ta ka blame nila. Pa humble effect nalang jud nga ari ra ta kutob with the potential pud nga ma kwartahan. Hehehe

----------


## ohlala

> Girls needs security man gud. Dili ta ka blame nila. Pa humble effect nalang jud nga ari ra ta kutob with the potential pud nga ma kwartahan. Hehehe


dili pud oi....grabe sad anang makwartahan...we all need security...depende what kind of security.....emotional, money matters, security guard, hihihiihi....... but those who have insecurities, they need more....:-p

----------


## r0mm3L

sakto!

no money no chicks!

get rich or die trying  :grin:

----------


## mr.suavi

reality bites jed..

tododongdongdong.. anyone bites the dust

----------


## jugs_05

kanyahay lang dko byaan skong uyab... joke!!  :cheesy:

----------


## bcasabee

swerteha sad nimo jug uy

----------


## amaw

naa koy habal-habal.....naa kaha koy makuhang tsiks?  :rolleyes:

----------


## ryan22

> naa koy habal-habal.....naa kaha koy makuhang tsiks?


sus payter nuon na mga chix ang habal2x driver labi na tua sa bukid kanang tighatod ug mga maestra nya himuon daun suki..ayay paksit jud..daghan na ko kaila nag minyo tungod sa habal2x cge sakay taga adlaw...  :2funny:   :2funny:  :mrgreen:

----------


## amaw

^^^
molang! maka-tibak pa man gani ang uban....  :evil:

----------


## tolstoi

> naa koy habal-habal.....naa kaha koy makuhang tsiks?


naa gyud bro..ang uban chix mo sabak naman gani sa driver  :cheesy:

----------


## bcasabee

> sus mga chix rn..dli ma nluv sa laki ma nluv sa awto... react daun....


Ah grabe ni nga chix no? Tingali ang kadag on sa iya kay mura hi-way.

----------


## jugs_05

> Originally Posted by ryan22 
> 
> sus mga chix rn..dli ma nluv sa laki ma nluv sa awto... react daun....   
> 
> 
> Ah grabe ni nga chix no? Tingali ang kadag on sa iya kay mura hi-way.


nyahahahahaha!!!!!  :2funny:

----------


## JawBreaker

> Re: nganong wala may babae ganahan nako T_T


basin ug gamay ka ug ku-an..... 



pasensya... huwat-huwata lang siguro... ana man jud daw na.

"graces comes for those who wait... but for those who cannot---->>> swerte ka!"

----------


## Jpacs29

> Originally Posted by amaw 
> 
> naa koy habal-habal.....naa kaha koy makuhang tsiks? 
> 
> 
> sus payter nuon na mga chix ang habal2x driver labi na tua sa bukid kanang tighatod ug mga maestra nya himuon daun suki..ayay paksit jud..daghan na ko kaila nag minyo tungod sa habal2x cge sakay taga adlaw...   :mrgreen:


i second d motion, bwahahaha.

btaw sa nangayo ug advise ani, bro i think kinahangln nimo dire self confidence lang gyud and gamay nga pabaga ug nawong ba... dili man maayo sobrahan ka kahilom, kung di ka ka sulti ug diretso sa babaye pag sulti i-agi nalng kanang gamay patama like this.....

Day, unsaon man nako pagsulti nga nahigugma ko nimo, nga maulaw man ko mosulti nimo.... so mura rag wala ka nasulti but it was already there, at least naay daa gamay nga HUMOR ba, mapakatawa pa nimo sya maski in a small way lang, kay ang mga girl man gud kinahanglan man imo na clang pakataw-on pirme, treat them as a friend and barkada at first cguro para makita sa nila imong good qualities, kay lisod pud nang mag dali dali ka, ok?

till here, ang inyong alagad, Nong Bianong!

----------


## Bahalina-boy

musta na kaha ang ga post ani?basig daghan na kaau chiks.  :evil:

----------


## pac

tuli naka?

----------


## BuslotBulsa

> naa koy habal-habal.....naa kaha koy makuhang tsiks?


na.a bro... tindera ug puso... hahaha...

----------


## BuslotBulsa

no money no honey...

----------


## raul

patience is a virtue...there will be time for that...

----------


## acecrystal

bitaw patience jud kinahanglan for now....

----------


## toushiro

basin kailangan ka mu- STEP UP!!

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

salazar slytherin... chillax lang oi.. hehe

imposible man nang walay gnahan nimo.. naa man jud na... wa lang ka khbaw.. and besides... ay pagdali oi... muabot ra lagih na...

u dont have to change anything about urself ... kay kung d magnahan ang taw nimo for wat u really are.. ahw.. ay nlang og enter...

be patient my child.. lolx

----------


## carpe noctem*

just a thought: since shy type manka, go for shy type girls pud, then if friends namo, yaw na pag shy type, pa baga nag nawng..joke! hehe btaw, i hope this helps  :Smiley:

----------


## mariox

wala kay *** appeal... most gurls prefer rubo2x type
(gurls, excuse my rude words)

----------


## vladmire

@threadstarter post daw imo pic para kasulti mi daun

----------


## mustrufnuthn

@ thread starter

post pics bay...
ma-analyze nato na

----------


## Genocide

hahahahahaha!!  :Smiley:  mag katawa lagi ko ani na thread.hahaha!  :Smiley:  asa naman ang thread starter ani ui.hahaha!

----------


## Toushirou

Okay ra man na... pag-pari nalang... Or ikaw ang mu-make sa imong move... sa gurl...

----------


## acecrystal

of course ikaw jud make first move.....

----------


## Genocide

ui thread starter pakita daw sa pix nimo  :Cheesy:  heheE! sigi na FLEASE?

----------


## SmartAssChic

errr basin wa kauyon

----------


## grlnxtdor16

dili bya tanan chix kwarta ra gi habol..ayaw pod tawn na e generalize tanan babae oie...

----------


## vern

Maybe you are ugly? ... you know ... a face only a mother could love. Plus you might not have the best personality to make up for your face?. Just guesses ... you asked.

----------


## mekoy

OK rana dude ana jud nang kuwang sa hitsura 
madugay ma anad ra ka

----------


## nadine eidloth

> kadaghan na jud ko kta nga ang lake d ma drawing ang nawng nya perting gwapoha sa awto pete man kaau ug chix...maka ingon man sad tag maau pa ingon ato ako nawng ingon ato pd tngali ako chix..hehehe...pro ayaw nlng hapi nko ingon ani ko....hehe....pro bsan unsa kabati sa nag drive sa awto basta gwapo ang awto gwapa jud ang chix....tsk.tsk.tsk.tsk.tsk....sa metallica pa "sad but true" la ta mahims, nataw ra man ta sa pobreng OT*N


pasalamat ka kay dili ikaw ang bati ug nawong nga gwapo ug awto nga gwapa ang chix kay sigurado ko kung mabankrupt na nga klase sa tawo tulin pa sa kilat nga biyaan na siya sa babaye. ayaw kaguol, ang importante nga imong babaye maski dili gwapa dili mobiya nimo sa panahon nga tabangonon ka.

----------


## jdimpas

duh naa nko solution sa imong problema.. naa ko ika recommend nimo na makatabang sa imo problema.. Si ....Alex "Hitch" Hitchens.. professional "date doctor".. lol
kita nka aning Hitch na movie ni Will Smith? basin maka tabang  nimo ang HITCH na movie...

----------


## crush_23

di ra guro ka type...pangita gurl nga nahan sad nmo

----------


## marv!n

hahaha basin dili ma drawing ang nawng? ahwhehehe

----------


## Genocide

lingaw ni diri dah.ahaha!

----------


## zaintly_gurL

di nah nmOw mapugOs brO,

kun di xa ganahan nmOw,

di jud xa ganahn nimOw...

ngitah lain brO,

dghan man babae...

nyahahahahaha!

murah kOg kOrek ga tambag dah...

am i making a sense?

----------


## joshbonz

way luk for one? y not wait? dont rush and dont think it always... keep your self busy w/ other things other than girls.. 

just remember dude.. nagnihit ang mga laki karon panahona.. naa pa gani mga girls mangilog ug naay uyab nga guy na.. hahaha...mas daghan ang mga babaye kaysa laki doh..raise your head up high.. in time naa lagi masaag sa imong payag.. hehehe

----------


## sweetsensation

ka ahak pud ani wui..hehehehee.. ayaw lang gud kauwaw diha bro. ipagawas imong gibati!!!

----------


## |nCuBabE

ako ganahan ko nimo... ganahan ko sa imong handle... very expressive on your love of HP..

----------


## crush_23

nasulbad nani sah? 

be urself ra gud...naa ray makauyon nmo woi...timing2 ra guro nah....iyagyag2 kuno ngari unsa imong qualities beh.....

----------


## Genocide

bro dungan tag pangita ug laki chix na.hahaha!  :Smiley:

----------


## archspace

^_^ im pretty sure naay para nimo bro... mas daghan ang laki... pero i wonder.. why mag ilog ang mga chix sa laki na taken... signs of desperation?? wag naman...  :Cheesy:

----------


## Soul_Captive

work on your confidence..being shy2 is not really very attractive in a guy..in a relationship, most of the leading part is trusted to the guy..if girls can see that you do not have the type of personality that can handle the relationship, then they will not waste their time on you...

just my two cents..

----------


## jayekicks

unsa-on kaha?

----------


## laagan_si_organizer

just be sincere in whatever you do, and don't easily give up. dali ra jud mi ma-turn off anang guys nga dali ra mo give up. give out what you can, not really materially, pero anything that u think that would make the girl happy. some of us, mabaw rag kalipay. para nako, for me lang ha, if somebody will ask me to watch a movie, dine out, or have some coffee while hitting a good convo, mailpay nako to the extent na kiligon ko's guy. (see? mabaw ra ko kalipay).. again, don't give up easily. have a little faith in urself.  :Wink:

----------


## team Pura

nganong walay babae ganhan nimu?

senyas na bai nga dapat najud mag pari ka.

----------


## zaintly_gurL

hOw chUr are yOu na ala jUd ganahan na bae nimOw?

naa sad cgurO nah Oie, nag tago tagO palang cgurO under da saya !!!

----------


## maritess

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


wala pa lang guro naabot ang gurl nga para nimu.

----------


## beatrice

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


***luoya sad gud nimo noh? y man?

----------


## crush_23

ayaw nalang ka blema ana ug walay maganahan nmo kay pareha ra ta...heheheheh


moabot ra na bai woi......wait wait and wait....

----------


## kitty_gurl

*it's not about the looks, the wheels, the jewels nor the rims!heheh....

diskarte rana daugon!*

----------


## crush_23

kung naa kay sense of humor ...ur in

----------


## ronu_24

asa ng thread startwe bsin nkauyab n2....hehehehe

----------


## GAZ907

luoya sad ani paminawaon...

----------


## WigWam

diskarte ra gyud na daugon brad...

----------


## nadine eidloth

ganahan ka pagtiyagaan tika. hehehe

----------


## nadine eidloth

pagtiyae lang sad ko. hehehe

----------


## nadine eidloth

taghulat ba. hahaha

----------


## harvz86

kadugay na ba ani nga thread, naa na gani cguro to asawa karon

----------


## chaowix

> kadugay na ba ani nga thread, naa na gani cguro to asawa karon


lolz! ako napud mo puli sa iyang question.

why!

----------


## jeeeeen

lol.. hahaha  :Smiley:

----------


## beatrice

> @salazar
> 
> mo inom ka? librehan tika red horse


haha! solbad jud na

----------


## davecobain

pag hikog.. daghan angels sa heaven, kana d na cla mamili..hahaha

----------


## rAnzter

Basin bati pud kaayog batasan imong ge panguyaban... and your just aiming for her physical beauty...

Try too look for the inside part... and not just physical type....  coz most of the pretty ones are the nasty...

haha sa ilang mind... "Pretty baya ko.. so ako uyab should be GWAPO JUD KAAYO"

pangita-a lang nang mga hilomon ug pahipi hipi nga girls na dili kaayo pretty dili pud kaayo batig nawng...

Awa.... swerte kaayo ka...  they will care for you so much that you will think that you're in heaven already... nyahaha

----------


## WengIA

basin 12 na  kabuok ang uyab ani parehas sa pages sa thread.. hihihi :B

----------


## Giant101

bro, yaw na panguyab!
dont mind dos girls...
one day will come a youll met her. 
God planned it for you.
bata ka pa!

----------


## santasantita88

paet kau kay makalimot nmn gyud akng uyab s monthsary.. bsag dugay nami.. kay tungod bz kau daw s iyang programming.. ako p mgremind nya.. bsag pgtxt lng gkan s chikka.. dli mkahimo.. prmi man unta mgatubang s computer.. minutes rmn cgru ang pgtxt. mkabantay npud ko ako ang mgmonitor nah ok bah xa or dli.. gpulan na bah xa? or pessimistic lng ko nya.. mkathink man gud ko sahay na murag moliko xa.. kay sauna man gud naay gurl ntxt nko na nagtxt2x daw cla sko uyab and and i found out na k2 na gurl kay kfling2x daw nya sauna.. nakigkita gyud ko s gurl kay gus2 ko motanaw s mga txt sko uyab. mao2 gbasa gyud nko iyang mga txt.. super akong kalagot :angry:  a2 dat tym kay at first deny pkau ako uyab bsag nmi s a2bangan s simbahan.. deny ghpon bsag khbaw nko.. dali rkau mokagat f atikan xa s gurl.. duh.. mura man gud mflash back sko huna2x iya gbuhat sauna.. or nless lng akong salig nya? ngon nya ang kana daw gbuhat nya pra ra daw namo lyk mgbuhat s iyang programming.. pra namo or para nya rah? dabat bah xa nlng prmi akong sabton n every situation? :cry:  :cry:  ambot oi.. huhuhu.... :crying:  :crying:

----------


## sh4ntee

nakalimot na ming duha sa among monthsary after mi nag one year...k ra man pero lain lang xa sa kadugayan kay mrag it feels like napul-an na xa sa relationship. mas maau na at least ma remember gihapon bsan remember lang, di na kelangan nga mag celebrate or something...

a liar is always a liar man jud siguro...
a player is always a player...
basin "player" type na xa kay makig-fling man xa sa lain...
according to Souldoctor, there are two types man daw, "keeper" ug "player"
akong bayu kay "player", lisud kaau igawas sa relationship if emotionally attached na kaau ka niya...
ikaw, depende na na nimo...talk with him first. yaw lang mo pag-away, talk lang...

----------


## elaimakulai

malain syempre pero depende sad kay kaming duha puro
man busy so sabotable ra basta kay love ghapon namu 
ang usag-usa

----------


## T1CODE

mahurt pero ana jud na kay busy man pud siya... hehehe

----------


## mastersun23

If it happens 1-2 times, i guess its ok. If it happens more than that, there's something wrong. Either he doesn't care enough to remember or his brain stopped working.  :Wink:

----------


## joan624

ok ra na oi.. kami sa ako uyab cge mi kalimot sa amo monthsary.. busy mn gud pero nig kahinumdom namo way undang greet sd.. hehe LDR pa gani mi.. pero kbaw ko safe kaau amo relationship although limtanon nami anang kalendaryo.. basta kana ra, la nay blema.. ayaw lng ng IKAW ang iya makalimtan hehe

----------


## gamatoy

wala koi ma feel if maka limot sya ok ra kaau na..unless if makalimot na na nimo maoi kuyaw...pero maguol ka why nakalimot pero ok rana sya...

----------


## Sol_Itaire

should monthsaries be even celebrated? dont u think once a year is enough  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jamzy

ako as always. malimot jud ko sa monthsaries... dli man jud nako ma mind ang dates ug unsa na...
pero ok raman... kay makaapas paman sad ko ug greet niya...

----------


## peewee_toot

ok ra mn na oi as long as dli lng jd kalimtan sa imng partner nga naa cyay uyab. :Cheesy:

----------


## joshua259

once a year ragud mi mag celebrate sa amaong anniversary kay puros mi naka limot sa amoang monthsary. we just put valentines day as our anniversary kay mao sad na nga day nga nasugdan namo og buhat amoang baby.  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## splendid moonlight

In past relationships, I'm the one who mostly forgets monthsaries and anniversaries.  :Cheesy:

----------


## mich_pink03

maguol.. pro wla pman q kasuway nkalimot xa.. hehe..

----------


## jlodarl

ok ra na ko kay we don't celebrate monthsaries.. kapoi ihap.. adto nuon as anniversary..

----------


## tamse

mo matter jud nang monthsary? para nko kay wa ra man, ang anniversary nuon.... pero wa pko ka try na abtan ug tuig..hahahaha...

----------


## Princeofpersia

kanang anniversary or uban pa minor raman na para nako
or nonsense ra naku

ang major jud or make sense sa inyu relationship kay
nga happy pa ba ka sa imu uyab ron kun magkuyug pa mu?

y sad imu ihapun ang time?
if u promise that u will love her and live her
FOREVER!

----------


## dangelndisguise

manloud dayun.
feel nako di nko niya love.
hehehe

----------


## eilrach

ako kay wala... jejeje.. kay wala man ko uyab.. mao walay monthsary2x... kafoy huna2x ana oist.. maypa matulog nalang.. nyajaja..

----------


## adlabi25

maglagot oi..ngano gud tawng kalimtan na..if makalimot siya sa monthsary nga monthly, how much more sa birthday nga once a year ra?

----------


## Maikeru

> paet kau kay makalimot nmn gyud akng uyab s monthsary.. bsag dugay nami.. kay tungod bz kau daw s iyang programming.. ako p mgremind nya.. bsag pgtxt lng gkan s chikka.. dli mkahimo.. prmi man unta mgatubang s computer.. minutes rmn cgru ang pgtxt. mkabantay npud ko ako ang mgmonitor nah ok bah xa or dli.. gpulan na bah xa? or pessimistic lng ko nya.. mkathink man gud ko sahay na murag moliko xa.. kay sauna man gud naay gurl ntxt nko na nagtxt2x daw cla sko uyab and and i found out na k2 na gurl kay kfling2x daw nya sauna.. nakigkita gyud ko s gurl kay gus2 ko motanaw s mga txt sko uyab. mao2 gbasa gyud nko iyang mga txt.. super akong kalagot a2 dat tym kay at first deny pkau ako uyab bsag nmi s a2bangan s simbahan.. deny ghpon bsag khbaw nko.. dali rkau mokagat f atikan xa s gurl.. duh.. mura man gud mflash back sko huna2x iya gbuhat sauna.. or nless lng akong salig nya? ngon nya ang kana daw gbuhat nya pra ra daw namo lyk mgbuhat s iyang programming.. pra namo or para nya rah? dabat bah xa nlng prmi akong sabton n every situation? ambot oi.. huhuhu....


Daghan possiblities sa imong bf.. but some sa iyang gpangbuhat, actually makaRelate ko, because I myself is a designer/programmer. Naa jud panahon nga when magProgram mi, dili nami makabantay sa time nor sa day... dili na makabati og gutom.. sometimes gani makarealize nalang mi nga naabtan na diay mi og kadlawn sa sige og program. Especially if hapit na ang deadline sa project.. nah.. dili najud na maibot sa lingkorana.. heheh. Mostly basta magprogram ang focus sa gihimong program is 100% ky if mawagtang mi sa pace, mawagtang man gud ang mga ideas how to solve the problem. And about anang para ninyo rapud nang iya program.. in a way it is.. ky ang maKwarta nya ana most probably ad2 iSpend sa mga tao nga special nya.  :Smiley: 

Noon, understandable man sad imo reaction since when trust is broken.. lisod najud kaayo pagSalig og balik. So best jud nga dili ka modiritso og himo decision.. paminaw2x lang sa, make everything clear before you make any decisions. and if it is work related jud.. ala jud xa nagbinoang.. I guess all you can do is musabot. Kay mura na nya na og Work vs Gf.. lisora..

----------


## rig

ok rana girl ui bsin busy lang jud cia kaau

----------


## mitch_a888

no big deal. everyday is a very special occasion for people in love.  :Smiley:

----------


## doydi

ok ra nako makalimtan ang monthsary basta dili lang ang anniv... kana sakit nakaayo na  :Sad:

----------


## marion19

ako maglagot ko basta makalimot cya sa anniversary namo kay feeling nako daghan ming uyab niya :undecided:

----------


## fha

ok raman na basta u know busy siya and dili siya maka keep trck sa special dates...maayo nalang sad na than you being betrayed...

----------


## tmay_gillamac

nakasulay nako 2x pa gyud nga nalimot ko sa monthsary..tungod sa ka dghan gihuna2x...ma guilty ko kay akong bf pa ang maka una..pro i make sure nga pasabton cya ngano...and from den on mag butang na gyud ko permi note og alarm para dili ko malimot..

*love u gang...*

----------


## stEphAnyAng

...well, m.suko jud ko...

----------


## Heraldo

malain mura ug wala lang.. kibs inyong anniversary

----------


## kikayhen

hehe. ok rana malimtan ang monthsary ui, what's important is d nya malimtan ang anniversary jd. kay mao mn jd na... wa mn jd monthsary sauna.  :Smiley:  ambot nganu na uso na karun ang monthsary.. pero if limtan nya ang duha, aw luod daun. HAHA! pero btw ui, ang important raman jd kay wa sya kalimot nga naa syay uyab. woohoo!  :Cheesy:

----------


## simply red

ok ra na makalimot but not totally gikalimtan nlng jd..as long as admit nga nkalimot ug mangitag paagi nga mobawi...hehehe

----------


## Peenut

Ma disappoint, special day bya..
Pero mas nind0t jud if maka remember mu bahalag walay celebrati0n...bisan mag kuyog mu gud then a greeting fr0m the heart, payts nana..hehe

----------


## santasantita88

> Daghan possiblities sa imong bf.. but some sa iyang gpangbuhat, actually makaRelate ko, because I myself is a designer/programmer. Naa jud panahon nga when magProgram mi, dili nami makabantay sa time nor sa day... dili na makabati og gutom.. sometimes gani makarealize nalang mi nga naabtan na diay mi og kadlawn sa sige og program. Especially if hapit na ang deadline sa project.. nah.. dili najud na maibot sa lingkorana.. heheh. Mostly basta magprogram ang focus sa gihimong program is 100% ky if mawagtang mi sa pace, mawagtang man gud ang mga ideas how to solve the problem. And about anang para ninyo rapud nang iya program.. in a way it is.. ky ang maKwarta nya ana most probably ad2 iSpend sa mga tao nga special nya. 
> 
> Noon, understandable man sad imo reaction since when trust is broken.. lisod najud kaayo pagSalig og balik. So best jud nga dili ka modiritso og himo decision.. paminaw2x lang sa, make everything clear before you make any decisions. and if it is work related jud.. ala jud xa nagbinoang.. I guess all you can do is musabot. Kay mura na nya na og Work vs Gf.. lisora..



mao pud lge.. grbe gyud kau kfocus s iyang program. sabton nlng gyud nko. bsag malimtan ang monthsary dli lng ang anniv kay sakit gyud.. samot sakit f malimtan ko nya.. :Sad:

----------


## Peenut

Murag naA pud reas0ns nganu malimtan pud ang m0nthsary/anniversary..

Siguro naAy family problems or work problems..dapat ato sad silang sabt0n...

----------


## belle

of course i'd be disappointed since it's a special day, not just for me but for both of us... but i won't get mad right away 'coz there must be an explanation why he forgot... 
to be fair naman to my bf, there was never an instance that he forgot our monthsary so i dnt think he would forget our anniv... (hopefully he won't 4get)... hehehe

----------


## monochromatic

pero para nko murag dli naman tngae na important nang anniversary or monthsary. as long as ur together payts nana.

----------


## t-tHing

ala raman! k ramana mlimtan oi..eheheh

----------


## dricoy

basin BC guro mao na limtan....oki ra mn na....just make him or her suprise then ingna daun i know BC au ka mao nalimtan nmo pero oki ra love japon ang isigusa.....

----------


## inyourface

mao jud ni permi namo awayan .. hibung lng ko naglain ang buot ..  ok raman cguro bsta ang anniversary dli malimtan ..

----------


## RemohDude

wala napod na maUso krong panahona ang mga Anniversary/Monthsary woi, if maka remember then mag celebrate then if molapas sa petsa pwede rpod i late celebration..depende rpod if magkasinabot mo both.

----------


## gkoopir

ako kay kalimut ko kausa sa among monthsary kay nabusy jud ko ato.. pero once lang.. wala man siya nasuko pero karon kay nagbantay nako nga dili ko kalimut.I think ang pinaka imporatanti kay ang celebration nga once a year ra.. ok raman wla ko gift niya sometimes amo monthsary basta naa lang sa once a year nga mga celebration.  :Smiley:  basta something special sa mga once a year nga event.
mag 2nd aniv nami... hapit na..
Kong wla ka regalo kay i'll write her a letter or note kong wla kay i'll spend a day with her lang.

----------


## santasantita88

yep.. i hav 2 undrstand nlng nya but mkarecol man gud ko sahay s iyang gbuhat sauna mao nah mkathink gyd ko na nliko xa.. murag ntrauma bah.

----------


## xxSTARLIGHT

kasuway nami ani.. as in kami jd DUHA..
nkaLimot mi nyahaha
tga adLaw man mi magkyug gd.. as in taga adLaw jd =)
so naa rai excuse hehe nagkatawa lang mi.. but maayu gle kai wa pa nahuman ang adlaw..
nka celebrate gyapon mi =)

----------


## Derbs

we dont have anniversary... weird but true... nya cool kau ako gf... ok rapd cya

----------


## m!nyanG

@ 1st malain,ma dsapoint..bt ders an xplanation man pd f why db?
hehehe

----------


## m.a.m.a.

for me dli na momatter ang monthsarry importante pra nako ang anniversary.


im so sad gani kay nkalimot jud ang partner sa among 2nd anniversary, he insisted na 11 daw where in fact na 10 bya jud to. he never greeted mi pa jud krn. hahahay paet kaau... i cried for it for three days. but still i love him so much.

----------


## Soul_Captive

i used to put so much importance on monthsaries..Maybe it was because most of my previous relationships were so short-lived..Pero sako bf karon, we've decided to put the big stuff for our anniv and just let the months go by..He doesn't forget to text me good night though..And that's enough for me..

As for your situation, think about how he is in the past..If from the start malimot na jd xa, then maybe he just thinks that monthsaries are petty stuff and that there are more important things than that like programming perhaps..

Btaw, talk with him about it..If he wants out, then let him go and save yourself so much trouble worrying about him and how he is..

----------


## kristal

wa pa jud ko kasuway ana..
i hope dili na mahitabo nmau..hehe

mka move-on ra mo ana..

----------


## prisci

sauna gidibdib jud na nako ang monthsary. sa bago pa updated sad ako bf but later on makalimot na xa.. ako pud hurt kaau, nagdrama. but na-realize ko, ako lng man ang na-hassle sa situation, xa wla lng man. from then on wla nako nagtrack, xa napud nakabantay nga di nako magkulit about monthsary. ako rapud xa ingnan nakalimot ko, patas nami.. heheh.. as long as wla xay lain monthsary gi-celebratan, okie ra..
bitaw, wala nalang namo gi-pressure amo self, sa makaremember lang namo duha. but di jud dapat limtan ang anniversary, at least maski greet lng okie na cguro...=)

----------


## wena

y man naa mga guys na maski break na sila sa girl and naa na sila new love,new girlfriend but still moflirt pa ghapon sa ila ex-gf.wats worst s gusto pa jud nga nay mahitabo nila.having *** wid no strings attached..wats d rison? 4 fun? biga biga lang? i cudnt understand y naay mga ingani na mga taw.. y not do it wid ur present gf? ngano imo ex man imo gusto? :Thumbs Down:

----------


## gARN

> y man naa mga guys na maski break na sila sa girl and naa na sila new love,new girlfriend but still moflirt pa ghapon sa ila ex-gf.wats worst s gusto pa jud nga nay mahitabo nila.having *** wid no strings attached..wats d rison? 4 fun? biga biga lang? i cudnt understand y naay mga ingani na mga taw.. y not do it wid ur present gf? ngano imo ex man imo gusto?


Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:

1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..

^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..

----------


## maitoots

ambot lang sad jud kha unsa reason sa mga guys ana but i guess depende ra pud jud na sa ex if mosugot lang ghapon..

----------


## reygie

Matod pa sa mga bigaon.....ang mopatul sa bigaon, labaw nga bigaon. If mosugot ang ex, maayo silang ilumpong duha!  :Cheesy:

----------


## chill_angel25

ngano kaha :Huh: 
hmmmmmm :Huh: ??
tompak ka gARn
hehhehhhehe

----------


## myLADY

cguro he wants to prove something...that he is better off with his ex-gf cause musugot lng ang xgf mag connect pa cla even though its over.... :Cheesy:

----------


## tophat

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..


you are expertly good, you said it all bro, i cudnt think of anything else....tsk tsk...u did it too? hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## nirdle_phogi

usa ray tawag ana... UWAGAN!

----------


## Sol_Itaire

walay kaikog haha

----------


## john_yo

lust ra ang tubag ani. hehehe

----------


## vahnhelsing

tambal sa kamingaw... ngali..

----------


## pigrah

Exs are sooo lame. period.

----------


## P-Chan

biga ra gud ang tubag ana.. hahaha

----------


## raizene

hmm basin jud deep inside they love each other pa..then naanad sila before na mgs*x then pag buwag nila, gimingaw sila sa ilahang usual na ginabuhat..

----------


## gero

that is something that partners can't easily leave it.
it's normal that you'll missed it.
gawas lng if u do it for nothing.

----------


## Monmyhand

to put it bluntly, it all depends on the person who has the door! the guy just knocks, the girl can choose to open the door and let him in or not... :Cheesy:

----------


## prettybabyandi

sis wena: coz guys are naturally bigaon and all they think of is s*x here, there and everywhere.... :Thumbs Down: 

they do it just for pleasure and their satisfaction, and with no love at all. :Thumbs Down: 

sad but true.

----------


## HeThinksIDK8

wow kapal naman ng gilagid nito hehehe! wow sobrang kati naman.. gusto pa sa ex T___T sad.

----------


## mrnice4u

*if there is no gf/bf yet, then maybe they are trying to patch things up with his/her ex and maybe they can relive the moment and the spark will still be there...*

*but if there is gf/bf already then i think just for good time sake...*

----------


## azumi73

*ka baga pud gud rawn ug lipz anang tawhana!!*

*dahh!!y btaw ngtag lain!!*

*nabitin lage!!*

*ahahaha!!*

*UWAGUN JUD!!!*

----------


## luke0917

waaahhhhhhhh.... :angry: 

just like the old tyms lng tingali..

----------


## andch81

dpnde na sit. gyud.. if naa na laing parties involve na ambot.. naa gyud tao ing ani.. maybe mga x lng d mka limot sexually or inlove pa still.

----------


## esprugodoys

> Matod pa sa mga bigaon.....ang mopatul sa bigaon, labaw nga bigaon. If mosugot ang ex, maayo silang ilumpong duha!


amen to this bro.. hahahaha.. straight to the point pgk storya...

----------


## m.garz

one word..biga..

----------


## Egoist

biga ra gyud na

----------


## HerStory

char ka ha mrnice4u... hehehe

me? i believe na for old times sake na lang na... kabuang bitaw...

and correct jud to... naa ra jud na sa girl if sugot sya... hehehe





> *if there is no gf/bf yet, then maybe they are trying to patch things up with his/her ex and maybe they can relive the moment and the spark will still be there...*
> 
> *but if there is gf/bf already then i think just for good time sake...*

----------


## JustAnotherSunset

> to put it bluntly, it all depends on the person who has the door! the guy just knocks, the girl can choose to open the door and let him in or not...


More padlocks, please...heheheh.

----------


## dKyOrt22

walay lain ika-sulti ana... biga nana..  :Cheesy:

----------


## heisenberg69

depende nana sa girl oi...pero dili sad jud tawn ko mo kontak sa akong x para makig ***...it wont happen....YUCKS...

----------


## jojo_mouth

You cant beat the thrill of having *** to someone not yours anymore! diba?

----------


## babychique

ok ra unta f wla new gf ang guy..tsk2x..hehe
mybe naai something sa iya x na he can't get over while they are doing it..
well.. after all,,they had something before.. :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## reygie

Bitaw, init ra na sa lawas. Ikaligo ra na!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## coolguyiam20

hahay..bcn xd cguro ngpalami ang exgf mao nga gilamian pa ang guy..ehehhe
pro depende ra na sa sabot ninu gud..uyab ra bitaw nah...hahahaha..toinks..
basta ako agad2 lang ko sa panahon gud..ehhehe

----------


## stEphAnyAng

................

----------


## rebelde

naa ra na sa mosugot. basta mosugot payr!

----------


## reygie

> hahay..bcn xd cguro ngpalami ang exgf mao nga gilamian pa ang guy..ehehhe
> pro depende ra na sa sabot ninu gud..uyab ra bitaw nah...hahahaha..toinks..
> basta ako agad2 lang ko sa panahon gud..ehhehe


Ka-swerti gud sa imong kasabot sis.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vikkz

Simple...guys only do that to girls who they know they can do that to. If you are a well respected ex-gf...then obviously, di na siya magingon ana. Maybe he will try, but if tarong ang girl...then no is no...pero once masugdan na just 1 time...then sayon ra kaayo para sa guy to get what he wants from then on.

----------


## ethzneuron

> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..


sakto gyud...

7. Bcoz ex tastes better or smells better.

still thinking....

----------


## Pvt.ryan

kamatis! gi mingaw na!

----------


## treize

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..


wahehehe... sakto gyud..
or maybe your ex is just one hell of a dog.

----------


## business_guy

basta gani motukar ang sakit sa iro wlay mapunggan!

----------


## maddox_pitt

hala nakoy kaila na ing ani..
buwag na sila sa guy pero naa sila'y anak
niya klaro jud di na sila uyab, pero maghimo japon ug bata hahaha

----------


## gARN

> sakto gyud...
> 
> 7. Bcoz ex tastes better or smells better.
> 
> still thinking....


Pwede.. This definitely goes on the list.. Bwahaha!

----------


## gARN

> wahehehe... sakto gyud..
> or maybe your ex is just one hell of a dog.


^^Haha.. True.. True.. But this is similar to no.6.. And since ur ex is a DOG, its up to u if u'll be his B*atch.. Bwahaha..

----------


## silverado

> ok ra unta f wla new gf ang guy..tsk2x..hehe
> mybe naai something sa iya x na he can't get over while they are doing it..
> well.. after all,,they had something before..


yes ok lang if wala lain.. it would mean that both of you have feelings for each other. for me s*x is very personal act.

But if naa lain, UWAG ra na. kung uwagan ang duha na hala tira.

----------


## vanix09

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..


agree ko ani! hehehe

----------


## bolivar1985

kuyawa gud ani...makig$$$ bisag buwag na?hehehe... naa ra sad na ex kung mo sugot.

----------


## jammbros

dats free love .........

----------


## jdsanz

mka miss man to inyo experience..... then basin sad di pa mo sugot ang present, like di pa prepared..... addictive bya ng toooot....

----------


## headblockx888

biga ra na. saon ngano mangita man og gf nga mas bati pa sa ex? hehe

----------


## pinkavaya

... bitaw.. sakto.. naka experience pud ko ani..
then i bluntly asked him..y pa man?? then he said nga.. of corz daw.. part na daw ko sa iyang life and d jud daw niya malimtan ang past namo og ang mga nahitabo.. oh di ka malain.. unsa ka gentleman! dah.. mayra pud diay nagbulag ta..

----------


## lord-lord-lord

ok ra na oi.. makalimot mn gni ako uyab bsag babae cya.. hahaha! sa mga laki normal ra kaau na ky kasagaran sa mga laki d mag cge huna2x ug date.. hehe.. basta maghinigugmaay lng ok na..  :wink: 

kanang mag luod2x maau ra na sa bag-o pa mo.. nig dugay na nnu, kataw-an ra na nnu kng makalimot mo.. hehehehe.. dba joany?

----------


## felixjr

wla lang gud, maau noon wlay gasto....

----------


## chaz03

OK rMn ng m0nthsary d ka greet basta anniv maka greet lng,.aq gni gisab0t aq gf na anniv rami mag greet cz same sa ia parentz dha ra mg celebrate ig anniv..bfore suko xa f lim0t q greet sa m0 m0nthsary dn pgpasabot nko nia na anniv ra jud angay mg greet..n.ana na xa..kaylangan mg sab0t2 jud..

----------


## joan624

> ok ra na oi.. makalimot mn gni ako uyab bsag babae cya.. hahaha! sa mga laki normal ra kaau na ky kasagaran sa mga laki d mag cge huna2x ug date.. hehe.. basta maghinigugmaay lng ok na.. 
> 
> kanang mag luod2x maau ra na sa bag-o pa mo.. nig dugay na nnu, kataw-an ra na nnu kng makalimot mo.. hehehehe.. dba joany?


right lordy =)

----------


## princes_star

ok ra ang monthary pero ang anniversay di gyud na pwede..

----------


## paheng

hmmm... malain..pero limtanon man pd ko...tablahon lng  :Cheesy:  pero mau unta d mi makalimot ui... mura man pd nag wa nai pake.. awwtss..  :Cheesy:

----------


## irvine812

di ko malain. but magpa dungog2x raku unsa ang date karon. i ask cya if asa cya ganahan mu kaon sa gawas.. i will give hints for her to remember. if d jud ka remember aw piti dayun. hehe.. btaw malain pud oi.. but makalimot man sad ko. magpa as if lang ko na ganahan ko cya mu una. magpa as if ko cya nakalimot and nag wait raku niya. hehe.

----------


## bellacullens

hehe...aku man ang mkalimot sa monthsary...pero at first rato ky mura rman pud tu ug wla nku nga nagka kmi...hehe never thought mn gud nga mgka kami.... iya rakung gi remind...hehe niadto lang sya sa amu...ana lang...ga effort lang cya...

----------


## miss istorya.net

Biga ra gyud nah. Period. Don't waste your time on a person who will only take you seriously when in bed.

----------


## LL COOL J

> y man naa mga guys na maski break na sila sa girl and naa na sila new love,new girlfriend but still moflirt pa ghapon sa ila ex-gf.wats worst s gusto pa jud nga nay mahitabo nila.having *** wid no strings attached..wats d rison? 4 fun? biga biga lang? i cudnt understand y naay mga ingani na mga taw.. y not do it wid ur present gf? ngano imo ex man imo gusto?


it happens everytime. its actually simple. it is much easier to ask an ex gf to have *** than other girls.

----------


## LL COOL J

> Biga ra gyud nah. Period. Don't waste your time on a person who will only take you seriously when in bed.


easier said than done. biga moves in mysterious ways.LOL

----------


## NASYO

mao nay gitawag ug *AUTOMATIC X*

----------


## buttmen

I think it is now time for us to reorient ourselves on the idea that *** is not exclusive only for lovers, but also for any agreeing parties whose motive is not only to express love; and that it doesn't always have to be a product of lust. 

It's like dining at a restaurant with someone very close to you. Although you are not hungry, you still have to eat with him/her. It's just the way things go along with the two of you. 

Does s** have to be a product of love for it to be as enjoyable as possible? I'm not sure but I think *** can still be enjoyable even without love attached to it? We don't wan't it, but this is what is really happening. Is that right mga biga-on? Nevertheless, it's always good to uphold values like faithfulness, chastity, purity, virginity, celibacy, and above all...love.

----------


## bellacullens

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..



All your reasons are really possible...have u had an experience on this??  :Smiley:

----------


## miss istorya.net

> easier said than done. biga moves in mysterious ways.LOL


For me and for a lot of people I know, this is easier done than said. I personally won't waste my time on a guy who only cares about getting laid.

----------


## LL COOL J

> For me and for a lot of people I know, *this is easier done than said.* I personally won't waste my time on a guy who only cares about getting laid.


 :Shocked:  LOL doing something is easier now than just saying?? i doubt it. LOL

seriously though, ever tried of breaking up with your bf today and then having make up *** the day after??

----------


## jeff_bonz59

"nobody does it better...."

----------


## boski

> Simple...guys only do that to girls who they know they can do that to. If you are a well respected ex-gf...then obviously, di na siya magingon ana. Maybe he will try, but if tarong ang girl...then no is no...pero once masugdan na just 1 time...then sayon ra kaayo para sa guy to get what he wants from then on.


agree ko ani

+1  :thumbsup:

----------


## moz_k2

It takes two to tango.
Naa ra sa imo kung mosugot ka ug dli.

----------


## gARN

> All your reasons are really possible...have u had an experience on this??


^^No comment.. Next question plz..

----------


## miss istorya.net

> LOL doing something is easier now than just saying?? i doubt it. LOL
> 
> seriously though, ever tried of breaking up with your bf today and then having make up *** the day after??


you're taking it way too literal. i twisted the words only to make u understand that it does happen even in the worst of some people coz not all people are who you assume them to be. you may doubt it, i don't really need to gain your trust anyway.

and for your serious question, my answer is also a serious NO.

----------


## LL COOL J

> you're taking it way too literal. i twisted the words only to make u understand that it does happen even in the worst of some people coz not all people are who you assume them to be. you may doubt it, i don't really need to gain your trust anyway.
> 
> and for your serious question, my answer is also a serious NO.


did i touch something vulnerable?? LOL i was just pulling your leg miss.  no need to explain.. hahaha dont twist words next time when literally it doesnt make sense "easier done than said" for a second i thought all the people you know has stuttering disorder. LOL  :Cheesy:  .. dont worry i trust you.. even if you didnt need to gain my trust. LOL :Thumbs Up: 

your answer is a serious no?? no looking back, eh?? thought "make up ***" phrase were invented because its widely done. :Confused:

----------


## miss istorya.net

> did i touch something vulnerable?? LOL i was just pulling your leg miss.  no need to explain.. hahaha dont twist words next time when literally it doesnt make sense "easier done than said" for a second i thought all the people you know has stuttering disorder. LOL  .. dont worry i trust you.. even if you didnt need to gain my trust. LOL
> 
> your answer is a serious no?? no looking back, eh?? thought "make up ***" phrase were invented because its widely done.


OT: i didn't like this part "for a second i thought all the people you know has stuttering disorder. LOL  :Cheesy: " Is there really a need to say that? FYI these "people you know" refer to my family and friends. Yes, you did touch something vulnerable for me. I find you bluntly tactless, sarcastic, and rude. Sorry if you did not find sense in my phrase, i did not expect you to take it verbatim.

Our POVs may not be the same as yours but that doesn't make it wrong. I respected your opinion so at least you could respect mine without personal attacks.

I have said too much OTs. I don't wanna deal with this anymore. It is lame to say it in public but I am  greatly disappointed or rather outright hurt.. End of conversation.

----------


## LL COOL J

> OT: i didn't like this part "for a second i thought all the people you know has stuttering disorder. LOL " Is there really a need to say that? FYI these "people you know" refer to my family and friends. Yes, you did touch something vulnerable for me. I find you bluntly tactless, sarcastic, and rude. Sorry if you did not find sense in my phrase, i did not expect you to take it verbatim.
> 
> Our POVs may not be the same as yours but that doesn't make it wrong. I respected your opinion so at least you could respect mine without personal attacks.
> 
> I have said too much OTs. I don't wanna deal with this anymore. It is lame to say it in public but I am greatly disappointed or rather outright hurt. End of conversation.


OT

i was just trying to make a point with the phrase "easier done than said" for the sake of discussion. you're taking it the wrong way.. i'm sorry, but i didn't have any intention to malign anyone you know. 

who said your opinion is wrong? trying to persuade you to understand what my take on the topic doesn't mean  i didn't respect your opinion, we agreed on that the moment we registered in this forum, didn't we? we agree to disagree in a forum. thats just that.

----------


## vikkz

> LOL doing something is easier now than just saying?? i doubt it. LOL
> 
> seriously though, ever tried of breaking up with your bf today and then having make up *** the day after??




Yeah, ofcourse having *** "the day after" is an exception. It's actually good to know that *** is still something he looks forward to...even better that he wants it with you still and not another girl...and what better way to vent out and make up right? hahaha If it has been months-years already, then pass nalang. Break is break already. I don't believe in having *** with no strings attached.

----------


## miss istorya.net

> OT
> 
> i was just trying to make a point with the phrase "easier done than said" for the sake of discussion. you're taking it the wrong way.. i'm sorry, but i didn't have any intention to malign anyone you know. 
> 
> who said your opinion is wrong? trying to persuade you to understand what my take on the topic doesn't mean  i didn't respect your opinion, we agreed on that the moment we registered in this forum, didn't we? we agree to disagree in a forum. thats just that.


I read the rules and regulations of this forum. Trust Me. And let me share to you this one rule that especially caught my attention:

RULE#2. Posts should be composed in such a manner that respects persons of *all* (my "people you know" included) races, religions, cultures, and sexualities. *No post may contain personal attacks, as they have no proper place in discussions. The purpose of this forum is to facilitate growth, not to belittle others.* This also applies to Private Messages and the Shoutbox entries.

There was absolutely no need for you to air an opinion such as "for a second i thought *all the people you know has stuttering disorder* (along with a rowdy smiley). It is not only belittling, it is also very derogatory. Nonetheless, I acknowledge your statement that you didn't have any intention to malign anyone I know.  Your sincere apology is accepted.


OnT: i still go for commitments, not just hook-up buddies.

----------


## LL COOL J

> I read the rules and regulations of this forum. Trust Me. And let me share to you this one rule that especially caught my attention:
> 
> RULE#2. Posts should be composed in such a manner that respects persons of *all* (my "people you know" included) races, religions, cultures, and sexualities. *No post may contain personal attacks, as they have no proper place in discussions. The purpose of this forum is to facilitate growth, not to belittle others.* This also applies to Private Messages and the Shoutbox entries.
> 
> There was absolutely no need for you to air an opinion such as "for a second i thought *all the people you know has stuttering disorder* (along with a rowdy smiley). It is not only belittling, it is also very derogatory. Nonetheless, I acknowledge your statement that you didn't have any intention to malign anyone I know.  Your sincere apology is accepted.
> 
> 
> OnT: i still go for commitments, not just hook-up buddies.


OT


first off. you said you were just *twisting words to let me understand* what you were talking about. i then replied by saying do not twist words that dont make sense*.*. case in point "easier done than said" . when i post "for a second i thought the people you know has stutter syndrome" , I did it to let you know that twisting words just like what you did will not help me get your point....since when did twisting words make others understand you fully. I beg to disagree that its not necessary to air that because it is necessary just to prove my point that i didnt  understand you fully.If you look closely, i was only  backing my claim that twisting words to let me understand did not suit me well. how did that belittle your people? try to read it calmly miss... i did not and have no intention to belittle the people you know. just try to read again our posts and dont let anger blind you, try to analyze it slowly as to why i post such. no pressure. hehhe

btw. are you trying to have me banned?? LOL

----------


## miss istorya.net

> OT
> 
> 
> first off. you said you were just *twisting words to let me understand* what you were talking about. i then replied by saying do not twist words that dont make sense*.*. case in point "easier done than said" . when i post "for a second i thought the people you know has stutter syndrome". I think it is neccessary to prove my point that i didnt  understand you fully.If you look closely, i was only  backing my claim that twisting words to let me understand did not suit me well. how did that belittle your people? try to read it calmly miss... i did not and have no intention to belittle the people you know. just try to read again our arguments.


OT:

Ok, but isn't it ME who twisted the words? Other people don't have anything to do with it so nothing should be said against them. That is what i am trying to say. Seriously, I am so tired of this fruitless conversation. It's getting us nowhere.

Back to Topic! Sorry MODs.

----------------------------------

Responding to your edited post:
LL COOL J: btw. are you trying to have me banned?? LOL

I never thought even for a second of having you banned. I'm sticking up to the rules I know and that's just about it. It's up to the MODs to do the banning. For all we know, it could be me. But reporting people to have them banned? Not my kind of thing. You didn't do anything too drastic on me to possibly wish you dead. Whatever your agenda is, I leave it all up to you. Whatever you say, I say OK. OK?  :wink: 


Let's all get back to a healthy conversation now. Baaaaaaaaaaaaaack to Topic!

----------


## LL COOL J

> OT:
> 
> Ok, but isn't it ME who twisted the words? Other people don't have anything to do with it so nothing should be said against them. That is what i am trying to say. Seriously, I am so tired of this fruitless conversation. It's getting us nowhere.
> 
> Back to Topic! Sorry MODs.


im sorry mods but i need to answer her one last time.. :Thumbs Up: 

miss, i was just talking about the people you know hypothetically, im not saying that they really are like that.. cmon now... :Shocked:

----------


## miss istorya.net

> im sorry mods but i need to answer her one last time..
> 
> miss, i was just talking about the people you know hypothetically, im not saying that they really are like that.. cmon now...


I say OK on this. Now anyone else who wants to talk ABOUT the topic? Bring it On!  :Wink:

----------


## vikkz

Nothing because I can't remember it man pud. haha We just find time to be with each other and that's all that matters to me...

----------


## mhelgarfield

ok ranah uie...
eng eng eng.. :Cheesy:

----------


## inc-pankz

ok rana oi basta d lng ang 1st anniversary hahaha

----------


## blisstacy

at least now you know what he actually wants from you... :Shocked:

----------


## tapsikret

i knew it.. she was only after my body.. or could be the performance.. wahahahaha

----------


## lord-lord-lord

mas saun tngali hanyu-on kaysa bag-o nga gf.. hahaha!

----------


## BaDBoY

he or she.. it doesn't matter basta magkasabot lang mo for the sake of the good ol' times... 

but i'm still oppose to pre-marital and extra-marital ***... kadaut lang kay dad-unon man ko ug pugos... hehehehehe

----------


## katzubong

pa pogos d-ai,,,,,,,,,,, (DEPENDE JUD NA SA SABOT).......

----------


## linogzkie

ka***mi anang mga butanga...syempre ma miss gyudd.

----------


## katzubong

> ka***mi anang mga butanga...syempre ma miss gyudd.


ahahahaha,,,

----------


## okoy

lisud malimtan ang kagahapon lami na ug naay toot... ok ra na kung mosugot ra pud ka, kay na miss pud nimo... hehehehehehe.....

----------


## blackmantra_band

HAHAHA?! Nice topic dah?!

hmmm...let me put this way

dili bya tanan laki in-ana then depende ra jud na sa laki kung mag-ingon ana na siya.

aii..ambot ui naglibog ko.! hahahaha!!!


NAGPAGAWAS SA ILANG KABIGA?! hahahaha!!!

----------


## esotericlove

help me how to mend my broken heart

----------


## sUnDoLp

i divert imong attention into laing things. try sports or spend a lot of you time doing your hobbies. Time ra kinahanglan ana oi, sakit jud na inig una pero inig ka dugay ma OK nana.. easier said than done, naa ra jud na nmo..

----------


## jennilexshop

sis double post ka.. nwei dali rmn na imo prob uie  :Smiley:  divert og lain keep ur self bz

----------


## treize

mao gyud double post na ka, ato tiwasan imo problema

----------


## Janroe

dont think about the pain

free yourself from thinking abwt it over and over again

----------


## hunterxhunter

...just let it be for now..the more you force forgetting it the more it gets harder..

----------


## neomorgatory69

Try reading a book nga wholesome or learn something new. Anything nga maka pawala sa imong attention ato nga taw.

----------


## GIROME

first, how did ur heart break?

----------


## GIROME

men are innately polygamous just like any other male animal specie in the world.

----------


## ranzzz

ambot unsa buhaton basta ayaw lang paghikog =p

----------


## franz_fry

boys will be boys!... one word for it... SATISFACTION!

----------


## reygie

Ayaw jud sugot uy kay bad nah.......

----------


## RainDrizzle07

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..



Two Thumbs Up!! 101% Agree!! 





> hmm basin jud deep inside they love each other pa..then naanad sila before na mgs*x then pag buwag nila, gimingaw sila sa ilahang usual na ginabuhat..



@_@ whatta reason! lolz.. 

pero karelate jud kaayo ko aneh..hahaha

(maynta ako bf d jud masaag sa relationship section sa istorya../sob..TT_TT) 

kay ako 1st x komas oyaak, 

cge txt nahan makgkita.. mangutana ko unsay reason, 
mo ana lang gmingaw daw, unya mo ingon pa raba 
ad2 xa mkgkita anang mabugnawng dapit 
pero wla kono mi buhaton, d lang daw xa ganahn
ug naay makakita namo kay naa nagud kuno miy mga uyab
@_@ utoko ka nah!! rason ba gud nah @_@ 

ako g ingnan oie.. nga nganong ad2 paman did2ng dapita? 
na pd ra man sa mall, nya ngano mahadlok man ka makit an tah?
mayg naa tay dautan gbuhat, ako man gani bf kbaw man 
na friends na ta sa FS/FB n txt2x ta sahay
and mas maau gani nga mo open ka sa 
imong gf na friends na ta,after 3 years.
atleast wla kay gtago dba? pero d jud xa oie.. 
nya ako pd xa g ingnan dli pud ko ganahan mawad an ug respeto nmo
so ug mahimo respetoe lang pud ko, pero ug  mao jud na imong 
gusto pagsolo. 

karon ug magparamdam dah..d na jud ko moreply
nahigam cguro nga after 3 years namo na wla mi
communication nagka communicate na mi karon

utokah nmn lang jud @_@ 

^_^

----------


## WEI?

*1st:* _Try to do some stuff that can make you forget that situation._
*2nd:* _Open up with your friends or parents and tell them what you feel._
*3rd:* _Always think positive._
*4th: * _Have time to reflect on yourself.
_*
GOLDEN RULE
5th:*_ "Ayae pag buhat ug daotan sa ubang tao na makasakit nila ug ayaw sad pagbuhat ug daotan sa imung kaugalingon...."


Put this in mind

"This will just pass....."
_

----------


## fackerr

heart ra imo na broken wa nay lain? hehe... dali rana

----------


## miss istorya.net

> Two Thumbs Up!! 101% Agree!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_@ whatta reason! lolz.. 
> 
> pero karelate jud kaayo ko aneh..hahaha
> ...


are you talking about that same guy you mentioned in your thread who tried to commit suicide after you broke up?  :huh:

----------


## tauren_chieftain

walay puangod ng tawhana na............way kaikog sa babaye...................

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> men are innately polygamous just like any other male animal specie in the world.


 
animal jud ta mga lalaki diay, mayta ibalik sa kalasangan.... :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Silver_clone

ahmm.. cguro, sa kamo pa, cge gud mo S3X, sempre if mag kita mo,ma feel ninyu ang init sa inyung kahgahapon...lolsssssssssss..


bitaw, depende na sa laki,,if musugot pudang girL.. CHEAP siya..lols..

----------


## A Synced Envy

HAhahah,

Avoid thinking of lonely times.

Avoid doing nothing.

Crowd your mind with happy stuffs.

^_^

----------


## tauren_chieftain

kuyog ta, librehan tika...sweldo nako............hahhahaha................suroy2x ta kanang malingaw ka......luoy pd...

----------


## groundwork

share dre tanan sa istorya, lingaw na hinuon ko. duwag games pc labi weekends wlay work

----------


## RainDrizzle07

let go of the feelings ^_^

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

---endure the pain until u get numb and feel pain no more...there's no easy way, it's always the hard way...so move on, dont dwell on bitter past... :Smiley: 
---divert ur attention into other stuffs that u find interesting...

----------


## dazor

maybe jerjerous lang jud sya..or love p nya ang girl..=)

----------


## vanix09

I would like to ask my fellow istoryans some few ideas/tips/suggestions and etc. on a situation like this: 

What If "High Quality" imong GF? Ang gi mean nako dri sa "High Quality" kay what if rich kaau imong gf? Do you really have to give some things to her (like during monthsaries, esp occasions etc) nga mahalon jud? Kay for sure there are some rich gfs man jud nga mag expect sad ug something pud nga mahalon sa ilang mga bfs labi na kung ang gf naanad ug mga mahalon nga mga butang. Naa jud rabay mga ing.ana.. XD

Share ur opinions and etc.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## BackBeat

hehehe ill do the opposite.. since kwartahan naman siya and na anad na ug mga mahalon, baliktad na sad.. hatagan na sad nakog mga baratohon nga bag.o sa iyang panan.aw hehehe hatagan nimo ug mahalon basin mo ingon ra na "ah, kita nako ani didto's kuan.." hehe hatagi ug gkan carbon di bah, "hala, asa ka ani?" hihi

----------


## vanix09

hahahaha... gkan lages carbon.. ayaw sad ng carbo bro oi.. colon lang nuon.. hehe.. XD

----------


## Fern

> I would like to ask my fellow istoryans some few ideas/tips/suggestions and etc. on a situation like this: 
> 
> What If "High Quality" imong GF? Ang gi mean nako dri sa "High Quality" kay what if rich kaau imong gf? Do you really have to give some things to her (like during monthsaries, esp occasions etc) nga mahalon jud? Kay for sure there are some rich gfs man jud nga mag expect sad ug something pud nga mahalon sa ilang mga bfs labi na kung ang gf naanad ug mga mahalon nga mga butang. Naa jud rabay mga ing.ana.. XD
> 
> Share ur opinions and etc.


datu imung uyab bro lolz.... swerteha gud nimu... im some ways....

what matters is how she feels about you? 

i mean if kung wala cyay paki kung unsa imung fianancial status. or something


about your question of "giving something" one thing i noticed about any girl... is "food"

they like to eat  :Cheesy:  sayun kaayu pa tambukung ang uyab.

treat her a nice dinner out ... make the night special and cr2p like that    :Cheesy:

----------


## rynzco

be yourself lng bro,...

ayaw pugos palit og mahalon bisag dli nimo kaya
kung unsa ray imng maabot o mahatag niya mao lay palita

what matters most is your precious love mn not the expensive stuff dba?...

----------


## Fern

btw... one tip

girls like it nga makita-an cya sa mga tao nga ki date/ dine out nimu cya sa OK yet affordable restaurant

naa daghan sa ayala u.... after that adto mu sa kilid sa garden then talk about something... start by asking her about what happen pag day.. then hinay hinya ug romance talk.. ... i tried that b4

i guess kay na sa imung budget  :Cheesy:

----------


## headblockx888

ang mga datu ganahan na cla og pinobre nga butang kay na pulan na cla mga mahalon hehe 
dli na swerte kung datu imo uyab. datu man or pobre ang importante ang iya pagka tao if tarong ba cya or dli

----------


## WEI?

> I would like to ask my fellow istoryans some few ideas/tips/suggestions and etc. on a situation like this: 
> 
> What If "High Quality" imong GF? Ang gi mean nako dri sa "High Quality" kay what if rich kaau imong gf? Do you really have to give some things to her (like during monthsaries, esp occasions etc) nga mahalon jud? Kay for sure there are some rich gfs man jud nga mag expect sad ug something pud nga mahalon sa ilang mga bfs labi na kung ang gf naanad ug mga mahalon nga mga butang. Naa jud rabay mga ing.ana.. XD
> 
> Share ur opinions and etc.



Wow?! nice thread bro..

First of all bro dili jud ko ganahan maka-uyab ug gwapa kaayu then sobra ka datu kay daghan kaayu mangilog nimu gud. Mas maypang manguyab ta ug arang-arangan na gurl kay masaligan man gud.


Kung in-ana ako sitwasyon bro na makauyab kog datu. Aw muhatag kog butang na makaya nako ui. If dili niya dawaton then she dont deserve my love. Dili mana sa butang ang imung e-hatag gud, para nako.

Pero kung in-ana akong maikahatag pirminti ang ang gugma na walay katapusan.

----------


## gcc4426

hala kung maka-sustento ka anang 'high maintenance' nimo nga uyab, then good for you bai. pero kung dli man gani. ay nlng pugsa. malungag gyd nang bulsa nimog ahat.

y man nimo cya gpanguyaban n d first place, knowing nga in ana man d.i cya (nga adunahan)?
d you really love her? or naa pay ubang rason? bsin gpugos lng nimo imong kaugalingon.

bsin madugayan ana ma insecure nlng kas imong 'ma-uyab' ana...wa ta khibaw.

in some way, i cud say nga swerte ka. heheh. bantay lng sa imung mga karibal  :Wink:

----------


## PerfectPitch

:Smiley:  ngiga ug Term oi " HIGH QUALITY  " well i have tried this. akong uyab till now, sa ko lang panglan-taw class A-B ( in between ) full package gyud gwapa na bootan pa gyud, swerti lang sad cguro ko dili man arti ni akong Chiks ( usahay himo-on lng kong driver ) hehe ako na ni gi dala ug pungko bai we enjoy it alot.. dependi guro nas batasan oi..

----------


## RainDrizzle07

agree ko nla tanan sa babaw aie

naa man daghan baratohon na restaurant bai na lami jud pag kaon
nya mingaw btaw..kanang dli crowded..

example: 

Leonardo's - JY dapit 
Vienna Kaffehaus - AS Fortuna/Ford's Inn

or try ra gud mo ad2 Family Park brod
take out lang mo ug pizza, nya balik mo pagka bata did2..
lingaw sad.. 

mas nindot imo xa pasuwayon things na wla pa xa 
kasuway..kay ma amaze man jud xa anah ^_^

----------


## Blackjellybean27

You're the only one who knows your girlfriend well bro. I mean naa baya dira dghan ug sosyal na chix pero ok lang mag pungko2x and all. Pero basin di man sya ganahan mga inana. What matters most man k you're together!
You don't have to give her gifts on monthsaries k OA naman na.hehehe.Maybe you can have dinner together on that special date.Knowing that you remember that day, k happy na kaau sya anah ( I hope!hehehe)
When a person is truly used to the luxuries, she wouldn't mind a little something that's different. D jud na mu reklamo.

p.s. 
kasagaran sa mu reklamo k kanang mga social climbing b!tches...
what they call "new rich"

----------


## amfoi

yep.. me either ill do the opposite.. why? because some rich people haven't encounter being given a simple gift with full of special memories.. den e expose nako cya sa pang MASA na dating arun dli pod cya ma igno.. dalhun nako cya sa kilid2x na kan-anan arun ma kita nya na ok pod ang mga street foods.. hehe and etc..

----------


## vanix09

@everyone nga ni comment: thanks kaau sa mga tips. well to CLARIFY a few things lang, wala pakoy uyab! hehe that was only an EXAMPLE SITUATION. Ni ana baya kog "What if in a situation like this" I didnt mention something nga ingon ana akong situation karon.. hehe.. i was just gathering ideas kung unsa jud kasagaran buhaton kung ang situation is ingon ana.. i hope i made myself clear..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Forgotten-Isle

suggestion ha? do something out of the blue.. like a weekend away(pag bakasyon mo anywhere) from your normal routine as boyfriend - girlfriend. spice up the relationship, it seems that you both need it. A relationship does not just revolve around the go with the flow thing. It needs work, samot ug ma minyo mo niya ingon ana. You'd be able to notice all the little mistakes and little things he doesn't do for you. Be able to do something different, ask for a time where you both would have the chance to talk about anything and have a good ambiance. 

^_^

----------


## treize

malipay kay makaminos sa gasto, crisis na kaayo rong panahona...

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

_malain tingae qoe.. but so far, aqoe man ang cge makalimut gud! ehehe..._

----------


## katzubong

if in-ana,, nya monthsary namo,, kong love jud ko niya,, dili na siya mag pili bro,, mukaon jud na siya ug kan-on g-potos sa dahon sa saging naa sulod enun-onan and hugaw-hugawan ug humba.. kung love bro wala na pili asa or unsa kaon,, mao na bahalag saging basta loving,,hehehe but if dili and need niya lain,, nara jud sa tao kong magpaka tarsan bro,,hehehe if me,, i love for no reason..

----------


## TagalogPlease

doing/giving simple things is one way to a woman's heart kahit ubod pa ng yaman yan.

----------


## Hinara

> I would like to ask my fellow istoryans some few ideas/tips/suggestions and etc. on a situation like this: 
> 
> What If "High Quality" imong GF? Ang gi mean nako dri sa "High Quality" kay what if rich kaau imong gf? Do you really have to give some things to her (like during monthsaries, esp occasions etc) nga mahalon jud? Kay for sure there are some rich gfs man jud nga mag expect sad ug something pud nga mahalon sa ilang mga bfs labi na kung ang gf naanad ug mga mahalon nga mga butang. Naa jud rabay mga ing.ana.. XD
> 
> Share ur opinions and etc.


>>> If true love binds you together, fancy gift is not a big deal, but of course we women, bisan mo-ingon mi ug k ra wlay gift/s, respetari lng pod hatag, bisan simple na, then barato, maka-appreciate ra man,,,but if ka-afford ka to buy something for ur rich girl, well, k ra pod after all, special occasions ra man pod...<<< But di jud dapat mahimong reason ang presyo sa gift woi sa misnderstanding sa isa ka rel...

----------


## JeLi_An

Of course i feel bad! huhhu

----------


## --chubbylita--

malain jud ko.. :Sad:

----------


## PipayNove

ouch...........

----------


## miss tapya

hmmmnnn don't know what i'l feel. Basta this year namo nga anniversary, wala xa me greet not because nakalimot xa but iyang gihunahuna nga i was on my lowest point of my life sad that time. Amoang anniversary falls sa burial sa akoang papa. Busy ko ga emote emote ato nga time maong wala nako kabantay nga anniversary diay namo.

So.. next year and sa mga moabot nga year If itogot nga kami gihapon. INSHA`ALLAH. dili ko maka guarantee og unsa akong bation  ..  :Smiley:

----------


## mYta82

daku ayong gubot..kay m d type of person who remembers dates and admit nuon jud ko kalmtanon akong partner and yes maklimot bya cya but he tries to make up for it but manluod lng sa jd tawn ko..hehhe=p

----------


## vanix09

> doing/giving simple things is one way to a woman's heart kahit ubod pa ng yaman yan.


btaw2.. agree ko ani..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## sabrinxy

*di ko musugot anah oe.. lelz... tabla ra sa gamiton rka sa imong ex til he finds another woman to do it with..nya kung mkakita na, hala, kay he'll drop you like a hot potato...*

----------


## thethird79

baliktad ang question 

but SHE still wants to...

----------


## balot_sweet

they are out of mind tsk tsk......

----------


## joquiros

nho! i experience it with my previous gf but no string attach we just miss what we were doing when we were still in our relationship

----------


## marv!n

lets face the truth.. boyz are naturaly biga-on, ang weakness sa guyz kay ang ila oposite ***...
and its the girl's choice kong mo sugot sila or dili.... pero guyz im not saying nga buhata hab!! hehehhehe  :evil:

----------


## vanix09

> >>> If true love binds you together, fancy gift is not a big deal, but of course we women, bisan mo-ingon mi ug k ra wlay gift/s, respetari lng pod hatag, bisan simple na, then barato, maka-appreciate ra man,,,but if ka-afford ka to buy something for ur rich girl, well, k ra pod after all, special occasions ra man pod...<<< But di jud dapat mahimong reason ang presyo sa gift woi sa misnderstanding sa isa ka rel...


thnx.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## xinevirtucio

obligasyon day ng hatag hatag?

hehehe....bitaw..kung dato imo uyab....

obvious nmn guro nga naa niya tanan..

hatagi ng card oi...nga naay makabagbag damdaming suwat...ahehehe.. :Cheesy: 

bitaw oi...not really kelangan hatagan ug mahalon...

pwede ra MURAG mahalon...ahahahaha...

it's not the thing that matters..its how u feel...

naa uban datu na dili superficial...if imo uyab kai datu pero cowboy and humble...

mao rani akoa maingon...swerte kai ka...

hahaha

----------


## ranzzz

dad-on nako punko2x sa redem oi para d ma ihas..kung d cya aw buwagan ka lami ana hahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## inna-iks

Aaww... You mean High Maintenance? Or what? :] Hehe. 
If love jud na, di dapat materialistic or it doesn't matter if nay buhaton or wa... That shouldn't matter at all. Ky kung anang sturyaa, ngita nalang xag sugar daddy, tawn sad. Kung love man gud, just seeing that someone or bisag simple things lang gni ky nindot nana... Ayyy ambot. lisod i-explain. Haha.

----------


## vanix09

@inna-iks: well not really high maintenance kay im not maintaining her nor she is maintaining me. XD

what i was talking about kay kailangan ba jud ka mu hatag ug something "expensive" sa iya during esp occasions and etc.. XD

----------


## baLLooN

nope dli need...dad.a sa pungko2x, pakuyuga ug ukay2x, paliti ug tempura sa kilid2x, pakan.a ug balot...pra ma expose sa world nga iya g puy.an...hehe

----------


## Nikki80

just give anything simple kanang dili usual sa iya...pakan-a sa mga lugar na dili siya anad

----------


## PATransformers

magdepende na sa taw jud, maski dili kwartahan kung makalibutanon or "materialistic" sa english pa...magexpect jud unsa pa, walay lain kundi mahalon ga butang...pero kung pagmahal jud gusto sa taw, well, it wouldnt matter maski wala kay butang nga mahatag; its the person thats important, not what that person can provide.

----------


## treize

try to let her explore your world, i think she's gonna like it.

----------


## marvelous

bro, as long as kinasing kasing na paghatag sa gift.

----------


## hizuka007

high quality? kanang mga girls nga materialistic and mata pobre? sus! unsaon nalang intawun! .....

----------


## Morcego

kasuway nko ana bro kanang adunahan ang babaye..ang akong gibuhat sa una bro kay gipasuway nko cya sa mga simple pinobre nga style w/c is bag-o para niya. kung ma-apreciaye niya ang pinobre swerte ka..kung dili, ngita na lng lain..hahaha

----------


## RemohDude

"High Quality takes a High Responsibility" :Sad:

----------


## vanix09

> kasuway nko ana bro kanang adunahan ang babaye..ang akong gibuhat sa una bro kay gipasuway nko cya sa mga simple pinobre nga style w/c is bag-o para niya. kung ma-apreciaye niya ang pinobre swerte ka..kung dili, ngita na lng lain..hahaha


haha.. mangita jud ug lain?? hehe.. saonz..  :Smiley:

----------


## reygie

Dili siguro mag matter sa price sa gift uy, basta luv nimo ang person nga naghatag.....bisan problema pa ihatag....smile japun ang drama.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vanix09

This is *not based* from experience ha.. Hehe.. I just wanna ask ideas from fellow istoryans kung if ever there's a situation like this, what would you do?

If you found out that ur bf/gf is a DRUG addict, what would you do? Would u break up with him/her?

Share your thoughts and ideas..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vanix09

For me, ambot! I dont know what to do pud! heheh..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

@rey: mao jud.. agree ko! hehe..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Fern

apil sad ug hithit... basin mag nirvana muh duha  :Cheesy:

----------


## Fern

HMMMMM if high quality imung GF then shes a good girl.... high quality man.... no defects

i guess the right word should be high maintenance  :Cheesy:

----------


## hizuka007

first choice is pahunungun ang pagsigeg hithit...
second choice: kung dili matabang, aw apil nalang pud  :cheesy:  ... lumbaanay mig yopyop... tagaanay mi sa langit, lumbaanay mig lupad..............................nah hala tugpa na!

----------


## WEI?

Wow?! Attractive kaayu ang thred para nako...hahaha!!!



*-WEI?*

----------


## jo_ella

if u say drug addict murag dli na matabang. it's better to quit...

----------


## bolivar1985

try to stop her...if dili madala og badlong, mananghid sa parents sa gf ipa rehab...

----------


## chill_angel25

I break the relation if she still using the drugs!,

----------


## Soul Doctor

> This is *not based* from experience ha.. Hehe.. I just wanna ask ideas from fellow istoryans kung if ever there's a situation like this, what would you do?
> 
> If you found out that ur bf/gf is a DRUG addict, what would you do? Would u break up with him/her?
> 
> Share your thoughts and ideas..


A drug addict means that this guy or girl has lot of issues.
If he himself could not solve his problem, 
there is no chance in hell that you can change him.

I'd erase him in my life as soon as possible.
It is never worth the trouble.

----------


## idolpunk

ahahahh......hi quality gyud!!!  :Wink: 

Just be with yourself lang gd...hehhe


mmm...share lang sad ko ha...dili high-quality ako brad..."high-end" ra na babaye...it means beauty and brain gisagol..hehehe.....







astig!

----------


## PipayNove

*he's my boyfriend..der must be reason y of all guys,God gave him to me. i cud be of help.*


*i believe a pray-over wud help.. it really does..* 

*i can't change him yet i know he is capable of changing for good. (doing mess s at lost of one self-dey nid 2 find awareness,dat's d missing guideline)*

* human being r naturally good. pipol do change for better*

----------


## Fern

> *he's my boyfriend..der must be reason y of all guys,God gave him to me. i cud be of help.*
> 
> 
> *i believe a pray-over wud help.. it really does..* 
> 
> *i can't change him yet i know he is capable of changing for good. (doing mess s at lost of one self-dey nid 2 find awareness,dat's d missing guideline)*
> 
> * human being r naturally good. pipol do change for better*


Your reason why God gave him to you is ... ikaw ang mu likit sa iyang marijuana  :Cheesy:

----------


## PipayNove

> Your reason why God gave him to you is ... ikaw ang mu likit sa iyang marijuana


 
*my reason?yet u give ur own respond haha lol* 

*likit means suyop?hmmmpp.. kana kung addict pd ko bt im not  gets?*

----------


## Fern

> *my reason?yet u give ur own respond haha lol* 
> 
> *likit means suyop?hmmmpp.. kana kung addict pd ko bt im not  gets?*


ikaw ang mu "roll" sa iayng marijuana ..... ikaw mag prepaqre sa iyang marijuana cigar  :Cheesy:

----------


## PipayNove

> ikaw ang mu "roll" sa iayng marijuana ..... ikaw mag prepaqre sa iyang marijuana cigar



*dli jd ko pde ug uyab nga drug addct fern kay mo samot ka addict  for sure mao na imo buhaton obvious au* 

*me,y shud i?m not insane like u pa man*

----------


## jntio

nice nuon na ky mg s*x trip... suuuliiiitt!!!.......

----------


## treize

na mao, daghan na mi og mao na! hehehe...

----------


## Talkative101

di ko oi... sobra pa sa high maintenance og drug addict ako uyab.. hahahaha

OT:
@fern..wa dyud kaylingaw permi sa :Huh:  wahahahahaha ... dota nya tah  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

@Fern: i guess so.. hehe.. XD

----------


## vanix09

@treize: haha.. mao jud! XD

----------


## WengIA

di jud ko mosugot akong gf addict bahala na.!!!

----------


## xxSTARLIGHT

of course.. iL Let him stop himseLf from doing such nonsense. if he won't then there's no reason for staying in the relationship. how can he Love me if he can't Love himseLf first?

----------


## lickx

*^^ yer ryt miss, but what if you're so in to him and you cant leave without him? what will you do?*

----------


## ranzzz

> Wow?! Attractive kaayu ang thred para nako...hahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *-WEI?*



ahahahahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

@lickx: btaw.. wat if be? wat are u gonna do.?  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

@idol: mao jud.. XD

----------


## vanix09

Here's another *example situation* napud for us to talk about..

What if "na-bungi' inyong bf/gf due to a grabe nga accident? Then na deform jud ug maayo ang face niya. Would u still love him/her?  :cool: 

Share ur thoughts, ideas & opinions..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## treize

na gibahak! palitan nalang nako og mascara parehas sa Bleach...

----------


## RemohDude

buwagan nlng nako oi,,uyab pa bitaw na...wala pa lifetime commitment!!!

----------


## vanix09

@treize: haha.. himuon nimong parehas ni ichigo? hehe..

@Remoh: haha.. imo sad na bro.. XD

----------


## jennilexshop

buwagan nko uie .. kung d na jud madala og surgery

----------


## vanix09

@jenn: haha.. saonz...  :Smiley: )

----------


## BackEdge

> Here's another *example situation* napud for us to talk about..
> 
> What if "na-bungi' inyong bf/gf due to a grabe nga accident? Then na deform jud ug maayo ang face niya. Would u still love him/her? 
> 
> Share ur thoughts, ideas & opinions..


aws na gisi diay? ipatahi..depende sa imung style gusto..pina cross-stitch, zigzag or bordahan nalang.
baratuh ra, ayaw lisura ang simple na problema. waaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## linogzkie

luoya oi,,,, same situation sa akong kauban ..sa work before  iyang kamot nakaon sa machine,,,
naa siya uyab nga dugay-dugay na sila,,, pagkahitabo aw, gibuwagan dayon,,,,hilak tawn akong amigo,,,

----------


## ranzzz

pa bungi pud ko.. otot d ko oi hahahaha buwagan nako. ako reason, kay maglisud ko sabot niya  :Tongue:

----------


## PipayNove

*waaaaaaaaa mayabag ko sa mga tubag* 


*btaw,dli guro mo kadali2x ug biya oi,esp if love jd ninyo*

----------


## treize

ngita nalang og lain oi, kay lisod na kaayo inig chula mag-una permi ang ngipon wahehehehe...

----------


## nyhn

naa ko story ani..ako gi ask ako bf ani..

ana xa, " what if ako?"

ana ko " love japon taka oi.."

ask pud ko, "what if ako ma bungi?"

ana akobf, pinashagit effect. " PAG AMPING!" leche sah?!  :Shocked:

----------


## WEI?

Kung ako ana i would still love her.
I dont care kung nabati na iya nawng! Ayaw ko ingna maundang ra inyong relation tungod ra anang butanga..

Pero kung in-ani nahitabu na-accidenti siya then nabungi pagka-ayo sa iya samad ni gwapa xa ug pag-pag-ayo!!!hahaha!!


*-WEI?*

----------


## john_yo

dali ra na oi, ipa tahi ra na. hehehe

----------


## jntio

depende kng angayan ra cya kysa dli pa bungi, stay ko

----------


## ravage333

dump the girl if she cant accept u, btw lisud jd na woi. mgkinto ka samot pa jd sa iya family .. luoy lang ka. kanang ka same status lang bt if love nimo padaun

----------


## romano2717

aw kng di nmo love ang imo uyab, t0rjak og chula ra tuyo nmo sa imo uyab unya 
na bungi mn kha, hala buwage dayun. pro kng dili lawasnong kalipay imo gi pangita 
dili rason ang pg ka bungi para lng buwagan. ka simple ana!

----------


## ravage333

Ranzz :Tongue: a bungi pud ko.. otot d ko oi hahahaha buwagan nako. ako reason, kay maglisud ko sabot niya  :tongue: 

Ayosa woi. hehe lingaw ko part. hehe. 

Mailhan nimo if love jd nimo ky u stay ghapon nya if d nimo love dn lainan jd ka... hehe

Treize: ngita nalang og lain oi, kay lisod na kaayo inig chula mag-una permi ang ngipon wahehehehe... 		  

Payter pd doh!!! hehe

Nyhn: ana akobf, pinashagit effect. " PAG AMPING!" leche sah?!  :shocked:  

Tala pd ani woi. heheeh. iya pd na sis. bt bsin joke ra. 

Lamats ninu u made my day!!! lingaw ko. ayo2x

----------


## michzy

lay klaro maga tubag... !

Seriously, Unsa na sa mga test kun love pa jud nimo ang tawo. If you can accept him/her even nabati iya nawong. If you truly love the person, then there is no letting go, because LOVE knows no boundaries. !!

Bow!  :smiley:

----------


## ravage333

nice one michzy

----------


## vanix09

@ravage: relax lang.. im not on that situation.. it was just an EXAMPLE SITUATION.. hehe.. :P

----------


## vanix09

> lay klaro maga tubag... !
> 
> Seriously, Unsa na sa mga test kun love pa jud nimo ang tawo. If you can accept him/her even nabati iya nawong. If you truly love the person, then there is no letting go, because LOVE knows no boundaries. !!
> 
> Bow!


i agree sis! hehe...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vanix09

@star: how nice of u sis.. hehe.. ^^

----------


## tongyong

ako gibuhat ani kay pinubri tanang matang sa laag, tan-aw sine sa colon...

palit mga sinena sa likod sa metro.....

depende raman sa sabot...

----------


## vanix09

@tong: haha.. nya kung dili sya bro? saon nimo? hehe.. ^^

----------


## J-spec

lingawa nako oi! :Cheesy: 
@topic:
ok ra na oi basta luv nimo cya! naa naman si belo mo tahi   :Cheesy:

----------


## BackEdge

sus wala pa diay neh mahuman? patching nalang sa tonyings sa may sanciangko! pwede sad butangan ug ykk na zipper pili lang ka if dili ka gusto burdahan ug hello kitty...weeeeee

----------


## pablo927

> depende kng angayan ra cya kysa dli pa bungi, stay ko


*hahahaha... angayan ma bungi........... ahaka ani uy.......*

----------


## bigman13

Maypag walay uyab..

----------


## vanix09

@bigman: hahaha.. mao jud.. XD

----------


## vanix09

@backedge: ka harsh pud nimo nimo bro oi.. nyahahaha...

----------


## treize

be true to yourselves, hipokreto ra kaayo mo, maybe mo stay mo for pila ka months sooner or later.. ambot lang og makaagwanta ba mo. wahehehe...

----------


## treize

maayo nuon na para di na ka badlongon sa imong uyab kamo na duha mag jam..... wahehehehe...

----------


## katzubong

KINSA to diha na problema sa ilang higala,, NAKO KATZUBONG diri,,hehe samoti!!!!

----------


## chormatus

We easily get tempted to rationalize that we can help your drug addict boyfriend. A drug addict needs professional help to be able to get unhooked from his habits and cravings. While emotional support and spirituality is very important in the healing process, you can't do it alone.

Don't do it alone, seek professional help because if you'd do it alone, you are prone for abuse (physical, verbal, even sexual) by a drug addict boyfriend.

I used to have a friend whose bf is a drug addict. She tried everything she can until she was too exhausted and drained (emotionally & financially) to help. She committed suicide to get the attention of his bf hoping he would change. She was heavily criticized by everybody for committing suicide, her reputation was tarnished and best of all IT NEVER WORKED to change his bf.

----------


## Fern

> We easily get tempted to rationalize that we can help your drug addict boyfriend. A drug addict needs professional help to be able to get unhooked from his habits and cravings. While emotional support and spirituality is very important in the healing process, you can't do it alone.
> 
> Don't do it alone, seek professional help because if you'd do it alone, you are prone for abuse (physical, verbal, even sexual) by a drug addict boyfriend.
> 
> I used to have a friend whose bf is a drug addict. She tried everything she can until she was too exhausted and drained (emotionally & financially) to help. She committed suicide to get the attention of his bf hoping she would change. She was heavily criticized by everybody for committing suicide, her reputation was tarnished and best of all IT NEVER WORKED to change his bf.


gugmang giatay gyud....  :Sad:

----------


## BackEdge

> be true to yourselves, hipokreto ra kaayo mo, maybe mo stay mo for pila ka months sooner or later.. ambot lang og makaagwanta ba mo. wahehehe...


waheheehe okay ra bungi ang taas pero ang ubos dili man bungi..straight kaayu..pwede pa diba?

----------


## ranzzz

> be true to yourselves, hipokreto ra kaayo mo, maybe mo stay mo for pila ka months sooner or later.. ambot lang og makaagwanta ba mo. wahehehe...


btaw d sad tingale ko buwag dayun.. ma salbahis man sad ta ani nga topic ahahahahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## inna-iks

Kbaw ko ang akong uyab karon biyaan jud ko if that happens.. Pranka mani xa... Nya honest jud.. Byaan lang kag kalit.. HAhaha....

----------


## CaseyR.

pataka ra jd ni cya.. dili byaan.. pun.an.. wahahaha

----------


## inna-iks

bwhahahahaha... ka-demonyo nalang sad.... pun-an jud?

----------


## CaseyR.

o, may nlng kaysa byaan.. dba?

----------


## reydawnne

busa ayaw mo pagdinanghag aron d mo mabungi. hahah....

----------


## maddox_pitt

> Here's another *example situation* napud for us to talk about..
> 
> What if "na-bungi' inyong bf/gf due to a grabe nga accident? Then na deform jud ug maayo ang face niya. Would u still love him/her? 
> 
> Share ur thoughts, ideas & opinions..


unsay gamit diay sa dentista bro?haha

----------


## reydawnne

gabisikleta gro bro kay nabungi man or nhug ba kha sa hgdan.

----------


## vanix09

@maddox: di man cguro madala ug dentista bro.. hehe..

----------


## treize

ako gi ask ako gf og buwagan ba ko niya og mabungi ko ingon siya dili, gibalik niya ang pangutana nako then ingon lang "just be carefull, amping lang gyud permi para di mabungi" wahehehehe....

----------


## Black kangaroo

magpa bungi sab para fair haha joke  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

@treize: hahaha... saonz.. pasabot di jud sya ganahan!  :Cheesy:

----------


## EF[B14]Sei

LiSoda pud anang imong buwagan oi what iF inluv na kaau ka niya d na madali dali  og buwag oi wew ^_~

----------


## redhot777

kalouy sab tawn sa lalaki. ayaw lang pod oi.. 
bahalag mura nanag hills have eyes..

----------


## maddox_pitt

> @maddox: di man cguro madala ug dentista bro.. hehe..


ngeh...ana kagrabe ang impact? di mada sa new techology?hihi

----------


## fackerr

this would test if how much u love the person... for me i wil still be with her thru thick and thin.. depende rapud na kung love jud nimo..

----------


## esprugodoys

love has never been measured through ones incapabilities... it is how you will stand for it whatever its fate is....

----------


## homer20

basig nisamot ka gwapa kay nabongi!

----------


## wise_zech

wow kanindot sa topic....what if naa gwapa nga babae nagtalikod unya pag atubang bungi diay to?.....hehehe

----------


## digitalsuperman

if mabungi aw ilisan. daghan babaye sa kalibutan ah.. hehehehe.. joke.

----------


## vanix09

@digital: haha.. ilisan jud diay daun nimo?  :Cheesy:

----------


## kitine

Me and my bf broke up because of someone else...we were separated for almost three months but I decided to break up with the guy I was with that time because I still love my bf. so, balikan ang show namo.. but karon, cge gihapon nya i bring up ang topic na I cheated with him, naka sala ko nya but kailangan ba nga i mudmud jud saako face na naka sala ko.. i love him so much, nasayup rako before and I asked for forgiveness.. iya kong gidawat balik pero ngano d man xa maka move on if ang idea niya is to start all over again?? :Sad:  :Sad:  should I stay? or should I let go?? it hurts a lot when i think about it...


help me pls..

----------


## anubiz

let go... nlng sis dghn pa drah ah

----------


## kitine

up up up up and away

----------


## kitine

anubiz ud rather break up? mao? i really love him mao na nibalik ko nya.. tanga guro ko

----------


## digitalsuperman

> @digital: haha.. ilisan jud diay daun nimo?


hahaha... ilisan oi.kay kung akoy mabungi basin ilisan pud ko.. haha.. naa bitaw daghan babaye... 1:11 gud ang boys to girls ratio.. so naa pakoy 10 kabuok kapilian.. syarug mangabungi na ang 10.

----------


## Black kangaroo

what if nalang kaslonon namo then nabungi sya due to accident

----------


## chrisgon

> magpa bungi sab para fair haha joke



nyahahaha.. maayu n na solution dah!!!

btaw, ug nahigugma jud ka hantud sa kina ilabman nga dapit sa iyang batikolon, aw payts kaayu... ang gugma ra'y magdaug niynu bahala mura ug slot machine... ang importante u love the person as to who/what she/he is inside and out.

----------


## KASAAC

mas ganahan ko kung stick together gihapon me no matter what...

----------


## clok

cguro its one of the consequences sa imong nabuhat sis.. just prove to him na dli nato mausab ang nabuhat nimu sa una... I know Love pa ghapon ka nya cguro naa lng cya doubt pa nimu...  It will take time to heal the wounds nya imu nahatag nya but it will come... Just be patient... For as long as there is still LOVE in you never give up...

----------


## t!geR

kaluoy sad anang na mungi oi... hehehehe

----------


## t!geR

iyang gi mudmud sa imong face ang imong sayop coz u already left a scar on him.. what has been done couldnt be undone.. he could forgive you but the memories you left him is hard to forget..

----------


## BackEdge

> Me and my bf broke up because of someone else...we were separated for almost three months but I decided to break up with the guy I was with that time because I still love my bf. so, balikan ang show namo.. but karon, cge gihapon nya i bring up ang topic na I cheated with him, naka sala ko nya but kailangan ba nga i mudmud jud saako face na naka sala ko.. i love him so much, nasayup rako before and I asked for forgiveness.. iya kong gidawat balik pero ngano d man xa maka move on if ang idea niya is to start all over again?? should I stay? or should I let go?? it hurts a lot when i think about it...
> 
> 
> help me pls..



Unsa gud ka bayhana...normal ra na imung bf kay ikaw man nanikas as admited here. Misleading is very unlady like kaayu...I am sorry for you.

Respect and Trust was given to you in the first place, u let it go with a bad decision.
These are essentials in a healthy relationship and now u need to earn them. Dili kay nakigbalik ka, mabalik ra dayon gihapon na ing-ana kasayun. you said you are hurt and how about your bf? now the question lies..."Do you have the heart to earn the trust and respect now or is he worth that sacrifice of earning back his trust?"

----------


## WEI?

> Me and my bf broke up because of someone else...we were separated for almost three months but I decided to break up with the guy I was with that time because I still love my bf. so, balikan ang show namo.. but karon, cge gihapon nya i bring up ang topic na I cheated with him, naka sala ko nya but kailangan ba nga i mudmud jud saako face na naka sala ko.. i love him so much, nasayup rako before and I asked for forgiveness.. iya kong gidawat balik pero ngano d man xa maka move on if ang idea niya is to start all over again?? should I stay? or should I let go?? it hurts a lot when i think about it...
> 
> 
> help me pls..



ako pa nimu sis...stay with him. Sakit jud tngali to para niya imu nabuhat sis. Pero give him time sah para maka-recover sa siya bah. Then kung muhisgot siya nga ni cheat ka niya hilum lang jud then say sorry na you really really mean it (ayaw pag-plinastic ha?). Ayaw nato usba imung sayop.



*-WEI?*

----------


## aozora

> Me and my bf broke up because of someone else...we were separated for almost three months but I decided to break up with the guy I was with that time because I still love my bf. so, balikan ang show namo.. but karon, cge gihapon nya i bring up ang topic na I cheated with him, naka sala ko nya but kailangan ba nga i mudmud jud saako face na naka sala ko.. i love him so much, nasayup rako before and I asked for forgiveness.. iya kong gidawat balik pero ngano d man xa maka move on if ang idea niya is to start all over again?? should I stay? or should I let go?? it hurts a lot when i think about it...
> 
> 
> help me pls..


if i were the guy (your bf), i would never come back to you. even if you are Megan Fox.

"I decided to break up with the guy I was with that time because I still love my bf"?? - the understatement of the day.

come on gurl! your just making it hard for your bf. cut him loose! you know, make it easy for the both of you bec. you will never regain what was lost to him, your integrity.

for the guy, i petty him. could you tell him na there are so so many good girls out there if you really love him?

now that you've learned, don't commit the same mistake ever again.

----------


## Danzfreak

..ipa phototshop adobe lang na after sa accident bro..dghan pa applications..!hehehheeu

----------


## idolpunk

hahaha.....makaremember man sad ko sa akong kaugalingon ani oiz...hhehe...You know what sis, trust is like a glass. If you break it, It will never be the same as the original..It's still a glass but dili na ang original...heheeh....


Lisud au na ingana oiz...

Thats the consequence of your mistake...You will suffer sis and that's the time to accept the truth na nakasala gyud ka...It doesnt mean na he already forgive you dili naka mu suffer..


take note lang...

----------


## neurain

sister....kung mag sge cya ug rewind bahin sa imung sayup nga nabuhat maypag mag buwag nalang mo kai wa jud nay nindut nga padulngan

----------


## babypaupau

if gidawat ka niya balik, that should mean he already forgave you. if cgehun niya balik balik ang nahitabo, that just means wala pa jud ka niya napasaylo kay di man sya ready mu let go sa nahitabo. if you say na you've forgiven someone, you dont bring it up everytime mag away mo. ana man jud ng relationships, masayup man jud ka. if he cant move on then pagbuwag mo. there's no use staying in a relationship when you always bring up mistakes in the past...that's toxic.

mau pa mu move on ka. you may be better off without him.

----------


## vanix09

> mas ganahan ko kung stick together gihapon me no matter what...


nakz! hehe.. that's true if love jud nimo sya..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vanix09

> We easily get tempted to rationalize that we can help your drug addict boyfriend. A drug addict needs professional help to be able to get unhooked from his habits and cravings. While emotional support and spirituality is very important in the healing process, you can't do it alone.
> 
> Don't do it alone, seek professional help because if you'd do it alone, you are prone for abuse (physical, verbal, even sexual) by a drug addict boyfriend.
> 
> I used to have a friend whose bf is a drug addict. She tried everything she can until she was too exhausted and drained (emotionally & financially) to help. She committed suicide to get the attention of his bf hoping he would change. She was heavily criticized by everybody for committing suicide, her reputation was tarnished and best of all IT NEVER WORKED to change his bf.


i agree ani! hehehe..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vanix09

> mmm...share lang sad ko ha...dili high-quality ako brad..."high-end" ra na babaye...it means beauty and brain gisagol..hehehe.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astig!


hahaha! ngiga gud?!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bbnescia

nakasuway akong bestfriend ani sauna... nabanggaan jd siya nya maayong pagka umod sa iyang simod, tangtang pa iyang duha ka front teeth pero may gani kay gitubag jd sya sa naka bangga niya...aw gwapa man japon akong miga pero iyang duha ka front teeth kay pustiso na.sila man gihapon sa iyang bf...nagdugay jd nuon to sila ug maayo pero wala sila gadayon.

----------


## linogzkie

haskang paita aning pangutanaha.... pwede dili nalang mabungi?

----------


## chrisgon

> ..ipa phototshop adobe lang na after sa accident bro..dghan pa applications..!hehehheeu


adik adik man ka spalo, nyahahahaha!!!!


ipa modify na gamit UG or d bah CATIA V5... 


ikaw jud migoy, ayaw ana oi... bantay btaw mahigugma ka ug BUNGI, nyahahaha..

----------


## Cometburn

Bro, ang "Gugma" dili na muila ug mahalon ug baratohon nga butang. Basta makakita ka na nalipay cya sa imo gihatag, Fights nana. Makakita lang ka na mukatawa cya Ok na kaau na. 

"Kalipay" mao nay una nimo angay ihatag niya. For sure dili nana mangita ug lain pang butang.

----------


## Cometburn

Kung love jud nimo, "ANTUSI". 

Kung d na makaya, "ANTUSI" ghapon.

Kung sobra na ug dili na jud makaya kay cge ra mo ug away bahin ana nga sala bisan pa gi prove na nimo sa iya na love jud nimo cya pag-ayo, aw ayaw na pag-antos. aw kana "BIYA-I" na.

----------


## maddox_pitt

i agree....it's just coming back to you now...consequences sa imung binuhatan before...maybe he accepted you back... but it doesn't guarantee anyone that the hurt, mistrust and feeling of betrayal will be gone...
if it's that much and di na nimo matake, break up with him.......it's hard living in your past's shadow...

----------


## treize

gigabaan diay ka? hehehe.. makagaba raba ning laki ayawg kumpyansa.

----------


## princessm

ur bf is just acting normally sis... lisod man jud na kalimtan gd. if love jud nimo xa, lambingi nalang then prove to him na di na nimo usbon.. ang pinaka maayo buhaton is to talk to him regarding how u feel kung iyang balik2on imong sala. we do not know ur real situation, u know it better than us... our advice might not make u happy in the end... follow ur hart, be open and transparent as possible and ul be happy... 

we have the same situation before sis.. lisod jud but if naa ang love, it will make things easier for both of u. good luck and the best of love for u and ur bf...  :Wink:

----------


## princessm

hehehe.. murag nangugat na ang uban dah... 

@vanix: just in case makakita ka in the future ingon ana nga girl, u need to know her better. kung unsa iya likes and all. trust me, when ur in the situation and u share thoughts together, it wouldnt be hard knowing what to give... ako uyab before finds it hard to give me something on occasions coz he thinks nana nako tanan but as months goes by palitan na ko nya some cute small stuffs that i really treasure until now nga kaya ra sa iyang budget. that is, if simple ra pud na xa nga girl... heheh...

----------


## frenchfries

dapat japon hatagan nimo oy, lahi biya jud ang gift gikan sa tao na imong lav kaysa ikaw mismo ang mopalit di ba?

----------


## vanix09

@french: sa bagay, naa sad kay point.. hehe. XD

----------


## vanix09

> ..ipa phototshop adobe lang na after sa accident bro..dghan pa applications..!hehehheeu


haha.. unsay tan.awn nimo? IMAGE imong uyab? hahaha..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> KINSA to diha na problema sa ilang higala,, NAKO KATZUBONG diri,,hehe samoti!!!!


haha.. pagsolo lang bro! wa mi plano! hehehehe...  :Cheesy:

----------


## sinbad123

undangon ky matakdan t a.. hehehe

----------


## sinbad123

hatag gihapon pra  hatagan pud ka.. hehehe

----------


## Bigben2007

Wala jud na nako ang manguyab ug datu. Naminyo nalang ko puro jud pobre ang akong nauyab apil na akong wife. Pero love nako akong wife ug dili nako ibaylo ug lain.

----------


## vanix09

> Wala jud na nako ang manguyab ug datu. Naminyo nalang ko puro jud pobre ang akong nauyab apil na akong wife. Pero love nako akong wife ug dili nako ibaylo ug lain.


ayaw sad ug anaa imong wife bro oi.. harsh rasad kaau! hehe..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

@sinbad: makatakod diay na bro? hehe..  :Cheesy:

----------


## reydawnne

> I would like to ask my fellow istoryans some few ideas/tips/suggestions and etc. on a situation like this: 
> 
> What If "High Quality" imong GF? Ang gi mean nako dri sa "High Quality" kay what if rich kaau imong gf? Do you really have to give some things to her (like during monthsaries, esp occasions etc) nga mahalon jud? Kay for sure there are some rich gfs man jud nga mag expect sad ug something pud nga mahalon sa ilang mga bfs labi na kung ang gf naanad ug mga mahalon nga mga butang. Naa jud rabay mga ing.ana.. XD
> 
> Share ur opinions and etc.


u mean hi maintenance? d man gro kinhanglan inana bro kay kung tinuod na love ka nya mdwat na nya.
kung inana imu girl priority diay nya ang mga material things. second rka or ang love.

----------


## vanix09

@reydawnne: nope.. i didnt say something like that..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> haskang paita aning pangutanaha.... pwede dili nalang mabungi?


"what IF" gani bro... hehe..  :Cheesy:

----------


## bhabymhae

if ingon ana,, unsa d.i reason ninyo why inyo na gi uyab that person, ! ,., para biyaan ninyo sya in the middle of her problem,,!

----------


## maturebaby

hahaha..ipa therapy..para mao jud!!!

----------


## vanix09

@mature: ipa therapy? di na madag therapy sis oi.. hehe... XD

----------


## vanix09

> what if nalang kaslonon namo then nabungi sya due to accident


btaw.. lisod sad ning imong situation bro dah.. hehe..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> hatag gihapon pra  hatagan pud ka.. hehehe


mao jud.. give and take kung baga..  :Cheesy:

----------


## EntrePinoy

if high quality then introduce niya ang low quality. if di gani ma impress BUWAGI! 

_ang kwarta di ra mapunit sa dalan!_

----------


## vanix09

@entrepinoy: haha... buwagan jud diay daun?? hehe.. XD

----------


## jennilexshop

> HMMMMM if high quality imung GF then shes a good girl.... high quality man.... no defects
> 
> i guess the right word should be high maintenance


korek! ahahaha high maintenance

----------


## BONG2Y

can u still LOVE a guy nga nasira  :Huh:

----------


## wsraxe

kung datu ka why not? pero kung not so datu then panigkamot

----------


## kerel09

keep urself busy... go out with friends and have fun..

----------


## iamvindicated

we all know it's easier said than done to forget someone. It's hard letting go of someone to whom we're so attached with. But take time, let it cool. As the old folks used to say , time heals all wounds.

----------


## jorge marlon

ok raman na bro..depende sa iya batasan..dba?
mudawat raman kaha xa bisan unsa?
kabaw man kaha xa ng dli ka ingon ana pareha sa iyang nahimotangan..
so feel free nalang bro..
importante man kaha ka niya?dli ang material
so just be urself..
importante love niU ang usag usa dli lang sa material nga bagay..

----------


## jorge marlon

bangas ka..hahahaha
ahaka ug thread..
hahaha

----------


## iamvindicated

depende man tingae. agree ko sa niingon na basin if they'll do it, mabalik ang spark. Or it could be, better performer ang Ex compare sa current  :Cheesy:

----------


## annerhexian

kayasah ani... sure nani?

----------


## squall_idiot

i agree with the majority.........

BIGA BIGA. . . lang gyud.....

----------


## cesski

omg.. di kaya sa akong powers. naay tambal ana pero once infected, infected najud.

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

ooooppppsss....i wud be very doubtful.... :Shocked:  :undecided:

----------


## jennilexshop

bongga d uie! bhla na

----------


## sUnDoLp

nyahahahaha.. makahinumdum man pod ko atong sa DY Budget na drama na binoang katong nasira pod na lalake.. hahahahaha..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Cometburn

pero kung bali bay? ang babaye pod ang nasira? dawat pa kaha mga laki?

----------


## jorge marlon

AH GRAVEHA UG MGA TUBAG..MGA PHYSICAL LOVE D I NA INu?
looya gud sa maka uyab nga maingon ana ang situation..
hehe

----------


## tamse

unsay nasira? na std? or na tupak?  :Cheesy:

----------


## inna-iks

Bitaw, unsay nasira? Nsai pasabot ana?

----------


## inna-iks

Daghan man sad jud nga physical na gud di na dapat mudeny pa. Hehe.

----------


## see_rxe

ngeks! mura mana si kris aquino.. dba nasira man to cla ni joey?

----------


## inna-iks

Answer lang ko balik. Hehehe. Basin irresistible lang jud kaayo ang X. Hahahahaha. ;] 
Nya grabe lang sad jud ang ilang chemistry when it comes to s3x.

----------


## inna-iks

Aw. Sorry karon pako kareply balik ani nga topic. Haha. Anyway, so murag materialistic ang girl kai kylangan na jud kai ihatag pirmi? Something expensive pa jud. Ahay. Lisoda ana uy. Did you tell her how you feel? Hehe. ;] Lisod. Buslot sad ato bulsa ana. Haha.

----------


## marvelous

depende sa ako ma afford.

----------


## marv!n

> depende man tingae. agree ko sa niingon na basin if they'll do it, mabalik ang spark. Or it could be, better performer ang Ex compare sa current


could be..... pero less nalng kaayo na nga percentage oi... hahahahahaha  :evil:

----------


## ooopinkgurlooo

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..


well said bro...

----------


## vanix09

> Aw. Sorry karon pako kareply balik ani nga topic. Haha. Anyway, so murag materialistic ang girl kai kylangan na jud kai ihatag pirmi? Something expensive pa jud. Ahay. Lisoda ana uy. Did you tell her how you feel? Hehe. ;] Lisod. Buslot sad ato bulsa ana. Haha.


haha.. dont give me advices kay im not in the situation jud.. example rani nga situation kung unsay buhaton ninyo if naa mo sa ana nga situation.. hehe.. XD

----------


## vanix09

@inna-iks: hahaha.. mao jud..  :Cheesy:

----------


## CaseyR.

Wa hatagay bro. Unsaon. Not unless rich kid pd ka. Lisud pd mghatag2x ug mahalon then wala sud.an ato pamilya. Dba? mgpagkatotoo lang gd.  :wink:  It's the thought that counts bitaw.

----------


## CaseyR.

> hmm basin jud deep inside they love each other pa..then naanad sila before na mgs*x then pag buwag nila, gimingaw sila sa ilahang usual na ginabuhat..



agree. For old times sake.   :angry:

----------


## CaseyR.

STD.. Skeri. hehe

----------


## jblim1980

laina pod ani..lust rajud ni or depende sa guy what he feels for u

----------


## cutiecules

what is na bungi ang imong bf/gf due to accident?

answer: simple...tahion ang bungi niya  :Cheesy:  ipa opera if naay kwarta there's nothing impossible right now when it comes to technology  :Cheesy:

----------


## mikell909

there are just things in life that you can't explain and that's just one of em' hahahahahahh lisod na i explain. mahitabo ra na kalit

----------


## vahnhelsing

hahaha.. ang d karelate mobukal ang dugo...... kung ang girl kaha mag ingon ani :Huh: ?

sabta nalang ninyo... naa sad panginahanglanon uy nga lawasnon....wala pa ka move on sa kalami...hehehe

----------


## Black kangaroo

bigar raman ni hehe

----------


## jologz

magpabungi sad ko para parehas mi duha..hehe

----------


## maddox_pitt

mura lang ka ghimong parausan...

----------


## vanix09

@jologz: char sad nimo bro oi.. hehe.. buhaton jud na nimo? imba! hehe..  :Smiley: )

----------


## vanix09

@casey r. : haha.. mao sad.. naa sad kay point.. XD

----------


## dhon iratagotia enso

nu? ok rana oi

----------


## sweetbella2488

well, in that case, super dumb na jud guro ang girl if mosugot pa xa..

----------


## thyrz

basin newbie pa ang new gf...kapoyan ang guy ky mag train pa cya...lol.

----------


## jorge marlon

> Hahaha.. Nkatawa ko dah.. There are a lot of potential reasons, listed below are few of them:
> 
> 1. Bcoz they can't have *** w/ their current GF but they were able to do it wid u wen u were together.. Meaning strict ang parents sa present GF..
> 2. Bcoz they just miss doing it with u.. Gimingaw sa imu.. (flattering..dba?)
> 3. Bcoz doing it w/ u is a better experience compared to doing it w/ their present GF.. Meaning their present GF is incompetent.. Bwahaha!
> 4. Bcoz they got bored of doing it w/ their present GF.. Gi sumhan na ug Adobo..
> 5. Bcoz their GF is not around.. Wen the cat is away, the mouse will play..
> 6. Bcoz they want to do it w/ sum1 else other than their GF.. Dli ma kontento ug usa ka sud-an..
> 
> ^^These are only possible reasons - my own assumptions.. Hehe..


sakto na garn..ana jud ng uban..
mura gani ug maoy naandan then dali mosogot kay naa naman nahitabo saona sa inU..dba?
murag para nila dli kabalibad ang ex kay "kaarte mana kaha ta buhat saona..karon paka balibad"

----------


## freesoulyra

normal sa guy na dili mohatag ug importasya sa mga dates like anniversary,bday so sabta nlang na imo bf kay halos cguro tnan girls mao na ma observ sa mga bf nila

----------


## jorge marlon

DMD(di ma da)
nasira ka bro?hehe
nasobraan cguro?
or basin na infected lang jud..
looya pod..matambalan paman na..marecover na nimo sa 1month full..matod na sa aqng amego..
natopic mana namo kay usa man pod to xa....haha..k rana

----------


## dangelndisguise

depende jud bro ug love ka sa tawo. moaccept cya tanan  :Smiley:

----------


## RainDrizzle07

> can u still LOVE a guy nga nasira


WTF? 

unsa mana na sira xa while naa mi sa relationship ? or sa iyang past?

ug kami nya nasira xa.. sus!! bun og jud cguro xa nako...naa man cguroy ma headline..na gpasalvage... ^_^  lolz... (this is really gross!) maka ingon cguro ko gaba.. pamiga pa... dah..nganong d matagbaw.. *winkz* 

pero ug sa iyahang past.. 
honestly, I don't care past man nya.. 
pero dapat lang sad.. as a respect cguro pud nya sa akoa as his new gf...
he should tell me everything... and pa check up xa dapat.. kay bacg HIV nah..lolz.. ^_^ 

pero bitaw.. it doesnt matter to me.. as long as... we are not in the relationship pa.. .na nasira xa... ^_^

----------


## m!nyanG

kung ako naa ana n situation,,@ 1st pajud motel naq sa girl,dat im not rich,,i cnt gve her xpensive gifts(jewels,etc)...na aq ra mahatg lang nya "akong xpensive nga gugma",,harhar...heheheh

----------


## will_way86

> kung ako naa ana n situation,,@ 1st pajud motel naq sa girl,dat im not rich,,i cnt gve her xpensive gifts(jewels,etc)...na aq ra mahatg lang nya "akong xpensive nga gugma",,harhar...heheheh


cheesy... hehehhe. Bitaw sakto jud ka. 
sa guy na maka xp aning sitwasyona... Just be yourself and be romantic.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ronz_rodz

honesty is the best policy... collect and select!

----------


## rbrallos

ayaw langna paliti bro uy kay maka afford mana, paliti langna siya ug chocolate nga baratohon gud cloud9 tuo manka anang gift uy ang importante tinuood imo feelings niya.

----------


## BackEdge

> can u still LOVE a guy nga nasira


wahahahaha!..patambal usa dong..kay basin galisud naka ug ihi diha..unya na post istorya inig kaayu nimo..
bitaw, seriously..hopes againts hope..patambal intawn ..maluoy ka...naa pa ang istorya inig kaayu nimo...waaaaaaaaaa

----------


## frenchfries

if magpatambal pa xa then positive na ang result, ok na. but lisud man gud mo-decide if u r reli n a situatiion.

----------


## vanix09

@rbrallos: haha.. cloud9 lage.. XD

@ronz: i like that bro! hehe.. XD

----------


## vanix09

> what is na bungi ang imong bf/gf due to accident?
> 
> answer: simple...tahion ang bungi niya  ipa opera if naay kwarta there's nothing impossible right now when it comes to technology


pero what if walang2 jud ang na bungi? beh? hehe... XD

----------


## bha-iegz

curable mana woi, ayaw compyansa para dili masira. Hahaha, kasakit ba ana.

----------


## desperada

patambal lang sa dong...kay kung ma inlove ko nimo while nasira pka basin mka apil pko ug gasto sa tambal heheh...nya balik lang with ur medical record nga ok na...kay remember bawal magkasakit...pero seriouso,mura lisod man jud oi...wala ta kahibaw....

----------


## eirol

> ako lagi..... im attacting the wrong type of people...ambot nganu....
> 
> wala cguro baye ganahan nako kay puro man mga bayot ang maka discover nako....yucky.....
> 
> nya kung na.ay baye maka ganahan nako dili sad nako type....... an unsan naman ni


mao nay sakit sa pinoy..naa unta gnha natoh bt dli pud natoh type... :Thumbs Down:

----------


## cutiecules

ah d cguro ka kamao mu diskarte migo  :Cheesy:

----------


## cutiecules

> pero what if walang2 jud ang na bungi? beh? hehe... XD



aw parehas rana sa storya nga if d na madala ug hilot d nalang pugsun wahahahaha :P piz po  :Smiley:

----------


## cutiecules

aw if malimtan ang anniversary masuko ko oy grabeha pod sa kadugay nga pagkuyog mu kalit nga d na mahinumduman o yeahhhhh hahahah if kalimtan way libre kaon  :Cheesy:

----------


## katzubong

mag labi nalang ang dila kai sa kiss sa lips...:P

----------


## BackEdge

> if magpatambal pa xa then positive na ang result, ok na. but lisud man gud mo-decide if u r reli n a situatiion.



waahahahaa..bahalag mag lisud ug decide or whatever..basta ang importante maayu ka! first things first...ayaw sa anang kahangul sa gugma nimo ug kahangul sa biga..tan-awa na sira na ka...ayaw tira anah naa daplin sa colon kay high voltage nah!

bitaw @frenchfries..patambali sa neh cya basin matagak ang itlog murag sinsilyu inig pangihi uroy...basin mag baw ta ug pamunit...dislodge...wahehehee

@TS paminaw neh desperada uy...bawal magkasakit! butangi!

----------


## katzubong

kamao na diskarte ui,,,, walay maka uyon,,,, ( maypag tionan nalang ug enun-unan ang girls) basin musugot

----------


## vanix09

@katz: haha.. ikaw ha... xP

----------


## vanix09

Here's another *example* situation:

What if inyong BF/Husband nakig break/annul ninyo because na in-love jud syag maayo sa MAID/Helper/Katabang ninyo? Nga ni abot sa point nga ang maid na nuon ninyo iyang ganahan makauban for the rest of his life. Hehe. What would you do then? 

Share your thoughts, opinions, ideas etc.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## john_yo

waaaaaaaa luoya pod... hehehe maau cguro kaau mo hikutar ang maid..... mas labaw pa sa wife. toink.... hehehe saonzzzz

----------


## treize

grabeha sad anang mga sitwasyon nga masulod sa imong utok vanix09! samot mag ka liki atong ulo ana..

----------


## RainDrizzle07

probably the wife is too occupied with her work, or sa pagbantay sa bata or sa negosyo na nawad an na xa ug time sa iyang hubby and when she gets home she is too tired to have s8x. 

The reason why c husband nakalingi ni inday helper.

----------


## cool_guy

> probably the wife is too occupied with her work, or sa pagbantay sa bata or sa negosyo na nawad an na xa ug time sa iyang hubby and when she gets home she is too tired to have s8x. 
> 
> The reason why c husband nakalingi ni inday helper.


hahaha... korek ka jan

----------


## john_yo

> probably the wife is too occupied with her work, or sa pagbantay sa bata or sa negosyo na nawad an na xa ug time sa iyang hubby and when she gets home she is too tired to have s8x. 
> 
> The reason why c husband nakalingi ni inday helper.


hehehe mao na manga misis. adlaw-adlawa jud ninyo. toink... hehehe

----------


## treize

resulta na sa sakit's iro... hehehe.. deskwedo diay... hehe..

----------


## nirdle_phogi

Hala mga misis, pagkat.on na mog dung.ag, laba, plantsa, bantay bata, hilot sa bana ug unsa pa dha para dili mu pulihan sa inyo bana.. Haha

----------


## shaddaf

hehehe ahaka ani na thread oi... 
patambal sa daw... mouthfull of perla! hehehehe

----------


## BackEdge

> hehehe ahaka ani na thread oi... 
> patambal sa daw... mouthfull of perla! hehehehe


apili ug zonrox unya LEARN YOUR LESSONS WELL. if your trying to be a HITMAN or wannabe...

abc for safety hap!

'"Always Be Careful"

kay ulaw kaayu masira dong,...karon tunla lang sa nang pride unya patambal..unya na nang gugma ug istorya.net

----------


## RainDrizzle07

hmmmmm....ug mao man ganing sitwasyona...

klaro kaayo ang bana kay houseband...and nabilin sa balay..kyog ni inday kay c misis ang nangita warta...tsk..tsk..tsk..lolz... ^_^

----------


## sushilover

y naa man uban girls na dey have the whole package na unta pero maglisod man cla makakita ug laki na mu tarung nila? i mean kung whole package kay gwapa, sexy, smart, nyc sense of humor... daghan man maibog nila pero ara rapud kutob...kutob ra cla maibog and dey wont make a move..ang mu make sad ug move kay d sad mu seryoso nila...y mana??

----------


## sushilover

wat f ma in love ka sa imung bestfriend?? f sa personality nyc jud ayu kay magka sinabot jud mo.. pwede na ta para perfect relationship...but d prob is ur not physically attracted to him.. unsaon mana nmu?? and lately, magselos nka, mag cge nka pangita nya and everyday mangita najud ka way na magkita o magtx mo... just like dat, ur falling for him... pero mao rajud ang naka babag...iya physical aspect.. i tryd man accepting him thru dat aspect pero bsan unsaon lud.an man jud ko...and sayang lang jud ba coz iv found d ryt guy na unta hu makes me happy pero ang problema lang jud ang physical.. i know u can say im a shallow person but im trying not to b..believe me.. if u wer n my place, wat wud u do?

----------


## RainDrizzle07

probably you are not a shallow person.. and that you are trying...sa imong hunahuna...

pero I feel you are way tooo occupied to what would people say...if magka uyab mo..

too bad... as you have said..nakakita na unta ka ug someone...pero LUD AN LANG JUD KAS IYANG PANAGWAY...

You are not WORTHY FOR HIS ATTENTION/LOVE... better find someone who you can be physically attracted with... kay bacg ma jeopardize inyong FRIENDSHIP unya because of what you FEEL...nya dli man ka kabarog sa imong gibati... tungod sa iyang panagway...ayaw nalang intawn pasakiti imong friend... 

bati na gani ug nawng ingon ana on pa jud nmo... 


Kay if you really love him... the physical appearance dli jud mo matter....hahaha..you may not shallow for you.. pero you are really pathetic... 

^_^

Ako. Personally. I don't go for looks... ako tan awn jud attitude daan...well before the attitude..dapat he is smart enough to be able to converse in any topic under the sun or the moon...the guy needs to stimulate my mind...first...2nd attitude..kay dli baya daun ka kabantay sa iyang batasan... bonus nalang na ug nay itsura...

----------


## RainDrizzle07

kay bacg diha ra sad kutob ang girl... gwapa, sexy,smart and have a very nice sense of humor... pero lain ug batasan...or probably naa xay problema sa iyang kaugalingon na ug makabantay ang lalake...mo layo daun...

and of course ka ng mo make ug move nga dli moseryoso is because..pag start palang daan...dli na jud cla seryoso... ni try lang ug mabitik ba ang girl... 

honestly miss.. most males ig panguyab pa lang dli tanan seryos... ni try ra na ug masugot ba cla or dli...or  ug magparamdam man gani... naay uban dli na mopadaun...kutob ra paramdam...

nano man intawn imong mga post..puro man superficial attributes...sure naa paman jud mo tan aw anah aron panahona...pero dli raman gd na ang sukdanan...ug mosulod ug relationship gud...

----------


## simoncpu

@sushilover Here's the explanation:


 There's no shortage of guys.  Assuming that the girl is indeed very attractive, what happens is that ordinary guys are intimated.If an "ordinary" guy somehow gains the courage to make a move, the girl will immediately reject him.  Gwapa man daw kuno sila, so dili sila ganahan ug bati ug nawng, bisan buotan ug tarong ang guy. If the girl doesn't reject the guy, the girl will take advantage of him and keep him in the friends zone. Free movies! Free food! Free hatod/sundo! But the girl will sleep with other guys, not him. Therefore, attractive girls are attracted to good-looking guys that are not intimated by the girl. These guys are the types that play around.  Why? Because if they are good-looking and if girls are attracted to them, why would they stick to one?

Here lies your problem.

*Solution: humanap ka ng panget at ibigin mo ng tunay.* Hahahahaha...  :cheesy:

----------


## RainDrizzle07

> @sushilover Here's the explanation:
> 
> 
>  There's no shortage of guys.  Assuming that the girl is indeed very attractive, what happens is that ordinary guys are intimated.If an "ordinary" guy somehow gains the courage to make a move, the girl will immediately reject him.  Gwapa man daw kuno sila, so dili sila ganahan ug bati ug nawng, bisan buotan ug tarong ang guy. If the girl doesn't reject the guy, the girl will take advantage of him and keep him in the friends zone. Free movies! Free food! Free hatod/sundo! But the girl will sleep with other guys, not him. Therefore, attractive girls are attracted to good-looking guys that are not intimated by the girl. These guys are the types that play around.  Why? Because if they are good-looking and if girls are attracted to them, why would they stick to one?
> 
> Here lies your problem.
> 
> *Solution: humanap ka ng panget at ibigin mo ng tunay.* Hahahahaha...


Totally agree to this ^_^ 

Read her other thread... There the topic was "the girl is fallin for someone who is not good looking"

----------


## babypaupau

> @sushilover Here's the explanation:
> 
> 
>  There's no shortage of guys.  Assuming that the girl is indeed very attractive, what happens is that ordinary guys are intimated.If an "ordinary" guy somehow gains the courage to make a move, the girl will immediately reject him.  Gwapa man daw kuno sila, so dili sila ganahan ug bati ug nawng, bisan buotan ug tarong ang guy. If the girl doesn't reject the guy, the girl will take advantage of him and keep him in the friends zone. Free movies! Free food! Free hatod/sundo! But the girl will sleep with other guys, not him. Therefore, attractive girls are attracted to good-looking guys that are not intimated by the girl. These guys are the types that play around.  Why? Because if they are good-looking and if girls are attracted to them, why would they stick to one?
> 
> Here lies your problem.
> 
> *Solution: humanap ka ng panget at ibigin mo ng tunay.* Hahahahaha...


dili man tanan gwapa ing ana oi... i think its not fair to generalize it like this

anyway...i think the only reason for that is wala lng jud sila kakita ug laki nga para nila. beauty, brains and bod doesn't really have anything to do with that. naa may uban gwapa nga naay mga tarong nga partners...nay mga batig nawng nga naay tarong na partners, naay mga mediocre ra ug beauty pero naaytarong nga partners. naay partners na mismatched pero happy, naay partners na perfect tan awn pero di happy... depende ra jud na

----------


## simoncpu

Ah... so this is what @RainDrizzle07 is talking about.... Ni-activate na sad ako third eye.... hehehe....

----------


## emow

@ TS: i really understand your situation. I might be correct if i say you are a teenager. Anyways, i don't think imu na problemahon as this point in your life. Wala man kaha nanguyab ang lalaki nimu? if wala, swerte nimu, you don't have to confront that problem of yours in his face. pero kung nanguyab gani, better tell him what you had just typed. You may be shallow but certainly not pathetic. Its a start towards being mature. If i was in your place, i will savor the friendship. Eventually, kakita ra kag lain.

----------


## jodoyz

*"Solution: humanap ka ng panget at ibigin mo ng tunay?"

i dont think so. maybe wala palang jud miabot ang time para makakita cla ug partner.
we dont have to rush things. kay the more we rush, we'd end up with either regret, broken heart, or broken friendship.*

----------


## jodoyz

haha. wat a funny thread. medyo laen man paminawun uy. hehe lol

----------


## aikzzy

dili nako magcount ug monthsary. kevs najud na ang monthsary nako ron. haha. anniv hinuon =)

----------


## aikzzy

ipa apil xa sa Operation Smile. Hehehe =) madala pa na ug pilo ang bungi siguro. hehe =)

----------


## cutiecules

> kamao na diskarte ui,,,, walay maka uyon,,,, ( maypag tionan nalang ug enun-unan ang girls) basin musugot


cguro dunay mga qualities nga gipangeta ang iyang ge deskartehan nga babae ^_^ you know some girls wants high standard boys @_@ hihihi

----------


## digitalsuperman

pagpakamatay nalang bro.. mas dali pa..wala paka blema.. jk

----------


## louiese

bahalag maunsa pa ng nawnga. dli na na mo matter. y mka usab sa love. love gni, love jd

----------


## cutiecules

> bahalag maunsa pa ng nawnga. dli na na mo matter. y mka usab sa love. love gni, love jd


maojud accept for who he/she is

----------


## trazcer

sa mga namroblema ani, pagbasa mo ug sales books para makabalo mo mobaligya.  :Smiley:

----------


## mlhl@7

Hala kadugay naba ani.. basin ang TS ani daghan nang napa buntisan..

----------


## slidingdoors

bro ayaw au sobra ka shy type ug sobra ka buotan...mura ka anag boy version sa maria clara......jam2x pd bah.....and ayaw kaau nang hilomon,,,,,kay basin mag date mu then hilom au mo dli ka mu storya....,.mu tingog ra ka kun mangayo kag toothpick sa waiter or mangayo ka sa bayronon....dapat tabian ka bro para malingaw ang babae nimo... dapat nindot kag PR sa babae bro...... and ayaw au sobra ka anghel....... kun naay opportunity bira dayn..hehehehe......btw bro serioso ayaw jd sobra ka hilum ... jam2x lang...and kana kinolokoy gd kay ganahan babae ana.......naay sense of humor ba........ :Cheesy:

----------


## slidingdoors

aw...mag pa bungi pd para tabla na mi..hehehehehehe... :Cheesy:

----------


## katzubong

> cguro dunay mga qualities nga gipangeta ang iyang ge deskartehan nga babae ^_^ you know some girls wants high standard boys @_@ hihihi


mao jud na blema aning mga badjhe,,, kai sige pangita ug kualipikasyon nato mga laki daun dali ra malipat ug lain,, waman juy pirpik,,, dipindi ra unsaon pag-gamt sa oras sa tao ,,,

----------


## katzubong

> bro ayaw au sobra ka shy type ug sobra ka buotan...mura ka anag boy version sa maria clara......jam2x pd bah.....and ayaw kaau nang hilomon,,,,,kay basin mag date mu then hilom au mo dli ka mu storya....,.mu tingog ra ka kun mangayo kag toothpick sa waiter or mangayo ka sa bayronon....dapat tabian ka bro para malingaw ang babae nimo... dapat nindot kag PR sa babae bro...... and ayaw au sobra ka anghel....... kun naay opportunity bira dayn..hehehehe......btw bro serioso ayaw jd sobra ka hilum ... jam2x lang...and kana kinolokoy gd kay ganahan babae ana.......naay sense of humor ba........


husto!!! heheh bira daun, joke,,,     jam2x jud bai,, and pangesiha jud na imu date,, pagawasa jud nang ngepon sa imo date

----------


## cutiecules

> mao jud na blema aning mga badjhe,,, kai sige pangita ug kualipikasyon nato mga laki daun dali ra malipat ug lain,, waman juy pirpik,,, dipindi ra unsaon pag-gamt sa oras sa tao ,,,


depende rana if gi unsa niya pagdala ang usa ka relasyon

----------


## freesoulyra

if mao na mahitabo pasagdan si mister ngano gud mamugos ta sa atong kaugalingon sa tawo na wnay gusto

----------


## aozora

> There's no shortage of guys.  Assuming that the girl is indeed very attractive, what happens is that ordinary guys are intimated.If an "ordinary" guy somehow gains the courage to make a move, the girl will immediately reject him.  Gwapa man daw kuno sila, so dili sila ganahan ug bati ug nawng, bisan buotan ug tarong ang guy. If the girl doesn't reject the guy, the girl will take advantage of him and keep him in the friends zone. Free movies! Free food! Free hatod/sundo! But the girl will sleep with other guys, not him. Therefore, attractive girls are attracted to good-looking guys that are not intimated by the girl. These guys are the types that play around.  Why? Because if they are good-looking and if girls are attracted to them, why would they stick to one?


i agree but there's a saying "there's a light at the end of the tunnel"

Point 1:
- So guys, kita gani mo ug attractive girl, be confident and smile!

Point 2:
- There are girls(gwapa or dli) who will reject you and there are girls who will not.
increase your odds of finding an attractive and good woman by asking her immediately!
are you in love with me? hahaha... btaw joke rana.
first you should know her name and get her number.

Point 3:
- that's the saddest part of reality
so guys, let's help each other fight attractive bad girls. :P world peace!

Point 4:
- yup! i think, the same goes to "ordinary guys" that are not intimated (just confident).

Point 5: 
- maybe ang point kay, difficult jud i-handle and i-keep ang attractive human beings.

don't you know that "a beautiful woman is the most dangerous creature on planet Earth"?

hahaha...

----------


## tamse

girl, ang uban guy kay ma intimidated man gud cla.. mauwaw sad.... ako gani usahay, purya saway lang mas arangan sad ko ug nawong sa bae, ngano nka uyab xa ako wala..  :Cheesy:  hehehe.... ang sa maigo lang ni cupido..  :Cheesy: 


and super agree ko ni  simoncpu..

pero kamo sad mga laki.. kung gnahan gani mo sa babae, nga ma panindigan ninyo inyong gbati, ayaw kauwaw.. kay wa ta kblo basin ganahan sad diay ko.. este ang bae ninyo.. dbah? just take chances...  :Cheesy:

----------


## aozora

*sushilover*,

what you are feeling is not love. nsayop lang cguro ka pag interpret sa imong feelings.
i think what you really feeling is *care*.

if i were you, i will not continue. it's better to find someone you are attracted to.

*RainDrizzle07* pointed out some good points. 
but what is good for *RainDrizzle07* is not good for *sushilover*.  :Wink:

----------


## tamse

na in love man gani si jason kang melai ... kita pa kaha..  :Cheesy:  ok ra na wui

----------


## aozora

> pero kamo sad mga laki.. kung gnahan gani mo sa babae, nga ma panindigan ninyo inyong gbati, ayaw kauwaw.. kay wa ta kblo basin ganahan sad diay ko.. este ang bae ninyo.. dbah? just take chances...


hahaha... good girl man kaha ka? wla nay problema.

btaw, roll your dice many times to increase the chance. ana rana.

----------


## bluedes

> Ah... so this is what @RainDrizzle07 is talking about.... Ni-activate na sad ako third eye.... hehehe....


unsa na third eye ba simon?
asa naman ka gibutang ni lord karon?  :Thumbs Up: 



@sushilover

iparetuki na lng na imong boylet diha..  :funny:

----------


## RainDrizzle07

> unsa na third eye ba simon?
> asa naman ka gibutang ni lord karon? 
> 
> 
> 
> @sushilover
> 
> iparetuki na lng na imong boylet diha..


bwahahahah... ahaka!! pero I think naa jud point c aozora... probably sushilover just think na she is in love... ^_^

----------


## bluedes

> bwahahahah... ahaka!! pero I think naa jud point c aozora... probably sushilover just think na she is in love... ^_^


okay ra na if one thinks na she is in love.. at least naghuna2x pa..  :Thumbs Up: 
ang kapait dha kay kung feelings ra ang gi-consider.. daghan bola2x anang feelings gud, maski ikaw ma-ilad sa imo own feelings..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



@sushilover

kung tan-aw nimo love jud nimo ang person, in the lover's eyes, the beloved grows beautiful everyday..

unya naa pakapin quote:
*"Lovers don't finally meet somewhere. They're in each other all along. Rumi*
 

 char..  :Wink:

----------


## esotericlove

korek! pag love nimo jud ang person dili na mo matter ang look.. basin na mis interpret lang pod nimo imo feeling sis.. basin wla ka na fall in nya..sometimes ma confuse pod ta sa ato feelings. Kung dka nahan nya sis ayaw nalang jud lisod ayo kana paasahon ta, dili lalim na masakitan. Agree ko na better e savor nalang nimo inyo friendship, lisod ayo ngita ug tinood na friend baya..Atleast naa saya for you..yaw jud dulae ang feelings sa ubang tao sis kay perti jud kasakit kasulay nko na akong feelings gidulaan ra sa ako friend and it realy ouchhhh..

----------


## calcifer

nangyari din sa akin ito...
nag cheat ang GF ko...

anyway, para sa aking importante kasi ang Trust sa aming mga lalaki. What makes you cheat on him pala? Kung binigay ng lalaki ang lahat2x niya at effort niya, may karapatan siya magalit talaga sayo. as what they said, you have to earn the trust of your BF again. kung mahal mo talaga siya patunayan mo na di mo na yun uulitin.

----------


## tikud

I'm 40 and here's my take on your concern Sushilover.

You are missing him because he is already part of your routine, you even addressed him as your bestfriend. 
TTD:  try not to talk, chat, txt or keep in touch with him for 15 days straight.  If you can do that, then he's out of your normal cycle and you can move forward.


Lud-an ka niya because you have not really have crossed the inter-personal level of relationship.
mag sugod gyud ta sa personal level and everything in this menu is all "MINE" unsa imo Gusto, tanan ako.
e.g.  ganahan ko buotan, gusto nako guapo, taas, macho .... tanan imo gusto and all what is ideal for you.
But once you have crossed into the inter-personal bracket, you will learn to accept what he is.

and wait till you both will go to the social level wherein the likes and dislikes of your friends, families, officemates, parents will sip in.

Long way to go dear.... and you can check if you really like, love, care for the guy .... KISS HIM, if you will heaven his looks wont matter, if you feell luod ... you know what to do.  :Smiley:

----------


## esotericlove

thats right..if you still love him you prove to him.. kung tan aw nimo di na jud ma fix better let go..I know lisod pag trust balik peru mao sad siguro gidawat ka nya balik kay love pod jud na nya.. Kung maantos pa and kaya jud nmo ma prove na na love jud nimo sya..Peru kng tan aw nimo dna worth it, better let go nalang..

----------


## esotericlove

> I'm 40 and here's my take on your concern Sushilover.
> 
> You are missing him because he is already part of your routine, you even addressed him as your bestfriend. 
> TTD: try not to talk, chat, txt or keep in touch with him for 15 days straight. If you can do that, then he's out of your normal cycle and you can move forward.
> 
> 
> Lud-an ka niya because you have not really have crossed the inter-personal level of relationship.
> mag sugod gyud ta sa personal level and everything in this menu is all "MINE" unsa imo Gusto, tanan ako.
> e.g. ganahan ko buotan, gusto nako guapo, taas, macho .... tanan imo gusto and all what is ideal for you.
> ...


 
agree ko jud nimo kapatid..

----------


## treize

ngita diay kag gwapo? hehehe... kanang pwede masuroy og buntag?

ang pangutana does the guy feel the same way as you? or basin ang laki giluod sad sa imong panagway basin wa sad manguyab nimo. hehehe tsk! tsk! tsk!

murag ikaw ray naghatag og problema's imong kaugalingon..

----------


## esotericlove

> ngita diay kag gwapo? hehehe... kanang pwede masuroy og buntag?
> 
> ang pangutana does the guy feel the same way as you? or basin ang laki giluod sad sa imong panagway basin wa sad manguyab nimo. hehehe tsk! tsk! tsk!
> 
> murag ikaw ray naghatag og problema's imong kaugalingon..


 
hahahhha  kaw jud bro,,, bitaw sad noH?

----------


## treize

intimidating tingali kay ang babaye or pilian sad kaayo maong maglisod og pangitag tarong nga laki.

naa may daghan tarong diha, some girls are too occupied or too dumb to see that.

----------


## RainDrizzle07

> I'm 40 and here's my take on your concern Sushilover.
> 
> You are missing him because he is already part of your routine, you even addressed him as your bestfriend. 
> TTD: try not to talk, chat, txt or keep in touch with him for 15 days straight. If you can do that, then he's out of your normal cycle and you can move forward.
> 
> 
> Lud-an ka niya because you have not really have crossed the inter-personal level of relationship.
> mag sugod gyud ta sa personal level and everything in this menu is all "MINE" unsa imo Gusto, tanan ako.
> e.g.  ganahan ko buotan, gusto nako guapo, taas, macho .... tanan imo gusto and all what is ideal for you.
> ...



Agree jud ko aneh....  :Thumbs Up: 





> ngita diay kag gwapo? hehehe... kanang pwede masuroy og buntag?
> 
> ang pangutana does the guy feel the same way as you? or basin ang laki giluod sad sa imong panagway basin wa sad manguyab nimo. hehehe tsk! tsk! tsk!
> 
> murag ikaw ray naghatag og problema's imong kaugalingon..



bwhahahah....ataka!!! pero nag wonder ko...nsa diay depekto sa nawng sa lalaki na lud an man jud ka TS? ^_^

----------


## WEI?

Wow?! kanindot sad tawn ana ui...hahaha!!!
Ok ra mana basta maayu lang pagkasabot..hahaha!!

*-WEI?*

----------


## pointman

chix siguro kaayo na nga maid o maayo mo dala mao nahitabo nga nag annul. hehehe. maid lage tirada. Hikutar kaayo si Mister oh...

----------


## tamse

> hahaha... good girl man kaha ka? wla nay problema.
> 
> btaw, roll your dice many times to increase the chance. ana rana.


hahaha... dpende... kung maldita ako xa..mag minaldta ko.. kung but-an xa, magbnut-an sad ko.. kung sweet xa..aw..mas sweet ko!  :Cheesy:  btaw sis.. good girl ko wui... pwd ako nlng mo roll?  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> grabeha sad anang mga sitwasyon nga masulod sa imong utok vanix09! samot mag ka liki atong ulo ana..


 :2funny:  haha.. wala lang gud.. lingaw2 lang gud ni ato.. what if diay 3 out of 10 istoryans naa sa ingon ani nga situation? at least maka kuha silag mga advice sa fellow istoryans.. dba? hehe..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> if mao na mahitabo pasagdan si mister ngano gud mamugos ta sa atong kaugalingon sa tawo na wnay gusto


i agree sis!  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> aw...mag pa bungi pd para tabla na mi..hehehehehehe...


char.. ka sweet sad nimo bro oi.. hehe.. xD

----------


## vanix09

> hatag gihapon pra  hatagan pud ka.. hehehe


give and take diay? hehe..

----------


## vanix09

> probably the wife is too occupied with her work, or sa pagbantay sa bata or sa negosyo na nawad an na xa ug time sa iyang hubby and when she gets home she is too tired to have s8x. 
> 
> The reason why c husband nakalingi ni inday helper.


yeah2.. esp. kung chix kaayo si inday helper.. hehe

----------


## Nikki80

basin mas bigot sad ang maid nyahaha..nya ang ismi mura nag fishball...

----------


## teeedert

ang maid kay paeho man og nawng og lawas ni marian ivera...o ni angel locsi n

----------


## pointman

hell yeah! Nindot anah!

----------


## jodoyz

in.ani ang love story sa father sa akong bestfriend. 
na ni let go ang ia father sa iyang mom to be with sa ila helper.
ang mom nua nila wa ka accept, kay syempre...unsa man tawn nakit.an sa iyang husband atong helper uy..
pero bisan laen, gi accept nalang sa ako bestfriend iang father. its still his father bya pud, and ang helper, taw bya pud na cla...
we can't judge them..

----------


## sushilover

> pero I feel you are way tooo occupied to what would people say...if magka uyab mo..
> 
> too bad... as you have said..nakakita na unta ka ug someone...pero LUD AN LANG JUD KAS IYANG PANAGWAY...
> 
> You are not WORTHY FOR HIS ATTENTION/LOVE... better find someone who you can be physically attracted with... kay bacg ma jeopardize inyong FRIENDSHIP unya because of what you FEEL...nya dli man ka kabarog sa imong gibati... tungod sa iyang panagway...ayaw nalang intawn pasakiti imong friend... 
> 
> bati na gani ug nawng ingon ana on pa jud nmo... 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i guess u can say im too occupied to wat ppl wud say samot na sa akong family coz tanan uyab sa akong mga sisters kay taas and gwapo..and my mom is too vain and particular to looks..i know im not worthy sa iyang love..sa iya pa gani efforts grabe na ayu sumtyms ma guilty man ko... wa man ko nagpa asa nya.. actually malingaw jud ko sa iyang company and f m wid him i feel happy unlike sa uban nko migo o suitors na lahi ra jud ang feeling..




> @ TS: i really understand your situation. I might be correct if i say you are a teenager. Anyways, i don't think imu na problemahon as this point in your life. Wala man kaha nanguyab ang lalaki nimu? if wala, swerte nimu, you don't have to confront that problem of yours in his face. pero kung nanguyab gani, better tell him what you had just typed. You may be shallow but certainly not pathetic. Its a start towards being mature. If i was in your place, i will savor the friendship. Eventually, kakita ra kag lain.


nanguyab man xa nko pero not in a seryoso jud na courting jud ba..more like pina amigo nya ug style ba coz he knows lud.an kog laki na sweet kaau and dat i have intimacy issues.. jokingly mu ingon man na xa sa iyang feelings and magpa dungog sad xa ba pero ako lang e dala sad ug binuang kay lud.an man ko f seryosohon gud.. pila na ka months it has always been like dat till naabot najud na nagka close na jud mi.. i told him man na wa jud mi padulngan na ang makita rajud nko para namu duha kay friends rajud and mag cge man xa ingon na maabot ra jud na ang tym na mka sud ra daw xa sa akong heart (which turns out he was ryt!) 




> korek! pag love nimo jud ang person dili na mo matter ang look.. basin na mis interpret lang pod nimo imo feeling sis.. basin wla ka na fall in nya..sometimes ma confuse pod ta sa ato feelings. Kung dka nahan nya sis ayaw nalang jud lisod ayo kana paasahon ta, dili lalim na masakitan. Agree ko na better e savor nalang nimo inyo friendship, lisod ayo ngita ug tinood na friend baya..Atleast naa saya for you..yaw jud dulae ang feelings sa ubang tao sis kay perti jud kasakit kasulay nko na akong feelings gidulaan ra sa ako friend and it realy ouchhhh..


i really am confuse sa akong na feel nya.. i know i dont like him physically but i cant stop texting him or just hanging out wid him. wa man nko xa gipaasa coz i told him naman na friends rajud mi but mao na ang nka paet ron kay naglibog nko nganu lately mag cge nko pangita nya and magselos napud ko..




> ngita diay kag gwapo? hehehe... kanang pwede masuroy og buntag?
> 
> ang pangutana does the guy feel the same way as you? or basin ang laki giluod sad sa imong panagway basin wa sad manguyab nimo. hehehe tsk! tsk! tsk!
> 
> murag ikaw ray naghatag og problema's imong kaugalingon..


yes d guy likes me. period. tanan tao na nka ingon ana ako ra ang buta a2 sa una coz d jud ko nahan mka kibaw na ganahn d.i xa nko.. pero later on nagka close nami (as n everyday najud mi kuyog) maklaru naman kay grabe ayu xag efforts para lang malipay ko.

----------


## vanix09

> in.ani ang love story sa father sa akong bestfriend. 
> na ni let go ang ia father sa iyang mom to be with sa ila helper.
> ang mom nua nila wa ka accept, kay syempre...unsa man tawn nakit.an sa iyang husband atong helper uy..
> pero bisan laen, gi accept nalang sa ako bestfriend iang father. its still his father bya pud, and ang helper, taw bya pud na cla...
> we can't judge them..


sa bagay.. pero di baya na lalim ing.ana nga situation..

----------


## vanix09

> ang maid kay paeho man og nawng og lawas ni marian ivera...o ni angel locsi n


hahaha.. mao jud.. xD

----------


## sushilover

> Agree jud ko aneh.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwhahahah....ataka!!! pero nag wonder ko...nsa diay depekto sa nawng sa lalaki na lud an man jud ka TS? ^_^


hahaha uummm ambot lang rain.. d lang jud nko xa type..hehe  :Cheesy:  kitang tanan naa bya jud tay mga type dba?? even ikaw man sad gani... and m xur naa man sad jud na tym na if nay nanguyab nmu laki nya d jud nmu xa typ mag duha2 man sad jud kag sugot dba??

----------


## sushilover

> @sushilover Here's the explanation:
> 
> 
>  There's no shortage of guys.  Assuming that the girl is indeed very attractive, what happens is that ordinary guys are intimated.If an "ordinary" guy somehow gains the courage to make a move, the girl will immediately reject him.  Gwapa man daw kuno sila, so dili sila ganahan ug bati ug nawng, bisan buotan ug tarong ang guy. If the girl doesn't reject the guy, the girl will take advantage of him and keep him in the friends zone. Free movies! Free food! Free hatod/sundo! But the girl will sleep with other guys, not him. Therefore, attractive girls are attracted to good-looking guys that are not intimated by the girl. These guys are the types that play around.  Why? Because if they are good-looking and if girls are attracted to them, why would they stick to one?
> 
> Here lies your problem.
> 
> *Solution: humanap ka ng panget at ibigin mo ng tunay.* Hahahahaha...


ouch! igo ko ani dah!hahaha nuon daghan man sad jud nka ingon na intimidating ko tan.awn mao ma taha daw mu duol ang mga laki nko even f nahan cla mu ila2...hhaayyy pero f maka ila lang jud cla sa tao deep insyd m jud like dem raman sad..wa may daghan arte.. 

d man sad na sala namu f intimidating mi tan.awn physically.. so unsa man d.i dapat buhaton para d intimidating tan.awn?? magpa yagit??hahaha

----------


## miramax

> y naa man uban girls na dey have the whole package na unta pero maglisod man cla makakita ug laki na mu tarung nila? i mean kung whole package kay gwapa, sexy, smart, nyc sense of humor... daghan man maibog nila pero ara rapud kutob...kutob ra cla maibog and dey wont make a move..ang mu make sad ug move kay d sad mu seryoso nila...y mana??


I've been asking the same question to myself over & over again.

The only thing differs...is the serious part.

90% of my relationships are mutually serious & fill with intimacy.

But I don't know why i can't keep them & they also can't keep me, whilst all my ex-es remains to be my friends. And most of them asks for reconciliation.

Sometimes...I can't help not to think , basig naa sa ako ang problema.

----------


## Arshen

try looking something nga mo bloom like iya character basin adto nimo xa ma love

----------


## Arshen

wala pako kasulay ani

----------


## Arshen

ill accept her

----------


## simoncpu

> so unsa man d.i dapat buhaton para d intimidating tan.awn?? magpa yagit??hahaha


You don't need to change anything.  This is who you are; if guys are intimidated, then so be it.

You have learned, whether consciously or unconsciously, to  put up a barrier in order to filter out the barrage of guys who hit on you.  Society has shaped you this way.

"Hi miss beautiful!"

"Pwede magpailaila?"

"Am I dead, Angel? 'coz this must be heaven!"

Do these lines sound familiar?

There is no shortage of guys.  There is, however, a shortage of guys that are the real deal.  You are looking for Mr. Right who can see the real you-- someone who judges you not by physical looks, but by the strength of your character.  You desire for someone who appreciates the beauty of your soul instead of the size of your boobs.

Right now, you are stuck with Mr. Right Now.  Mr. Right Now is always there, to party with you until dawn and do wild things that you'd rather not talk about the morning after.  He's not Mr. Right, but he's good enough right now.

----------


## balot_sweet

if face ry na bungi ok ra I would still accept him, but if apil ang batasan na bungi aws tiwas jud tsk tsk....peace ^^

----------


## maddox_pitt

> wat f ma in love ka sa imung bestfriend?? f sa personality nyc jud ayu kay magka sinabot jud mo.. pwede na ta para perfect relationship...but d prob is ur not physically attracted to him.. unsaon mana nmu?? and lately, magselos nka, mag cge nka pangita nya and everyday mangita najud ka way na magkita o magtx mo... just like dat, ur falling for him... pero mao rajud ang naka babag...iya physical aspect.. i tryd man accepting him thru dat aspect pero bsan unsaon lud.an man jud ko...and sayang lang jud ba coz iv found d ryt guy na unta hu makes me happy pero ang problema lang jud ang physical.. i know u can say im a shallow person but im trying not to b..believe me.. if u wer n my place, wat wud u do?




well maybe you're not really in love with him...maybe he's the "bestfriend" type lang...kanang the one you want to share moments with kay magkasinabot mo pero the one who can never come near the "boyfriend" level.. kay if you really are into him, if you're getting jelouse already and missing him more often, without even trying you'll be able to accept him whatever he may look like... basin sad nahadlok rka kung unsay masulti sa taw kung maging kamo pero  di nimo masuroy sa colon...

can i ask what's wrong with him physically :Huh: ? kaw sad, basin tungod lang sa dagway you'll lose him and realize you should've given it a try..

----------


## IBILAIDIE

> probably you are not a shallow person.. and that you are trying...sa imong hunahuna...
> 
> pero I feel you are way tooo occupied to what would people say...if magka uyab mo..
> 
> too bad... as you have said..nakakita na unta ka ug someone...pero LUD AN LANG JUD KAS IYANG PANAGWAY...
> 
> You are not WORTHY FOR HIS ATTENTION/LOVE... better find someone who you can be physically attracted with... kay bacg ma jeopardize inyong FRIENDSHIP unya because of what you FEEL...nya dli man ka kabarog sa imong gibati... tungod sa iyang panagway...ayaw nalang intawn pasakiti imong friend... 
> 
> bati na gani ug nawng ingon ana on pa jud nmo... 
> ...


hehehe.. bilib jud ko nimo rain.. sakto jud imo tubag ani.. sobra paka sa love doctor.. heheheh...

and let me guess, wla ka bf sa karon no? lisod kaau i stimulate imo mind..

----------


## IBILAIDIE

let me ask u TS... u think na he is also feeling something for u? if wla i think wla kay problema...

----------


## Danzfreak

> Totally agree to this ^_^ 
> 
> Read her other thread... There the topic was &quot;the girl is fallin for someone who is not good looking&quot;


i second the motion.:..but not totally all beautiful girls bati nag batasan..!.. majority lang guro ing anah..!

----------


## UrbaNo

mag pahibaw nalng ko daan oi nga mao ni akong kahimtang paila jud ko nga wa koy kwarta sa sugod pang kaila.

----------


## baby_jenie

once trust is broken sis you cannot win it back. mura na siyag paso na kung mabuak bisan unsaon nimo papilit balik naa ghapon mga lamat. u dont want to be in this relationship for the rest of your life dba? in the first place, if you really love your bf you would have never cheated him whatever your reason/s are..

----------


## bluedes

> yeah i guess u can say im too occupied to wat ppl wud say samot na sa akong family coz tanan uyab sa akong mga sisters kay taas and gwapo..and my mom is too vain and particular to looks..i know im not worthy sa iyang love..sa iya pa gani efforts grabe na ayu sumtyms ma guilty man ko... wa man ko nagpa asa nya.. actually malingaw jud ko sa iyang company and f m wid him i feel happy unlike sa uban nko migo o suitors na lahi ra jud ang feeling..
> 
> 
> 
> nanguyab man xa nko pero not in a seryoso jud na courting jud ba..more like pina amigo nya ug style ba coz he knows lud.an kog laki na sweet kaau and dat i have intimacy issues.. jokingly mu ingon man na xa sa iyang feelings and magpa dungog sad xa ba pero ako lang e dala sad ug binuang kay lud.an man ko f seryosohon gud.. pila na ka months it has always been like dat till naabot najud na nagka close na jud mi.. i told him man na wa jud mi padulngan na ang makita rajud nko para namu duha kay friends rajud and mag cge man xa ingon na maabot ra jud na ang tym na mka sud ra daw xa sa akong heart (which turns out he was ryt!) 
> 
> 
> 
> i really am confuse sa akong na feel nya.. i know i dont like him physically but i cant stop texting him or just hanging out wid him. wa man nko xa gipaasa coz i told him naman na friends rajud mi but mao na ang nka paet ron kay naglibog nko nganu lately mag cge nko pangita nya and magselos napud ko..
> ...


tua ra.. naghuna2x jud lage..  :funny: 

my two cents on this, dear TS..

yaw pugsa imong kaugalingon.. i'm not saying na nagtake advantage imong amigo sa emotional bonding sa friendship, pero sometimes, malibog na ka kung unsa jud imong gusto kung matarug na imong gibati.. it sure loooks like na-attached na ka sa iyang routine, because na-used to naman ka sa iyang binuhatan.  

i'd like to think that love considers all aspects and corners if possible, trabaho gud na sa ginoo ang love.. hehe

so try to consider all aspects.. be practical, lisod ni ang idealistic na love, daghang sakit sa dughan muabot sa kinabuhi.. and its you who can best assess what other aspects to consider, one of them is acceptance from your mother.. (di bya jud na muchange ang parents, unless love jud nila ilang child, pero even so, chances of parents changing their character are very minimal)

like kato gi-suggest sa usa ka post, try abstaining yourself from your boylet for a month or so (kanang zero communication jud, ala serendipity-style), kung mao japon imong choice na nakagusto ka nya, aww love na jud tingale na..

mahibaw-an pud na nimo kung love ba jud ka sa imong boylet based on his reaction.. time is the only true test of love..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## treize

> yes d guy likes me. period. tanan tao na nka ingon ana ako ra ang buta a2 sa una coz d jud ko nahan mka kibaw na ganahn d.i xa nko.. pero later on nagka close nami (as n everyday najud mi kuyog) maklaru naman kay grabe ayu xag efforts para lang malipay ko.


aw ngita gyud diay ka og gwapo kanang pwede nimo masuroy og hayag. di na siya gugma day. sakit na siya. sakit sa utok.

----------


## bUrbY_dUll

love is felt inside not outside...in my case...i have my standards but no matter how i set it ur special someone  will always be an exception...

----------


## dKyOrt22

pwede i-post ang pic sa imung naibgan TS?

----------


## bUrbY_dUll

time heals all wounds....im the living proof of this statement....

----------


## iragurl

is this what we call "DEVELOP"? lol

----------


## maddox_pitt

> aw ngita gyud diay ka og gwapo kanang pwede nimo masuroy og hayag. di na siya gugma day. sakit na siya. sakit sa utok.


bwahahaha buanga ani na tubag ui...
pero mao jud sakto.. 
@ ts: asa manka? gwapo na masuroy sa hayag o laki na ganahan jud nimO? beauty fades man.... pero ikaw sad..basin d nka kakita ug ing-ana ang effect sa imuha... i've known of  many pretty ladies who are with someone na di kaayo gwapo... kanang usahay makaingon ka, ngano mana siya ui?she can do better... pero, in the end, ang ilahang giapas dili man ang nawng ui, ang ila mang gibati... if you're a looker yourself then maybe your looks is enough for both of you... pero if that's not good enough for you, then you find a handsome man na you'll feel physically compatible with just to satisfy kung unsa may gipangita nimo... pero you cant be assured that a handsome man can make you feel the way your "friend" does..

----------


## combustication?

mao ning motxt jud ta nila ug TCA!... haha

----------


## bluedes

> bwahahaha buanga ani na tubag ui...
> pero mao jud sakto.. 
> @ ts: asa manka? gwapo na masuroy sa hayag o laki na ganahan jud nimO? beauty fades man.... pero ikaw sad..basin d nka kakita ug ing-ana ang effect sa imuha... i've known of  many pretty ladies who are with someone na di kaayo gwapo... kanang usahay makaingon ka, ngano mana siya ui?she can do better... pero, in the end, ang ilahang giapas dili man ang nawng ui, ang ila mang gibati... if you're a looker yourself then maybe your looks is enough for both of you... pero if that's not good enough for you, then you find a handsome man na you'll feel physically compatible with just to satisfy kung unsa may gipangita nimo... pero you cant be assured that a handsome man can make you feel the way your "friend" does..


funny ani oi..

di pud lalim oi na inig mata nimo kada buntag, nag-atubang ka ug maot na nawong..  :funny: 
yaw pugsa imo kaugalingon sis kung di jud masikmura ang itsura..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vanix09

^: example raman.. hehe.. xD

----------


## vanix09

@urbano: haha.. mao2!  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> if face ry na bungi ok ra I would still accept him, but if apil ang batasan na bungi aws tiwas jud tsk tsk....peace ^^


weeeee.. char kaau.. hehe..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Qyztina

> ngita diay kag gwapo? hehehe... kanang pwede masuroy og buntag?
> 
> ang pangutana does the guy feel the same way as you? or basin ang laki giluod sad sa imong panagway basin wa sad manguyab nimo. hehehe tsk! tsk! tsk!
> 
> murag ikaw ray naghatag og problema's imong kaugalingon..


Korek jud ka treize... basin taga-istorya ra sad ng lakiha tpoz mabasahan ni niya imu thread.. tubagon nlang nya kag 'THE FEELING IS MUTUAL!' KY GILUOD SAD XA SA IMUNG NAWNG... nya, day, sa imung pgjudge sa iyang dagway to think bestfriend mo, GWAPA SAD JUD KAAU KA SA TANAN? wwaahhhaa... i just do hope so ky panamas-tamas mn gud ning imu sa imung so called bstfriend...

----------


## a_girl

> wat f ma in love ka sa imung bestfriend?? f sa personality nyc jud ayu kay magka sinabot jud mo.. pwede na ta para perfect relationship...but d prob is ur not physically attracted to him.. unsaon mana nmu?? and lately, magselos nka, mag cge nka pangita nya and everyday mangita najud ka way na magkita o magtx mo... just like dat, ur falling for him... pero mao rajud ang naka babag...iya physical aspect.. i tryd man accepting him thru dat aspect pero bsan unsaon lud.an man jud ko...and sayang lang jud ba coz iv found d ryt guy na unta hu makes me happy pero ang problema lang jud ang physical.. i know u can say im a shallow person but im trying not to b..believe me.. if u wer n my place, wat wud u do?


 
hala..unsaun ayaw nlg na pug-sa oe..bcn mka kta ka ug lain  guy daun mg mahay ka naka uyab nka ug mananap hehe(joke)...ag pait pajud ana..kaw ray sum-suman sa imog fwenshp...mybe na ganahn lag ka tugud sa inyug bond mao gle na attract k nya..kug di ka mo mind sa iyag pag ka bati...ayaw pug-sa kay kaw ag mg antos...
lyk sa ako frnd as in mananap man jud ya bf but love man gud nya so di mi kabo-ot unsa ya decision karun looy au ko amega g dumped lg kay lage calcenter  na ag lake nya mka palit na ug pag porma sa ya self ug ka hambog..da pwerte jud namu yaw2 sa ako amega gnu adto jud xa ato..but lahi2 jud bya ta ug prefernc hehe...cge lg girl..thnk twice kay bcn mag mahay nya ka...if makaya ra cge go-on girl....goodluck! :Cheesy:

----------


## karwren

Love is patient, love is kind. 
It does not envy, it does not boast, 
it is not proud. 
It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, 
it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. 
Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. 
It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.

*To those who have ears, let them hear.
To those who have eyes, let them read.*

The above is what true love is.

----------


## camzywinsy

What you have right now is friendship. Perhaps the peak of what being friends are.. you saw in him qualities that you like that's why you became friends.. close friends.

But aside from his bad looks, have you seen the other "bad things" about him? and those other "bad things", have you accepted them? 

You have a big problem if you like/love him for his good qualities and never even once did you see any bad qualities of him..

Mas mutuo pa ko na love na kung bati siya ug nawng ang then you feel something special for him kaysa love nimo siya because he's good/fun to be with :Huh:  Everybody loves to be with someone they can get along.. kinsa gud mangita ug uyab na murag mortal enemy dba?

So think hard and remember to use your head first before your heart.

----------


## jopakal

> ang maid kay paeho man og nawng og lawas ni marian ivera...o ni angel locsi n


ang maid sa akong ig-agaw kay murag c angel locsin.... sipra kaau  :Cheesy:

----------


## halcyon_blade

all i can say, let go... most men are weak to women when in terms of asking pardon and forgiveness, but they are also weak in accepting the truth. 

yes, he may still love you, but it's not that easy for a man to accept betrayal. "ego", "pride", "honor", whatever we men call it, that's the thing that kept him recalling the scar you gave to him. 

So, Let go, and tell him that you really love him and you really are sorry, but if he is still angry and is still hurt, tell him to heal first. And once everything is healed, tell him you will be there at door waiting for him.

----------


## jblim1980

let go na lang jud kay lisod kau na if ang trust sa usa ka tawo ma broken...yes moingun ta nga ok i frgve uu lets strt a new relationship bt s action lisod kau na buhaton...unya mg cge lang na balik2 esp if mkahinumdum napod ang guy...

----------


## jodoyz

> sa bagay.. pero di baya na lalim ing.ana nga situation..


dili btaw gyud lalim. hehe

----------


## Blackjellybean27

better than makibuwag mo because of a prostitute. hehehe. 
mas maau, k d na need ang asawa. naa na tig -luto, tig-laba, tig-clean sa house, etc etc.
who needs a wife when you have a maid. LOL!  :Cheesy:

----------


## bugzbunny

probably the maid has more time with the husband.. and thus having love makes it more accessible than of the wife... kaluoy sa wife ani oi...

----------


## heisenberg69

simple ra na...ako in-ana ko before..i commited a big mistake...dili nimo ma blame imong bf kay kung mas sakit sa imoha nga E mudmud sa imong face mas sakit pa sa iyaha nga everytime he remember wat u did... there is no such thing as "forgive and forget" it is only "forgive and forgive" 

the best thing you do is be with it...bahala na og mag cge siya balik-balik sa mga nahitabo...time will come maka move on ra siya...

----------


## bluedes

> wala pako kasulay ani


ganahan ka mu-try?  :Azn:

----------


## iMallalone29

grr...suyaa nako ninyo uie.. labaw na sa mga uban lalaki... dali ra man au maka move on... 


Why can't i?

----------


## balot_sweet

> weeeee.. char kaau.. hehe..




aws ana gyud nah hehe  :Tongue: ...

----------


## Arshen

give her what she needs

----------


## urysei

what do you think of a man or guy who is a year committed and in a steady relationship who still some how rekindles with EX Girlfriends, who joins online dating and everything.....
fact is he never shares this stuff to the female partner? is this "SABOTABOL or NOT?"

----------


## bbnescia

awwww angay aning klasi nga lakiha kay better e junk nalang kesa ikaw maoy maunhan ug junk ana niya...wa jd ni ayo lakiha bsan unsaon.

----------


## CaseyR.

^mao jd sis.  hehehe.

----------


## urysei

love gihapon. dili na gani xa ka gwapuhan karon pero love nako, in short mag kina unsa pa love lang gyud japon.

----------


## urysei

bisag love jud nimo kaayo siya?

----------


## WEI?

...hmmm.. i agree with bbnescia
Naa siyay punto.

*-WEI?*

----------


## urysei

you have to live with it since you were at fault. just make him feel that it will never happen again and that you love him truly and dearly and sincerely.... i was in his shoes somehow and still going on.... that is why it will really ruin the day and most specially the feeling of being cheated is not ok. it hurts when memories flash back.....

----------


## aardvark2

personally i dont care sa looks... is still the same person that u loved

----------


## RainDrizzle07

meaning dli pa jud na xa sure sa iyang present partner... ^_^ 
or wla pa na xa nag tagbaw sa iyang pagka ulitaw (probably sa biga pud nya, pardon my words) 

Mao pa na masulod sa ako utok karon... @_@

----------


## aardvark2

if in a rel.. y still date and do stuffs like those... i dont agree

----------


## vanix09

^^: btaw2.. ana jud...  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

^: depende pud kung unsa nga need.. hehe.. xD

----------


## vanix09

> better than makibuwag mo because of a prostitute. hehehe. 
> mas maau, k d na need ang asawa. naa na tig -luto, tig-laba, tig-clean sa house, etc etc.
> who needs a wife when you have a maid. LOL!


hahaha! mao jud!  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> probably the maid has more time with the husband.. and thus having love makes it more accessible than of the wife... kaluoy sa wife ani oi...


luoy mo lang.. hehe.. xD

----------


## vanix09

not sabot-able.. dont tolerate it..  :Cheesy:

----------


## treize

not sabotable gyud...

----------


## treize

kanang mga gwapo raba inday kay dangerous kaayo parehas nako very dangerous... hehehe...

----------


## groundwork

not yet commited pa jud. latagaw pag panghuna2. wla pud cyay sure sa iyang partner or maybe two timer cya.

----------


## treize

> grr...suyaa nako ninyo uie.. labaw na sa mga uban lalaki... dali ra man au maka move on... 
> 
> 
> Why can't i?


coz guilt is hunting you... hehehe..

----------


## absimon

wat shud i do??

----------


## jodoyz

not sabotabol.
it shows man na he is not contended.
myt as well storyaan daan, and if dili jud madala... bulag nalang uy...

----------


## esotericlove

yeah, peru i agree jud na ang lake dugay ayo mka forgive.. maayo lang kung sila makasala hehehhe..peru sa case nimo sis, for me lisod jud kay ako di gani cheating ako sala di jud mupasaylo ang u know.. kung kaya pa nimo sis go on peru pag di jud na kaya better let go nalang kaysa sige mo kuyog sige ka sya ask love ba nimo kay syems d pod baya na dali nya ma erase and lisod bya pag trust ug balik..kung ako sa case mo let go na lang kung dili nka happy and kung di na jud healthy ang relationship..

----------


## esotericlove

> yeah i guess u can say im too occupied to wat ppl wud say samot na sa akong family coz tanan uyab sa akong mga sisters kay taas and gwapo..and my mom is too vain and particular to looks..i know im not worthy sa iyang love..sa iya pa gani efforts grabe na ayu sumtyms ma guilty man ko... wa man ko nagpa asa nya.. actually malingaw jud ko sa iyang company and f m wid him i feel happy unlike sa uban nko migo o suitors na lahi ra jud ang feeling..
> 
> 
> 
> nanguyab man xa nko pero not in a seryoso jud na courting jud ba..more like pina amigo nya ug style ba coz he knows lud.an kog laki na sweet kaau and dat i have intimacy issues.. jokingly mu ingon man na xa sa iyang feelings and magpa dungog sad xa ba pero ako lang e dala sad ug binuang kay lud.an man ko f seryosohon gud.. pila na ka months it has always been like dat till naabot najud na nagka close na jud mi.. i told him man na wa jud mi padulngan na ang makita rajud nko para namu duha kay friends rajud and mag cge man xa ingon na maabot ra jud na ang tym na mka sud ra daw xa sa akong heart (which turns out he was ryt!) 
> 
> 
> 
> i really am confuse sa akong na feel nya.. i know i dont like him physically but i cant stop texting him or just hanging out wid him. wa man nko xa gipaasa coz i told him naman na friends rajud mi but mao na ang nka paet ron kay naglibog nko nganu lately mag cge nko pangita nya and magselos napud ko..
> ...


 

kuyawan naman ta ana sis, mag adto kaha ka place na ikaw ra and mag think ka ug tarong. ingon sad bya sila sis na kung ma borrow daw nato ang imong heart ma ka kita daw ka unsa ka guapo imo friend. basin bya denial lang ka na bati sya peru dpod jud sya ana ka bati.. basin baya ok sya.. hehehhe

----------


## Black kangaroo

murag ka uyab na tingali ang TS. dugay na kaau ni na thread

----------


## redhot777

it depends on the status of ur relationship. btw do you trust the person?

----------


## tamse

dear TS  :Cheesy: 

naa sad guro, pero gahulat lang nmo... kay murag torpe ka sa tanang torpe..  :Cheesy: 

anyway, hygiene, smart (optional), funny, sweet, gentleman.. as a super plus.. bahalag batig nawong man guro basta naa ani murag taktak jud ako kasing2x.. labaw nang dako kau ug respeto sa babae.. and be yourself dude.. natural lang yan..lelx...

----------


## esotericlove

yeah, thanks bro and sis.. thats what i am doing now ma busy and focus on other things than the feelings..

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

_of course it's a NO-NO... no way that it's sabotable for me... in the first place, if he meant our 1 yr relationship, then why rekindle the past with his ex 

this kind of guy only goes to show that he is unworthy....
_

----------


## Black kangaroo

> ako sad nabantayan noh kasagaran sa mga girls if RICH ka... uv got the advantage kay maipagmalaki manka nila sa ilang mga friends.. magpakatotoo lang tayo.. tnuod sad bitaw.. f la ka money? heck, ayaw nalang expect nga sugton ka labi na gwapa kau ang girl unya social and artehon pa jd.. 
> sa tnuoray lang, ang uban girls mao raman sad ang g-apas ba and labi na f mu abroad ang guy? dna dayun buwagan sa girl bsag long distance pa and bsag dna sila ganahan sa guy.. im sori f im too frank im just telling the truth.. this is based from what iv observed lang..


sakto sab ka bro

----------


## karwren

> help me how to mend my broken heart



I'll pray for you. I suggest you pray for it to heal. Be honest with it. Tell Jesus how you feel and then, surrender your future to Him. Trust His perfect plan, and accept what He gives you.  :Wave:

----------


## esotericlove

salamat sis..makahilak man pod ko nimo oi

----------


## aozora

you can't just ask what you should do! coz the obvious answer would be continue to breath baby!  :Smiley: 

btaw klaroha imong istorya para klaro pud na tubag imong madawat!
maybe you're just joking. long distance pero 1 hour travel lang like ni *miss tapya*. :P

----------


## vanix09

adjust rajud ka ana bro..  :Cheesy:

----------


## karwren

> y man naa mga guys na maski break na sila sa girl and naa na sila new love,new girlfriend but still moflirt pa ghapon sa ila ex-gf.wats worst s gusto pa jud nga nay mahitabo nila.having *** wid no strings attached..wats d rison? 4 fun? biga biga lang? i cudnt understand y naay mga ingani na mga taw.. y not do it wid ur present gf? ngano imo ex man imo gusto?



....This is a truth too : Men can be double standard. The good news is, if you're the ex to that kind of guy, you can choose not to take part on it!  :Thumbs Up:  Yehey!

----------


## vanix09

> maayo nuon na para di na ka badlongon sa imong uyab kamo na duha mag jam..... wahehehehe...


haha.. mag jam lage.. saonz..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> ang maid sa akong ig-agaw kay murag c angel locsin.... sipra kaau


ayay.. payts diay kaau? hehe.. xD

----------


## vanix09

> cheesy... hehehhe. Bitaw sakto jud ka. 
> sa guy na maka xp aning sitwasyona... Just be yourself and be romantic.


btaw2.. that's all u nid i guess?  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

> love gihapon. dili na gani xa ka gwapuhan karon pero love nako, in short mag kina unsa pa love lang gyud japon.


weeee.. that's true love..  :Cheesy:

----------


## dexterdal

tiramid capsule

----------


## dexterdal

> ang maid sa akong ig-agaw kay murag c angel locsin.... sipra kaau


ako mura pud ko c piolo. hahahahaha

----------


## 7DMM

> Here's another *example* situation:
> 
> What if inyong BF/Husband nakig break/annul ninyo because na in-love jud syag maayo sa MAID/Helper/Katabang ninyo? Nga ni abot sa point nga ang maid na nuon ninyo iyang ganahan makauban for the rest of his life. Hehe. What would you do then? 
> 
> Share your thoughts, opinions, ideas etc.


reminds me of a story

maid: sir, kinsay mas lami? ako o si ma'am?
amo: mas lami gyud ka!
maid: ingon lagi atong driver na mas lami kuno si ma'am kay sa nako....


butangi!

----------


## treize

palit og pain killer didto para mawagtang na...

----------


## nuRb

yes adjust... just don't expect anything from him/her... open-minded lang mong 2. goodluck

----------


## fritzd

it never works. haha! bitaw, based on personal experience ug experience sa akong mga miga...   1 out of 10 couples ra ang musucceed...  pero its really possible, depended pud sa inyong mga personal lifestyles...   dako gyud kau ug influence ang imong lifestyle. hehehe

----------


## --chubbylita--

hhmm...based sa experience noh..d cya mo work..hehe...well, depende ra man sad jud na ninyong duha..

----------


## zedric927

based on experience lisod ni but it works kung gus2 jud ninyo duha. depende ra jud na ninyo. dapat naa jud ang trust.

----------


## grlnxtdor16

mingaw ra guro sa good times...hahaha or basig g biga ra

----------


## babychique

uhm, mostly jd dli mu work..bt its case to case basis..ahaha
btw, y diay? uyb namu nya larga xa? or naa na xa gawas daan b4 mu ngkauyb.??
its the trust that matter pd  :Smiley: 
gudluck..hihih

----------


## wewie_12

what shud u do? semple...continue lang gud..mao ra man kaha na u g.ask..there's nothing with that...

----------


## groundwork

long distance, ayaw nalang pagdahum. it will not work everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. grrrrrr. hehehe. hanap pas dyes panas. Ayaw salig, ayaw pud paglaum. mao jud na cya. suwayan na nako. ang 5 years nabyaan lang ug 1 month, nahanaw man hnuon. hadlok naman gani ko manguyab kay akong work abroad. paet. hehehe 

Depende jud na sa tawo.

----------


## vanix09

> reminds me of a story
> 
> maid: sir, kinsay mas lami? ako o si ma'am?
> amo: mas lami gyud ka!
> maid: ingon lagi atong driver na mas lami kuno si ma'am kay sa nako....
> 
> 
> butangi!


hahaha! nice joke!  :Cheesy:

----------


## esotericlove

di madala pain killer bro.. whahahahaha

----------


## psyche_08

_Love is  forum clean-up. New threads are popping like mushrooms and later filled with off topics.  Topics with the same thoughts and/or contents are merged in a single thread. 

Post any love problems/complaints in this thread. 

Thank you.

_

----------


## esotericlove

I have a friend na exaclty same sa imo situation, peru ako friend lalake na side. As in sige jud sya cry kay na hurt man. And samot kay work sila same place. Nagbalik sila peru mao na sige sya mabalik ang sala sa girl and maglagot ang girl peru as in love nya ang girl and di sya ka stand without the girl kay love jud nya, peru lisod sya how to trust again. Kana naa ra pod na nimo pag prove jud sis..for me kung happy pa mo even ana ang situation padayon lang peru kung la na happiness better let go nalang jud..

----------


## sadgirl

Guys, help me, im so depressed, i don't know if its my fault why he change or he just pretended to like me and all he wanted was to hurt me.  Sakit kaau. I don't how how to face life anymore. I wanna die because he left me.... huhuhu... this is so hard for me. i expected a lot from him.

To him: i love you so much, pls come back to me. :Sad:

----------


## karwren

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...



 What do you think is God telling you? Keep praying lang bay and let Him know sa imu prayers that you wanna know what His palns are for you and ipaklaro niya sa imuha. He honors sincere prayers.

----------


## sadgirl

Guys, this is the story:

We worked at the same company. Nya, when I first saw him, dli nako sya feel. The cgi sya pacute nako, todo paramdam jud. Then naa ko friend, since dli man kaau ko talkative, sila primi istoryahay. Pirmi ko nya tagdon. Lahi ra jud iya treatment nako. Nya, watching me at a distance bah. Gikilig sad ko, nya na inlove intawn ko niya.  Every now and then, magchange sya ug way para magpapansin. Dli man sad kaau ko mopansin niya. Mura bitaw sya mag-emote, as if broken hearted sya. Adto sya sumbong sa ako friend.

My questions are: drama ra kaha to niya, para naay syay reason para makatalk cla sa ako friend, meaning ang ako jud friend iya ganahan.  iya ra kaha ko gigamit. Pero, bsan wala ko, magkatalk man jud cla, nganu kinahanglan pa man ko niya iapil-apil. close naman ni cla. dugay-dugay baya sad to iya pagcgi paramdam. Or naa ba koy nahimo nga nalain sya. mura man wala oi.

To the boys, mabuhat ninyu nga pa-inlovon ang usa ka girl, nya moadto daun mo sa lain. What for? Basin makasabot rako sa reason, nya mwala na ang kasakit nga akong gibati.

I need your honest and sincere answers.

----------


## karwren

> Guys, this is the story:
> 
> We worked at the same company. Nya, when I first saw him, dli nako sya feel. The cgi sya pacute nako, todo paramdam jud. Then naa ko friend, since dli man kaau ko talkative, sila primi istoryahay. Pirmi ko nya tagdon. Lahi ra jud iya treatment nako. Nya, watching me at a distance bah. Gikilig sad ko, nya na inlove intawn ko niya.  Every now and then, magchange sya ug way para magpapansin. Dli man sad kaau ko mopansin niya. Mura bitaw sya mag-emote, as if broken hearted sya. Adto sya sumbong sa ako friend.
> 
> My questions are: drama ra kaha to niya, para naay syay reason para makatalk cla sa ako friend, meaning ang ako jud friend iya ganahan.  iya ra kaha ko gigamit. Pero, bsan wala ko, magkatalk man jud cla, nganu kinahanglan pa man ko niya iapil-apil. close naman ni cla. dugay-dugay baya sad to iya pagcgi paramdam. Or naa ba koy nahimo nga nalain sya. mura man wala oi.
> 
> To the boys, mabuhat ninyu nga pa-inlovon ang usa ka girl, nya moadto daun mo sa lain. What for? Basin makasabot rako sa reason, nya mwala na ang kasakit nga akong gibati.
> 
> I need your honest and sincere answers.



....You also need to ask yourself, if naa ba gyud siya gi sulti gyud sa imu with the intent of courting you? Basin misunderstanding of signals recieved from both of you and the guy's end?. Lisud man mag assume. If mu assume ta, then dinha mag start ang false hope kay basin dili mao ang assumptions sah?  

I suggest you channel yourself on things that are really facts. Kanang imu other friends or get yourslf busy with things you enjoy doing, rather than wonder for something you might not really find a sure answer to, unless you get the answer from the horse's mouth. Asking us in the forum, will not be that guy's answer, but just another set of mere assumptions, Pwede true, pwede ug dili.. Puros lang siya pwede.  :Smiley:

----------


## sadgirl

> ....You also need to ask yourself, if naa ba gyud siya gi sulti gyud sa imu with the intent of courting you? Basin misunderstanding of signals recieved from both of you and the guy's end?. Lisud man mag assume. If mu assume ta, then dinha mag start ang false hope kay basin dili mao ang assumptions sah?  
> 
> I suggest you channel yourself on things that are really facts. Kanang imu other friends or get yourslf busy with things you enjoy doing, rather than wonder for something you might not really find a sure answer to, unless you get the answer from the horse's mouth. Asking us in the forum, will not be that guy's answer, but just another set of mere assumptions, Pwede true, pwede ug dili.. Puros lang siya pwede.


Hehehe, mau sad. Kinsa man say dli magassume ato iya paramdam oi, dli lang nako mapost dri kay naa nya nakaila namo, litche tong lakiha...

Cgi2x, ill act nlang as if wala ko dutli sa iya paramdam, kay wala koy assurance.

----------


## aozora

hey, im not a girl (_not yet a woman_  ), this is just my opinion.
i have a friend that is using the same tactics. kanang ganing magpaluoy2, emote2, pabroken2 hearted just to get someone's attention - ang girl nga iyang gidiskarte-an or to everyone who knows the girl para maka tell sa girl.
how come this guy is doing that way?
i just think the guy is naive. he has a lot to learn how feelings of a woman are wired.  :Smiley:  maybe ikaw ang una niya nga prospect.

naa pud diay girl ma in love ug ingon ana noh? gikilig pud ka, how cute. hahahaha...
are you really that in love sa guy? or na luoy lang ka?

my answer to your "To the boys" question: yup that is possible, everything is possible. just think it that way para safe. :P

if you really really like the guy, help him!
tell him directly to get your contact and tell him to date you if that's what he wants. 
start from there and don't give-in sa iyang begging.

----------


## luke0917

basin na TOA (transfer of affection) na nuon ang guy kay wla man nimo pansina. grab the opportunity unta ka adto sis kay nka feel na gud ka ug love nya, hehe.

----------


## cool_guy

> basin na TOA (transfer of affection) na nuon ang guy kay wla man nimo pansina. grab the opportunity unta ka adto sis kay nka feel na gud ka ug love nya, hehe.


tumpak! murag sakto ka bro, sort of bridge is the owner imo friend ang bridge pra sa imoha since cla cge talk na balhin adto sa imo friend ang feeling sa guy para nimo.

----------


## psyche_08

_Love is forum clean-up. New threads are popping like mushrooms and later filled with off topics. Topics with the same thoughts and/or contents are merged in a single thread. New topics created will be locked on sight and deleted after.  

Post any LOVE PROBLEMS here. No need to create new topics and will be overrun by OTs sooner or later.

Read before posting:  iSTORYA.NET Forum Rules
Thank you.

_

----------


## P4case

guys clear up my mind... 

we're been together for 5 years as bf-gf relationship we've been tru a lot and we know each other very well...ive decided that this girl is the one 1 want to marry and i undoubtly love her, i really respect her for this 5 long years we chose do not engaged in s*x. we planned not to do the deed until marriage, everything went well until she had a problem regarding her reproductive organ, she undergoes major operation which requires to pull off her ovaries..both ovaries my problem now is that she does not produce any more hormones.. that affects her sexual desire, abi nko okey ra pro as time goes by i think affected pud ko..even sa kiss wla na cya sa mood im frustrated already i know la nya ni gtuyo and wla pud cya sala sa among situation, dghan na kaau ko mga wat ifs, damned i hate this life...

i know naa medication ani but the risk is too high

----------


## sadgirl

> hey, im not a girl (_not yet a woman_  ), this is just my opinion.
> i have a friend that is using the same tactics. kanang ganing magpaluoy2, emote2, pabroken2 hearted just to get someone's attention - ang girl nga iyang gidiskarte-an or to everyone who knows the girl para maka tell sa girl.
> how come this guy is doing that way?
> i just think the guy is naive. he has a lot to learn how feelings of a woman are wired.  maybe ikaw ang una niya nga prospect.
> 
> naa pud diay girl ma in love ug ingon ana noh? gikilig pud ka, how cute. hahahaha...
> are you really that in love sa guy? or na luoy lang ka?
> 
> my answer to your "To the boys" question: yup that is possible, everything is possible. just think it that way para safe. :P
> ...



I don't need a person pareha nya batasan... Everything is clear now, he just used me.
hehehe, okay naman ko ron, though naa pa lang gamay bitterness.

----------


## tikud

> guys clear up my mind... 
> 
> we're been together for 5 years as bf-gf relationship we've been tru a lot and we know each other very well...ive decided that this girl is the one 1 want to marry and i undoubtly love her, i really respect her for this 5 long years we chose do not engaged in s*x. we planned not to do the deed until marriage, everything went well until she had a problem regarding her reproductive organ, she undergoes major operation which requires to pull off her ovaries..both ovaries my problem now is that she does not produce any more hormones.. that affects her sexual desire, abi nko okey ra pro as time goes by i think affected pud ko..even sa kiss wla na cya sa mood im frustrated already i know la nya ni gtuyo and wla pud cya sala sa among situation, dghan na kaau ko mga wat ifs, damned i hate this life...
> 
> i know naa medication ani but the risk is too high


Bro the resulting infertility, the risks and side effects entailed by premature menopause, as well as the possible psychological and social repercussions can't be handled by your GF alone.  This is the time she needs you most.

----------


## blackfedora

@sadgirl: tsk3x.. nagpakita unta ka ug interest sa guy katong nagpapansin pa nimo... den if manguyab.. aw! mao nana nga time para pagukdon na nimo.. hehe.. nawa! nibalhin na hinuon sa lain.. one advise sad, don't ever fall in love to a guy who has not declared his undying love for you... ^_^

----------


## sadgirl

> @sadgirl: tsk3x.. nagpakita unta ka ug interest sa guy katong nagpapansin pa nimo... den if manguyab.. aw! mao nana nga time para pagukdon na nimo.. hehe.. nawa! nibalhin na hinuon sa lain.. one advise sad, don't ever fall in love to a guy who has not declared his undying love for you... ^_^


bitaw2x, pero im the type nga kun dli nhan ang laki nako, aw dli sad ko mamugus noh... keber. hehehe

nainsulto ra ko, mao to nahurt ko.

gi-tripan ra jud ko, pero maau nlang wala kaau ka dut sa dughan...

----------


## camzywinsy

@P4case

hala sa? I was sad hearing your story because you've waited for something na di na nuon ninyo makuha now . If hibaw-an pa, maypa nag-baby mo at an earlier time. Pero karon, you have to understand na your gf feels so down and nag situational low self esteem. Remember? the essence of a woman is to become a mother and a wife. But you cannot be just a wife without raising your husband's children which your gf cannot do anymore kay di naman ka ka anak without the ovaries. She needs you now.. I hope you won't leave her...

----------


## P4case

> Bro the resulting infertility, the risks and side effects entailed by premature menopause, as well as the possible psychological and social repercussions can't be handled by your GF alone.  This is the time she needs you most.



yeah i know, what bothers me is the frustration, ang passion and romance is gone and kasabot man pud ko there is a drastic changes after sa iyang operation... i know i have to accept it but sometimes magpangita pud ko sa akong needs.. i totally understand her but what about mine? i might sound selfish pro d nko ma discredit and akong needs.. what if in a long run maka sala na noon ko




> @P4case
> 
> hala sa? I was sad hearing your story because you've waited for something na di na nuon ninyo makuha now . If hibaw-an pa, maypa nag-baby mo at an earlier time. Pero karon, you have to understand na your gf feels so down and nag situational low self esteem. Remember? the essence of a woman is to become a mother and a wife. But you cannot be just a wife without raising your husband's children which your gf cannot do anymore kay di naman ka ka anak without the ovaries. She needs you now.. I hope you won't leave her...


i've accepted her as what she is... i know b4 la pa mi ngkauyab na d na cya ka.anak and its not an issue to us.. ang ako lang nawagtangan na cya ug sexual desire because d nman cya ka produce ug hormones.. naa alternative mo take cya ug pills but ang risk is cancer pud which is lisod pud.. im not after sa s*x ang ako lang is wla nay passion and romance... mura nalang tawn mi ug igsoon maski kiss man lang as an expression sa among luv maglisod na cya kay la cya sa mood.. ang2x man pud mamugos ko f la cya na feel na.. frustrated lang gyud ko ron

----------


## mykus

I never tot na magkacross ug balik among landas wid this girl ..after i broke up with my xgf(A)( 4yrs yrs amo relationship) then jus before christmas tru links sa akong bag-o nga na fren kay fren pud d.i niya ( its a small world den)....so dinhe nagstart among communication and panagsuod ug balik..xgf(B) ne nko cya before sa akong 4yrs nga xgf(A)..amo relationship sauna kay kana galing mga puppylov pa..cguro let me call it murag immature..kaila kaau cya sa akong xgf(A) kay nagkafrens man sila..der was a tym man gale nga iya kung gidaot sa akong xgf(A),i mean murag gipalagot niya akong xgf(A) regarding sa among kaage sauna but nagwonder ko nganung iya manto gibuhat( ingon cya..wla cya kahibaw ato nga tym nganu iya sad  daw toh gibuhat den nangayo cya ug sori)..well,to make the story short..we been dating since after christmas until now..but naa cya unfinished biznes kay wla silay closure sa iyang bf hangtud karon..iya sulti nko dli na cya ganahan ato kay daghan kaau mga negative comments about dat guy..der was one tym n her life nga she's been asking daw kang Bro nga tagaan cya ug Guy nga contented cya sa iyang life..but all of a sudden ako man hinoon ang niabot sa iyang life( ingon cya ne-fit kuno ko tanan sa iyang gipangau)..for me den,wla sad ko nag-expect nga cya ang muabot sa akong lyf...kay wla naman ko nag-expect sa iyaha..labe na sa iyang gibuhat sa akoa before..nasakitan sad ko nga kalit lang cya nawala..pero karon nagka-uyab jud me ug balik..and now akong mga confusing things is..does she really loves me(destiny) kay dli naman jud cya gusto sa iya bf or tingalig gipanakit butas lang ko niya :Huh:

----------


## heisenberg69

She loves YOU...consider it as a BLESSING...

----------


## maitoots

murag lisud man pd ni itubag.. be a spy for the time being, only you can say kng panakip butas lang ka or what.. but give her the benefit of doubt pd kay what if d ay tnuod pd nga in the end kamo ra d ay ghapon duha  :Smiley:  but i think it's just too early to say nga kamo na jud, after all mao pa gni inyo pagkita balik. get to know her better.. again.. dont rush things lang.. enjoy lang sa the moment nga nagkakita and nagka cross blik ang inyong nga paths..

----------


## mykus

> She loves YOU...consider it as a BLESSING...


thanks bro for that positive input..

----------


## mykus

> murag lisud man pd ni itubag.. be a spy for the time being, only you can say kng panakip butas lang ka or what.. but give her the benefit of doubt pd kay what if d ay tnuod pd nga in the end kamo ra d ay ghapon duha  but i think it's just too early to say nga kamo na jud, after all mao pa gni inyo pagkita balik. get to know her better.. again.. dont rush things lang.. enjoy lang sa the moment nga nagkakita and nagka cross blik ang inyong nga paths..


yah..sad to say..nagpugong mansad ko but wla jud mapugnge nga maabot sa ingon ana ang among topic..we shared each others feeelings nga ni-lead nga magkakami..so,now karon nagbother na noon ko..i was a bit too rushed mansad gud..gusto man sad unta nko nga padugayan..nadala lang sad ko sa emotions niya..well thx sis..

----------


## treize

hahaha... ka klaro ana! gamita ang dugo sa iro brod!

----------


## ricardo042386

oi.klaroha na ninyo brod...hehe..morag lisod na e handle da.anyway,e check n ang girl para sure nga love ka niya..hehe..og e test para u know tinod anay siya nimo.ryt?

----------


## jforzado85

maybe ur meant for each other... give it a try b4 ka conclude na panakip butas lng ka

----------


## mykus

> oi.klaroha na ninyo brod...hehe..morag lisod na e handle da.anyway,e check n ang girl para sure nga love ka niya..hehe..og e test para u know tinod anay siya nimo.ryt?


amm..on the process pa lage ko brod..

----------


## mykus

> maybe ur meant for each other... give it a try b4 ka conclude na panakip butas lng ka


thanks for the advice sis il take it positively nlang guro para dli ko makathink ug lain noh..jus enjoy sa happy moments lang sa//pero sayang mangud ang tym nga e-spend nasad nko..

----------


## mykus

> hahaha... ka klaro ana! gamita ang dugo sa iro brod!


hahaha..unsay klaro bro?be specific...lets just not a to take advantage lang sa karon..total time will come..kapoy nasad anang sakit sa iro brod..dali raman na nimo makamit..pila ray pangatik..pero dli nimo maatikan ang gugma bro..

----------


## TEDA

test her. and dont quit asking her about her bf.
kai buot huna2on, committed pa xa sa lain  :Smiley:

----------


## mykus

> test her. and dont quit asking her about her bf.
> kai buot huna2on, committed pa xa sa lain


ammm...cge il take ur advice sis..amm..naay koy things nga nahunahunaan..da more mangud ko magcge ug hisgot sa iyaha ana..tingalg da more nya niya mahinumduman..cguro im just enjoy moments nga magkuyog me...

----------


## TEDA

i've been through this before. pro his not my boyf pa that time. wala jd q nask ug na unxa na xla sa iyang uyab and, just like what you're doin right now... ako rpd genjoy among moments together... and behind those laughter and kulitan namo... xge pa d.i xlag kita sa iyang girlf. sooooo mau na xa. ahehehe. pro yea. sakto pd qa.. basin nia pd mas mkhuna2 xa ato

----------


## mykus

> i've been through this before. pro his not my boyf pa that time. wala jd q nask ug na unxa na xla sa iyang uyab and, just like what you're doin right now... ako rpd genjoy among moments together... and behind those laughter and kulitan namo... xge pa d.i xlag kita sa iyang girlf. sooooo mau na xa. ahehehe. pro yea. sakto pd qa.. basin nia pd mas mkhuna2 xa ato


am..heres the situation..i didnt ask for sumthing nga ipabuhat sa iyaha but she offered na mag-ilis nalng cya ug lain na sim..its sems convincing naman sad in my part..i ddnt demand her kung unsa iya buhaton gipasagdan ra nko cya pro willing man daw cya..she even likes to meet my friends and bothways she wants me to meet her friends too...hahayst buhay talaga..hihihi..pero to be honest confused gihapon kow..huhuhu

----------


## TEDA

hala oie! preha jud ta sauna aie. haahaha
anyways, asa d.i tong uyab nia nga dli na xa ganahan?
kahibaw iyang mga friends sa inyung situation? 
hope you dont mind  :Smiley:

----------


## mykus

> hala oie! preha jud ta sauna aie. haahaha
> anyways, asa d.i tong uyab nia nga dli na xa ganahan?
> kahibaw iyang mga friends sa inyung situation? 
> hope you dont mind


hehehe..nyc to kno sis..amm..she told me nga kapila na niya attempt ug buwag dli man daw musugot so wla cya lain gibuhat...kung dli pasagdaan nalang da more sila kuno magtok da more man noon mocomplicate..yep..they knew it..na frens mansad nko sila..we go hangouts together..and it seems positive reaction mandaw ang pagtan-aw sa iyang mga frens tru sa akoa..ingon cya..

----------


## TEDA

oh well... just enjoy sa inyung moments together! aheeheh. basta happy mong duha... ok nana! hahaha. mhibaw.an rna mdugay kung asa jud na siya pdung. nimo ba or sa other guy  :Smiley:

----------


## mykus

> oh well... just enjoy sa inyung moments together! aheeheh. basta happy mong duha... ok nana! hahaha. mhibaw.an rna mdugay kung asa jud na siya pdung. nimo ba or sa other guy


hehehe//.murag ana jud sis..dugayan psad d.i ato mahibaw-an noh..hihihi..and important is happy lang dba...thanks anewez..it help me a lot..

----------


## Maikeru

First off I'd start with, destiny is shaped by our own hands. So wala nang giingon nga kung siya, siya jud. Truth is, it is up to both of you (choices/decisions) if you guys will end up together. 

Now sa situation, naa pud ka naFeel for her? If you have feelings for her and your willing to cross the river of uncertainty with her then go. Relationships are actually test-runs. Diri man ta makibaw kung magkaSinabot ba jud mo. MakaAdjust ba ka nya, and vice versa. So go for it. Kaysa basolan nimo for doing nothing in the end. 

But if ala ka nafeel, ayaw lang pud ky makapasakit ra nya ka og tao.

----------


## mykus

> First off I'd start with, destiny is shaped by our own hands. So wala nang giingon nga kung siya, siya jud. Truth is, it is up to both of you (choices/decisions) if you guys will end up together. 
> 
> Now sa situation, naa pud ka naFeel for her? If you have feelings for her and your willing to cross the river of uncertainty with her then go. Relationships are actually test-runs. Diri man ta makibaw kung magkaSinabot ba jud mo. MakaAdjust ba ka nya, and vice versa. So go for it. Kaysa basolan nimo for doing nothing in the end. 
> 
> But if ala ka nafeel, ayaw lang pud ky makapasakit ra nya ka og tao.


agree ko sa emo bro about destiny....
amm..yeah naturally na koy feelings sa iyaha but bother lang ko..cge il try nalang jud ug asa ko kutob ane..thanks

----------


## mykus

salamat sa tanan nga nitampo..

----------


## deejjerjov

..hehehe..ana kuya ai..for me lang... ur not just a panakip butas niya...knowing na nagtell sha nimu na wa nay claro cla sa iya bf... tapos i think your lovedovie version way back ung bata pamo didnt end up that day also... if i know nagkainlovay jud mu ato pa...tapos just a guess basin mau to sha nawala kalit kai na know niya na naa kai love lain..then nasakitan sha...he set you free for your own happiness leaving her self in a silence of losing you...hehehehe..tapos now bumalik ka...its a blessing from above na nagcross again yung landas nyo... i think both of you will work up..just dont pretend...its hard to give lies just to make someone smile...LOVE KA NIYA...



hmmmm...well, just dont make it a joke ap..pwo basin your the one using her as a panakit butas...having a 4-year relationship with your xgf was not a joke...be sure kuya...hehehhe..makagaba raba ming mga wafa...ahahahaha...god speed..

----------


## mykus

> ..hehehe..ana kuya ai..for me lang... ur not just a panakip butas niya...knowing na nagtell sha nimu na wa nay claro cla sa iya bf... tapos i think your lovedovie version way back ung bata pamo didnt end up that day also... if i know nagkainlovay jud mu ato pa...tapos just a guess basin mau to sha nawala kalit kai na know niya na naa kai love lain..then nasakitan sha...he set you free for your own happiness leaving her self in a silence of losing you...hehehehe..tapos now bumalik ka...its a blessing from above na nagcross again yung landas nyo... i think both of you will work up..just dont pretend...its hard to give lies just to make someone smile...LOVE KA NIYA...
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm...well, just dont make it a joke ap..pwo basin your the one using her as a panakit butas...having a 4-year relationship with your xgf was not a joke...be sure kuya...hehehhe..makagaba raba ming mga wafa...ahahahaha...god speed..


thanks sa emong opinion sis...amm..wla man sad hinoon ko nagbinuang nya..dugay nko nakamove-on sa katong 4yrs xgf nko...mao jud..hahayst lisura jud aneng mga wafa sangko sa kinatas-an ang gaba...lolz..ako gwapohon mansad ko..."gwapo-puhon"... :Smiley:

----------


## daiclerr

ani man gud ni..

pag panguyab niya nako, 8 mos nadaw sila buwag. wa ko kabaw sa story. katong nagkakami na, giingnan ko nia na wa sila formal break up... what happened was.. gisagpa xa sa bus. wa sila magtingog until naabot sa destination nila. they stood there for hours, not talking gihapon. til nag part ways nalng sila. the girl called him a week after sa landlyn. wa nia tubaga. ang manghud nia ang nakastorya. giingnan ang manghud na buwag na sila. that's it. wa jud sila nagkastorya. haaaay

karon feeling nako alanganin nuon kog lugar. mura ko nakatamak ug lain tao. i don't want to hurt anybody. and naglisod ko ron, d ko mahimutang. i fear na.. i could lose him anytime. i trust na love ko nia, but im afraid na if magkita sila balik, mabalik iya feelings sa girl. wa naman sila magkita gud kay pareho sila na naa sa manila. dako bya ang manila.. naa pa jud ko diri cebu. faeta.

what should i do?  :Sad:  buwagan sa ba nako? haaaay ang naka insecure pa jud nako kay abot sila ug almost 4 years. whew. nya nalabay lang kalit ug in.ato.. iv known the two of them for years na pud. daghan au mi common friends kami 3.. mga tao d mutuo na nagkauyab mi. naaaaah hasola nako ug gsud.lan oiii

----------


## karwren

....I suggest that you two talk about it and tell him your fears. Is your relationship great at honest communication? If so, then you won't have a problem talking to him when you guys meet again. You should prolly set a time for that bet you two. Dili excuse ang distance esp since its Manila. The you two can start from there. =)

----------


## aozora

late nmn imong wait kay kamo naman. ni yes naka niya with that condition.

but dli ko katoo nga after 8 months wlay ni initiate ug communicate balik. bisag ang laki to have a closure.
and wla nagask ug formal closure ang laki within 8 months?

the thing pud nga giingnan ka sa imong bf nga wlay formal closure sa iyang ex? 
dapat pa bana isulti? tingali naa cya intention na makipagbalik sa ex.
tingali gisulod naka sa sako ana.

puros lang ko tingali ani. hihihi...

----------


## CASSANDRA19

hala mam delikado na kay 4 years di ay sila and we dont know unsa ila gibuwagan man...naa man gud tendency na magbalik kay dghan ayu kog friends na nagbulag sa ex nga 6-7 years na unya way formal closure then ig kita nagbalik di ay to....looy ayu akong mga friends tawn nya maabot silag one year then one day mkabalo nalang sila nga nagbalik pud diai sa ex...akong isa kafriend naa man gud cebu then iya bf naa sa manila...Bsta, lesson learned jud, make sure nga la najud xa feelings for the girl...sakto sila, just be honest nya kung unsa imo nafee kay super mainsecure jud ka ana kay 4years sila and bcn close pud ang ex sa family sa imo bf db?so make sure lang mam na naa moy communication ani nga thing para di mahimong reason ig moabot ang ugma..ehehhehe

----------


## knyhll

daiclerr

It really does not matter if they have been together for four years. What really matters is that if he is willing to go back to her when that time comes?.... You see, our choices will give us clear explanation of what we really want to happen. 

Ask your boyfriend the question if he will go back to the girl or he will end it with her. It's normal that he might think of it first. If he goes to you saying "I am ending it with her" then trust him with that. Do not nag... don't force the topic because men does not like to be told what to do... But still know that you need to know if he loves you... if he does... then you should believe him.. support him to that.. don't ask question that will make him doubt what he believes in... if you say "sure ka?" then be aware that it will create a doubt .. tell him "thank you for choosing me" because it is reinforcing....  :Smiley: 

Always remember, always choose to love yourself first before others...  :Smiley:

----------


## mykus

closure is in did a formal conversation with each other decisions..even do did if they have closure but they do also have their past memories with each other during their relationship.naa gihapon nay tendency na magkabalik silang duha if they like.wla manta mahimo ana sis..cguro its a cycle nalang...come to think uyab nimo sauna nagbalik mo tapos karon ikaw nasay naay fear kay after nagkabuwag mo naa mansad cyay mga exes..katong mga exes niya gikuyawan sad toh nga magkabalik mo kay kahibaw gud sila nga nagka-uyab mo..so wlay kahumanan..ang akong nalang nimo..just enjoy kay naa cya sa emoha..dli mangud nato mapugos ang taw ug dli na cya ganahan...ayaw kaau e-logic ang emong love sa usa ka tawo kay naa tendency makahunahuna kag dautan kay dissatisfied na hinoon ka sa iyaha..if you love the person show him..cguro in return makathink pud cya ana sa emoha...

----------


## maitoots

before ka nisugot nya dapat nag wait unta ka sa closure kay nahan man d ay ka closure nla.. karn kay na insecure na hnuon ka.. why should you be? trust nlang that he loves you enough nga even if magkita pa cla ikaw ghapon iyang pilion.. pero if not, i guess nman pd cguro nga ready pd ka gmay kay you've known them nman pd d ay. before ka nisugot sa guy i think nana jud ka idea nga posible mahitabo imong gkahadlokan.. ready yourself and pray that things will be favorable for you  :Smiley:  hahay.. saun jud ning gugmang g liver oi  :Smiley:

----------


## donnaj_999trading

better to wait for them to have closure coz ikaw luoy if magbalik sila.....

----------


## irasciblefate

ask him directly. naa ra jud sa iya ang tanang tubag nga imong gustong ma dungog. hoooo

----------


## baning

cross the bridge when you get there... i ready lang imo self... but if the guy says he loves you... aayw na bother ug huna huna na wala ka niya gi love... kay wala man sad ka kabalo sa iya real feeling jud.. just trust him... and be ready kung unsa man ang outcome if mag kita sila balik...

----------


## yvonne6

i understand how u feel. mura bitaw ug wala silay closure. but if its been 8 months, i think naka get over na sad siguro ang guy sa iyang ex oi. i dont think it would take that long for the 2 of them not to talk if they still love each other. kita man gani, kung inlove pa kaau ta, dugay naman gani na ang one week dita mag talk? diba? loving means u r trusting the person too. ug magbalik sila, then maybe, u r not really meant for each other...sakit man, move on gyud. ana lang

----------


## mykus

still in "bother mode" mga istoryans.. :Smiley: ...

----------


## daiclerr

senxa karon pa ko ka.log in balik. 

ang blema man gud, napa.subo nako ba.. i mean, sayop na jud na gsudlan ni nako na rel pero wa pa sila buwag tarong. unsa naman ako buhaton? syempre ang lake sige ingon na wa na lagi to ang sauna. pero makita man sa iyang actions. naa pa xa nabilin "residue" from the past. gusto sa ta nako na mag.UNLEARN siya before xa mag learn diri nako. kay kadaghanan sa among mga kalihukan, gaagad sa ilaha. d xa muangkon, pero talagsa, nai mugawas na sakit sa iyang baba. niangkong xa niaging adlaw na frustrated xa sa past. so kalabasan, gigamit ra ko. ako na jud ta xa buwagan but d man xa musugot (of course). mao to nag promise xa na mag.usab xa. na iprove nia na ako na jud. sakto ba, gaan nako xa 3 mos. if d pa xa mausab. buwagan na nako? alkansi pud au ko oi. murag kog rebound girl. 

@aozora. wa ko kbaw if naa bay ntry ug communicate. wa ko kabaw if unsa ang tinuod. basta karon, iya gtxan ang babae, gdelete ilang account na joint sa friendster. daun g.pang private na sa babae ang pictures nilang duha sa iyang own account. kabaw na ang girl na naa nako. kabaw na mga friends sa lalake kay nagbakasyon man xa diri.

----------


## Tirong-say

Ask your BF to re-affirm kung asa gyud siya, you can give him a conditional liberty so that he will have that freedom to make up his mind and chose, tell him the reason why.

----------


## treize

sakto gyud na kang Tirong tumana gyud na.... di na lalim, murag gabitay imong sitwasyon...

----------


## ricardo042386

daghan ta sist..hehe

----------


## Tirong-say

Perhaps you just created the confusion,too conscious, just let it flow, perhaps nagustohan gyud ka niya.

----------


## aozora

trust ur instincts. kung gibuwagan ka ana niya, for the 2nd time buwagan ra gihapon ka ana nya.

----------


## crush_23

if she truly loves you....she will do sumthing pra maclose na iya relationship with his current bf. she has to do sumthing bwt it kay lisod na ma okey nasad sila .. mabyaan na sad nya ka..

----------


## dangelndisguise

ka sakit ra pud oi kng panakip butas ra pud ..

if this would happen to me, dili ko mosugot oi saunz
buwag dirtso wlay istorya2x

----------


## mykus

> daghan ta sist..hehe


 pareha rata bro...lolz

----------


## mykus

> Perhaps you just created the confusion,too conscious, just let it flow, perhaps nagustohan gyud ka niya.


naa sad ka idea..cguro dli sad cguro ingon ana lang nga makigbalik cya nko nga wlay rason..maybe sgimingaw cya sa akong pagka-akoa..


[QUOTE= f she truly loves you....she will do sumthing pra maclose na iya relationship with his current bf. she has to do sumthing bwt it kay lisod na ma okey nasad sila .. mabyaan na sad nya ka..[/QUOTE]

amm..dli mansad gud nko cya mapugos sis..besides im giving her an ample time ug unsa jud yah buhaton..nagtok name ane onetym she even told me na mag-change sim na cya but i insist na ayaw lang sah wla naman sad nikontak ang boy sa iyaha..kay f mag-ilis cya makarison ang guy nganung nag-ilis siya besides dli mansad cya gusto cya ang mauna..kapila na daw niya gi-attempt ug buwagan mao raman japun dli musogot...paabot ra cya mukontak ang guy ug balik para last na jud iyang pagsulti..besides i dunno ug wen pa na..hanging pa kaau..

----------


## bellacullens

Bro, just live up with what you have right now. There are really uncertainties in this life and that is one of it... :Smiley:  atm, enjoy the time you're with her and if time comes that she has to leave u again....then the answer is given...

----------


## jicvindicated

> I never tot na magkacross ug balik among landas wid this girl ..after i broke up with my xgf(A)( 4yrs yrs amo relationship) then jus before christmas tru links sa akong bag-o nga na fren kay fren pud d.i niya ( its a small world den)....so dinhe nagstart among communication and panagsuod ug balik..xgf(B) ne nko cya before sa akong 4yrs nga xgf(A)..amo relationship sauna kay kana galing mga puppylov pa..cguro let me call it murag immature..kaila kaau cya sa akong xgf(A) kay nagkafrens man sila..der was a tym man gale nga iya kung gidaot sa akong xgf(A),i mean murag gipalagot niya akong xgf(A) regarding sa among kaage sauna but nagwonder ko nganung iya manto gibuhat( ingon cya..wla cya kahibaw ato nga tym nganu iya sad  daw toh gibuhat den nangayo cya ug sori)..well,to make the story short..we been dating since after christmas until now..but naa cya unfinished biznes kay wla silay closure sa iyang bf hangtud karon..iya sulti nko dli na cya ganahan ato kay daghan kaau mga negative comments about dat guy..der was one tym n her life nga she's been asking daw kang Bro nga tagaan cya ug Guy nga contented cya sa iyang life..but all of a sudden ako man hinoon ang niabot sa iyang life( ingon cya ne-fit kuno ko tanan sa iyang gipangau)..for me den,wla sad ko nag-expect nga cya ang muabot sa akong lyf...kay wla naman ko nag-expect sa iyaha..labe na sa iyang gibuhat sa akoa before..nasakitan sad ko nga kalit lang cya nawala..pero karon nagka-uyab jud me ug balik..and now akong mga confusing things is..does she really loves me(destiny) kay dli naman jud cya gusto sa iya bf or tingalig gipanakit butas lang ko niya


same thing happened to me bro.. tke tym sah cguro mo & slowly.. i thnk familiarity plays a great role sa nyo relationshp rn mor dan d "love" thng or panakip butas ba..

----------


## mykus

> Bro, just live up with what you have right now. There are really uncertainties in this life and that is one of it... atm, enjoy the time you're with her and if time comes that she has to leave u again....then the answer is given...


thanks sa advised sis...im doing it right now..and im enjoying it.. :Smiley:

----------


## jamzy

murag meant for each other jud mo bro.... keep the love burning lang... dont think negative

----------


## yvonne6

[QUOTE=daiclerr;6398373]senxa karon pa ko ka.log in balik. 

naa ra gyud ni nimo gurl. kung inlove ka sa laki, i think its just fair nga gaan nimo siya ug chance. wala man sad diay gitago sa lalaki nga kamo na. i understand, dili gyud na mawala ang feeling nga rebound raka kay immediate man kaau ang pag start sa imong bag o bf sa inyong relationship. huna hunaa na lang kung ikaw ang ex. sakit pud baya nga in that span of time, naa nay lain. goodluck na lang nimo, unta this is the relationship u deserve. ayaw lang pa blind2, u can feel it kung naa pa gyuy feelings ang laki sa iyang ex, di na nato puede diktahan ang feelings nga get over her that quickly. be strong lang

----------


## shamz0k

Isa rai problema sa LOVE ang PRIDE LOL

----------


## camzywinsy

> karon feeling nako alanganin nuon kog lugar. mura ko nakatamak ug lain tao. i don't want to hurt anybody. and naglisod ko ron, d ko mahimutang. i fear na.. i could lose him anytime. i trust na love ko nia, but im afraid na if magkita sila balik, mabalik iya feelings sa girl. wa naman sila magkita gud kay pareho sila na naa sa manila. dako bya ang manila.. naa pa jud ko diri cebu. faeta.
> 
> what should i do?  buwagan sa ba nako? haaaay ang naka insecure pa jud nako kay abot sila ug almost 4 years. whew. nya nalabay lang kalit ug in.ato.. iv known the two of them for years na pud. daghan au mi common friends kami 3.. mga tao d mutuo na nagkauyab mi. naaaaah hasola nako ug gsud.lan oiii


Kalisod ana hehe and the fact that you're here and both of them are in Manila.. bahala'g dako ang manila pero magsabot na gani na magkita, magkakita jud na.

Kasuway na ko ana imo situation but I am the ex. hehe And sorry to say this but nagbalik jud mi. Iya sad gi-amin nako na wala ra ang other girl for him.. No true feelings at all. Coz the girl already likes my bf eversince.. naghuwat ra nga magbuwag mi.. loser kaayo siya sa? She befriended me too and wa ko kahibaw na naibog diay siya sa akong uyab until she told my bf WHEN WE BROKE UP. ngil-ad kaayo bayhana hehe

anyways, 4 years is too long to throw it out just like that. It must have been a huge fight in the bus. And they were both very hurt and wa na sila nagstorya after? ilang pride ilang gipalabaw.. But keep in mind that time heals all wounds.. pwede biya na wa lang sa sila nagstorya to heal individually and we'll never know what will happen after that..

so ako nimo, you have to make sure they have closure. Deleting a friendster account is not an assurance.. iya gani to gi-delete among account sad. Pero naa naman sad mi bag-o ron.. facebook! hehe upgraded na.

And friend sad nimo ang girl? storyaha ang girl. Don't do that behind her back kay lain kaayo tan-awon.. amiga ra ba mo..  for sure, you are not in good terms. ikaw ra bahala na sis kung unsaimo na-feel dha basta share lang ko sa akong experience hehe

----------


## hox aka ryan

Hola!
buenas noches istoryans!

agi lang sa ko...

----------


## jamrel

u should have waited until 3months...
thats how long a person can recover... 
or shall i say not in the confusing side...
though dile pa xa tantong recovered but
in a bright side... 
he/she should know kinsa og unsaon niya
ang iyang life this time...
ana ra...
i been there...  :Smiley:  

i miz u hubby!

----------


## ozracing

there is a saying" t*hat if u truly love a person, set her free...and if she comes back to you, then she'll be yours forever"*

----------


## baning

dili paka ma ka sulti if love ba jud na kay early stage pa man mo... cguro if dugay dugay na mo...mao na na nga time nga makaingon ka nga mao jud na or dili... enjoy sa lang gud kung unsay naa nimo... ayaw cge huna huna...

----------


## Jaydes09

Ana jd na brad...... wait lng jd ta for the right person pra n2... dnt search, jst let love finds you..

----------


## mykus

@jamzy: thanks maau unta... :Smiley: 
@jamrel: lage unsaon..wla manko kahibaw na ingon ana d.i ang iya situation...kay ug kahibaw pako dli nalng sad ko magtugatuga..wil anewez sum1 adviced me na..tingalg mahadlok cya nga dli nko niya makigbalik kay napa man cyay unfinished biznez..so,naka-ingon sad ko nga naa cyay point..wil thanks sa advised sis..wel much appriciated kaau..
@baning: the word there is that true love bako niya..i didnt mention sis na love na bako niya..in the first place nagka-uyab nagud me sauna..so now..bother ko f tru lov bako niya and de same time tingalg panakit butas lang ko kay naa pa cya unfinished biznez...pero as of today...were ok,,symptoms dont lie..hinayhinay nko makita ang iyang pag-tan-aw sa akoa..istoryans..thanks kaau sa inyong mga advised..dako kaaug natabang sa akoa..

----------


## gotnowheels

> Me and my bf broke up because of someone else...we were separated for almost three months but I decided to break up with the guy I was with that time because I still love my bf. so, balikan ang show namo.. but karon, cge gihapon nya i bring up ang topic na I cheated with him, naka sala ko nya but kailangan ba nga i mudmud jud saako face na naka sala ko.. i love him so much, nasayup rako before and I asked for forgiveness.. iya kong gidawat balik pero ngano d man xa maka move on if ang idea niya is to start all over again?? should I stay? or should I let go?? it hurts a lot when i think about it...
> 
> 
> help me pls..


I think we have the same experience sa imong BF.

Here's the whole story: 

I love my GF/Bhie-Bhie, so much. I am willing to give up EVERYTHING for her. I thought nothing could ever break us apart or no one. I am very insecure person, you can't blame me my GF is hot. I even heard my friends talking about how hot she is. We really loved each other so much, that we cannot wait to for the next day to come. Finally, we moved in together, me without having job, and She is a call center agent. I always cooked for her lunch, or not always, I waited for her until her shift is off, sometimes outside her office, I'll just read a book, and a pack of Marlboro. Then, one day, she told me she could not do it anymore, of me not having a job. So I applied in Wats, until I ended up rejected on the Final Interview, I was so depressed, I am crying, keep telling myself that I am a looser! I was so depressed that I never tried to apply to any Company again. And then she decided she will stay at her friends bhaws, and that we should be separated since we cannot live together if she is the only one who has a job. It was like torture to me, and I didn't agree at first, but I understand as the time went by. I went back to Mindanao to continue my study. And it was difficult for me because the only means of communication that we have is YM. The she bought a cellphone for me so that we can communicate, I was very young at that time and so stupid, I sold the phone so that I can join the CDO skate competetion. She was very mad and she broke up with me. I told her I am sorry, and I will get the phone back, which never happened. But she forgived me anyway. It was October, sembreak, I went back to Cebu, and I am so excited to meet her again, heart pumping, can't wait, after like 4 months of waiting, we are finally back in each others arms! Yay! We met up, we hangout at her bhaws. When use her phone cuz I need to txt someone, I noticed that she already have a txt mate, I was so angry, and she told me that she often calls him when she cannot contact me/or when we are arguing. I told her that I am here now, and I'm not going to leave you, I'm not going anywhere without you, but please get rid of him (seloso kaayo ko), I told her to change the SIM card, and she did so. Weeks have passed, I check her phone again, and I swear to god I will never forget the txt message that was sent to her "I miss you too! mwah mwah tsup tsup". I was so mad, I walk-out! And when I was just 12 ft. away from her she stopped me, I cannot resist because she's already crying, so I told her that I won't go and I told her to promise me It won't happen again. 

Feb 09, I was so happy at last I already have job, at Teletech! hahahah! Can't wait to tell her the good news. We are both happy that I landed a job. We Celebrated. 

After about 2 months on the company, she resigned from her previous company, and applied to TTech too so that we can have the same office. I was so happy because she was hired! After 3 weeks of training, she told me that she wanna go home in Surigao City, and she don't wanna continue the training anymore, coz she's so tired of working for about 2 years form PS. I told that it was not a good idea, since we already have a job, both of us, and we can start moving in again. She was angry coz she said that I forced her to apply. I gave up, although I really hate to see her go. She went anyway. I barely txt her because when I'm off to work, I slept whole day. I can only send her txt message once or twice a day. I can't even answer her phone call. I really missed her a lot. After 2 months she came back, I was very happy but somehow I have a funny feeling. And then she told me they meet in CDO (Cagayan) the guy, you know her txt mate. And she told me that she found in him, what she was looking in me after all those years. She told me the most painfull words I ever heard, it almost killed me, she told me "It feels like we've known each other for years, even if it is our first met" that almost bring me down, It was like a someone stabbed you slowly in your chest. I hurts, so much! She told me that she went to CDO to study AutoCAD, and then they met there. It was awful, one of the darkest day of my life! I really wish she was lying, I was hoping that she was just lying to me. I just couldn't believe it. Until one day she decided that she will go back to Surigao City for her mom. I told her not to go, she was going to get some tickets on that day, we are in SM, she told me that I should go home, and then she left to Cokaliong Tower to get some ticket. I was standing in SM for about 3 minutes and then I decided to stop her at the Ticket Terminal, Unfortunately I was too late, she already have a ticket. I was depressed, I was crying I couldn't leave her. I really thought after 3 years, It's going to end. And ended up badly. I was crying at her doorstep begging her not to go, and then she told me that If we are really for each other, then she will be back. I couldn't do nothing anymore, and so I let her go, thinking that might be the last time that I will see her. I don't know what to do, I kept thinking what kind of bastard I must have been, thinking that do I really deserve this? After a month she called back, she was sorry, she told that she wish that It was me she chose not him. Of course, I was so eager to see her, I told her comeback to me ASAP, and I told her you were forgiven. I thought it's gonna be that easy, but it's not, when she came back all I can think of is what she did, and now she's here in front of me, begging for forgiveness, I thought of one thing, and one thing only, REVENGE! But I cannot do it, I told myself, I cannot afford to lose her again. Now we are back in each others arms, she's still complaining that I tend to bought the topic back when we are arguing about how she betrayed me. Man, I can't help it, it will kicks in my head. But I still love her. Forever. But sometimes, you know, when get mad, furious, it's hard to explain, I know that I told her I forgive her but I cannot stop my mouth from saying it.

I really love you so much bhie, don't worry, I will try my best not to bring up that topic again when I'm mad, and honestly I'm working on it. And I just want you to know, that I don't care what other people think about us, I only care of one thing, and one thing only, and that is loving you as much as possible human being can love someone. Hehehe and by the way, Happy 4th Anniversary! I love you!

----------


## lucius

same ta ug attitude bai.... when ever i have some arguments with my gf i sometimes recall her faults/bad judgments...lisod man gud kung sapoton na...di jud ma pugngan.....

----------


## camzywinsy

I think I understand how guys feel when they are placed in that situation.

It's hard but it's worth the patience, the love and the wait until he finally comes back and give you all the trust that you need.

Symepre, laki gud sila. Taas na sila ug pride and normally, mag build jud na sila ug walls to protect their pride kay nakigbalik sila sa babae na nakapahilak nila.

----------


## mrinnocent

> ako lagi..... im attacting the wrong type of people...ambot nganu....
> 
> wala cguro baye ganahan nako kay puro man mga bayot ang maka discover nako....yucky.....
> 
> nya kung na.ay baye maka ganahan nako dili sad nako type....... an unsan naman ni


parehas jud tah bro,,halos tanan bayot sa amoa gusto mo tilaw nako,,haha!!yucky!!

----------


## mrinnocent

ka nindot sa effort nga imo ghatag oie!!! ana jud cguro nah if you've really seen the regrets from the girls,,!! akong problems man sad gud,,lahi!! 

my ex GF commited mistakes!! she always said that she regrets everything,,she did everything just to have me back,, but how can i trust her back if she can't even stay away the guy??even though thier neighbors,, the most hurt is that she told me everything,, that something had happens to them,,so hurt!! and now i wanna go and see myself,,but she is always there asking like begging me to comeback,,but i dont want to go back,,cuz i dont have any trust for her anymore!!

----------


## horhe1286

> i think we have the same experience sa imong bf.
> 
> Here's the whole story: 
> 
> I love my gf/bhie-bhie, so much. I am willing to give up everything for her. I thought nothing could ever break us apart or no one. I am very insecure person, you can't blame me my gf is hot. I even heard my friends talking about how hot she is. We really loved each other so much, that we cannot wait to for the next day to come. Finally, we moved in together, me without having job, and she is a call center agent. I always cooked for her lunch, or not always, i waited for her until her shift is off, sometimes outside her office, i'll just read a book, and a pack of marlboro. Then, one day, she told me she could not do it anymore, of me not having a job. So i applied in wats, until i ended up rejected on the final interview, i was so depressed, i am crying, keep telling myself that i am a looser! I was so depressed that i never tried to apply to any company again. And then she decided she will stay at her friends bhaws, and that we should be separated since we cannot live together if she is the only one who has a job. It was like torture to me, and i didn't agree at first, but i understand as the time went by. I went back to mindanao to continue my study. And it was difficult for me because the only means of communication that we have is ym. The she bought a cellphone for me so that we can communicate, i was very young at that time and so stupid, i sold the phone so that i can join the cdo skate competetion. She was very mad and she broke up with me. I told her i am sorry, and i will get the phone back, which never happened. But she forgived me anyway. It was october, sembreak, i went back to cebu, and i am so excited to meet her again, heart pumping, can't wait, after like 4 months of waiting, we are finally back in each others arms! Yay! We met up, we hangout at her bhaws. When use her phone cuz i need to txt someone, i noticed that she already have a txt mate, i was so angry, and she told me that she often calls him when she cannot contact me/or when we are arguing. I told her that i am here now, and i'm not going to leave you, i'm not going anywhere without you, but please get rid of him (seloso kaayo ko), i told her to change the sim card, and she did so. Weeks have passed, i check her phone again, and i swear to god i will never forget the txt message that was sent to her "i miss you too! Mwah mwah tsup tsup". I was so mad, i walk-out! And when i was just 12 ft. Away from her she stopped me, i cannot resist because she's already crying, so i told her that i won't go and i told her to promise me it won't happen again. 
> 
> Feb 09, i was so happy at last i already have job, at teletech! Hahahah! Can't wait to tell her the good news. We are both happy that i landed a job. We celebrated. 
> 
> After about 2 months on the company, she resigned from her previous company, and applied to ttech too so that we can have the same office. I was so happy because she was hired! After 3 weeks of training, she told me that she wanna go home in surigao city, and she don't wanna continue the training anymore, coz she's so tired of working for about 2 years form ps. I told that it was not a good idea, since we already have a job, both of us, and we can start moving in again. She was angry coz she said that i forced her to apply. I gave up, although i really hate to see her go. She went anyway. I barely txt her because when i'm off to work, i slept whole day. I can only send her txt message once or twice a day. I can't even answer her phone call. I really missed her a lot. After 2 months she came back, i was very happy but somehow i have a funny feeling. And then she told me they meet in cdo (cagayan) the guy, you know her txt mate. And she told me that she found in him, what she was looking in me after all those years. She told me the most painfull words i ever heard, it almost killed me, she told me "it feels like we've known each other for years, even if it is our first met" that almost bring me down, it was like a someone stabbed you slowly in your chest. I hurts, so much! She told me that she went to cdo to study autocad, and then they met there. It was awful, one of the darkest day of my life! I really wish she was lying, i was hoping that she was just lying to me. I just couldn't believe it. Until one day she decided that she will go back to surigao city for her mom. I told her not to go, she was going to get some tickets on that day, we are in sm, she told me that i should go home, and then she left to cokaliong tower to get some ticket. I was standing in sm for about 3 minutes and then i decided to stop her at the ticket terminal, unfortunately i was too late, she already have a ticket. I was depressed, i was crying i couldn't leave her. I really thought after 3 years, it's going to end. And ended up badly. I was crying at her doorstep begging her not to go, and then she told me that if we are really for each other, then she will be back. I couldn't do nothing anymore, and so i let her go, thinking that might be the last time that i will see her. I don't know what to do, i kept thinking what kind of bastard i must have been, thinking that do i really deserve this? After a month she called back, she was sorry, she told that she wish that it was me she chose not him. Of course, i was so eager to see her, i told her comeback to me asap, and i told her you were forgiven. I thought it's gonna be that easy, but it's not, when she came back all i can think of is what she did, and now she's here in front of me, begging for forgiveness, i thought of one thing, and one thing only, revenge! But i cannot do it, i told myself, i cannot afford to lose her again. Now we are back in each others arms, she's still complaining that i tend to bought the topic back when we are arguing about how she betrayed me. Man, i can't help it, it will kicks in my head. But i still love her. Forever. But sometimes, you know, when get mad, furious, it's hard to explain, i know that i told her i forgive her but i cannot stop my mouth from saying it.
> ...



oh my god!!!!!!!..that was awhsome and ho too!!!!!!.. :smiley: ..sweet kaayo!!!!!!..nakarelate ko..huhuhuuhhu...nkahilak sad..hhmhphphphphhhhmokpmpmp..

----------


## kixdaniel

hmmm di nlng ko mupost sa ako bahin dri..
patabang lng ko mga ka istoryans... unsa inyo maingon... naa koi gpost dri sa Love is...

----------


## loveanth

hmmm, ayaw surender bai...true love waits....

also, love comes in a mysterious way...

hmmm...ayaw kawala sa paglaum bai...

kay true love waits...

also, love comes in mysterious way...

kung love jud nimo ang usa ka babaye, pag exert jud ug effort...ayaw ug surender dayon,,,

kay madevelop rana kadugayan...

lynn papa ang nag break sa ako heart. huhuuhu

be ikaw man nanghagit una be, ikaw kuno una...hahah

----------


## japferp

Same problem here though its not my fault .. He's the one who committed the mistake.. He cry so hard in front of me (it really make me feel good bya na nihilak cya) i broke up with him. .Its been a week na its really painful huhuhu. .Now he's asking another chance. After debating it to myself i agree to give him another chance. We would meet again after 3 mons. To settle things and also give both of us the time to heal.. Hope im making the right decision here.. Hahays.. Kani gyud love oi..

----------


## psyche_08

When people get hurt, we tend to dwell on that feeling of getting hurt and the very reasons why we are hurt. Its human nature. Were hurt because we love the person otherwise we really dont care what they do. Thus, mag self pity dayun ta. Indeed its hard to forgive and just forget but thats how it should be. Past is past and its suppose to serve as lessons. Bringing up the past wont help nourish the future.

----------


## jalbeos

Sige, share kog story. Actually, I hesitate to share this in this forum pero nakabasa man ko sa uban nga post, then maayo man ang mga advice... so, how about this... 

When I was 15, bata pa jud kaayo, naay foreigner (American) nga na-inlove nako. I admit, dili man jud ko gwapo pero naglibog ko ngano. Gi-ignore ra to nako, usahay mohilak to siya if dili nako tagdon. Nakakat-on sad silag Cebuano kay nagtuon sad iyang family. Hangtud nga niuli sila sa States then walay communication for several years, dili sad siya tugtan sa iyang daddy to write or something, bata pa jud lagi. Last 2 years, she got a facebook account. I totally forget here about the issue nga in-love siya nako. But last February 2009 , we started communicating again, but as friends that time. But nagkalalum among relationship bisan sa chat lang or emails. But I never told her that I love her or something. So while I was having a friend, nakauyab ko last November 2009, pinay na... kauban ra nako sa work. Just this year, last February, the foreigner asked if could be her valentine. I was shocked... kay wala man jud hisgot about love sa mga previous namo nga communications. Naglibog ko sa akong tubag ato. Murag ni-take advantage sad ko nga layo bitaw, so, I told her yes... and she was very happy about that... and I started to like her na sad... She asked if I could change my Facebook Relationship Status, so akong gi-usab but it was private and kami ra duha ang makakita. Gitago nako ni akong GF (pinay) mga unom ka buwan. Pero, last month, nakit-an akong profile sa akong GF, nakalimot kog log-out nya siya nipuli... and daghan siyang pangutana... ug nisulti ko niya sa tanan.... then nakasabut ra siya. Niingon man ko niya nga ako ra bahala ato, then dili sad ko mobulag niya. The other one kato foreigner wala kahibalo nga naa koy GF. Gitago sad nako niya... (mao jud siguro ni akong mistake). One day I emailed the foreigner... just telling her about life... murag update lang ba and nag-reply siya. Na-open nako lately, and nakabantay ako GF nga naa ko gibasa, niduol siya, then ako gi-minimize ang window... but nag-atang siya... so ako
na lang gisultian nga naay letter, but wala nako gipabasa... she walked out. I texted her if she could come back... para magestorya mi... 

Until now, nalibog ko unsa akong buhaton. In-love man jud kaayo ang foreigner nako, then nakakat-on na lang sad ko nga mahigugma niya pero naa na jud ko GF. Maglisud man ko bulag sa isa... naa bay maayo nga paagi nga kanang dili kalit-kalit. 

Salamat ninyo.... 

~techie86

----------


## ashcries

kinsa man sa duha ang plano nimu minyo-an? try to answer that. nya make a decision.

----------


## mgsmark79

hulat lang bro ang Ginoo wala masipyat bro

----------


## Peenut

They say love will find its way.


I say, Love has a way if you both have the efforts to push things in the right place.

----------


## Jaac

naa q friend skolm8 nko n xa pag elem. wla lng dli me magtagad pro crush naq n xa. after pla ka years wla nko kta nya ky lalain naman ug skol among g eskwelahan. karon last march nah naay n add nko wla ko kahibalo nga xa diay to akong skolma8 ako pud xa g accept after that naka suod me pro sa facebook ra sd pro wla jd xa ka remember nko but ganahan xa makig meet nko in person pro wla ko musogot ky lage shy2x pud tah.but the problem is murag  na usab nman xa dli na xa ganahan makig communicate nko & honestly lng naa na pd ko feelings nya.hay! what will i do ? pasagdan na lng nko xa?

----------


## pretty sam

. . .there's a reason behind all that's happening to us now. . .f we lose love, we lose it 4 a reason and that reason maybe hard 2 understand. . .but whatever it is, we just have 2 believe that God takes away when He has something better 2 give. . . ^_^

----------


## Jaac

". .there's a reason behind all that's  happening to us now. . .f we lose love, we lose it 4 a reason and that  reason maybe hard 2 understand. . .but whatever it is, we just have 2  believe that God takes away when He has something better 2 give. . . ^_^"
@ pretty sam: you mean  ako na lng xa pasagdan?

----------


## ifrancis2222

basig chiks ra sad kaayo imong mga girl.. hmm wa may kaso basta maka sabay ka...

----------


## pretty sam

@ jaac:  . . .yes let it be nlng. . .sagdaE lng na xa ky f naa sd jd xa nafil sumthng nmo, he'll mke d move ra mn. . .

----------


## betlog

i agree with you.

if you love someone set it free, if it comes back it is your's but if not you'r not mean to be.

----------


## izel

faet.. kung d na mobalik d na d i kamo?  :Sad:

----------


## etuc4u

I'm having a hard time letting go... but I know it's the only way I can move on

----------


## jenybaby

basin mahalon ra kay ka...hehehe...ubus ubusi sad ang price gud..hehehe..joke

----------


## ELj

hi..I'm really confused right now 2ngud sa pending prob nko about my feelings towards my bf and with the other.. well actually..here's the story behind it:

me and my bf stayed in a relationship for quiet sometime..it's been 4 years and months already..I really love him that much..we started as friends before, listening to his love probs,etc..I even asked God to give him to me(hehe, that desperate)...by that time,ako attntion ky sa iya rjd not even with other suitors..It's just that, I know he loves me bt sometimes he gave me reasons to be insecure, mybe he's not aware of it bt i kept on telling him about my concerns in our realtionship..I felt less prioritize, ya f naa mi prob, i dnt know why he kept on ignoring it..I'm always open to him..He knows how much I love or loved him..you know the feeling na numb nka because of the hurtings..little things lng bya xa bt little things mean a lot mn gd..

then, there's this guy na hu's with me all the time , long before that i have my relationship with my bf..I know that naa xa feelings for me and he told me that.. i even told my bf about it ky honest mn jd ko niya... ng commu ra ghpon mi sa guy ky ok rmn sd sa akng bf,, he told me na naa xa trust nko..

but all of a sudden, I felt na mybe I'm falling for the other..with my stupidity, aware ang guy about it,..ngka weaker mn ako love with my bf oi,i dont know jd..I told my bf about this and I know n.hurt jd xa..he cried about it when we talked bt after all, he's willing to get me back knu..d ko nya buhi.an..

hurt au ko ky n.hurt nko cla..I decided to tell the other guy na d jud to skto..it's like na nag two time gd ko.. :Sad: ..I told the other guy na I should stay with my bf..confuse ko ky i dnt want to lose them both jd..until now, nag commu ghpon mi ato bt lessen na..mgpangita mn gd ko niya..guilty ko ky gpa hope nko cla both.. :Sad: ..how will i solve this one?my friend told me that naa jd kno koy pili.on..

----------


## krizitoyness

hello all, newbie here.. what i mean is, newbie ku ani nga thread.. xD
welcome me.? no.? lol

o.k mu ask lng ku.. problem btaw japun ni..

unsay feeling ma basted.? (yep, wa paku ka suway..)

----------


## prettyj

> I'm having a hard time letting go... but I know it's the only way I can move on


go on lang tas life

----------


## redeyes518

@ princess hatred


ako  kay cologne  ra  jud ako Pahumot,  himoa  og  sqaure  ang  emu dli unya  gamitha  ang  kamot para mobotlat  ang  mata...he he

----------


## krizitoyness

hinay lagi na nga thread ay.. merged mn ta ni.. lol

----------


## psyche_08

*ELJ: It seems you have already chosen yet you don't want to let go of the other. I'm not implying anything but don't you think you're being selfish? Now correct me if I'm wrong, you have chosen your boyfriend yet you want to keep in touch with boy # 2. Why? Because aside from your boyfriend, he's the only person giving you the attention you needed. Basically, the answer to your question already lies within your post, what you want to hear from us is confirmation if you're doing the right thing or not.

You said it yourself, you look for a way to communicate with him, which only means giving him false hopes. If you have "really" chosen, learn to let go. 

*

----------


## ELj

*psyche_08: yah those are the right words that i wanted to hear..yup, I'm selfish..bkit gnun?..well, as of now, my bf told me that f it's the other guy ang pipili.in ko, he will not let go of me...but somehow, what i really want is to give time to myself first but it comes out sa bf ko na bka the other guy ang pipili.in ko f i did that..i want to give myself time to think..bka confused lng ako sa feelings ko towards the other guy and maybe it turns out lng na challenge lng 'to sa relationship namin..fortunately, im learning not to commu with the other guy again and my bf is trying to do his best from those times he did hurt me and i really appreciate it..sana mg tuloy2x na and sana wla lng tlga yung feelings ko towards the other..
thnx sa words of enlightenment..
*

----------


## krizitoyness

sakita uy..

----------


## psyche_08

*ELJ: I wouldn't be surprise if you feel selfish. I know it's overwhelming to have two men fight about you, it's human nature but it's a matter of making the right choice. 

I'm hoping for the best for both you and your partner. 
*

----------


## mscarell needs job

kuan bai. . .

knang, advys lng ha?.., imo buhaton kane, maniid ka if 'lyk' ba pod ka sa girl...

or malay mo shes just testing u. . .^^

show her na ur worth 2b a man"..4 her.. kse dghan bya sd mguyb nia.,haha!
btw oist, giv her chocolates ana! mmm if buotan jud ka maluoy ra na nimo!

....well3x

----------


## mscarell needs job

ambot lang. dle bya ana suzume.^^

----------


## mcjun23

mao sakto jud nga maniid sa ka sa girl, ky naay uban girl ila ra testingan ang guy kung asa jud cya kutob...

----------


## snowwhite

be open and friendly to everyone. you never know kng kinsa imong mameet. don't focus too much on looking for a girl nga pwede nimo ma uyab para d ka mafrustrate. you might meet someone nga muclick ra mo.. while you're out there meeting people learn something new like what the others suggested maglearn ba ron ka ug instrument or take up a new hobby. enjoy being single and before you know it naa ra ka mameet.. :Smiley:

----------


## cmac2

Love sux!
Keep an open mind even when your tied up.

----------


## MsAllSunday23

...nana kay uyab, pero naa gihapoy manguyab nimo..niana na ka nga nana kay uyab pero insist xa nga molinya..cge xa communicate nimo..unsaon nah?...

----------


## dleniako

dedma sis..the more ka mupansin, the more siya magtuo nga nagpakipot lang ka..trust me.. :Smiley:

----------


## dleniako

dle sis..kay the more you entertain, the more mugara..
mag think na ang guy na nagpakipot raka.. :Smiley:

----------


## farmboy

basin ganahan pud diay ka nga daghan manguyab nimo TS... go enjoy. ayaw lang pasakop sa imo current bf kay gubot gyud na.

----------


## hobie

e deadma sis ..*DO NOT ENTERTAIN* ..its a way of giving respect to your partner and to yourself as well  :Wink:

----------


## farmboy

lame ra imo pagbalibad niya kay hadlok ka ingnon nga assuming ka  :Cheesy: 
pero para sa lalaki ur actions nag encourage nuon niya.

kung serious ka sa imo bf TS, stick with him and give a firm NO sa mga manguyab nimo oi.

otherwise, u r just one of the many girls out there who give out priority numbers.

----------


## jomzkie23

*ayaw jud na entertaina sis,, kaw tawn,, mosurok among mga dugo anang mga laki nga pormahan pajud nana gani nagtag-iya.. magsamok2x lang jud..tsk2x.. hehe*

----------


## z3robeLow

if naa kay sense of commitment ikaw mismo mo likaw... no matter unsa pa iya himuon.. daghan pamaagi para di mo mag-abot... unless flattered ka and nahan sad ka sa feeling nga gigukod ka... prepare lng sa sakit sa ulo...

----------


## walker

> if naa kay sense of commitment ikaw mismo mo likaw... no matter unsa pa iya himuon.. daghan pamaagi para di mo mag-abot... unless flattered ka and nahan sad ka sa feeling nga gigukod ka... prepare lng sa sakit sa ulo...


dats the word at the tip of my tongue ganiha dah... flattered ang TS. murag puno nga jeep nga pasakay lang ghapon bah..  :Cheesy:

----------


## miss tapya

*Big NO...*.....
if u really love ur BF and sa giingon ni zerobelow committed ka sa imong bf... deadmaha or strita jud nga naa naka BF. Dli man sad cguro mogara ang guy og pang SUBMARINE og lantaw nya nga dili ka HuMOK or shall i say wala jud xa chance....

----------


## Micasa101

aahw yaw lang if love nmo imo bayu jud  :Smiley:

----------


## jangska

common sense! ahaha! nana gud ka uyab ngano mo entertain paman ka? nahan ka mag entertain pd imo uyab ug lain? ahaha!

----------


## mystes

lol a nonsense question i may say

----------


## leo_trams

para nimo mas guapo ug mas macho ug mas intelligent man gud ang persistent suitor and he always turns you ON? hehehe... nagmahay ka nganong naa na kay uyab unya karon pa lang pakita ang imong Prince of Darkness, este Prince Charming?...

compared sa imong BF karon, pila iyang labaw? hehehe...if daku ang labaw ni persistent suitor...hehehe
sayon ra na...ngita lang ug bikil ni BF...bwahahaha!

you're next question will now be...unsa-on pag pangita ug bikil? hahahaha


.

----------


## Countess of Gomorrah

If you entertain, it means you are interested. If you are interested, it will lead to breakup. 

-----
The lips which will be markedly full and red are drawn back from the teeth which gleam long, sharp as razors, and ivory white.

----------


## hunyanggo1977

entertina ang duha day, para naa kay spare tire hehehe...


jowk...

bitaw, kung kinsa ang matimbang maoy pilia day. dili measurement kung dugay namo but what if your not happy pod sa wala pod padulngan ang relationship ninyo. so choose the correct answer, wafa. only you knows what is best for you....

----------


## MsAllSunday23

spare tire jud...hehehe

friends n mn mi niya sauna p gud..skulmates mi pag college...pero la ra mn pod nako xa gientertain...prangkahan mn pod nq xa daan..

ask lng q opinion ninyo kay lahi2x mn ang tao..naay 2 timer, 3 timer and so on..hehehe..wanna hear them out..

=)
salamat..

----------


## abewtifulmind

DDDDOOOOOO NNNNNNOOOOOOTTTTTTT EEEEEEEENNNNNNNTTTTTTEEEEERRRRRRTTTTTAAAAAAIIIIINN  NNNN.....  mao raniy sugod sa gubot.. likay nalang jud...

kung naa cyay respetar nimo.. then he will have to back off kay naa nakay bf...

----------


## Klave

Please do your best to avoid guys like him.  Player gyud na surely, he can't even respect that you have a boyfriend.  Nice guys back down with style.  This guy may seem charming but guys like this will make you cry.

----------


## jomzkie23

as advised by my fellow istoryan ang batang bulawan, ako lang i put into thread kani akong suliran karon.. hehe

taw ui,, its lyk this kasi.. haha

there is this girl whom i just recently get in touched with.. i havent seen her yet in person, but we talk most of the tym and i know nga she is not the type nga mangilad or manggamit lang coz by the way she speaks she sounds lyk she's from a rich family and she realy is something.. samot ko ka-fall niya coz she is super sweet.. pero i admit her sweetness is lyk sumbody whom i once had known my ex..  she is willing to meet me man pud, and i knda feel ok with her.. nya apparently, bag-o lang pud sad gyud, i met this girl sa church, coz ga-volunteer man ko as a paramedic sa church namo nya ok pud kau xa kauban mi sa team, well, she laughs with me, we have the same pasion pajud and d pajud xa maarte.. and somehow, ok pud baya xa but i wana know her more pajud... ang ako lang jud ani is which is which man jud kaha ang angay ani..^_^ i know the answer is just somewhere in my hypothalamus, but i stil wud lyk to hear wat u guys can say^_^

lyf is super ironic,, atong tym nga nahan ko nga naay moabot wa juy niabot,, karon napud nga naay niabot mag-dungan2x man pud.. whew... d baya jud ko gwapo i admit, pero maanad rapud nuon ang babaye sa kadugayan.. haha..

taw ui.. i heed to ur advices :thumbsup:  maayo ko mo-advise sa uban pero sa ako self banga jud kau ko.. hehe.. geh..^_^ ari sa ko... drop by lang mo guys aning akong suliran.. daghang salamat :thumbsup:  hehe

----------


## jomzkie23

*up lang ko for this guys^_^*

----------


## Mr. BrokenHearted

ot: istoryan ng usa bro jomzkie :Huh:  hehehe hmmmmm

----------


## Manta Rye

bai jomzkie...karelata ko ana dah... ang ako advise lang nimo bai jomzkie is through this phrases...

"follow your heart: it may not always be right but at least it leaves you memories that makes you smile once in every rare while" 

hehehe..paet jud kaau bai noh katong sa panahon na gapaabot ta walay niabot...maayu ka bai kay naabtan naka ug duha...hehehe...pero nakapakutaw hinuon u utok...ako tawn sige ra ug kawala...wala pa gane maako nawala na...huhuhuhu...

----------


## xinevirtucio

ayg pag hinangol bro....

last ka nlng....

jowk..ang ako masulti..ila ilaha ang duha...

amigaha sag klaro....

ayaw sa hunahunaa ang pakig relasyon...

aron inig abot sa panahon...

di ka magbasol sa imong gpili....

equal ang pagtagad nimo nila...aron makitang katag....hahaha

----------


## Kishin888

mao gyud na ang common problem nato mga guys ... kung nag huwat walay mu abot kung naa dungan2x pod

----------


## rAiNe_

jomz ang batang dancer, know them well.. ayaw pamili usa.. ila-ilaha ug tarong ang duha without pasalig.. ug asa ka naganahan jud adto ka .. simple lang nah..

----------


## z3robeLow

the way i see it bro... di pa man ni xa angay nimo problemahon..  why? coz yer not even sure yet if any of those girls will give it a go if you court them.. ma problema ka if ang duha maoy manguyab or kanang klaro ng ma imo na.. until such.. then right now all you really need to do is calm down.. weigh yer thoughts.. ready baka mo take the risk either sa duha.. kay kanan imo na feel nila infatuation pa man na.. ang usa wa pamo nagkita... nyag chixlog diay nas personal? hahaha joke... ang ikaduha, too early to tell... tungod ra na cge mog sikit.. maguban mao na na-attach ka.. pero payts na bro.. duha na daan.. naa reserba. hahaha goodluck!

----------


## jomzkie23

*@bh: dli brad bh ui.. haha.. sa ako ni real world sila nang-exist^_^

@manta: thnx kau sa kana nga line brad.. ayos jud kau..

@xine2x beybeh: nice.. thnx kau sa advice..

@kishin: lage brow noh.. mokanta nalang ta ani pirmi, sana marami ang puso ko.. haha

cge sa uban pa nato mga bros and sis dra.. keep ur advices comin i bet some of u r in this situation lyk i do..^_^*

----------


## jomzkie23

> the way i see it bro... di pa man ni xa angay nimo problemahon..  why? coz yer not even sure yet if any of those girls will give it a go if you court them.. ma problema ka if ang duha maoy manguyab or kanang klaro ng ma imo na.. until such.. then right now all you really need to do is calm down.. weigh yer thoughts.. ready baka mo take the risk either sa duha.. kay kanan imo na feel nila infatuation pa man na.. ang usa wa pamo nagkita... nyag chixlog diay nas personal? hahaha joke... ang ikaduha, too early to tell... tungod ra na cge mog sikit.. maguban mao na na-attach ka.. pero payts na bro.. duha na daan.. naa reserba. hahaha goodluck!


hahaha.. nice2x thnx kau brow.. gitagaan nimo ug new twist akong thoughts but super understood nako imong point.^_^ about courting them... i guess... 7.5-8% ang chances brow.. pero i think by now kay i should play it cool lang usa guro^^ thnx bro...

@raine ang batang bulawan: haha.. nice kau imo sugestion it realy helped me^_^ uhm,, lage,, i must know them both lang usa sa.. d lang jud usa ko mokumbati daun.. hehe..^^

----------


## Manta Rye

bai jomz ako advice nimo bai kay ayaw pagdali...wala man gani ta gadali sa walay nangabot...di ba? so karon imo na time sa hot seat take it easy...sakto ang advise ni xine ni imo sila ila ilahon ug maayo... pero pagbantay lang bai kay basin mailugan ka sa lain... pareha nako nailugan hinuon ko...hehehe

----------


## jomzkie23

@manta: mao gani bai.. haha.. makalingaw nga makakulba nga d masabot sa.. hahaha.. its lyk ur in a poker game and u stil dont know wat wud b d outcome.. haha.. :Cheesy:

----------


## chicsxy

hi jomzkie :smiley: 

give yourself enough time to get to know them...
pray for it and everything will fall into place...

pro kung gugma na jud imong gibati !!! basta malipay lang ka nya malipay pud ang girl nmo... go for it :smiley:

----------


## Manta Rye

sakto jud bai...maski muingon ta nga dili pa nato sure na love nato ang girl pero once mawala sakit jud oi... ako kapila na ko ana bai...kai maski sako mga friends na girls kay mga pinagga man gud nako sila...mao na if malayo sila or maadto sa uban mura pud ko magselos...hehehe...pero mas grabe jud kung special na ang girl... siguro sa imo sitwasyon bai dapat naa ka timeline when ka mu make sa decision and within that time line naa ka goal sa i achieve one at a time na makarelate sa imo himuon na decision...

----------


## Manta Rye

pero sa imo case bai pag amping lang... kay duha raba na sila... you know na basin lainon unya pagsabot mahimo na nuon kang chickboy...basin sa ana na sitwasyon ang duha pa nuon mawala...kasuway pud ko ana bai... so amping lang jud...ayaw i neglect na na possibility...dili man pareha sa girl na maski daghan pana ila pilian ok ra paminawn kay girl man sila.

----------


## jomzkie23

> pero sa imo case bai pag amping lang... kay duha raba na sila... you know na basin lainon unya pagsabot mahimo na nuon kang chickboy...basin sa ana na sitwasyon ang duha pa nuon mawala...kasuway pud ko ana bai... so amping lang jud...ayaw i neglect na na possibility...dili man pareha sa girl na maski daghan pana ila pilian ok ra paminawn kay girl man sila.


mao jud bay mura jud nuon pud ing-ana, pero dli ko chikboi bai ui,, chickchick ra=chix ray ako d ko ug boy.. haha..

anywys,, seriously, thnx sa advice bro... :thumbsup:

----------


## walker

@TS: give it the Bob Ong test. its like this: 

1. know both well then decide which one you think you FIRST love most. 
2. give it a little time, ikaw na bahala, a week, a month...basta.
3. test yourself if you still long for the other one. if you do, then go for it. why?

here is bob ong quote: _kung dalawa ang minahal mo, piliin mo ang pangawala, kasi di ka naman maaring mag mahal ng iba kung mahal mo talaga yung una._ 

good luck  :Cheesy:

----------


## jomzkie23

*super nice walker!!!  thnx much...*

----------


## eyessa

dont set ur mind for that reason, abi na busted man ka for a several time so the next time u try to court mao ghapon. dont feel sorry for urself, just try and youll gonna meet someone for you jud!

hadlok gae ko before, for the reason nah everytime naa mo court nako ako jud bustedon for the reason nah i dont wanna break my moms trust, and had a fear na basin ma KARMA ko for what ive did. pero only GOD knows, dbah...

cheer up! and boost ur confidence DUDE!

----------


## bodacious_babe

What If… the only way to save the one you love was to never meet them?

----------


## kamber11

life is meaningful if we face some challenges...so dont get discouraged if u encounter some problems...

----------


## slithice

> What If the only way to save the one you love was to never meet them?


it only proves that you are not selfish. You care for the well-being of the one you love. That's all right man pero lisod ...

----------


## azzzaboy

ulipon sa gugmang gi liver

----------


## azzzaboy

up lang ko diri, nindot manang gugma!

----------


## azzzaboy

up gyapon dri, walay lab lab sa army

----------


## Wordless

love is confusing...  :Cheesy:

----------


## lentot

y0u expect t0o much f0r y0ur partner

----------


## JohnLashes

ana pd ko sauna bro . .. ang di expected maoy ma expect nmoh. .  :Smiley:

----------


## JohnLashes

@wordless:ahhh Agree with you bruh

----------


## kelv

> What If the only way to save the one you love was to never meet them?


malipay na lng na makita cya na naa sa laing kamot. ang importante ky gibuhat nato ang unsay makaayo sa iyaha. 

wew! tubag2x pd ko na walay uyab dah. heheh.. murag korek. hahays  :Wink:

----------


## free_hugs

naa koy naibgan, ako gitagaan ug necklace.... to-ud iyang gidawat pero di man niya sul-obon... 
hahay... gugmang maka-problema.....

----------


## phil8s

bro, basin fake 2 nga necklace imung ghatag..hehe...tgaig pang.african voodoo nga necklace..murag gayuma..joke!

----------


## chiara

ma pure o dili bast love....love jud...............

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

_whew, this isn't easy... posting my love dilemma for everyone to know... but im desperately needing a good opinion now.. 

im in a relationship with mr. varsity player for more than a year now... in our early years, we usually txt/call each other for updates... to the extent nga feeling nqoe ka-adlaw mi moreport sa usag-usa kung nag-unxa/asa mi... once or twice mi mgkita every week due to our skeds... we go out malling, watching movies, road trips, or just simply staying at home together...
lately, it has been so inconsistent... his game sked is the reason why we only see each other once every two weeks and the txts are not so often anymore which made me think im less important now. my defense mechanism? if dili kaayu siya magparamdam, dili xad kaayu ko magparamdam... lain manxad tingae ako lang cge pangita way maka-communicate niya, of course siya gud ang laki! there's no question about trust because i trust him so much... his parents know about us and my parents know about him...  i can sleep over at their place and he can also sleep over at my place... he's 21 and i'm 22... due to shifting of courses, he's still studying and i'm already working... so we have a piece of our own busy skeds...

my problem is, i'm worrying so much why i'm not getting the same attention as what i have before when we started.. is it just because of our skeds? am i just being so paranoid? what should i do to bridge this widening gap? how should i deal with these issues?

thanks for taking time to read... and i will appreaciate your advices!
_

----------


## apolinario

> What If the only way to save the one you love was to never meet them?


nah! nag drama na pud.. PEACE! hmmm..

Cge lang pangita ug bikil akong partner, himuan man ko niya ug sala na wla nako gibuhat,.

----------


## ragingtakyo

> _whew, this isn't easy... posting my love dilemma for everyone to know... but im desperately needing a good opinion now.. 
> 
> im in a relationship with mr. varsity player for more than a year now... in our early years, we usually txt/call each other for updates... to the extent nga feeling nqoe ka-adlaw mi moreport sa usag-usa kung nag-unxa/asa mi... once or twice mi mgkita every week due to our skeds... we go out malling, watching movies, road trips, or just simply staying at home together...
> lately, it has been so inconsistent... his game sked is the reason why we only see each other once every two weeks and the txts are not so often anymore which made me think im less important now. my defense mechanism? if dili kaayu siya magparamdam, dili xad kaayu ko magparamdam... lain manxad tingae ako lang cge pangita way maka-communicate niya, of course siya gud ang laki! there's no question about trust because i trust him so much... his parents know about us and my parents know about him...  i can sleep over at their place and he can also sleep over at my place... he's 21 and i'm 22... due to shifting of courses, he's still studying and i'm already working... so we have a piece of our own busy skeds...
> 
> my problem is, i'm worrying so much why i'm not getting the same attention as what i have before when we started.. is it just because of our skeds? am i just being so paranoid? what should i do to bridge this widening gap? how should i deal with these issues?
> 
> thanks for taking time to read... and i will appreaciate your advices!
> _


 If you think that it's worthless to fight and show that you care for whom you love, then by all means...show your pride that i am a girl and its not right to make an effort and spend 5 seconds to compose an sms and send it.

 To answer your questions, talk to your guy of your worries and make a proposal to him of what works for both of you regarding your skeds and the attention you want. then, YOU MEET HALFWAY!

----------


## nullah

i've been with your situation already that things in our relationship with my bf changes.. my only advice is just be patient and talk to him bout how you feel.. importante gyd nga mkahbaw sya sa mga things nga nagbother nmo and pagthink daun mo ug solutions.. and remember that all boys want quality time with themselves so give it to him cause in the end, mo balik rana xa nmo para maglambing...

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

> If you think that it's worthless to fight and show that you care for whom you love, then by all means...show your pride that i am a girl and its not right to make an effort and spend 5 seconds to compose an sms and send it.
> 
>  To answer your questions, talk to your guy of your worries and make a proposal to him of what works for both of you regarding your skeds and the attention you want. then, YOU MEET HALFWAY!





> i've been with your situation already that things in our relationship with my bf changes.. my only advice is just be patient and talk to him bout how you feel.. importante gyd nga mkahbaw sya sa mga things nga nagbother nmo and pagthink daun mo ug solutions.. and remember that all boys want quality time with themselves so give it to him cause in the end, mo balik rana xa nmo para maglambing...


_thanks to both of you! i appreciate it so much!
i figured to forget about my pride and be myself to him... to tell him straight about my real feelings for him...
right now, we havent really sat down together and talk formally about my issues with our relationship... he's outside cebu pa man gud!
however, before he left we were able to spend quality time together...

i hope to bridge whatever gap we had before when he comes back...
_

----------


## gwapakoh

gwapo unta ako crush pero naa sya smell,
iya mouth duna sad smell,
unsaon kaha pag sulti niya nga dili sya ma offend friends?

----------


## BanshEe

> gwapo unta ako crush pero naa sya smell,
> iya mouth duna sad smell,
> unsaon kaha pag sulti niya nga dili sya ma offend friends?


*hatagi ug deodorant.. 
hatagi ug mouthwash.. 
hatagi ug hummoooot au na perfume..
nya ingna, use that ha..
every single day.. 
it's from me baya..*

----------


## juzcallmecrazy

> wahehehehe...di lagi ko eng-ana,suzume.... toink! 
> 
> @salazar: naa cguroy ganahan pero naghilom2 lang hangtod ikaw mo una niya...



_She has one BIG point!

_

----------


## juzcallmecrazy

*I have this CRUSH
from a distance. He's my colleague
sa Call Center.
I don't know if he's sending signs but
he texted me dis morning saying
"Hi" and dat he's sorry na karun
pa xa nkaparamdam sa text nd told me
we'll see each other again.. tomorrow! (later @ 2pm)

Urggh~! I dont want to be mislead!
but u see, wen I read his
message early dis morning
 on da phone
I immediately got up!
My day is still about to start but
i felt like it already completed my day..
Sigh*
Any advice?


*

----------


## flowers4maegan

dont be that shy type guy..........

----------


## alexaclarisse

I have this CRUSH
from a distance. He's my colleague
sa Call Center.
I don't know if he's sending signs but
he texted me dis morning saying
"Hi" and dat he's sorry na karun
pa xa nkaparamdam sa text nd told me
we'll see each other again.. tomorrow! (later @ 2pm)

Urggh~! I dont want to be mislead!
but u see, wen I read his
message early dis morning
on da phone
I immediately got up!
My day is still about to start but
i felt like it already completed my day..
Sigh*
Any advice?

klaruha sa kay basin friendly lang ang guy ... basin nya mahurt ka  :Smiley:

----------


## mis k chique

sa tanan party THIRD PARTY ang dili nako ganahan.. 
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## cristine_reyes

> sa tanan party THIRD PARTY ang dili nako ganahan..


hehehe correct jud ka sis :Thumbs Up:

----------


## widow17

[QUOTE=pretty sam;7455391]. . .there's a reason behind all that's happening to us now. . .f we lose love, we lose it 4 a reason and that reason maybe hard 2 understand. . .but whatever it is, we just have 2 believe that God takes away when He has something better 2 give. . . ^_^[/QUOTE


there is a good reason behind EVRYTHING.. bisag bati na pagka hitabu-a naa jud mas nindot na muabot ana... ako belief sa ako life kai kung unsa ka bug-at ang kaguol na nabati, naay timbang na balus na kalipay sa unahan niini.. vice versa..

----------


## widow17

> gwapo unta ako crush pero naa sya smell,
> iya mouth duna sad smell,
> unsaon kaha pag sulti niya nga dili sya ma offend friends?


sis.. kabaw lisod na pagstorya .. peru naa man ta ginatawag na Therapeutic Communication.. 
suggestions:
1.) offer candy everytime na mag talk mo.. 
2.) dad-a siya sa imu dentist para free check-up basin naa siya gum problems.
3.) ask him kung aware ba siya na naa siya ani.
4.) joke jokie lang pagsugod ,, niya pragka dayon..

----------


## saitohkiyohiru

> *I have this CRUSH
> from a distance. He's my colleague
> sa Call Center.
> I don't know if he's sending signs but
> he texted me dis morning saying
> "Hi" and dat he's sorry na karun
> pa xa nkaparamdam sa text nd told me
> we'll see each other again.. tomorrow! (later @ 2pm)
> 
> ...


Ok ra ma kilig ka, pero hold your ground and don't get ahead of yourself. The guy might be sending you signals. Huwat lang gud kun mu express na siya sa imoha sa unsa iya feelings. On your part diskarte lang ka imoha, pa dili2x etc..whatever you girls do.

----------


## twelve11

He lied to me. 
Should I confront or not?

----------


## pink spider

i wanna know what's going on between us..kay sweet man me, magcge me kuyog...as in cgeh sad ko huna2x nya..unya sya motawag sad nako/magtext sad..pero kay younger man xa nako...and i know if tinu-od ba iyang pakikisama or jowk ra..hapit nako kapoyon nya..pero mrag lately gimingaw kog maayo nya pwamis..
ako man unta xa i-ask kung unsa jod me duha, pero basin ma-disappoint ra ko, mao pasgdan nalng nako..hahayz!

----------


## psychoshot

^we`re on the same roof... T.T
we like each other, we`re not in a relationship, he`s taken, he`s younger than me... unsa mn jd mi oe?
maglisud na jd kog sabot... he wants to see me again, i don't want to see him anymore ky maglibog kog samot... i just want to avoid and ignore him,  but I CAN`T! waaa

----------


## ViperRKO

> ^we`re on the same roof... T.T
> we like each other, we`re not in a relationship, he`s taken, he`s younger than me... unsa mn jd mi oe?
> maglisud na jd kog sabot... he wants to see me again, i don't want to see him anymore ky maglibog kog samot... i just want to avoid and ignore him,  but I CAN`T! waaa



First you have to decide if you really wanna be with him or not. 

Because if you do, this is what u should do: 

Do u know what causes us to value something? Investment. And I mean investment in any form, from giving your time, energy, knowledge, trust, emotion, money (of course), etc. Think about the things that you value the most in your life like ur family, hobbies, career or education, how much have u invested in those things? A lot, most likely. 

The more u invest on something, the more valuable it is to you. So if you want to have this guy, I suggest you DO avoid and ignore him. If he likes you his likely to chase you...give him a little bit of hope, just so he doesn't get discouraged. And by him chasing you he invests more and more in you and your value to him grows more and more until he might see you as of equal or more importance than his girlfriend, when u reach this point then tell him he has to make a decision. 

If he still doesn't choose to be with you, then move on. There are millions of men around the world which means millions of chances that you'll find someone better.

----------


## urv@n!tY

> klaruha sa kay basin friendly lang ang guy ... basin nya mahurt ka



so true.. better not assume.. coz in the end, basin ikaw ray luoy  :Shocked:

----------


## tibzoy

Around July last year, ni-court ko sa akong nabuangan na crush kaso lang 'NO' iya answer. Nahagba akong kalibutan, as in depressed jud. Friends ra japon mi after ato pero mailang na siya nako everytime magkuyog mi. Na undang na pud among txt2x. As in, naa nami distance.

Pero karon, makabantay jud ko na murag suggestive iyang pag-treat nako recently (tawgon ko niya "hubby", mag-sweet2x siya nako if magkuyog mi, sulti siya ug "i love you uyab na ta", etc..) pero basin joke2x ra diay ni iya.

Nalibog na man ko oi. Unsaon nako ni mga master? Sakyan nako ni or sabayan na lang nako? naa pa man gud na feel niya, wai binuang. Tabang please

----------


## Maikeru

> Around July last year, ni-court ko sa akong nabuangan na crush kaso lang 'NO' iya answer. Nahagba akong kalibutan, as in depressed jud. Friends ra japon mi after ato pero mailang na siya nako everytime magkuyog mi. Na undang na pud among txt2x. As in, naa nami distance.
> 
> Pero karon, makabantay jud ko na murag suggestive iyang pag-treat nako recently (tawgon ko niya "hubby", mag-sweet2x siya nako if magkuyog mi, sulti siya ug "i love you uyab na ta", etc..) pero basin joke2x ra diay ni iya.
> 
> Nalibog na man ko oi. Unsaon nako ni mga master? Sakyan nako ni or sabayan na lang nako? naa pa man gud na feel niya, wai binuang. Tabang please


If it were me, moAsk q nya what gud iya gpangMean kay bacn nsaup lang q og sabot para pud maKlaro naq kung unsa na gud. But if dili ka makaDare og ask, how about this, when she says those things, mo baws ka og ingon og, "kaw hap, joke2x npud ka ana. ganahan raba ko ai. manguyab q balik nimo ron". It won't answer your question noon, but it might open up the conversation for that matter.

----------


## jimville

nindutag mga love story ninyu oi. mao day ni akong 1st participation diri sa istorya. hahaha. makatawa lang ko. pwede pud ko mahimong tigtambag.

----------


## tibzoy

> If it were me, moAsk q nya what gud iya gpangMean kay bacn nsaup lang q og sabot para pud maKlaro naq kung unsa na gud. But if dili ka makaDare og ask, how about this, when she says those things, mo baws ka og ingon og, "kaw hap, joke2x npud ka ana. ganahan raba ko ai. manguyab q balik nimo ron". It won't answer your question noon, but it might open up the conversation for that matter.


Salamat Maikeru. nindot ni na advice dah! cge2x, mangita ko right moment  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Maikeru

> Salamat Maikeru. nindot ni na advice dah! cge2x, mangita ko right moment


@tibzoy: np and good luck  :Smiley:

----------


## athens30

i'm still in love with my ex.. he already have a gf right now. but i want him back.. what should i do?? please help me.. i tried to add him sa facebook but wa ko nya g accept.. but last march 4 and 5 ni txt xa nako but i ignored him kay niingon raman xa nga huwaton lang daw nako nga mag buwag sila ya gf..  :Sad:

----------


## 3nZ0y

> i'm still in love with my ex.. he already have a gf right now. but i want him back.. what should i do?? please help me.. i tried to add him sa facebook but wa ko nya g accept.. but last march 4 and 5 ni txt xa nako but i ignored him kay niingon raman xa nga huwaton lang daw nako nga mag buwag sila ya gf..


Would you settle nga spare lang ka if magbuwag sila? I know nga you love him and all........and that is noble. But you deserve to be happy sad oi. Pagbilin og bisan gamay na lang para sa imo self. Love yourself. Coz how could someone else love you if ikaw mismo dili kahibawo mo-love sa imo self?  

Bisan dili na lang nato ingnon nga imo pride naigo-- labi na kay babaye ka--ang imoha lang dignidad isip tawo ba. Nagtinarong gud ka og add niya nya wala niya gi accept. Dayon mo text siya ana? Unsa na, nambastos? 

Girl, you deserve someone better. Get over him. Mas lisod mag dwell sa past, ayaw na pagdahom nga mabalik pa to.

----------


## zitrodirdlem983

> ayaw pag self-pity....wait lang sa right person na ihatag ni Lord nmo...don't give up bsan cge ka basted....that's part of life...hehehe....


map gd... ayaw kaguol ky gamay ra na na prob... dnt take it seriously

----------


## zitrodirdlem983

> If it were me, moAsk q nya what gud iya gpangMean kay bacn nsaup lang q og sabot para pud maKlaro naq kung unsa na gud. But if dili ka makaDare og ask, how about this, when she says those things, mo baws ka og ingon og, "kaw hap, joke2x npud ka ana. ganahan raba ko ai. manguyab q balik nimo ron". It won't answer your question noon, but it might open up the conversation for that matter.


perting saktoha... correct ka pre

----------


## zitrodirdlem983

> . . .there's a reason behind all that's happening to us now. . .f we lose love, we lose it 4 a reason and that reason maybe hard 2 understand. . .but whatever it is, we just have 2 believe that God takes away when He has something better 2 give. . . ^_^



nice advice...

----------


## vanmark06

gibuwagan ko sa ako gf kai naa daw ko lain...though naa xa nakit an sa ako cp nga naa ko ktx lain gurl pwo that doesnt mean nga ni engage ko og lain....saon mani...iya man giputol tnan conectn....

----------


## Maikeru

> gibuwagan ko sa ako gf kai naa daw ko lain...though naa xa nakit an sa ako cp nga naa ko ktx lain gurl pwo that doesnt mean nga ni engage ko og lain....saon mani...iya man giputol tnan conectn....


Ako ra gud masulti. Find ways nga maEstablish balik nimo ang inyo communication that's first and foremost. If you keep trying, at some point you'll get a chance. And when you get a chance, prove to her that she got it all wrong.

Then, how about, you stop texting other girls? (unless necessary though).

----------


## Maikeru

> i'm still in love with my ex.. he already have a gf right now. but i want him back.. what should i do?? please help me.. i tried to add him sa facebook but wa ko nya g accept.. but last march 4 and 5 ni txt xa nako but i ignored him kay niingon raman xa nga huwaton lang daw nako nga mag buwag sila ya gf..


I think, that's the best thing to do. You wait. Because it would be unfair pud sa iyang present gf if magkaRelationship mong duha nga uyab pa sila.

If you really love him, then i guess, you should also be willing to wait.

----------


## vanmark06

> Ako ra gud masulti. Find ways nga maEstablish balik nimo ang inyo communication that's first and foremost. If you keep trying, at some point you'll get a chance. And when you get a chance, prove to her that she got it all wrong.
> 
> Then, how about, you stop texting other girls? (unless necessary though).


wa nman xa salig sa ako a doi...di sad tubagon ako calls...di sd xa nhan mkigstorya......saon man pag pasalig ana usab....hehehehehehe...gugmang gi atay.....grabe man sad mo asume og e.exage pa jd  ang isues sa ako x gd...

----------


## fauckaleoux

hahahaha kaluoy sad tawn sa mga taw dri oi.. hahahahha

----------


## fauckaleoux

> i'm still in love with my ex.. he already have a gf right now. but i want him back.. what should i do?? please help me.. i tried to add him sa facebook but wa ko nya g accept.. but last march 4 and 5 ni txt xa nako but i ignored him kay niingon raman xa nga huwaton lang daw nako nga mag buwag sila ya gf..


mao nay pasabot nga mangita na sad kag laing uyab. move on sis!

----------


## fauckaleoux

> gibuwagan ko sa ako gf kai naa daw ko lain...though naa xa nakit an sa ako cp nga naa ko ktx lain gurl pwo that doesnt mean nga ni engage ko og lain....saon mani...iya man giputol tnan conectn....


hahaha bang nung nakg txt2 man sd kag lain. sa man sad na nimo bro. tsk.

----------


## fauckaleoux

> gwapo unta ako crush pero naa sya smell,
> iya mouth duna sad smell,
> unsaon kaha pag sulti niya nga dili sya ma offend friends?


hahah tagaig toothbrush ug toothpaste. hahaha!

----------


## zhenna

> wa nman xa salig sa ako a doi...di sad tubagon ako calls...di sd xa nhan mkigstorya......saon man pag pasalig ana usab....hehehehehehe...gugmang gi atay.....grabe man sad mo asume og e.exage pa jd  ang isues sa ako x gd...


find a way magkatalk mo, apologize sincerely..nxt tym yaw pagtxt f magkuyog mo..girls r too sensitive gusto namo ol attention naa namo so make sure nxt tym nt to answer nor send msgs f naa xa..

----------


## zhenna

> i'm still in love with my ex.. he already have a gf right now. but i want him back.. what should i do?? please help me.. i tried to add him sa facebook but wa ko nya g accept.. but last march 4 and 5 ni txt xa nako but i ignored him kay niingon raman xa nga huwaton lang daw nako nga mag buwag sila ya gf..


move on na gurl, mas sakit mag expect sa wla,,..let go...try to enjoy na wla xa sa imo life  :smiley: 

dont tink of him anymore nor magparamdam pa ka, da more u chase him da more ka iignore nya..

----------


## zyden112

SALIG lang dyud sa imo self brad... ayaw ug duha2x panguyab... sense of humor bai... gamit keu nah...  :Smiley:

----------


## edwin14

hahahaha.... bang tagilid mn pd tah ana pero payt lng ana jud nang gugma...

----------


## yuchoose

di na nako kaya huhuhuhu sakita oi buwagan ko after 2 hours chula man dayn og lain ahhhhhhhh stupid kaayu!!!!

----------


## franzce

@blackfedora pyter kaau tambag pang pastor kaau.. heheh like!

----------


## V@nity

sorry, wrong post. :=)

----------


## shawnyboy777

you must wait.. for wat may come... ^^

----------


## gabzreal

pg think lng nga girl magnet ka..think positive...dont think about what u dont want to happen...
pa tudlo ka? unsaon?.hehehe

----------


## jimville

if you love two persons at the same time, and if you have to choose one of them, choose the second one, because if you really had loved the first, you wouldn't have fallen for the second one.

----------


## jimville

> wa nman xa salig sa ako a doi...di sad tubagon ako calls...di sd xa nhan mkigstorya......saon man pag pasalig ana usab....hehehehehehe...gugmang gi atay.....grabe man sad mo asume og e.exage pa jd  ang isues sa ako x gd...


tanaw nako doi, di mana ingon wala syay salig nimo. siya guro nakakitag lain or napul-an ba. ang pinaka best way para mo makastorya is personalon jud ug stirya face2face. pangita sag conection. og mahimo suhuli tong makatabang nimo para lang magkakita mo.

di man sad ingon na desperado, pero dapat lang pud jud mugamit ka sa tanan ways na possible para magkastorya mo.

----------


## jimville

> Around July last year, ni-court ko sa akong nabuangan na crush kaso lang 'NO' iya answer. Nahagba akong kalibutan, as in depressed jud. Friends ra japon mi after ato pero mailang na siya nako everytime magkuyog mi. Na undang na pud among txt2x. As in, naa nami distance.
> 
> Pero karon, makabantay jud ko na murag suggestive iyang pag-treat nako recently (tawgon ko niya "hubby", mag-sweet2x siya nako if magkuyog mi, sulti siya ug "i love you uyab na ta", etc..) pero basin joke2x ra diay ni iya.
> 
> Nalibog na man ko oi. Unsaon nako ni mga master? Sakyan nako ni or sabayan na lang nako? naa pa man gud na feel niya, wai binuang. Tabang please



madahan ug joke2??  d man sad cguro lalim ingana magjoke2 nga love ka niya. kung joke manggani. pangitag paagi nga matinuud na. pwede pud gamitan nimog suggestive strategy pareha niya, para matinuud jud nga love ka niya. kung dli mangani to tinuud nga uyab daw mo, ingni "nga nitoo baya bya ka love ko nimo". 

ayaw lang awaya jud. kadugayan patay na patay lagi na nimu pramis. usahay sakto manang ilang giingon na binuang2 pero tinuod diay/ matinuod kadugayan.

----------


## BIOS

confidence ra na bai, dapat confident ka mu lihok... kanag bisag papalton ka ug napkin sa 360 unya chicks ang mga tindera dili ka ma uwaw. unya dapat sakto sad ka ug bala nga imu ipakita kanang pwede ka kadala sa SM cinema ug panagsa unya kaun gamay sa chowking... ana ra na...

----------


## slvrviccivvic

believe in yourself bro..  :Smiley:  

naa ra jd na nimo,.. 

naa ra jd na'y m.abot para nimo,... ayaw kabalaka,..

ayaw pd pgdali,...

----------


## makoy07

why do girls choose older than them?why is that?

----------


## renluna

love problem? me and my fiance are drifting apart.  :Sad:

----------


## entomz

wew love love love ^^. bro paabot lang basin nya foreigner na girl imo ma pangasawa hehehe

----------


## entomz

ang ako prob lang now kay when ko ma junior mem here in istorya.net ....  T_T

----------


## bowee

_aahh AMORE...  loves begets love.. We are too focus of loving others when in reality we tend to lose the core of all things.. TO LOVE OURSELF first...  If the person refuse your love? don't force that person.. it's much more fleeting to LOVE and PAMPER yourself first, before you can PAMPER and LOVE someone..._

----------


## beyee

how come it's easy for some to move on with a new partner?

that really baffles me a lot.

----------


## Jaroslo

thats how life is, just keep positive to your life, there is a special girl, you will meet him soon.

----------


## jovanvallesfin@yahoo.com

sayop tngali imong approach brad...dritsoha na,wlay hagan2 bah! dn mostly mga girls pud karn bai ky mas ganhan jud na cla og mga gift..so mao na ako ikasulti mahal
ang mg mahal..

----------


## lenu

mangayu 

ko sa 

inyu 
advice

nganu dle man

jud ko 

ka sulti  sa 
akong feeling 
sa 
girl kung
anha na sa
iya atubangan?

----------


## asianheart

ako ikatambag nimo brod noh...mo-inom ka daan ug beer para naa kay guts mosulti sa imong feelings sa girl...hehe

----------


## hotkeyy83

hahahaha bai ayaw ana shy of type ky wa na ma uso sa gurls mostly sa gurls d ganahan ana shy ila gusto na jamming.funny kana geingon na sense of humor bisan d ka gwapo.. bahala d gwapo basta astig og dating bah pina rockers bah..heheh

----------


## biko

..try to be bubbly sometimes bro, maybe you hid something to urself that's so difficult for you to show-off, try to be confident enuf, be with ur self..pag boys kc yung shy type, pag once nauunahan na ng girl sa ka weirdohan, ayun wala na, nahihiya, natotorpe na, but some girls are challenged with those kind of guys..try to be "MABAIT PERO MEJO praning"  :Smiley:

----------


## patty

naai apan? heheh

----------


## seppuku

unsai buhaton if cge lng mo awai nya ikaw lang pirmi sayop..eventhough imo partner kai ang claro masayop :Huh: ?

----------


## lalala69

> unsai buhaton if cge lng mo awai nya ikaw lang pirmi sayop..eventhough imo partner kai ang claro masayop?


Never talk at the same time. when some1 talks, one must listen.
Don't get angry at what he/she will say. Never talk when both of u are angry.

----------


## Le'rei

ive been there sa imong na experience...wat i did kay nkigbuwag ko para mo tagam....kapoy nah cgeg pa ubos, and xa nlng pirmi sabton....

----------


## Le'rei

unsai buhaton if cge lng mo awai nya ikaw lang pirmi sayop..eventhough imo partner kai ang claro masayop? 

ive been there sa imong na experience...wat i did kay nkigbuwag ko para mo tagam....kapoy nah cgeg pa ubos, and xa nlng pirmi sabton....

----------


## orland

bro. para dili ka mabasted, ayaw panguyab if dili ka sure kung nakagusto ba sad ang girl sa imo... Sweet2x lang gud bisan dili pamo uyab, if u look at her eyes, dont blink ur eyes... then 1 day just tell her that you like her, dont tell yet that you love her. just "like". then do not force her to accept you, pa humble style ba, para malooy..nyaahahahhaa

----------


## orland

> unsai buhaton if cge lng mo awai nya ikaw lang pirmi sayop..eventhough imo partner kai ang claro masayop?


Istoryaheeeeeeeee imong partner bisan kad**** lang den lood2x dayon style ba ug ayaw tingog para makahinoklog to imong partner.. istoryahan nimo about sa imong feelings nga ikaw lang pirmi sayop bisan klaro kaayo nga sayop imong partner.. Just like what i did very effective...hahahha

----------


## orland

> mangayu 
> 
> ko sa 
> 
> inyu 
> advice
> 
> nganu dle man
> 
> ...


brod, do not take it seriously about your feelings kay diha ka maglisod sa pagsulti. just think about it nga u r just talking to a friend. make some jokes first para maka-adlib dayon ka sa imong gusto isulti...kanang medyo cornie nga joke brad para mapansin ka niya sa imong joke.. then birahe dayon

----------


## lyrrem

> unsai buhaton if cge lng mo awai nya ikaw lang pirmi sayop..eventhough imo partner kai ang claro masayop?


How did you establish nga imong partner jud ang sayop? basig naa pd kay lapses nga wala nmo narecognize.. pg storya mo ug tarong and i suggest kanang mgtalk mo nga wala mo sa peak sa inyong emotions coz it will only worsen the problem kay mng gawas na ang dli dapat isulte..

----------


## Jansian

This crazy little thing called love..... can kill..... me!  :Cheesy:

----------


## kapams

pare padalhan mo ng flowers.. wag mo sabihin malayo.. kung malayo i-LBC mo! gawan mo ng paraan..

----------


## grafix

help me please ... i need more suggestions:

na inlove ko sa isa ka bae hantod karon ... mao ne among sitwasyun ...

june starting sa klase nako na ka meet kog bae na nakaingun ko sa akong self na xa na gyod .. .grabe namo ka close with in 2 months mura n gyod meg uyab halos tanang friends, staff sa skol, prof namo ,.. maka engun na kami na gyod ...

were in mutual stage ... kay bag.o lang daw cla nAgbuwag sa eyang PAST X last may nag ask ko kung wen xa ready makauyab ...she replied after 3 months pa daw ... so i waited because sa eyang mga sweet na mga txt ... daghan man nanguyab sa eyaha pero gpang busted lang nya ... then ana ko nganung gbusted man nemo ... ana xa na AKO daw ang eyang gi PILI sa kadaghan ... weow how sweet .. pero akong namatikdan while mag uban me .. busy xa sa eyang phone txt2 ... then neabot ang times na naay cge tawag sa eyaha with the KILIG FACTOR ... nahuna-hunaan nko na eya tong X .. g baliwala lang nko ... then neabot ang time na nag POST xa sa eyang WALL sa Fb ... the message is like this ... unsaon daw nya pagkalimot sa eyang X even a single note sa kanta eyang X daw ang ma remember .. soo i realized na dele pa gyod nya kaya maka let go..
nag ask kung one question na maglisod gyod xa tubag ... i ask this " what if makig BALIK ang emong past X sa emoha makigbalik ka " ang tubag nya ... OO for another chance daw ... i ask myself unsa lang gyod diay ko sa eyaha ... so nag anam2 kog palau sa eyaha .. its my choice already para dele na kaau ko masakitan ...
last friday nag uban me sa skol .. under the tree nag talk me kami lang duha ... after a minute nag engun xa na muadto xag cafeteria kay toa eyang manghud ... nesugut ko then ako adto sa among department office kay officer man ko sa among department ... after a minute naay ang engun sa akoa na naay kauban laen laki pero wala ko nitoo ... after a minute natagbuan nako akong gma bestfriends sa skol ... nagtindog sa may hallway .. paduol ko sa elaha pero lau pako nkita na nako akoang ka MU na bae with other GUY ... murag gikomot akong dughan sa kasakit ... pasumangel daun ko na muadto registrar para makita gyod nako clang duha ... nalabyan gyod nako cla nag storya ... grabe kasakit gyod as in ... pero ni smile lang ghapon ko sa elaha then gi totokan nko ang duha ...
ana akong bestfriend na BANTOG RA DELE MOTOBAG sa tawag kay naa diay laeng ka storya ... soo nag decide ko na mo let go na gyod ko nya after sa tanan ...

6 days na karon na wala me klaro kitaay no txt, kung magkit man gani deadma lang ko , classmate me sa tanang subject and kauban me as officer sa department lisodan ko sa akong sitwasyun ...

ang akong pangutana :

sakto ba akong decisyun na dele na makig uban sa eyaha ... dele na mo txt gi potol na nako among communication ... ang akong gihuna2 sayang kaau akong nasugdan ...

need more advices sa mga LOVERS draa :

----------


## gomacygo

"sakto ba akong decisyun na dele na makig uban sa eyaha ... dele na mo txt gi potol na nako among communication ... ang akong gihuna2 sayang kaau akong nasugdan ..."
I think f you want to go to the next level with her and she doesn't because of past or any other issues, then for your part it is best to just stay away coz you would only get hurt.
I think pd nga iyaha ka gpa.lead.on... unsa mn nang bae mu ingon na 'ikaw akong gpili' tapos mu ingon ra na gsto pa d.i xa makig balik sa iya ex... obviously wa pjd xa ka get over... kn imuha pani ipadaun imung advances with her to the next level nga more than friends unya ngka taon na gisugot njd ka nya.. unya wa pa d.i xa naka get over sa iya ex.. then ikaw ra mg suffer in the end.. d jd ka ka ingon ana na sayang imung nasugdan kn ma abot na ana na panahona.. ikaw ra mg mahay...

pero.. on the other hand.. you could choose to just stay friends with her and stop your love advances towards her.. that way you could still communicate with her.. but you have to have that control over yourself nga d ipa abot sa point nga basin ipa lead on npd ka sa girl and i.itoy2 lng ka nya...

mao na brod.. bata paka... for sure kadghn paka maka ingon ug 'she's the one' to some other girls pa...take it from me...no doubt about it...hahaha

---
Shop Everything Else - go macy go! - Multiply Marketplace Philippines
gomacygo

----------


## divine68

fight jud kung love nimo xa. kung dili, then just sit by and watch others take her away from you... show her you love her, ipa kilig pd xa, ug uban pa.

----------


## grafix

for now im in moving on na accept na nako ang tanan sa amoa ... pero dako kaau sagpa sa akong face eyang gbuhat sa akoa gtunto ra ko nya ... one thing pa diay ang eyang gamet karon na no. sa cel kay katong sim na gpapalit nya sa akoa kay dele na daw xa ganahan sa eyang old sim kay gus2 na xa mag move on sa eyang past .. thinking na DUAL SIM eyang phone ... g.ahak gbuhat rakong stupid ... almost a week napud na ala me nag talk ... everytime nalang na magkita me dele na nako xa pansinun pero once nakit.an nko xa na gtotokan ko nya pag.au pero wala lang ko ... i feel ok na ... kay nadawat na nako ang tnan ... na dele gyod me magka kami ... pero naa xay gusto esulte the way na totokan ko nya ... ambot lang kung unsa man gani .. kay dele nako makig storya sa eyaha ...

----------


## audi

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


bro try not to look for a partner, let them look for you, being single is the best part of life. if naa naka commitment it will just pressured u and makes ur life go trembling down, prefer to have a casual rel just like wat i did for the last 10 years of my life. believe me you can fine lots of people who also wanted to be with someone whom they can share intimate moments but with no holds. just try to open ur eyes theyre just all over u...

----------


## flexygurl

...take it easy, dont be rush, theirs always someone for everyone...the right one will come not now but sooner or later when the right time comes then you will say...its worth waiting for..pro matiguwang nalang gani ka hinuwat then it mean wala jud ka swerte..hehehe joke!!!

----------


## brackitz

pangitag batig nawong...

----------


## kenox

@grafix

tell her everything u feel for her bro before ka mo let go... coz  if not, it may end up u will be chasing for her again coz naa kay wla na buhat or na sult nya =)

before ka mo let go physically...let go sah mentally and emotionally =)

----------


## stalion22

ipakita sa girl imong worth. instead nga ikaw ang mag apas nya. dpat ipakita nimo nga superior ka sa ubang lalaki sa imong palibot. gets?

----------


## viktor_frankl

you don't need to be sad nga basted ka pirmi or wala kay uyab karon. life is so beautiful! we should not complain about things that we don't have. instead, dapat thankful ta sa kung unsay naa nato. ako nimo bro, mas maayo if i-enjoy usa nimo imo time with your family or close friends. di bitaw ni lumba ang relationship. enjoy lang usa...para when u have a serious relationship na, at least u can tell urself that you have enjoyed your being single kaysa magdali ka ug panguyab, di na hinuon nimo ma enjoy ang imo pag ka single. di nimo makita and variety sa beauty.

----------


## grafix

> @grafix
> 
> tell her everything u feel for her bro before ka mo let go... coz  if not, it may end up u will be chasing for her again coz naa kay wla na buhat or na sult nya =)
> 
> before ka mo let go physically...let go sah mentally and emotionally =)



---------------------------------------------------------

nasulte na nako tanan-tanan sa eyaha ... og nabuhat na napud nko tanan ...  sad but true ... not enought pa ghapon .. nangeta pa ghapon og laen xa ... then i have no choice ... at all ...

----------


## couch_patata

> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> nasulte na nako tanan-tanan sa eyaha ... og nabuhat na napud nko tanan ... sad but true ... not enought pa ghapon .. nangeta pa ghapon og laen xa ... then i have no choice ... at all ...


 
haay.. ana jd na lyf.. hug nlng b.. =p

----------


## kenox

sobra ug t ang enough bro...nada sah kalagot ay..hahahaha

@topic

btaw bro...after sah imong ge buhat..move on..prove to her nga kaya nmu nga wla siya...

ayaw pakita nga weak ka kung wla siya...in that way ma tandog pud iyang pride =)

----------


## grafix

sobra gyod kataas eyang pride ... baga kaau xa nawng hantod karon xay pay nakasala xa pay walay gana makig storya ... ang nakalisod klasmate me halos tanang subject sa skol ... but for now hapi nako sa eyaha naa na pud xa laeng ma LEACH ... and hapi napud ko sa akong SINGLE LIFE ...

thanks sa tanan ang advise ...

----------


## kenox

just njoy ur life...that's the good thing about it =)

----------


## L...23

mga lalake! hehe  :Smiley:   normal ra na ninyu na dili kaau magparamdam sa inyu gf? aw dba lahi rman jud tag approach sa relationship,girls tend to text always na usahay dapat always mag istorya.. aq bf wala nq gipa cellphone2 so amua means of commu is facebook lng jud, we're almost three years na and recently naa mi misunderstanding, nag msg q sa fb aq gipagawas aq kaulit i admit naa sad jud q naingun mga lain didto then after to niya nabasa wa na jud xa ni reply sa aq, as in it's been like this for almost three weeks na sad, mka praning pud baya.. before ato  amua away okay man kaau mi.. kato lang jud, den ga sorry nq niya gaipost na gud nq sa iya wall, deadma lng jud ai.. dghan na kau kug msg niya, gkalimtan na gli to nq amua away,tsada na kau aq mga mensahe, kebz lng jud xa pero muchat xas iyang agaw if online, meaning gkabasahan jud to niya aq msgs.. unsa kha possible na reason nganu na in ato xa  :Sad: 

and unsa man aq angay buhaton? di nlng pud q mucontact niya bah? hahaii

----------


## gerephil

pa tambag nlang noy kulas ...  :Smiley:

----------


## gerephil

ad2 ah sa ilaha..twagi sa ilaha. nya *********.. problem solve...

angry won't solve anything. mass maa pa cute2 ka niya if mag ka talk2 namo..be understanding.

----------


## amazingboy109

If dli jud para nemo. You have no choice but to leave her.  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## divine68

destiny is what you make it. . .

----------


## NADOWS

cool ka lng dahil mas may makikita ka pang higit pa sa kanya don't loose hope...

----------


## divine68

napa ba to si dr love? nyahahhaa karaan na kau

----------


## de_zonemer

:Thumbs Up:

----------


## de_zonemer

> @salazar slytherin...
> 
> bro, this is just my own thoughts and basing from my experience... 
> 
> 1) maybe you just haven't found the right kind of girl for you... so be patient and live in God. And you'll know it fully what He wants. Because obeying His will brings contentment and peace, not doubt. 
> 
> 2) shy ka bro? huwag naman, it's not really a masculine quality to be shy. Most girls would enjoy a more outgoing and forward personality. but you don't have to change completely. just assert now and then. give something of yourself. grow socially. perhaps being more active in your church or in your community, possibly in activities that you enjoy and find interesting... definitely there God will lead you to your match.
> 
> When there is life, there is hope. When there is hope, love is too.


you're right bro there still hope in everythings happen be strong and someone comes at the right time

----------


## bOOm_bie_lath

kalooy sad nimu oi...hulata lng gud.....ayaw pangitaa ang love kay moabot ra na....enjoy being single 4 now...

----------


## Clypz

sad.. ana jud na.. you'll get the right one eventually

----------


## wire

...kanta mani bro... hehehe... doul doul nani sa Right Here Waiting For you... 




> you're right bro there still hope in everythings happen be strong and someone comes at the right time

----------


## de_zonemer

bro yaw jd pag-shy2x dha kay na mabiyaan ka sa panon haha

----------


## minty_meh

Any worries about love? Tell me about it.. I will make some advices..  :Smiley:  and everybody are free to make their advices too..

----------


## thinkspace

i don't have one though but im willing to help  :Wink:

----------


## mark_lester

> i don't have one though but im willing to help


nice to hear that.. a perfect couple i guess..  :Smiley:

----------


## mark_lester

> Any worries about love? Tell me about it.. I will make some advices..  and everybody are free to make their advices too..


got a problem.. i am deeply inlove with this girl.. but everytime we got war, iya ipamukha iya nagasto naku.. those given tshirts, iya gision..i love her kaso wa ku mabuhat if lisud kau mangita work..

----------


## jairoh_

I have two problems:

First, wa koi kwarta. 

Second, problema nako ning motivation.

Third, inlove japon ko sa akong amiga since 2nd year highschool pa, dugay na au. nanguyab ko niya atong 2nd yr highschool pako pero wa ko gisugot kai bata pami, nya focus cya sa iyang studies kai mag.doctora baya iya pangandoy, nagskul cya sa UP ron, (ako tawn, banggiitang wanna be a good programmer na wa nagtarong ug skwela). Karun, mas close nami murag labaw pas bestfriend, kai ari cya nako mu.share sa iyang mga problema kai ari ra cya nako makasalig, mao sad ako adto sad ko niya mu.share sako mga problema, like katong last month man cguro to na problemado au nya hubog au kai nag.inom, wa q nag.expect na mahimo niyag tawganai mi sa celpon almost 1 hour nya bsag.unsa ra akong sturya kai hubog gud au, pataka nlng ug yawit pero wa jud cyai pul.e cgeg paminaw sako mga blema and ako pud wa sad ko pul.e sa iyang problema. pero saon mani, na crush man cya atong iyang schoolmate sa UP na murag naai dugo na Jewish. nya ako pud tawn kai mu.ingon nlng "bagay man mo kai brayt cya, dako ug mog future, malipay sad imo mama na", kai iya mama(professor sa UP) dako man kaau ug expectation niya. Nya wa ko kbw unsai buhaton syempre di ko nahan mu take advantage abi kai close na au mi, kbw mi sa secreto sa usag usa. di ko nahan sayangon amu pagka.amiga since cya ra akong tarong na amiga(bestfriend). Lagi bata pako nya dghan pa au kong mga kaagi pero dghan naman sad kong nauyab sukad atong iya kong gi.reject pag 2nd year highschool nako pero wa man japon, mu end up man jud na cya akong huna.hunaon pirmi.


kbw ko mu.ingon mo na ayaw ana kai "kung kamo, kamo man jud", kapoya anang replya cgeg balik pero tinuod man sad.
or mu.ingon ba mo na "suwayi lng bro kai kung true friend jud cya, di mawala na iyang pagka.bestfriend nimo". NAH! SAMOT!
Lisud oe, 1 mistake can blow a gun!  :Cheesy: 
unsai ma say nimo TS?

----------


## thinkspace

> got a problem.. i am deeply inlove with this girl.. but everytime we got war, iya ipamukha iya nagasto naku.. those given tshirts, iya gision..i love her kaso wa ku mabuhat if lisud kau mangita work..


naay shortcut sa imong problema bro, ayaw jud ug awaya imong gf taman sa imong ginwaha pra dili ka maboy-boyan  :Cheesy: 

laing pamaagi kay imong istoryahon imong gf kay naa man juy hinungdan sa inyong gi-awayan. i pressume wala kay work karon (correct me if im wrong), kung wala kay work karon dobleha imong paningkamot nga makakita ug work kay basin ang iyang pagboy-boy nmo naay mensahe nga wala lang nmo nakuha  :Wink:

----------


## thinkspace

> I have two problems:
> 
> First, wa koi kwarta. 
> 
> Second, problema nako ning motivation.
> 
> Third, inlove japon ko sa akong amiga since 2nd year highschool pa, dugay na au. nanguyab ko niya atong 2nd yr highschool pako pero wa ko gisugot kai bata pami, nya focus cya sa iyang studies kai mag.doctora baya iya pangandoy, nagskul cya sa UP ron, (ako tawn, banggiitang wanna be a good programmer na wa nagtarong ug skwela). Karun, mas close nami murag labaw pas bestfriend, kai ari cya nako mu.share sa iyang mga problema kai ari ra cya nako makasalig, mao sad ako adto sad ko niya mu.share sako mga problema, like katong last month man cguro to na problemado au nya hubog au kai nag.inom, wa q nag.expect na mahimo niyag tawganai mi sa celpon almost 1 hour nya bsag.unsa ra akong sturya kai hubog gud au, pataka nlng ug yawit pero wa jud cyai pul.e cgeg paminaw sako mga blema and ako pud wa sad ko pul.e sa iyang problema. pero saon mani, na crush man cya atong iyang schoolmate sa UP na murag naai dugo na Jewish. nya ako pud tawn kai mu.ingon nlng "bagay man mo kai brayt cya, dako ug mog future, malipay sad imo mama na", kai iya mama(professor sa UP) dako man kaau ug expectation niya. Nya wa ko kbw unsai buhaton syempre di ko nahan mu take advantage abi kai close na au mi, kbw mi sa secreto sa usag usa. di ko nahan sayangon amu pagka.amiga since cya ra akong tarong na amiga(bestfriend). Lagi bata pako nya dghan pa au kong mga kaagi pero dghan naman sad kong nauyab sukad atong iya kong gi.reject pag 2nd year highschool nako pero wa man japon, mu end up man jud na cya akong huna.hunaon pirmi.
> 
> 
> ...


1) ayaw problemaha ang kwarta bro, ang kwarta naa ra na bisan asa basta kabalo lang ka mangita  :Wink:  dili pasabot nga kung wala kay kwarta dili ka pwedeng mahigugma  :Wink:  of course naa man juy priority ang taw. basin ang imong priority kay ang pag iskwela so do good on ur studies so can attract more money later on...

2) wala kay motivation? sa unsa nga pamaagi?

3) bestfriend nmo ang babaye ug na crush ka niya. dapat nimong respetaran inyong pagka amiga (bestfriend) ayaw ug take advantage niya. kung unsay iyang problema dapat naa ka sa iyang kilid bahala ug masakitan ka (mao na ang tinoorayng amigo). ayaw huna2x nga kung naa cya gusto sa lain dili na cya nmo kay im sure she's grateful to have someone like you  :Wink:  so keep it up!

----------


## jairoh_

@thinkspace, mao jud sa.

ATOTS OE!  :Cheesy:

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

> I have two problems:
> 
> First, wa koi kwarta. 
> 
> Second, problema nako ning motivation.
> 
> Third, inlove japon ko sa akong amiga since 2nd year highschool pa, dugay na au. nanguyab ko niya atong 2nd yr highschool pako pero wa ko gisugot kai bata pami, nya focus cya sa iyang studies kai mag.doctora baya iya pangandoy, nagskul cya sa UP ron, (ako tawn, banggiitang wanna be a good programmer na wa nagtarong ug skwela). Karun, mas close nami murag labaw pas bestfriend, kai ari cya nako mu.share sa iyang mga problema kai ari ra cya nako makasalig, mao sad ako adto sad ko niya mu.share sako mga problema, like katong last month man cguro to na problemado au nya hubog au kai nag.inom, wa q nag.expect na mahimo niyag tawganai mi sa celpon almost 1 hour nya bsag.unsa ra akong sturya kai hubog gud au, pataka nlng ug yawit pero wa jud cyai pul.e cgeg paminaw sako mga blema and ako pud wa sad ko pul.e sa iyang problema. pero saon mani, na crush man cya atong iyang schoolmate sa UP na murag naai dugo na Jewish. nya ako pud tawn kai mu.ingon nlng "bagay man mo kai brayt cya, dako ug mog future, malipay sad imo mama na", kai iya mama(professor sa UP) dako man kaau ug expectation niya. Nya wa ko kbw unsai buhaton syempre di ko nahan mu take advantage abi kai close na au mi, kbw mi sa secreto sa usag usa. di ko nahan sayangon amu pagka.amiga since cya ra akong tarong na amiga(bestfriend). Lagi bata pako nya dghan pa au kong mga kaagi pero dghan naman sad kong nauyab sukad atong iya kong gi.reject pag 2nd year highschool nako pero wa man japon, mu end up man jud na cya akong huna.hunaon pirmi.
> 
> 
> ...


bro imong story murag salida....hehehe gud luck...

----------


## minty_meh

> I have two problems:
> 
> First, wa koi kwarta. 
> 
> Second, problema nako ning motivation.
> 
> Third, inlove japon ko sa akong amiga since 2nd year highschool pa, dugay na au. nanguyab ko niya atong 2nd yr highschool pako pero wa ko gisugot kai bata pami, nya focus cya sa iyang studies kai mag.doctora baya iya pangandoy, nagskul cya sa UP ron, (ako tawn, banggiitang wanna be a good programmer na wa nagtarong ug skwela). Karun, mas close nami murag labaw pas bestfriend, kai ari cya nako mu.share sa iyang mga problema kai ari ra cya nako makasalig, mao sad ako adto sad ko niya mu.share sako mga problema, like katong last month man cguro to na problemado au nya hubog au kai nag.inom, wa q nag.expect na mahimo niyag tawganai mi sa celpon almost 1 hour nya bsag.unsa ra akong sturya kai hubog gud au, pataka nlng ug yawit pero wa jud cyai pul.e cgeg paminaw sako mga blema and ako pud wa sad ko pul.e sa iyang problema. pero saon mani, na crush man cya atong iyang schoolmate sa UP na murag naai dugo na Jewish. nya ako pud tawn kai mu.ingon nlng "bagay man mo kai brayt cya, dako ug mog future, malipay sad imo mama na", kai iya mama(professor sa UP) dako man kaau ug expectation niya. Nya wa ko kbw unsai buhaton syempre di ko nahan mu take advantage abi kai close na au mi, kbw mi sa secreto sa usag usa. di ko nahan sayangon amu pagka.amiga since cya ra akong tarong na amiga(bestfriend). Lagi bata pako nya dghan pa au kong mga kaagi pero dghan naman sad kong nauyab sukad atong iya kong gi.reject pag 2nd year highschool nako pero wa man japon, mu end up man jud na cya akong huna.hunaon pirmi.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm..not good sa advices, but il try my best..

i admire ur love for her..atlest nadistinguish nmu ang love for ur highskul friend than to your ex, ex girlfriends.. :Wink:  One thing I dont like about u is nagself pity ka, porket in.ana ra imu tan.aw sa imu self.. u know wat programer is nice, theyre genius i guess..ang imu buhaton is first to know ur goals in life..ofcourse tarungon na nmu ang skwela. thats the only thing that u can prove to urself that u are worthy of her..and mwala nsad imu insecurities sa iya crush..if u have what it takes, the confidence..u will not pity urself. U will think u are somebody compared to any guys. This confidence will help to have the guts over your highschool friend..As a bestfriend, i know she is aware how special she is to u..mau na mkapainlove sa girl..just continue to be at her side,through good and in bad..in this way she may realize how important YOU ARE, di natin alam na same treatment kau sa isat isa..special ka din sa kanya..sino ba nman ang basta basta lang ngtitiwla kung hindi special ang isang tao sau? make this treatment grow,,normal lang mgkacrush.. kasi maybe admiration or dahil bright cya.. tsaka nman! dont push her to that man kasi mas lalo mong kinakawawa ang sarili mo..ika nga if cge kantyawan sa isa ka person,the more mainlove.. try to build that confidence in u. U prove to everybody na u are somebody pra deserving ka nya ug maacept ra sad ka sa iya mom.. dont wory, atlest bestfriend namu.. mas madali mainlove..  :Wink:

----------


## kuyabog

Dear minty_meh,

Naa koy problema sa love. Kung mangutana ko sa akong lablab kung lab pa ko niya, dili man sya motubag. Usahay mo smile ra, usahay mohilom ra. Wala ko kasabot. Palihog tambagi ug pasabta kuno ko.

Nagpatambag,

Kuya Bog

----------


## thinkspace

> Dear minty_meh,
> 
> Naa koy problema sa love. Kung mangutana ko sa akong lablab kung lab pa ko niya, dili man sya motubag. Usahay mo smile ra, usahay mohilom ra. Wala ko kasabot. Palihog tambagi ug pasabta kuno ko.
> 
> Nagpatambag,
> 
> Kuya Bog


kuya bog,

ayaw liboga imong kaugalingon kay ang tubag sa imong pangutana naa ra sa iyang reaksyon. kabalo naman tingali ka sa panultion nga "silence means yes" ug "action speaks louder than words" dba? kung mao, natubag na imong pangutana. naa man guy higayon nga ang babaye dili verbal sa ilang gibati kung dili ipa-agi lang sa matam-is nga pahiyum... hehehe

----------


## minty_meh

> Dear minty_meh,
> 
> Naa koy problema sa love. Kung mangutana ko sa akong lablab kung lab pa ko niya, dili man sya motubag. Usahay mo smile ra, usahay mohilom ra. Wala ko kasabot. Palihog tambagi ug pasabta kuno ko.
> 
> Nagpatambag,
> 
> Kuya Bog


heh!! haha tig tambag najud q ani..hehe ang buot pasabot ana ngano muhilom cya kay naghuna huna cya kung love ba jud ka nya.. den pag mu smile na cya meaning love pa ka niya, mauwaw lang cya mustorya mauna ipaagi ug katawa..  solve :Huh: ?

----------


## thinkspace

murag gamay ra ang naay problema sa gugma dire... pulos malipayon sa ilang relasyon ang mga tawo...

----------


## kuyabog

> heh!! haha tig tambag najud q ani..hehe ang buot pasabot ana ngano muhilom cya kay naghuna huna cya kung love ba jud ka nya.. den pag mu smile na cya meaning love pa ka niya, mauwaw lang cya mustorya mauna ipaagi ug katawa..  solve?


ah, mao diay to.. hehe..

makabasa ra to sya diri.. manukmag ra ba to..

----------


## apolgreyz

> ah, mao diay to.. hehe..
> 
> makabasa ra to sya diri.. manukmag ra ba to..


agoi! hahaha ka wayuk sa imong uyab oi! haha

----------


## kuyabog

> agoi! hahaha ka wayuk sa imong uyab oi! haha


sweet kaau to manukmag.. ooh.. mingaw nuon ko samot ai..

----------


## apolgreyz

> sweet kaau to manukmag.. ooh.. mingaw nuon ko samot ai..


ayyyeeeehhh! sakaveygah! haha

----------


## brian joshua

ang dalaga gipamabdosan sa amahan...
ang dalaga duna pd bata sa iyang uyab...
unsay kahimtang ana nila?

----------


## minty_meh

mao bah,, ang dalaga iya jud gusto nga mabdosan cya sa iya amahan? or murag rape? kabalo sad iya mama ana? unsa sad iya reaction? same jud na sa nahitabo sa aq cousin.. girape sa papa ang eldest but iya mom dli mutoo, den second iya manghod, dli jud ghapon motoo.. kaso naa nkawitnes sa pagrape mauna napreso ang papa.. but u know wat, iya mama mikuog jud sa iya bana.. now ang eldest naa na anak sa amahan.. ug naa nsad cya anak sa iya uyab.. wla jud cyay mabuhat.. alangan iya patyon iyang bata.. ofcors malahi jud iyu treatment sa anak sa amahan.. but she learn to love her daughter kay wa man jud sala ang bta.. iya nalang huna.hunaon na naa na justice kay napreso na iya papa.. so enough nato nya.. ang uyab sad nya, midawat nalang sa nahitabo..kay if love nmu ang person, accept her as who she is.. total la man jud tuyua..

----------


## brian joshua

unya karun ang mama sa uyab sa dalaga
giminyo-am mn pd sa amahan sa dalaga
maunsa nman ni cla?

----------


## rics zalved

> I have two problems:
> 
> First, wa koi kwarta. 
> 
> Second, problema nako ning motivation.
> 
> Third, inlove japon ko sa akong amiga since 2nd year highschool pa, dugay na au. nanguyab ko niya atong 2nd yr highschool pako pero wa ko gisugot kai bata pami, nya focus cya sa iyang studies kai mag.doctora baya iya pangandoy, nagskul cya sa UP ron, (ako tawn, banggiitang wanna be a good programmer na wa nagtarong ug skwela). Karun, mas close nami murag labaw pas bestfriend, kai ari cya nako mu.share sa iyang mga problema kai ari ra cya nako makasalig, mao sad ako adto sad ko niya mu.share sako mga problema, like katong last month man cguro to na problemado au nya hubog au kai nag.inom, wa q nag.expect na mahimo niyag tawganai mi sa celpon almost 1 hour nya bsag.unsa ra akong sturya kai hubog gud au, pataka nlng ug yawit pero wa jud cyai pul.e cgeg paminaw sako mga blema and ako pud wa sad ko pul.e sa iyang problema. pero saon mani, na crush man cya atong iyang schoolmate sa UP na murag naai dugo na Jewish. nya ako pud tawn kai mu.ingon nlng "bagay man mo kai brayt cya, dako ug mog future, malipay sad imo mama na", kai iya mama(professor sa UP) dako man kaau ug expectation niya. Nya wa ko kbw unsai buhaton syempre di ko nahan mu take advantage abi kai close na au mi, kbw mi sa secreto sa usag usa. di ko nahan sayangon amu pagka.amiga since cya ra akong tarong na amiga(bestfriend). Lagi bata pako nya dghan pa au kong mga kaagi pero dghan naman sad kong nauyab sukad atong iya kong gi.reject pag 2nd year highschool nako pero wa man japon, mu end up man jud na cya akong huna.hunaon pirmi.
> 
> 
> ...


kung DMD na jud bay, tug-ani siya nga wala gihapon nawala imo feelings niya, para mawala na ang imong tunok nga nakatusok sa imong dughan ron..haha...pero pangitai ug paagi nga dili malain..

----------


## minty_meh

> kung DMD na jud bay, tug-ani siya nga wala gihapon nawala imo feelings niya, para mawala na ang imong tunok nga nakatusok sa imong dughan ron..haha...pero pangitai ug paagi nga dili malain..


pwede sad..  :Smiley:  just have the guts..

----------


## jairoh_

> kung DMD na jud bay, tug-ani siya nga wala gihapon nawala imo feelings niya, para mawala na ang imong tunok nga nakatusok sa imong dughan ron..haha...pero pangitai ug paagi nga dili malain..


dmd oe, malain jud to.

----------


## minty_meh

haha btaw sad..learn to get her heart muna..  :Wink:

----------


## minty_meh

> unya karun ang mama sa uyab sa dalaga
> giminyo-am mn pd sa amahan sa dalaga
> maunsa nman ni cla?


wow.. worse lge cya.. hehe an expert might help.. :Smiley:

----------


## brian joshua

> wow.. worse lge cya.. hehe an expert might help..


problema pd ni.

ikaw ra ang expert para nko... :Smiley: 

istoryaheeeee!

----------


## ChoiiNgaWeak

@brian joshua murag naka basa man ko sa txt ani  :Cheesy:  
@minty_meh ka nice ani na thread malingaw ko ug basa sa mga problems ug mga advices ninyo  :Cheesy:  
patambag nya ko pero dili sa karun hehehe

----------


## minty_meh

> problema pd ni.
> 
> ikaw ra ang expert para nko...
> 
> istoryaheeeee!


hahaha cheesssyyy!!

expert jud? feeling expert pa gne ku,, thats why nid sad naku ang advices sa uban.. hehe  :Wink:

----------


## minty_meh

> @brian joshua murag naka basa man ko sa txt ani  
> @minty_meh ka nice ani na thread malingaw ko ug basa sa mga problems ug mga advices ninyo  
> patambag nya ko pero dili sa karun hehehe


haha.. atleast wa pa ka problem sa luv run.. be happy.. paet kau naa problema.. if unsaon nmu pagsulbad..  :Wink:

----------


## brian joshua

> hahaha cheesssyyy!!expert jud? feeling expert pa gne ku,, thats why nid sad naku ang advices sa uban.. hehe


aw magtinabangay tang tanan para naay world peace  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

world peace? hehe kw? wla diay ka probz? u can share it..  :Smiley:

----------


## kuyabog

dear minty_meh,

ako uyab tua sa abrod. nananghid sya nako kung pwede ba makig date didto. unsa may pasabot ana?

palihog tambagi ko. 

salamat.

nagpatambag,

kuya bog

----------


## monrose29

^^ kuya Bog,

kong si ate nananghid makig date ddto klaro ka ayo ang pasabot ana and kahibaw naka ug unsa pero kong imo ng lalison puyde ka tubagon sa mga ingon aneh nga sitwasyon....

kong mosogot ka..

* nananghid bitaw ko nimo kay gusto ko deli ka mag duda og honest lang gyud ko nimo, pero nisugot man ka so meaning okay ra gyud nimo pod makig date ko

* maka huna2x si ate nga imong gi lu-agan imong bakos sa inyong pag hinigugma-ay kong mo sogot ka nga makig date sya... so maka think pod sya nga basin ikaw pod diha nakig date og lain..

kong di ka mosogot

* mag yaw-yaw si ate og basolon ka nga lisud iyang situation sa abroad mingaw and homesick lang daw sya mao mo date sya og lain but no other intention or fancy things just a plain date going out for dinner and blah blah blah ( but caution lang aneh kuya kay deri mag sugod ang tanan)

* ingnon kang seloso ka ayo og dautan og huna2x wa kay salig sa iyang gugma bisan makig date pa sya og lain ikaw ra iyang gi love basolon pa ka kay ngano wa kay salig niya...

in short wa kay lusot...  :Cheesy: 

hehehehe..

----------


## kuyabog

^^ paita, wa jud koy lusot gyud tawon ani. 

lisora gyud kung ang uyab gwapa.. daghan manghagad ug date. nya kay abrod lagi.. free as the wind.. :Sorrow: 

daghang salamat sir..  :Cry:

----------


## minty_meh

> ^^ kuya Bog,
> 
> kong si ate nananghid makig date ddto klaro ka ayo ang pasabot ana and kahibaw naka ug unsa pero kong imo ng lalison puyde ka tubagon sa mga ingon aneh nga sitwasyon....
> 
> kong mosogot ka..
> 
> * nananghid bitaw ko nimo kay gusto ko deli ka mag duda og honest lang gyud ko nimo, pero nisugot man ka so meaning okay ra gyud nimo pod makig date ko
> 
> * maka huna2x si ate nga imong gi lu-agan imong bakos sa inyong pag hinigugma-ay kong mo sogot ka nga makig date sya... so maka think pod sya nga basin ikaw pod diha nakig date og lain..
> ...


nice advice sir!  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> ^^ paita, wa jud koy lusot gyud tawon ani. 
> 
> lisora gyud kung ang uyab gwapa.. daghan manghagad ug date. nya kay abrod lagi.. free as the wind..
> 
> daghang salamat sir..


mau jud na problem pag abroad sah.. u dont know if unsa iyang binuhatan didto.. if loyal ba cya nmu or the other way around.. if nagtinarong ba siya or not,, the hardest thing, la ta kabalo if unsa ang truth kay as a person, magdoubt jud ta.. sometimes lisud mkatrust pag layu ang isa ka tawo.. bsan gani ug dool ra diba.. but love can make ur heart trust to a person.. if u love her, u will trust her.. dpat ingon ana sad ka.. dpat loyal jud ka,, no matter wat hapen, if sure nka shes da right person in ur life, u nid to commit urself only to her.. mas nindot jud ang serious relationship..coz always nlang kaawayan ang third party.. sometimes, we really have to trust that person..dats how a relationship works..  :Smiley:

----------


## rickflag

> ^^ kuya Bog,
> 
> kong si ate nananghid makig date ddto klaro ka ayo ang pasabot ana and kahibaw naka ug unsa pero kong imo ng lalison puyde ka tubagon sa mga ingon aneh nga sitwasyon....
> 
> kong mosogot ka..
> 
> * nananghid bitaw ko nimo kay gusto ko deli ka mag duda og honest lang gyud ko nimo, pero nisugot man ka so meaning okay ra gyud nimo pod makig date ko
> 
> * maka huna2x si ate nga imong gi lu-agan imong bakos sa inyong pag hinigugma-ay kong mo sogot ka nga makig date sya... so maka think pod sya nga basin ikaw pod diha nakig date og lain..
> ...



tinuod jud na bro. wa gyud tay dag-anan aning mga babae nga di kamao mo spell ug "commitment". lisud jud pangitaon mga baye nga loyal na karon.

----------


## Albert03

i would like to ask you if whats the meaning of nang gamit lang ug babae? or in other words panakip butas?

----------


## brian joshua

> world peace? hehe kw? wla diay ka probz? u can share it..


problema nko kay....gasige nlng kog huna2 nimo haha [/url]

----------


## kuyabog

> tinuod jud na bro. wa gyud tay dag-anan aning mga babae nga di kamao mo spell ug "commitment". lisud jud pangitaon mga baye nga loyal na karon.


bogo diay ug spelling bro? hehe



> *kong si ate nananghid makig date ddto klaro ka ayo ang pasabot ana and kahibaw naka ug unsa*


ka insensitive gyud ani nila, di man lang kasabot unsa kasakit ila gibuhat.. sometimes i wonder, if God made a mistake of creating Love..

----------


## momiji11

ako..managyo ko advice...

my ex ask me to date her this Feb. 14, i was not able to answer her ok nor decline it...im getting over her, what shall i do? I dont want to complicate things...

----------


## wire

...arun dali masabtan, pasabot, "_tambal sa tumang kahidlaw_!"

----------


## minty_meh

> ako..managyo ko advice...
> 
> my ex ask me to date her this Feb. 14, i was not able to answer her ok nor decline it...im getting over her, what shall i do? I dont want to complicate things...


so ur ex ask u to date her dis valentones? so it means na special pa ka sa iya heart.. but naa ra na nmu..ikaw? do u like to date her? if wats in ur heart..if special pa cya nmu den u go for it.. but if u really want to end up things, den u can tell da truth pra dli na cya muasa..total break nsad mu diba.. she must know da reality between u and her..but the question is..may kapalit na ba cya sa puso mo :Huh:  if wla pa, y not? okay rsad friendship date diba? atlest she still special 4 u.. but if meron na, den u have to choose between them.. if sino mas matimbang sa puso mo.. kasi nga happy valentines diba.. its ur ''heart speaks'' ika nga..  :Smiley:

----------


## azaleayve

> I have two problems:
> 
> First, wa koi kwarta. 
> 
> Second, problema nako ning motivation.
> 
> Third, inlove japon ko sa akong amiga since 2nd year highschool pa, dugay na au. nanguyab ko niya atong 2nd yr highschool pako pero wa ko gisugot kai bata pami, nya focus cya sa iyang studies kai mag.doctora baya iya pangandoy, nagskul cya sa UP ron, (ako tawn, banggiitang wanna be a good programmer na wa nagtarong ug skwela). Karun, mas close nami murag labaw pas bestfriend, kai ari cya nako mu.share sa iyang mga problema kai ari ra cya nako makasalig, mao sad ako adto sad ko niya mu.share sako mga problema, like katong last month man cguro to na problemado au nya hubog au kai nag.inom, wa q nag.expect na mahimo niyag tawganai mi sa celpon almost 1 hour nya bsag.unsa ra akong sturya kai hubog gud au, pataka nlng ug yawit pero wa jud cyai pul.e cgeg paminaw sako mga blema and ako pud wa sad ko pul.e sa iyang problema. pero saon mani, na crush man cya atong iyang schoolmate sa UP na murag naai dugo na Jewish. nya ako pud tawn kai mu.ingon nlng "bagay man mo kai brayt cya, dako ug mog future, malipay sad imo mama na", kai iya mama(professor sa UP) dako man kaau ug expectation niya. Nya wa ko kbw unsai buhaton syempre di ko nahan mu take advantage abi kai close na au mi, kbw mi sa secreto sa usag usa. di ko nahan sayangon amu pagka.amiga since cya ra akong tarong na amiga(bestfriend). Lagi bata pako nya dghan pa au kong mga kaagi pero dghan naman sad kong nauyab sukad atong iya kong gi.reject pag 2nd year highschool nako pero wa man japon, mu end up man jud na cya akong huna.hunaon pirmi.
> 
> 
> ...


1. kanang kwarta brad, d na namu mahatag kay miski kami nagproblema..heheh

2. lemme tell you a real life story, i had this guy, i thought he was deeply in love sa akua, pero he is secretly in love d ay sa iyaha bessy...oh well, mao tu, he had the chance to be her guy, he left me dayun.. and so, after a couple of days, si bessy kay nibuwag niya kay hangang BESTFRIEND nlng iya feelings for the guy, though love niya si guy, mas love niya iya bf... now, medyo nagkalamat ila relationship...

So to speak, imoha na dayun na nga decision if isugal nimo ang inyung panag.amigo over that relationship you've been dreaming of, basin wala lang ka kalet go sa thought nga ibog ayu ka niya sauna og wala siya naimuha as GF. But sometimes it is worth a try, i.weigh in lang usa jud tanan!!!

----------


## azaleayve

> murag gamay ra ang naay problema sa gugma dire... pulos malipayon sa ilang relasyon ang mga tawo...


d man pud tanto, kay aku nagproblema sa aku lablayp., it's just that, i can still fix it on my own...^^heheheh

----------


## RhyLe

Okay. Galibog ko ani nga scenario. Binisay-on lang nako para murag aligri. 

Mao ni ang sitwasyon.

           Pagka-sauna kini si Dodong naa ni cya'y uyab. Gihigugma niya pag-ayo. Pero daghan laging problema. Daghang dili uyon, amiga/amigo, pamilya, ug murag hasta pud ning gitawag nila ug "destiny". Wa nagdugay, nagbuwag jud sila, wa na nila makaya. Nag-promise si Dodong sauna kang Inday (iyahang uyab sauna) sauna nga magbinut-an ug si Inday ra gayud ang iyang una ug ulahi nga ma-uyab. 

           Apan wala madugay gi-buak niya ang iyang mga gipanumpa kang Inday. "Unfair" daw kaayo, ngano sila pa ni Inday ang gibuwag, nga nagkahigugmaay man unta sila. Namaye si Dodong ug nagbisyo. Pero may gani kay naluwas siya kay nilakaw man siya sa laing lugar. Didto sa lugar kung asa siya pwede mag-usab. Ug tuod man nausab si Dodong.

           Nilabay ang mga katuigan ug karun si Dodong naa sa maayo nga dapit na, layo sa bisyo ug sa mga dili angay nga mga buluhaton. Apan usa ka adlaw, nakakita si Dodong ug babaye, babaye nga 'murag' iyang naibgan, pili-an ni si Dodong sa mga baye pero karon, 'murag' nadagit siya sa usa ka dalaga. Naa tanan sa dalaga ang gipangita ni Dodong, gwapa, but-an ug uban pa. Nagpadayun ang mga kabulanan ug kini si Dodong gapadayun gihapon sa adlaw-adlawng pagpanglimbasog sa iyang kinabuhi.

           Apan may balita nga naa daw nanguyab kang Binibini (baye nga murag naibgan sa atong bida). Dili masulti or ma-esplikar gibati ni Dodong. Murag gitusok ug mga lansang iyang kasing-kasing, wa siya katulog, wa ka tarong ug kaon. Pero wala sugta kang Binibini ang Binata (ngalan sa nanguyab niya). Ug nilabay pa ang mga adlaw ug nahibaw-an sa atong bida nga nahigugma man si Binibini kang Binata di-ay. Si Binata man gud, murag chick-boy man gud, naa nay uyab. Bisan pa man ug naa nay gihigugma si Binibini, padayun gihapon si Dodong sa paghigugma kaniya. Nibalak si Dodong pagpanguyab, pero daghan na kaayong gubot sa iyang utok. Mga pangutana sama sa "Dili na kaha mi magbuwag sama sa akong uyab sauna?", "Siya na kaha?", "Unsaon nako kung maka-uyab siya'g lain?". Daghan pa kaayo usab prioriy si Dodong, sama sa pamilya, studies. Gahuna-huna pud si Dodong nga basin dili cya ang right guy kay lagi ga bisyo siya sauna. Ug sa laing bahin, bata pa man sad si Binibini, naa pa sa tunga-tunga sa pagka-ten-edyer. Hangtod karun, gahuwat pa tawon si Dodong, wala gasaba sa iyang gibati. Pasiklap nalang, nagahung-hung sa mga pulong sa iyang kasing-kasing.

           So unsa man? Maghuwat ba si Dodong kung kanus-a ma prioritize niya si Binibini? Maghuwat sa saktong oras? or Manguyab na jud ni si Dodong karun dayon? Unsaon man kung ma-unhan siya? Takos ba siya para manguyab or ma-uyab si Binibini nga ga bisyo man siya sauna? 

Sa mga mutubag. Daghang salamat. Di ko maka hingalan kung si kinsa ni nga sitwasyon. Sensya kung naay mga libog nga parte, gi translate man gud nako. Daghang salamat.

----------


## momiji11

> so ur ex ask u to date her dis valentones? so it means na special pa ka sa iya heart.. but naa ra na nmu..ikaw? do u like to date her? if wats in ur heart..if special pa cya nmu den u go for it.. but if u really want to end up things, den u can tell da truth pra dli na cya muasa..total break nsad mu diba.. she must know da reality between u and her..but the question is..may kapalit na ba cya sa puso mo if wla pa, y not? okay rsad friendship date diba? atlest she still special 4 u.. but if meron na, den u have to choose between them.. if sino mas matimbang sa puso mo.. kasi nga happy valentines diba.. its ur ''heart speaks'' ika nga..


Yes, this valentines..i cant say that i dont feel anything towards her its been a long time sad na weve been togethere...the thing is that right now, i wanted to move on or ready to move unya cge naman noon paramdam...hayzz..she did hurt me b4 and i dont want to go over that scenario again..wer friends now though and that is enuf for me now.. well for ''heart speaks''; will see about that...

----------


## minty_meh

> Yes, this valentines..i cant say that i dont feel anything towards her its been a long time sad na weve been togethere...the thing is that right now, i wanted to move on or ready to move unya cge naman noon paramdam...hayzz..she did hurt me b4 and i dont want to go over that scenario again..wer friends now though and that is enuf for me now.. well for ''heart speaks''; will see about that...


so that means if cge cya paramdam, she still inlove wid u.. cguro nkarealize cya how important u are sa iya life..late na bya nato marealize ang importance sa isa ka tawo pag mwala na diba..yeah, i know that feeling na mahurt, sometimes it makes us fear not to get hurt again..but i do believe na if u learn to love, u must also willing to accept the pain.. always man jud na kauban ni love si pain..because after ni pain, happiness will come..but sa imu situation run, as what u said, u nid space kay dli jud lalim ang pain diba.. u must think over it.. yeah, nice at friends pa mo.. coz often pag break-up no communication na..getting to know each other state nsad mo.. :Smiley:  at least now, u will know her better after the break-up, na ana diay imu atitude and u must change or kip it.. para pag second chance, mas mu grow na inyo relationship..as they says ''Love is lovelier the second time around.''  :Wink:

----------


## minty_meh

...... happy valentines day! atleast wlang may problema sa love ngaun..  :Smiley:

----------


## princize

ganahan unta ko mo-post pero unsaon man makit-an nya NIYA... istoryan pud baya toh haha inyo lang problema ato hisgutan mga brod basin same nature ras ako at least makabalo tah unsaon haha

----------


## Soul_Captive

> ganahan unta ko mo-post pero unsaon man makit-an nya NIYA... istoryan pud baya toh haha inyo lang problema ato hisgutan mga brod basin same nature ras ako at least makabalo tah unsaon haha


Naa diay problema? Hehehe. You know you can tell me, right? Anyway, hope everything goes well na  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

hope everything goes well nga..  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

guys.. got a problem.. saon naku pagkabalo na serious ang guy nku? saon naku pgkabalo na wala cya gacheat naku? unsa man timailhan guys? what do i do pra matest naku cya na love pa ba ku nya after all this years?? do help me..  :Sad:

----------


## poisonfairy

TS

eversince, wala jud ko nakafeel na my bf for 7 yrs kay nagselos... hehehe he is not good looking, but i look good.. hehehe

----------


## Klave

Courting phase kay lisud gyud mahibaw-an, we either are really serious or faking it.
Otherwise, you just have to measure the overall presence of the guy. 
Quantity and quality...

----------


## brackitz

ts, akong problema kay nganung mahigugmaon man kaayu ko ug dali masakitan.

ang nakalami lang kay ang akong mahigugmaan, mahigugma man sad nako..

----------


## minty_meh

> TS
> 
> eversince, wala jud ko nakafeel na my bf for 7 yrs kay nagselos... hehehe he is not good looking, but i look good.. hehehe


really? because u deserv it, maybe nafeel sad nya na serious sad ka nya mauna dli ka pasakitan.. aq kay nagdoubt najud q.. huhu im afraid he is still der bcoz he nids me...  :Cry:

----------


## minty_meh

> ts, akong problema kay nganung mahigugmaon man kaayu ko ug dali masakitan.
> 
> ang nakalami lang kay ang akong mahigugmaan, mahigugma man sad nako..


hmm.. wat i say is, sa aq own opinion huh.. close ba ka sa imu parents? or dli kaau? i think nag nid ka sa love sa imu parents.. micompensate cya.. dats y mahigugmaon ka.. like me, dli sad q close sa aq parents, der is still gap.. nag nid ku sa ila love mauna kung kinsa na maclose naku nga person, dali raku mainlove coz nice kau ang feeling nga mkafil ka ug love sa isa ka tawo.. dat feeling make me fall easily..

dali ra ka masakitan coz nakafil ka ug rejection from someone u love.. sakit bya jud ireject.. sakit kau dawaton.. coz aftr u have given ur love, ireject raka.. mura ra sad na feeling sa to parents..u have given ur full effort,ur love, ur care.. but they doesnt mind.. they doesnt care and they doesnt apreciate it.. thats wen u feel the rejection..

yeah, natural ra na nga mahigugma sad nimu ang girl kay extra-ordinary man imu love.. if ur love is sincere, deep and serious.. mkafil daun ang girl ana.. ofcorz girl nids dat love mauna mahigugma daun cya nimu.. specialy if dli ka playboy..  :Smiley:

----------


## poisonfairy

> really? because u deserv it, maybe nafeel sad nya na serious sad ka nya mauna dli ka pasakitan.. aq kay nagdoubt najud q.. huhu im afraid he is still der bcoz he nids me...


feel man gud naku, he's not afraid to loss me coz even f i'll ask him if i can go sumwer, aprov daun, like if i ask if i can go clubin, he'l just aprov ryt away and said 'hala pag tagbaw' he is reli hassle free but its dsburbing me sumtyms..

----------


## zzexniwp312

Hi naa lng koy share and need some advice too.

2yrs nami sa akong uyab pero karon nag ka anam naman xa way klaro..
ako man pirme mo sabot niya gud kay d ko ganahan mag buwag me..  wa najud xay klaro like moody kaayo siya masoko lng ug kalit nako.and dle kaayo mo reply sa akong txt.. unsaon man nako siya? but ingon man xa love daw kuno kaayo ko niya.. but feel nako nag ka bitter iyang pamati  :Sad: (

----------


## minty_meh

> feel man gud naku, he's not afraid to loss me coz even f i'll ask him if i can go sumwer, aprov daun, like if i ask if i can go clubin, he'l just aprov ryt away and said 'hala pag tagbaw' he is reli hassle free but its dsburbing me sumtyms..


uhm.. yeah, sometimes mkafil jud ta na ''he's not afraid to lose u'' kay aprov man tnan imu gusto.. its disturbing nga, sometimes we think na ''does he even care pa ba?'' but sometimes sad pag too tight ang guy, like bawal lahat..seloso or wat.. we want him to ''loosen us a bit.''  libog jud sah..

but wat i can say is maybe..mauna aprov cya everything u want to do kay trust cya nimu.. makabuild jud ug trust ang guy sa iya girl pag ang girl is loyal..not flirty.. and honest.. mauna he trust u.. and sa iya trust dpat di na nmu sayangon coz once na masayang nmu, its hard to build that trust again.. and dili n jud mwala ang ''DOUBT'' niya nmu in evrything u do...

but in other way, (please dont be offended, dis is just my opinion..) its disturbing coz it also mean na ''he dont care with u anymore..'' like bhala ka na in everything u do.. watch out coz if this may last long bka tuluyan na cya mwla sa iyo..sometimes as a girl, dpat sad nato ipafeel sa ato bf na ''WE NEED HIM EVERYTIME, ANYWHERE..'' coz mkafil cla na we dont want to loss him.. mkafeel cla na we care.. we love and we dont take him for granted.. like kougon nmu cya everywhere u go.. makafeel na cla ug love ana.. mauna mkaingon cya nga ''hala pagtagbaw, do anything u want'' kay nakafeel na cya nga u dont need him anymore..di man kau mkaverbalize ang guys.. but we can feel it from their actions na they nid our love, care and time to be with together.. dats what u have to do,..  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> Hi naa lng koy share and need some advice too.
> 
> 2yrs nami sa akong uyab pero karon nag ka anam naman xa way klaro..
> ako man pirme mo sabot niya gud kay d ko ganahan mag buwag me..  wa najud xay klaro like moody kaayo siya masoko lng ug kalit nako.and dle kaayo mo reply sa akong txt.. unsaon man nako siya? but ingon man xa love daw kuno kaayo ko niya.. but feel nako nag ka bitter iyang pamati (


yeah.. normal ra jud na nga magkawlay klaro ang relationship pag magkadugay namo.. like 2 years.. but can u recall the past? have u been the ''deserving boyfriend?'' like imu ba jud napakita sa iyaha kung unsa nimu cya ka love? how u care.. and how u manage ur time to be with her until nag years namo? or hanggang months ra nimu gipafeel? kay ana bya pag naa pa mu sa 3-4 months, swit pa kau but if magkadugay, magkawlay gana.. dpat imu ipafeel sa iyaha na love pa nmu cya.. and u still care after all this years.. ''STAY SWEET JUD.. or better yet, himua to before imu gipangbuhat while courting her..imu cya hatagan flowers, chocolates..or stuftoys..coz i believe dali ra mainlove ang girl ana.. giving or showing some effort to win her heart back..
eventhough years namo, dapat imu ipafeel na mura japon mo months.. swit ghapon,, and with matching ''I LOVE YOU, KISS AND HUG..'' 

in that way muspark balik iyang love pra nimu.. and mkarealize cya na its not worth leaving u..  :Smiley:

----------


## zzexniwp312

> yeah.. normal ra jud na nga magkawlay klaro ang relationship pag magkadugay namo.. like 2 years.. but can u recall the past? have u been the ''deserving boyfriend?'' like imu ba jud napakita sa iyaha kung unsa nimu cya ka love? how u care.. and how u manage ur time to be with her until nag years namo? or hanggang months ra nimu gipafeel? kay ana bya pag naa pa mu sa 3-4 months, swit pa kau but if magkadugay, magkawlay gana.. dpat imu ipafeel sa iyaha na love pa nmu cya.. and u still care after all this years.. ''STAY SWEET JUD.. or better yet, himua to before imu gipangbuhat while courting her..imu cya hatagan flowers, chocolates..or stuftoys..coz i believe dali ra mainlove ang girl ana.. giving or showing some effort to win her heart back..
> eventhough years namo, dapat imu ipafeel na mura japon mo months.. swit ghapon,, and with matching ''I LOVE YOU, KISS AND HUG..'' 
> 
> in that way muspark balik iyang love pra nimu.. and mkarealize cya na its not worth leaving u..




Yes i did make her feel it.. she cheated on me before Twice. but still i accept her and treated her well..
pero karon cya man gud sabtonon kaayo >,< dali ra kaayo sapoton ambot lng nganu..

----------


## minty_meh

> Yes i did make her feel it.. she cheated on me before Twice. but still i accept her and treated her well..
> pero karon cya man gud sabtonon kaayo >,< dali ra kaayo sapoton ambot lng nganu..


twice cya nagcheat nmu? so eventhough nagcheat na cya, do u still 100% trust her? unsa man makapasapot nya? like wat situation? maybe sa imu atitude? but i guess.. dli sad.. wat if shes making a way to gain ur attention? kay la ra kau ka time nya? like busy na kau ka.. sometimes ana man ang pra lang makuha ang atensyon..

or is she pregnant? moody man jud pag pregnant..

or basin.. (dont be offended) ganahan cya mu space sa nimu? cge ba mo ug away? coz girls dont like na cge ra mag.away ang isa ka relationship.. try daw na muspace ka nya? like yaw cya txci, col or pakita.. coz dat way mingawon na cya nmu.. she will then realize na importante p ka sa iya life.. as wat it say, mkafil ta sa importance sa isa ka tawo when he or she is gone.. nid pa jud dapat na muspark inyu rlationship kay 2 yrs na..

----------


## pureBuang

sure jud ka? nah.. basin m-buang nya ka pareha nko.. ayaw nlang..  :Cheesy:

----------


## poisonfairy

> uhm.. yeah, sometimes mkafil jud ta na ''he's not afraid to lose u'' kay aprov man tnan imu gusto.. its disturbing nga, sometimes we think na ''does he even care pa ba?'' but sometimes sad pag too tight ang guy, like bawal lahat..seloso or wat.. we want him to ''loosen us a bit.''  libog jud sah..
> 
> but wat i can say is maybe..mauna aprov cya everything u want to do kay trust cya nimu.. makabuild jud ug trust ang guy sa iya girl pag ang girl is loyal..not flirty.. and honest.. mauna he trust u.. and sa iya trust dpat di na nmu sayangon coz once na masayang nmu, its hard to build that trust again.. and dili n jud mwala ang ''DOUBT'' niya nmu in evrything u do...
> 
> but in other way, (please dont be offended, dis is just my opinion..) its disturbing coz it also mean na ''he dont care with u anymore..'' like bhala ka na in everything u do.. watch out coz if this may last long bka tuluyan na cya mwla sa iyo..sometimes as a girl, dpat sad nato ipafeel sa ato bf na ''WE NEED HIM EVERYTIME, ANYWHERE..'' coz mkafil cla na we dont want to loss him.. mkafeel cla na we care.. we love and we dont take him for granted.. like kougon nmu cya everywhere u go.. makafeel na cla ug love ana.. mauna mkaingon cya nga ''hala pagtagbaw, do anything u want'' kay nakafeel na cya nga u dont need him anymore..di man kau mkaverbalize ang guys.. but we can feel it from their actions na they nid our love, care and time to be with together.. dats what u have to do,..


thanks for d words gurl... i know men are not that expresive but he's totaly diferent na jud. we actualy talkd d other nyt about wat i notice niya. iya ingon naku, sa kadugay daw namu nakasulti pako ug in ana niya?

----------


## minty_meh

> thanks for d words gurl... i know men are not that expresive but he's totaly diferent na jud. we actualy talkd d other nyt about wat i notice niya. iya ingon naku, sa kadugay daw namu nakasulti pako ug in ana niya?


yeah.. mas nice jud kay nagkatalk mo.. pra aware sad ang isat-isa.. dgay nman sad mo.. u know ur bf better dan anybody else..
u know him whether he is to be trusted or not.. but i believe, maona nag long last inyu relationship bcoz naa mu trust sa isat-isa.. dats good in a relationship..  :Smiley:

----------


## nomens

Mao ni akong problema ron kay wa na koy love life... Nahan tana ko moshare kun naa pa lang jud ko...  :Cheesy:

----------


## zzexniwp312

> twice cya nagcheat nmu? so eventhough nagcheat na cya, do u still 100% trust her? unsa man makapasapot nya? like wat situation? maybe sa imu atitude? but i guess.. dli sad.. wat if shes making a way to gain ur attention? kay la ra kau ka time nya? like busy na kau ka.. sometimes ana man ang pra lang makuha ang atensyon..
> 
> or is she pregnant? moody man jud pag pregnant..
> 
> or basin.. (dont be offended) ganahan cya mu space sa nimu? cge ba mo ug away? coz girls dont like na cge ra mag.away ang isa ka relationship.. try daw na muspace ka nya? like yaw cya txci, col or pakita.. coz dat way mingawon na cya nmu.. she will then realize na importante p ka sa iya life.. as wat it say, mkafil ta sa importance sa isa ka tawo when he or she is gone.. nid pa jud dapat na muspark inyu rlationship kay 2 yrs na..



yes cge namig away. 3rd time nami nag balik karon nag buwag napud. dle man xa preggy cge rajud mig away but cge. i will do what you say and maybe your right 

thank ate mint !

----------


## minty_meh

> Mao ni akong problema ron kay wa na koy love life... Nahan tana ko moshare kun naa pa lang jud ko...


mas nice ang single pra wlang problema.. hehe  :Smiley:

----------


## walker

Unsaon man para dili masakitan if ang tawo nga gi love nako, nibiya na?

----------


## minty_meh

> yes cge namig away. 3rd time nami nag balik karon nag buwag napud. dle man xa preggy cge rajud mig away but cge. i will do what you say and maybe your right 
> 
> thank ate mint !


hmm.. think twice sa imu decision ha..coz akua, purely advice lang jud.. i hope it will work.. while space sa mo, u have ur time to think unsa mga ways pra mas mu strong inyu relationship pag magbalik namo..

to the girl sad, mkahuna-huna sad to cya ug tarong.. she will surely miss u and realize na ''She misses da half of her life!'' char.. :Cheesy:  

wish u all the best..dont worry, everything has its reason if wat man gani imu decison.. ask for gods guidance.. He will surely lead u to the right way.. at syempre pa.... TO THE RIGHT GIRL...  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> Unsaon man para dili masakitan if ang tawo nga gi love nako, nibiya na?


Y man sad cya mibiya? ikaw ba ang reason? money? or kay naa cya lain inlove na guy?

if ikaw ang reason..y man? are u not a deserving bf? or playboy sad ka? but sa imu gistate,.. i think u r deeply inlove with her..

if ang reason is money, wla tau magagawa.. coz everybody wants to earn for a living.. if she does love u so much, dont wory time will come mubalik ra cya nmu.. 

if lain guy, la sad ta mahimu.. coz if u love a girl, u must set her free.. malipay nalang ta na mkakita sa ato gilove na happy with someone else eventhough sakit kau sa ato part.. total temporary rsad ang pain diba.. time heals..

Sa imu question giask, unsaon pra dli masakitan? hmm.. we must accept da reality.. msakitan man jud ta kay love gud ang isa ka tawo diba.. dawaton nlang..  ang pain usualy mulast jud na ug months but kadugayan malimtan rna nimu.. one day u will then realize na nalimtan na diay nmu ang sakit ug nka move on naka..

pra dili ka masakitan, i divert nlang ug lain imu atention.. like muengage baka mga activities..like sports.. or concentrate sa work.. den u need da presence sa imu mga friends sad, coz with their presence malimtan nmu imu probs..(dont choose a friend na bad influence ra.) or how abour making a tour? iexplore ang nice place sa philippines.. but one thing sad na mkahelp is to decipline urself.. like ''Dapat sa isa ka adlaw kas.a raku maghuna-huna niya..''

naa sad diay ku nalimtan, imu ba gimean nga mibiya is ''gone?'' if it is, sorry to hear that.. sakit jud dawaton na mwla ra diay ang person nga ato gilove.. na after all those memories mwla ra diay cya.. same ra sad imu buhaton pra dli ka masakitan..make urself busy..engage in any activities.. or better yet, idelete tanan mga things, or dont go to a place nga mkaremember ka niya (even its imposible).. DONT jud sa mga things or place nga nag involved ninyu pra malessen na imu pain.. Coz i believe mwala ra na cya sa imu hunahuna (time heals) but she will remain in ur heart.. and that treasure will remain forever.. :Smiley:

----------


## felmor

wala naman akong problem sa love, just start thinking of a girl I saw somewhere. hahahaha

----------


## minty_meh

> wala naman akong problem sa love, just start thinking of a girl I saw somewhere. hahahaha


really? ur thinking of that girl? hmm.. maybe.. if u will be going to another place, u might also thinking again that second girl!  :Cheesy:

----------


## sushikandi

The one i like, likes a boy. Lmfao

----------


## minty_meh

> The one i like, likes a boy. Lmfao


thats not impossible now..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Decsun

omg!  :Cheesy:  this i s true?

----------


## rayice

problema ani kai kapus ta sa lablyp.. hehehe.. ngita pa..  :Smiley:

----------


## nomens

> mas nice ang single pra wlang problema.. hehe


Indeed mas nice ang single kay walay problema pero boring lang sad hinoon sahay... Ganahan man gud ko naay problemahon... hehehe... :P

----------


## RhyLe

Tabang! I will post my love problem soon. I made a thread pero wa ma'y ni-reply (sadly).

----------


## brian joshua

minty_meh
patambag npud ko balik nimo

----------


## brian joshua

> feel man gud naku, he's not afraid to loss me coz even f i'll ask him if i can go sumwer, aprov daun, like if i ask if i can go clubin, he'l just aprov ryt away and said 'hala pag tagbaw' he is reli hassle free but its dsburbing me sumtyms..


kahibaw nman cya naa kay lain gd




> TS
> 
> eversince, wala jud ko nakafeel na my bf for 7 yrs kay nagselos... hehehe he is not good looking, but i look good.. hehehe


kwartahan mn imo bf

----------


## minty_meh

> omg!  this i s true?


what u mean this is true? ofcourse it is!  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> problema ani kai kapus ta sa lablyp.. hehehe.. ngita pa..


still searching pa diay? daghan btaw girls.. who knows, naay someone nagwait ra na mocourt ka..  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> Indeed mas nice ang single kay walay problema pero boring lang sad hinoon sahay... Ganahan man gud ko naay problemahon... hehehe... :P


really? ganahan diay ka dghan problemahon? maypa ka dah kay kana imu ganahan..naa sad q problem, u want?  :Cheesy:

----------


## minty_meh

> Tabang! I will post my love problem soon. I made a thread pero wa ma'y ni-reply (sadly).


okay.. we'll wait for ur post.. everybody's here..willing to give u some advices..better to talk ur problem dan to kip it by urself..  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> minty_meh
> patambag npud ko balik nimo


brian joshua.. naa nsad diay problem? ok, just post it anytime u want.. :Smiley:

----------


## RhyLe

Plaihog lang ko ug tambag. Sa maong sitwasyon.

"Gugman'g bisaya"

Pagka-sauna kini si Dodong naa ni cya'y uyab. Gihigugma niya pag-ayo. Pero daghan laging problema. Daghang dili uyon, amiga/amigo, pamilya, ug murag hasta pud ning gitawag nila ug "destiny". Wa nagdugay, nagbuwag jud sila, wa na nila makaya. Nag-promise si Dodong sauna kang Inday (iyahang uyab sauna) sauna nga magbinut-an ug si Inday ra gayud ang iyang una ug ulahi nga ma-uyab.

Apan wala madugay gi-buak niya ang iyang mga gipanumpa kang Inday. "Unfair" daw kaayo, ngano sila pa ni Inday ang gibuwag, nga nagkahigugmaay man unta sila. Namaye si Dodong ug nagbisyo. Pero may gani kay naluwas siya kay nilakaw man siya sa laing lugar. Didto sa lugar kung asa siya pwede mag-usab. Ug tuod man nausab si Dodong.

Nilabay ang mga katuigan ug karun si Dodong naa sa maayo nga dapit na, layo sa bisyo ug sa mga dili angay nga mga buluhaton. Apan usa ka adlaw, nakakita si Dodong ug babaye, babaye nga 'murag' iyang naibgan, pili-an ni si Dodong sa mga baye pero karon, 'murag' nadagit siya sa usa ka dalaga. Naa tanan sa dalaga ang gipangita ni Dodong, gwapa, but-an ug uban pa. Nagpadayun ang mga kabulanan ug kini si Dodong gapadayun gihapon sa adlaw-adlawng pagpanglimbasog sa iyang kinabuhi.

Apan may balita nga naa daw nanguyab kang Binibini (baye nga murag naibgan sa atong bida). Dili masulti or ma-esplikar gibati ni Dodong. Murag gitusok ug mga lansang iyang kasing-kasing, wa siya katulog, wa ka tarong ug kaon. Pero wala sugta kang Binibini ang Binata (ngalan sa nanguyab niya). Ug nilabay pa ang mga adlaw ug nahibaw-an sa atong bida nga nahigugma man si Binibini kang Binata di-ay. Si Binata man gud, murag chick-boy man gud, naa nay uyab. Bisan pa man ug naa nay gihigugma si Binibini, padayun gihapon si Dodong sa paghigugma kaniya. Nibalak si Dodong pagpanguyab, pero daghan na kaayong gubot sa iyang utok. Mga pangutana sama sa "Dili na kaha mi magbuwag sama sa akong uyab sauna?", "Siya na kaha?", "Unsaon nako kung maka-uyab siya'g lain?". Daghan pa kaayo usab prioriy si Dodong, sama sa pamilya, studies. Gahuna-huna pud si Dodong nga basin dili cya ang right guy kay lagi ga bisyo siya sauna. Ug sa laing bahin, bata pa man sad si Binibini, naa pa sa tunga-tunga sa pagka-ten-edyer. Hangtod karun, gahuwat pa tawon si Dodong, wala gasaba sa iyang gibati. Pasiklap nalang, nagahung-hung sa mga pulong sa iyang kasing-kasing.

So unsa man? Maghuwat ba si Dodong kung kanus-a ma prioritize niya si Binibini? Maghuwat sa saktong oras? or Manguyab na jud ni si Dodong karun dayon? Unsaon man kung ma-unhan siya? Takos ba siya para manguyab or ma-uyab si Binibini nga ga bisyo man siya sauna? Unsa naman si Inday, huwatan nalang ba niya siya mahuman ug skuyla? or kalimtan nalang?

Sa mga mutubag. Daghang salamat. Di ko maka hingalan kung si kinsa ni nga sitwasyon.

PS: Bitaw, if ma happy ending man gani ni or dili (Hope happy ending ni), ako ipadala sa radyo.  :Hopelessness:

----------


## minty_meh

hmmm.. a bit complicated.. guys, pls post your advices.. nid ur help also..  :Smiley:

----------


## nomens

> really? ganahan diay ka dghan problemahon? maypa ka dah kay kana imu ganahan..naa sad q problem, u want?


Yup, nahan jud ko daghan problemahon... unsa man na imo problem kuno beh... hehehehe... I'm not crazy or what, I just find it necessary to keep my well-being...  :Cheesy:

----------


## minty_meh

> Plaihog lang ko ug tambag. Sa maong sitwasyon.
> 
> "Gugman'g bisaya"
> 
> 
> So unsa man? Maghuwat ba si Dodong kung kanus-a ma prioritize niya si Binibini? Maghuwat sa saktong oras? or Manguyab na jud ni si Dodong karun dayon? Unsaon man kung ma-unhan siya? Takos ba siya para manguyab or ma-uyab si Binibini nga ga bisyo man siya sauna? Unsa naman si Inday, huwatan nalang ba niya siya mahuman ug skuyla? or kalimtan nalang?
> 
> Sa mga mutubag. Daghang salamat. Di ko maka hingalan kung si kinsa ni nga sitwasyon.
> 
> PS: Bitaw, if ma happy ending man gani ni or dili (Hope happy ending ni), ako ipadala sa radyo.


Sorry.. palihug saku tubag sa aq mga pangutana kay naglibog q..  :Cheesy: 

pila paman ang idad ni inday adtong nagkauyab cla ni dodong? pila pud ang idad ni dodong?
pila nsad and idad ni dodong adto naganahan na cya ni binibini? ug pila pud ang exact age ni binibini?

----------


## brian joshua

ayyy mauwaw mn ko.......

----------


## RhyLe

> Sorry.. palihug saku tubag sa aq mga pangutana kay naglibog q.. 
> 
> pila paman ang idad ni inday adtong nagkauyab cla ni dodong? pila pud ang idad ni dodong?
> pila nsad and idad ni dodong adto naganahan na cya ni binibini? ug pila pud ang exact age ni binibini?


Mga 16 si Inday ato nya 14 pa si Dodong.
Nya karon 16 na si Dodong uh si Binibini 15. :Tongue:

----------


## phillip93

Naa koi problem. I hope mka help mo. 

Nakoi gf ba, hot kayo. Ako kai tambok nya batig nawng. Kung mu laag mi ba, daghan kaayo mu stare and make comments niya. unsa diay akong buhaton?

----------


## minty_meh

> Mga 16 si Inday ato nya 14 pa si Dodong.
> Nya karon 16 na si Dodong uh si Binibini 15.



wow..nashock jud q dah.. kabata paman tawon ui.. honestly, nausab aq unta iadvice.. sa ila age, focus muna sa study.. yaw sa ipalabi ang love.. total moabot ra jud ang right girl at the right time.. lisud man gud magseryos sa isa ka relationship bcoz at that age, surely they cant handle it.. and at that young age, pure exploration pa jud na.. like as they said ''collect and select..''(its the reality..) mapul.anon pa jud na.. dili na mkaserious sa isa ka love..you cant say na si inday ang una't huli kay la pata kabalo sa future.. daghan pajud mahitabo.. dapat focus more on study, later na ng love at the right time and at the right age.. total if mkagraduate na cya sa iyang kurso daghan na mag-apas na girl..

but if ganahn jud c dodong ni binibini, friends na muna.. getting to know each other.. mas nice ang love if it started with friendship coz u know her better.. but if magbulag sad, syang ang friendship..

sa bisyo ni dodong, good to hear na naundang na cya.. (hope naundang najud) coz wla jud na maau ang bisyo.. ofcorz, murag mwala imu probz but after, naa ra gihapon.. den nagdugang ra na problem sa health.. lisud magkasakit at the early age.. but atleast naundang na iya bisyo.. dont worry, girls will accept it.. dawaton ra na sa girl kung unsa man ang bisyo ni dodong before basta ang importante kay miundang na cya.. naa pa bitaw another chance right.. den if ganahn jud c dodong ni girl, he will know wen is the right time to court her.. dont wori if c dodong nagpakita nga deserving cya sa love sa girl like show da girl with respect, sincere love and care..makafeel ang girl ana..she will feel da importance of being loved.. den who knows mainlove ra na cya kay dodong..  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> Naa koi problem. I hope mka help mo. 
> 
> Nakoi gf ba, hot kayo. Ako kai tambok nya batig nawng. Kung mu laag mi ba, daghan kaayo mu stare and make comments niya. unsa diay akong buhaton?


naks.. dont underestimate urself.. if hot c girl, y would she choose u? ofcors u are also attractive..

yeah, normal ra jud na nga naay mostare sa imu gf bcoz shes hot.. but the problem is, do u want na i disrespect cya sa mga tawo? der is a fashion way of a hot and sexy outfit man but dont let her show ''too much skin'' para respetuhon rasad cya.. as his bf, naa kay rights na mubadlong niya.. coz lain kau sa imu part diba na grabe kau motan.aw ang guy sa imu gf..

but on the other hand, if u are proud na ingon.ana imu gf coz shes sexy and hot, let it be.. la ta mabuhat if ingon.ana jud cya diba.. its her fashion.. maybe she just can handle herself from other people na mostare nya.. atleast she have the confidence to ''walk her beauty infront of many people..'' but stay close with her, coz in that way lisud na nga mailogan ka ug laing guy..

----------


## nomens

> Naa koi problem. I hope mka help mo. 
> 
> Nakoi gf ba, hot kayo. Ako kai tambok nya batig nawng. Kung mu laag mi ba, daghan kaayo mu stare and make comments niya. unsa diay akong buhaton?


If hot kayo imo gf then tambok ka, i'm sure crispy na sad guro kayo ka mao daghan mo stare and mo comments nimo nga lami na kaayo ka kaunon, ang problema kun napaig sad kah... jowk!  :Cheesy: 

bitaw, sayon ra kaayo na brod woi, dili man na problema nimo... problema man na sa mo stare ug mocomment nimo!!! you should be proud of yourself!!! kun ako nimo, everytime naay mostare ug mocomment nimo pasuyaa ug samot para maproblema sila ug samot... hehehehe

----------


## RhyLe

> Naa koi problem. I hope mka help mo. 
> 
> Nakoi gf ba, hot kayo. Ako kai tambok nya batig nawng. Kung mu laag mi ba, daghan kaayo mu stare and make comments niya. unsa diay akong buhaton?


Tambok ko pero dili sa panghinambog pero ingon cute daw ko. LOL. Inay ba kung tinuod ba gyud  :Smiley:  Pero seryoso, about sa kini nga sitwasyon. Ayaw lang ungda bro, total gimahal ka niya ug gimahal sad nimo cya. Para nako, mao ra na'y importante. As long as dili makadaot sa inyong relationship and mga "komento ug mga pasiklap" sa mga tawo, you're good.




> wow..nashock jud q dah.. kabata paman tawon ui.. honestly, nausab aq unta iadvice.. sa ila age, focus muna sa study.. yaw sa ipalabi ang love.. total moabot ra jud ang right girl at the right time.. lisud man gud magseryos sa isa ka relationship bcoz at that age, surely they cant handle it.. and at that young age, pure exploration pa jud na.. like as they said ''collect and select..''(its the reality..) mapul.anon pa jud na.. dili na mkaserious sa isa ka love..you cant say na si inday ang una't huli kay la pata kabalo sa future.. daghan pajud mahitabo.. dapat focus more on study, later na ng love at the right time and at the right age.. total if mkagraduate na cya sa iyang kurso daghan na mag-apas na girl..
> 
> but if ganahn jud c dodong ni binibini, friends na muna.. getting to know each other.. mas nice ang love if it started with friendship coz u know her better.. but if magbulag sad, syang ang friendship..
> 
> sa bisyo ni dodong, good to hear na naundang na cya.. (hope naundang najud) coz wla jud na maau ang bisyo.. ofcorz, murag mwala imu probz but after, naa ra gihapon.. den nagdugang ra na problem sa health.. lisud magkasakit at the early age.. but atleast naundang na iya bisyo.. dont worry, girls will accept it.. dawaton ra na sa girl kung unsa man ang bisyo ni dodong before basta ang importante kay miundang na cya.. naa pa bitaw another chance right.. den if ganahn jud c dodong ni girl, he will know wen is the right time to court her.. dont wori if c dodong nagpakita nga deserving cya sa love sa girl like show da girl with respect, sincere love and care..makafeel ang girl ana..she will feel da importance of being loved.. den who knows mainlove ra na cya kay dodong..


I know it's confusing yet 'abnormal' love. I asked Dodong, he said "Wala na bai. Ako nalang kalimtan si Binibini, sakitan naman gud ko adlaw-adlaw. Labina bahalag mag storya ra sila ni Binata. Di ko nahan ba nga ma-distract akong pagskuyla ug responsibilidad sa akong pamilya tungod niya. Nahadlok sad ko nga sa akong paglayo, basin muabot ang adlaw nga masulti nako niya nga mga pulong "Lisod na pagbalik ang baha padulong sa bukid". Pero basin naa pa'y lain diha. Ingon pa sa kanta "Things may change, love may come and go". Medyo distansya nasad ko gamay bai. Salamat di-ay sa mga advice nimo bai ha.".

To minty_meh, salamat kaayo. Interesting ug helpful kaayo imung advise. I'll help in this thread pud nga makatambag ta sa isig-istoryans. Salamat, once again!

----------


## minty_meh

naks.. natouch q dah..   :Tears Of Joy:  thanks sa appreciation.. but i know its not enaf.. d kaau q good moadvise, just really want to help people with their problem.. 

thanks sad for helping this thread pra sa mga istoryans nga naay mga probz.. nice btaw ang feeling sah na mkahelp ta even in a very little way..  :Smiley: 

thanks to u..., to all.. na willing mosubscribe ani na thread.. tnx for all the advice guys.. tinabangay ta mga istoryans!  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> Naa koi problem. I hope mka help mo. 
> 
> Nakoi gf ba, hot kayo. Ako kai tambok nya batig nawng. Kung mu laag mi ba, daghan kaayo mu stare and make comments niya. unsa diay akong buhaton?


hahaha senxa.. sayop aq pagsabot.. i tot nagproblem ka sa imu girl..

okay, so ur problem is urself diay.. na tambok ka daun batig nawong (as wat u have mention, but i totally disagree it, la man batig nawong noh! we are all gorgeous in the face of the lord!  :Smiley:  then ang imu gf is too hot.. so ingon.ani ni xa..

u know wat, im chubby.. and dont have the beauty.. i used to insecure other girls.. yeah, tnood jud na.. mainsecure ku kay la koy beauty and i dont have the body.. grabe kau feling ui,, and lisud ianticipate na aq bf is used to have sexy gf before.. so nakaana ko sa aq self, ''bgay ra ba jud mi? kabati nakog nawong and dont have the body?'' everytime we walk, people will stare at us.. i felt very down regarding with my personality..i used to take diet pills pandagdag ng confidence..

but then my bf always says, ''Why do u have to worry about them? they are not the ones i love and so i dont care with them. what i care is u, and it is u that i loved.. i accept everything u are.. because ang importante is ang attitude..how u love each other and how u handle the relationship.. and thats matter..'' so that words moretain jud sa aq mine.. btaw sah, y wud i worry about people? ang ila ra mabuhat is manlibak ra, toinx.. la man sad namatay ug libak sah..

now, i learn to have a great confidence with my self..its not na tambok or wat, its how u carry urself.. if manlaag mo and u walk with great confidence, telling urself ur the best guy among the rest, then thats wen people notice na u are really gorgeous and attractive.. :Smiley:  but if u walk nga kauban ang ''kaulaw'', magduko-duko kay dili ganahan mkakita sa reaction sa mga tawo, ur a looser.. kataw-an ra ka.. prove to them na ur not insecure with them (and so u are compatible with ur girl) but it is them (mga tawo) na dpat mainsecure nmu diba!  :Smiley:

----------


## bbbrymori

> Naa koi problem. I hope mka help mo. 
> 
> Nakoi gf ba, hot kayo. Ako kai tambok nya batig nawng. Kung mu laag mi ba, daghan kaayo mu stare and make comments niya. unsa diay akong buhaton?


Basin diay batasan nimo iya ganahan bro

----------


## itrabaho

ok man siguro ka sako paminaw di lang jud siguro nahan ang babay nimo don't worry try and try until you succeed!

----------


## phillip93

Thanks kaayo sa mga advice ninyu! Hagbai rako cge think ani and mu kutaw ako utok. One thing pud is gamai raako confidence. Need to improve lng jd.  :Smiley:  

Minty_meh: Thanks sis for starting this thread and thanks sa advices istorians.  :Smiley:  hope daghan tao ma solbad ang ilang mga love problems di ani. Ako lng i improve akong "Walk."  :Smiley:  

nomens: Try nako ug pasuya.un cla. Maytag di o.a. tan.awn ug di ma palabi.an.

Rhyle: Tama bro...  :Smiley:  dili jud ko mu undang. Ako maning kinabuhi ning bayhana.  :Smiley:  hehe

bbbrymori: basin pd bro. Wala pd ko kahibao unsai tinuod.  :Cheesy:  haha

----------


## phillip93

Sometimes lng jud maayo ko mu hatag og tambag sa mga tao nga adunai mga problema sa gugma. Pero if ako na gani ang naai love problems, magkalisod ko. haha. 

Thanks istorians!

----------


## minty_meh

> Sometimes lng jud maayo ko mu hatag og tambag sa mga tao nga adunai mga problema sa gugma. Pero if ako na gani ang naai love problems, magkalisod ko. haha. 
> 
> Thanks istorians!


welcome phillip!  :Smiley: 

btaw.. ana jud ta sah, kabalo ta ginagmay mutambag sa uban kaso sa ato self, maglisud ta.. hehe

aasahan ko yan ha? dpat pag may probz ang mga istorians, makikita q name mo sa nag.advice okay?   :Smiley:

----------


## care_bear

Kabantay ko naa na same thread ani pero ang TS murag na banned naman gd so wala nay tig advice..hehe bitaw TS, ako prob? Nagbalik mi sko BF pero kalit lang sya kawala..tua na sgro sa outer space. Wala nako ga expect mgbalik mi pero he owe me an explanation...i mean a GOOD EXPLANATION.

----------


## RhyLe

> Sometimes lng jud maayo ko mu hatag og tambag sa mga tao nga adunai mga problema sa gugma. Pero if ako na gani ang naai love problems, magkalisod ko. haha. 
> Thanks istorians!


True dat. LOL It's easy to make an advice. But when it comes to us, it's like complicated kaayo nya usa ra ka sayup wala na. Paita lage aning kasing-kasing.  :Thumbs Up: 




> Kabantay ko naa na same thread ani pero ang TS murag na banned naman gd so wala nay tig advice..hehe bitaw TS, ako prob? Nagbalik mi sko BF pero kalit lang sya kawala..tua na sgro sa outer space. Wala nako ga expect mgbalik mi pero he owe me an explanation...i mean a GOOD EXPLANATION.


Should it mean like you accept him again kay nagbalik namo? Whatever explanation he have or will have? Ayaw ko'g ing-na nga magbuwag mo kung bati or unreasonable iyang explanation. I feel you still love him, whatever explanation he got  :Smiley:  Good Luck. 

PS: Make the story or the question more clear for other istoryans! Thanks!  :Tongue:

----------


## care_bear

> Should it mean like you accept him again kay nagbalik namo? Whatever explanation he have or will have? Ayaw ko'g ing-na nga magbuwag mo kung bati or unreasonable iyang explanation. I feel you still love him, whatever explanation he got  Good Luck. 
> 
> PS: Make the story or the question more clear for other istoryans! Thanks!


Ngkabuwag nami before years ago na gani..super tagal najud. Then gabalik mi then kalit mn sya niwala. Mao ako, did everything just to reach out to him but he is out of reach already. Yep, if mubalik sya he has to explain to me everything. I am not the type nga possessive pgka uyab pero feeling nako gi abusahan nako niya. I am dead serious considering his side pero what about mine? I guess he is just too lax to know that my family is fine with him. Never mi ngkaproblem sa amoang family. Ang problem naa jud namo pero how cud we solve it kong sya mismo ni desisyon nga dli na mu contact nako? I admit I still care for him pero how many times nman sya nakasala nako oi. I may not be a perfect partner pero kong dli na sya, he should've told me straight to my face. Mas dawat pa nako nga prangkahan ko kaysa paasahon kos wala.

----------


## RhyLe

> Ngkabuwag nami before years ago na gani..super tagal najud. Then gabalik mi then kalit mn sya niwala. Mao ako, did everything just to reach out to him but he is out of reach already. Yep, if mubalik sya he has to explain to me everything. I am not the type nga possessive pgka uyab pero feeling nako gi abusahan nako niya. I am dead serious considering his side pero what about mine? I guess he is just too lax to know that my family is fine with him. Never mi ngkaproblem sa amoang family. Ang problem naa jud namo pero how cud we solve it kong sya mismo ni desisyon nga dli na mu contact nako? I admit I still care for him pero how many times nman sya nakasala nako oi. I may not be a perfect partner pero kong dli na sya, he should've told me straight to my face. Mas dawat pa nako nga prangkahan ko kaysa paasahon kos wala.


I want to know his explanation. It might be the missing piece in the puzzle. Pero basin di-ay, this time, perfect na inyung relationship. "Love is lovelier the 2nd time around", maybe.

----------


## care_bear

> I want to know his explanation. It might be the missing piece in the puzzle. Pero basin di-ay, this time, perfect na inyung relationship. "Love is lovelier the 2nd time around", maybe.


It isn't just the missing piece of the puzzle, it's totally the entire puzzle that needs to be figured out. How I wish perfect na lagi, becoz I've always dream of the future (kong dili lng sya mausab sa iya pgka God-fearing) with him. Correction bro, it's not the second time if magbalik mn. It's the nth time..hahaha  :Wink:  Bitaw, it's the 3rd time actually (KUNG magbalik man gani), pero ako bro wala npud ko ng hope naa pai chance kay bato na kau ko sa tanan niyang binuhatan..hehe

First chance: I stood by him despite sa bad mouthing sa almost tanan nakong friends against him.
2nd: I am aware that he also fought for the relationship (before pa kaau....years ago, nag skol pami pareho ato) pero he managed to lie to me about a particular sensitive issue, which he completely know that I myt look very sensitive but I am not that weak not to be able to accept the situation bisag ga lie na sya nako, still he preferred to remain silent.
3rd: I gave him another chance. I did try and trying to give US a chance for we might work it out now for we are more mature than before. BUT STILL he failed me. 

Now, I feel that you are a guy, could u tell me when did I ever become unfair to him?

----------


## care_bear

hehehehe na emotional na hinuon ko da ma remindan sa past..hahahaha  :Wink:

----------


## RhyLe

Guys are different. I can't tell you when or where ka nahimong 'unfair'. But for "ME", you didn't. I just don't know nganong nihawa siya, I can't leave the girl I love, not with a valid and 'for the good of all' reason. So that should mean nga naa cya'y bug-at nga rason.. Maayo unta if makahibaw naka soon.

----------


## care_bear

> Guys are different. I can't tell you when or where ka nahimong 'unfair'. But for "ME", you didn't. I just don't know nganong nihawa siya, I can't leave the girl I love, not with a valid and 'for the good of all' reason. So that should mean nga naa cya'y bug-at nga rason.. Maayo unta if makahibaw naka soon.


Imo jud giabsorbed akong prob bro ai..hehe bitaw, thanks sa tym ha..hehe and just so happen I dreamt of him last nyt...lols
Since wala nami contact I thought of giving up already and just meet new set of friends pra diversion nako. Then naay setting nga I was with my friend (girl) then naa mi kuyog other set of friends pero mostly friends sa ako miga. Then murag gikan airport niabot akong BF for almost half a year ala paramdam, karon weird thing kay naa mi ato sa beach then kalit naa na mi sa crowded area na dpit syag airport. Ktong guy na kuyog namo sat beside me and kissed me, I was in a shock and then arrived my BF pero ng gunit nalang sa my face ang guy nako when my BF saw us, when the guy saw my BF he just calmly welcomed him kay friends mn cla taud2 napod pero wla sya kibaw ngkauyab mi before sa iya ka storya but he (my BF) ran away from us then wala sya kibaw ngsunod ko and trying to explain myself from what he saw just right infront of his eyes, then suddenly nisud syag eskinita nga pagsaka namo gym nas university na amo skol duha before..then after a while, kulba na au akong feeling...I suddenly woke up. 

What do u think bro? Was that dream a sign that I should move on already, may be in real life sya na ang naay bag-o or he is also trying to reach me out to explain the real situation? Which one kaya?

----------


## nicolebalagtas

walay takos ug di takos sa gugma basta tinud-aray lang ka sa imung gibati sa bisan kinsa pa nang binibini-ha.

----------


## care_bear

whew....omg kay na open up balik ang about niya nisagunson na noon kog dream about that guy.  :sad:

----------


## RhyLe

> Imo jud giabsorbed akong prob bro ai..hehe bitaw, thanks sa tym ha..hehe and just so happen I dreamt of him last nyt...lols
> Since wala nami contact I thought of giving up already and just meet new set of friends pra diversion nako. Then naay setting nga I was with my friend (girl) then naa mi kuyog other set of friends pero mostly friends sa ako miga. Then murag gikan airport niabot akong BF for almost half a year ala paramdam, karon weird thing kay naa mi ato sa beach then kalit naa na mi sa crowded area na dpit syag airport. Ktong guy na kuyog namo sat beside me and kissed me, I was in a shock and then arrived my BF pero ng gunit nalang sa my face ang guy nako when my BF saw us, when the guy saw my BF he just calmly welcomed him kay friends mn cla taud2 napod pero wla sya kibaw ngkauyab mi before sa iya ka storya but he (my BF) ran away from us then wala sya kibaw ngsunod ko and trying to explain myself from what he saw just right infront of his eyes, then suddenly nisud syag eskinita nga pagsaka namo gym nas university na amo skol duha before..then after a while, kulba na au akong feeling...I suddenly woke up. 
> 
> What do u think bro? Was that dream a sign that I should move on already, may be in real life sya na ang naay bag-o or he is also trying to reach me out to explain the real situation? Which one kaya?


I have no idea about dreams. LOL I don't believe that in it man gud.  :Smiley:  Pero basin naa nay pasabot sa imung kinabuhi..

----------


## nadine eidloth

naa ko nakita nga difference sa feelings sa akong bf compare 7years ago. akong gi.front pero dli siya moangkon nga naa kausaban. wala nausab sa iyang pagtagad nako same ra gihapon ang problema kay feel naa jud mi problema. ang question 1. possible kaha nga akong feelings ang na.change ug wala lang ko makasabot? 


nadine eidloth cabagnot

----------


## care_bear

> I have no idea about dreams. LOL I don't believe that in it man gud.  Pero basin naa nay pasabot sa imung kinabuhi..


thanks bro..I'll try to update u kong naa na sya reason nako..hehe

----------


## quirkychinita

> i would like to ask you if whats the meaning of nang gamit lang ug babae? or in other words panakip butas?


it means wala pa ka naka-get over saimu ex or naa kay GF na di nimu kaya bulagan cuz di ka nahan masakitan xa bisan di na nimu sya love so since mejo gadali ang guy or maybe mahadlok na ma single for a longer time kay mangitag lain bisan naa pay gamay na feeling kang first GF kay sometimes it takes another woman na himuong panakip butas para makalimtan si legal GF....  \

its a common practice pero still unacceptable sa amo mga girls pero wala na mi mabuhat... all we can do is accept the fact... simba ko palayo di lang manimalos si babaye....

But perhaps if makaya sa lalake prangkahun si babae, okay raman gihapon, naa ra na saiya if hinay hinayun niya or kalitun nia..... kung hinay hinayun nia, at least maka sense ang girl and naay time makaandam sa sakit na magbulag najud mo, if kalitun pud kay basig mukalit pud tubo sa sungay sa babae to the point na matingala na lang ka na naa nay asukal sulod sa gas tank saimu car or motor or tanan imung sanina kay gibuslutan na sa kalagot sa babaye...


ingat bro!

----------


## quirkychinita

Well../..

Love is simple...people are just complicated....

Troubles happen when change turns into crisis...

Basta ako, everytime naay love problems, I make sure I react calm.....

Cuz I realize that yelling doesnt solve anything....

Just recovered from almost a YEAR long break up cuz nasayangan kos 4 years pero okay ra... kahibaw ko na bisan daghan siya chix dadto samung bukid, di ko niya malimtan cuz I've been a good girl... heheheh!!!

We're friends, though!

Pero dont think that Im a person na kabalo najud buhaton tanan... I also listen to advises specially if mo-labaw ang emotions nako sakong mind....

All people are like that I think....

We cant think straight when hurt.. specially kung bag-o pa.


Good vibes!

----------


## bbypink_1988

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


= don't be too rush, I know that ms. right girl is on her way...

----------


## ang2nmnpd

makakita rkag para imu bai!

----------


## Simsimi

basin di ka confident sa imo self... or d jud ka ma typan sa girl na imo panguyaban  :Sad:

----------


## Simsimi

tama girl the best jud basta naay sense of humor ang guy mas makagaan sa atmosphere. :Smiley:

----------


## ::MYSYCRY::

mga brad? i know simple rneh aqngg pangutana, pero mangutana lngg judd q HAHA

"how to turn the girl to be interested on yea?"

i highly believe shy-type sha .. pero tabi'ann sha xah iyangg mga close friends .. OH SWEET JESUS HOW?

----------


## Simsimi

then find time na makg close ka niya, coz that way you will get to know her pud.. just try  :Wink:

----------


## AnInO

@mysycry

all you need to do is break the ice...

----------


## dynamicyoungster

huwata nlng na migo den pakig mingle more more girls pra mka uyab njud ka

----------


## kisse

over! tagaan tikag dating tips: How To Start A Conversation With A Girl - YouTube , How to Attract Women - YouTube, How To Impress A Girl - YouTube, Places To Meet Women - YouTube , 
How To Approach Women And Get Results! - YouTube , Talking To Women : The Biggest Mistake Guys Make! - YouTube ,
First Date Tips For Men : Proven Tips - YouTube , What Attracts Women To Men : How To Ignite Attraction - YouTube , Flirting Tips For Men - YouTube , Dating Tips For Men - YouTube ,
Getting Your Ex Girlfriend Back - YouTube , Best Pickup Line That Works - YouTube , Texting Rules for Men : What To Text Her - YouTube , Dating Tips For Shy Guys - YouTube 

bahalag pang lalaki na na mga moves pero pangita lng gud og maapply nimu.

----------


## bonjack

atimana imong self brad......

----------


## DizCyple

I think bro you need to boost your self esteem. 

Ang mahitabo man gud ani kay bisag duwa-duwaan ra ka sa mga babay kay you're too nice and but.an pud kaau.

Naa man gud tendency to abuse.

I'm not saying na change ka right away pero try to practice having authority and power pud para makaboost sa imong esteem and confidence.

Once nigrow na imu confidence, focus on achieving things. Pamaayuhun nimu imung self with what you are good at doing and excel in it. Chicks love guys who can do something great pud. Plus points kasi yun eh. Then keep yourself neat and presentable all the time. Hygiene is always a plus pud. 

Don't focus your energy looking for women bro. Sometimes its best that you focus on yourself muna. As they say... The right person would come some time along the way pud. Just be patient, do yer thing and have faith.  :Smiley: 

*Cheers and good luck!*  :Wink:

----------


## kevintabian

palamii nalang! anah!

----------


## i_am_fairy

hahaha..mura man kag akong close friend woie. mao jud mo.

----------


## imyourninja

basin namili pud ka? hahah. muabot rana nimu when you least expect it. ayaw pangita kai sadyang darating lng yan. haha

----------


## Gildas

don't worry dili nah angay pangita-on nimu mo abot rana.. ma feel rana ninyu duha sa imong partner na both of you nag love each other..

----------


## mustang

hmmm :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh: ??

----------


## kevintabian

Tingali dili pa time para maka-bayu ka! True love waits! Obsolete but still works!  :Smiley:

----------


## jessica_jung34

namili lang siguro kag gwapa ts mao basted ka kai abi nimu gwapo ka. hahaha

----------


## igitathisguy

permi ka ma busted kay u don't know the art of attraction.hehe

ang girls dili madala sa ka gwapo, kundi sa swabe na personality ni lalaki.hehe

----------


## Bargain Girl

Maybe thre is something in you that they dont like, or turn off

----------


## justinblake

Mostly sa girls...kay sige jud balik2x sa past issues...Mao gyod akong problema sa mga baye..  :Smiley:

----------


## facuztha

asa ang justice?

9 planets
7 continents
204 countries
7,107  philippine islands
and
7 Billion people alive

then single pako! binuang... asang justice ani? sultie ko... 
whahaahaha

----------


## straight_shooter

hi all, I'm a newbie here. I need your help. i have a foreign boyfriend who's a captain in a cargo ship middle east based. kinsa naa idea about salary range monthly? thank you... i would appreciate all your help...god bless!

----------


## ambokz

> hi all, I'm a newbie here. I need your help. i have a foreign boyfriend who's a captain in a cargo ship middle east based. kinsa naa idea about salary range monthly? thank you... i would appreciate all your help...god bless!


ngano d-i mega,wa ka tgae ug allotment sa imo bf?

----------


## ambokz

> asa ang justice?
> 
> 9 planets
> 7 continents
> 204 countries
> 7,107  philippine islands
> and
> 7 Billion people alive
> 
> ...


daghan man single kron bai, pila na d-i edad nmo?

----------


## facuztha

> daghan man single kron bai, pila na d-i edad nmo?


of legal age... lol secret nalang na  :smiley:

----------


## ponyong

looya nimo brod oy...hahaha

----------


## amaw_amaw

kuwang ka sa diskarte bro..

----------


## abcde12345

Payts rana. you're not the only one haha

----------


## kinlarch

mypa paabot ka sa ryt time....

----------


## ayong

baho? jud?

----------


## ayong

bitaw basin wa pa jud ang sakto nga time.

----------


## ayong

kabalo mn kha ka mohuwat..

----------


## divine68

ayaw na pg huwat bro, kay mahuman na ang kalibutan, d ka katilaw ug lami pag matapos na kalibutan hehehehehhe joke lang

----------


## GelaiM.

Today, my bf texted me na nanawag iyang ex gf makig duwa niya ug badmin with the ex's workmates. He knows na magselos jud ko since I have witnesseD jud how he was crazily in love with that woman when he immediately flies to Mla whenever mgka gubot LANG sila. Their 4-year relationship ended because of his Ex having another man. Its been 1 year lang since they broke up. With that, I guess I have sufficient reasons why I really get jealous. _BUT HE NEVER UNDERSTANDS THAT_. Mao toh, when he INFORMED me about the duwa(never asked for my permission), I told him that it would never be okay with me and all. After that, I DIDN'T GET ANY RESPONSE FROM HIM. At around 11pm, he texted me calling me with our endearment, INFORMING that he's home and wala daw signal sa City Sports. I never tried to contact him after the moment he didn't respond to my message so I just didn't know na di diay siya ma contact. I felt like what he did, murag wa siya paki samung relationship and nako that he opted to see his Ex KNOWING na its against my will. *HERE ARE MY QUESTIONS: 
*
1. What are his actions implying?
2. Gi himu ba ko niya'g panakipbutas?
3. Could it ever be possible na mu balik jud akung BF sa iyang Ex when the girl signals "available" to the "relationship slot"?
4. Should I end it as soon as now than repeatedly getting hurt and having doubts if he's over with his Ex?

PS: I just knew from my BF's ofcmate na in comparison jud daw, he treated his Ex GF waaaay better than the way he treats me.

----------


## reyscott1968

it seems nga murag gi himu ka niyang panakip butas. if wala na jud na cyay na feel sa iya ex, d na cya makig kita oie..unless there are circumstances nga magkita jud sila bisag unsaon..
para nako noh, hold on lang usa. but if makita nmo nga naa jud something d maayo, better break up. and then accept the fact nga mao nay dako nga possibility nga ma happen in the near future may not be now but too soon.. u know love dba? it hurts a lot. but acceptance would make u better...

----------


## GelaiM.

> it seems nga murag gi himu ka niyang panakip butas. if wala na jud na cyay na feel sa iya ex, d na cya makig kita oie..unless there are circumstances nga magkita jud sila bisag unsaon..
> para nako noh, hold on lang usa. but if makita nmo nga naa jud something d maayo, better break up. and then accept the fact nga mao nay dako nga possibility nga ma happen in the near future may not be now but too soon.. u know love dba? it hurts a lot. but acceptance would make u better...


Thanks for the advice bai. I have a follow up question though. Until when should I hold on? I mean, unsa nga "something di maayu" imung gi mean? I fear na masakitan paku further the longer I hold on.  :Sad:

----------


## reyscott1968

> Thanks for the advice bai. I have a follow up question though. Until when should I hold on? I mean, unsa nga "something di maayu" imung gi mean? I fear na masakitan paku further the longer I hold on.



hmm till to the point nga makaya pa nmo ang pag endure.. pero kung d na kaya, nya na feel nmo nga something different jud, just move on.. im on such a situation ryt now.. but u know wat? i cant even move on myself... and i really hate it... ako lang gi agwanta sa, samtang kaya..

----------


## reyscott1968

mine is different lang coz LDR.. kapoi oie.. i wanna quit. coz im in pain. daghan doubts sa ako mind but ako gi try ug divert ako self...

----------


## GelaiM.

Kapuy jud! It keeps us awake til at this very hour. Tsk. Naaah, im actually very very busy man jud. I mean, what im currently doing permits me to move on and divert my emotion. I can't even wait that certain time to come na di na nako mkaya and choose to breakaway. tsssk. soooooooooooooo painful!

----------


## reyscott1968

> Kapuy jud! It keeps us awake til at this very hour. Tsk. Naaah, im actually very very busy man jud. I mean, what im currently doing permits me to move on and divert my emotion. I can't even wait that certain time to come na di na nako mkaya and choose to breakaway. tsssk. soooooooooooooo painful!



yeah .. me too.... it always keeps me awake kay worried ko always.. im a worrier... and it really sucks worrying about someone who doesnt give a damn on you....

----------


## GelaiM.

> yeah .. me too.... it always keeps me awake kay worried ko always.. im a worrier... and it really sucks worrying about someone who doesnt give a damn on you....


Ako puuud, worrier it is! Though I'm trying to fight it. Sige lang bai, will get through this soon. Primarily, we need to find ourselves first, take away self-pity and get back our worth. Life as it is, REALLY UNFAIR!!  :undecided:

----------


## reyscott1968

> Ako puuud, worrier it is! Though I'm trying to fight it. Sige lang bai, will get through this soon. Primarily, we need to find ourselves first, take away self-pity and get back our worth. Life as it is, REALLY UNFAIR!!


dont say its unfair... yeah .. we can overcome this... lets just hope good things come up....

----------


## muchacha00

panakip butas gud ka miss...

----------


## GelaiM.

> panakip butas gud ka miss...


Kung ikaw ako bai, unsa imung buhatun ana?

----------


## GelaiM.

> panakip butas gud ka miss...


Unsa may anagay buhatun tan-aw nimu bai?

----------


## reyscott1968

yaw na kabalaka ana ... daghan ta diri.. yaw lang jud pataka punit ug bisan kinsa....

----------


## lord-lord-lord

Paita sd ana imong uyab oi. wala mn na nag huna2x nimo. naa ra na nimo ang decision TS kung tan-aw nimo malipayon ba ka ana puhon. Or stop it mintras sayo pa.

----------


## brian joshua

banned in 3.... 2.... 1....

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

Hrmf, how was it resolved then knowing that it was not OK for you that he went out his way to meet up with the ex... Were you guys able to sit down and talk it out? What happened after he txted you with your endearment as if nothing had happened?

For me, it's such a disrespect and an emotional torture that a bf would go out of his way to meet up with an ex knowing that the gf completely objects the idea. Listen to what your mind says TS, the heart is bias most of the time. Make sure that you are not just an option. You are a priority...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## g.o.a.t.

simpol rman solusyon ane ts oi tsktsk

----------


## budoyski

Panakip butas perting klaroha...

----------


## GelaiM.

> Hrmf, how was it resolved then knowing that it was not OK for you that he went out his way to meet up with the ex... Were you guys able to sit down and talk it out? What happened after he txted you with your endearment as if nothing had happened?
> 
> For me, it's such a disrespect and an emotional torture that a bf would go out of his way to meet up with an ex knowing that the gf completely objects the idea. Listen to what your mind says TS, the heart is bias most of the time. Make sure that you are not just an option. You are a priority...


We weren't able to talk about it yet coz I plan to cool down and he didnt communicate jud after me response of objection with the idea of meeting his gf. I wana find out also if he's really running after me. If not, maybe it would be best to leave. Though we were able to discuss the same issue however mu likay man siya. Ingnun ko nya na "hangtud matiguwang nalang ta inganah ghapun ka?".. Or something na ako sayup ky magselos ko. I mean, we have never settled that issue. Usa pa, iyang actions raman jud hinungdan nanu magselos ko. Kapuy kha magselos ah.Tssssk

----------


## GelaiM.

> simpol rman solusyon ane ts oi tsktsk


Whats that 'simple' you're referring to? Simple siguru para nimu TS. Kung simple pa para nako, hagbay nakong ni biya aning sitwasyona. tsssk

----------


## cebu.opportunities

read this:
https://www.istorya.net/forums/love/5...d-threads.html

I replied with the link sa specific rule not because I find your situation as stupid TS (Thread Starter). You may post your concern sa existing thread that those who will respond to you won't get any infraction.

----------


## kageron

> 1. What are his actions implying?


Ask him why he wants to play? Does he really love playing badminton why not play it together with you? 




> 2. Gi himu ba ko niya'g panakipbutas?


Why do you say panakip butas raka did he court you with manner and respect?





> 3. Could it ever be possible na mu balik jud akung BF sa iyang Ex when the girl signals "available" to the "relationship slot"?


The signals are strong if they continue to mingle and bond for sure they will. 




> 4. Should I end it as soon as now than repeatedly getting hurt and having doubts if he's over with his Ex?


before ending it and wasting another useless relationship prankahi imong uyab on whats the real deal.

And seriously why would your BF want to meet his ex? Does this not ring a bell to you? It's a simple clue that's implying something.

----------


## psychologic

his reasons and actions will speak for itself... i cant say na gihimo raka niyang panakip butas ha but without even asking permission nimo na magkita sila that means something. if mananghid sya, ofkors masuko. and if dli, well, he's lying. right now masabtan nako imo situation. feel the pain more until u feel it no more...

----------


## reyscott1968

exactly ....  feel the pain more until u feel it no more...

----------


## psychologic

you have all the options sis. challenge nana nimo.. opportunity pod na nimo..

----------


## mbneiz

it could be a blessings in disguise basin signs nana nga dli jud cya para nmu, ako katry ko ana wui, nanguyab lang ko for fun pero ug manawag ang akong uyab nga wla me nagklaro ug buwag, sus ang akong heart kay murag naglukso2x sa tumang kahinangup, by the way ang among situation kay ni abroad akong girl tapos way lingaw did2 trip2x cya ug uyab2x ug lesbian, at first trip lang hangtud pagtagaan na cya pirmi ug bsan unsa dha from roses to chocolates to stuff toys etc, nya caring pa jud knu kaayu gentleman aw gentlewomen diay hehehe, karon murag lisud na knu cya pgbuwag but she still love me, so ako kay sa naman mag goul2x ko sa iyang gibuhat adto, uyab2x lang sad ko dri ug ako, puros murag duwa2x lang, luoy pud bya ang girl kay naa jd moserious nmu bisan kbalo na, karon nuon wla na ko anang bisyuha, dle maayu pakasad on nmu si juan tungod kay nkasala nimu si pedro.. dba?.. 

on topic bitaw sis y not try to talk it with him, nya ug unsa man gne, dawata nlang..

----------


## THE KID



----------


## mondragon

ayay, wla pana mkarecover imo bf TS... faet...

----------


## batangyagit_20

andama nlang imong kaugalingon TS

----------


## psychologic

yes.. better not expect nalang..

----------


## rodznickz

buwagi na ts uie if tan.aw nimu wala kay bili para niya..

----------


## dansoi_1234

> Today, my bf texted me na nanawag iyang ex gf makig duwa niya ug badmin with the ex's workmates. He knows na magselos jud ko since I have witnesseD jud how he was crazily in love with that woman when he immediately flies to Mla whenever mgka gubot LANG sila. Their 4-year relationship ended because of his Ex having another man. Its been 1 year lang since they broke up. With that, I guess I have sufficient reasons why I really get jealous. _BUT HE NEVER UNDERSTANDS THAT_. Mao toh, when he INFORMED me about the duwa(never asked for my permission), I told him that it would never be okay with me and all. After that, I DIDN'T GET ANY RESPONSE FROM HIM. At around 11pm, he texted me calling me with our endearment, INFORMING that he's home and wala daw signal sa City Sports. I never tried to contact him after the moment he didn't respond to my message so I just didn't know na di diay siya ma contact. I felt like what he did, murag wa siya paki samung relationship and nako that he opted to see his Ex KNOWING na its against my will. *HERE ARE MY QUESTIONS: 
> *
> 1. What are his actions implying?
> 2. Gi himu ba ko niya'g panakipbutas?
> 3. Could it ever be possible na mu balik jud akung BF sa iyang Ex when the girl signals "available" to the "relationship slot"?
> 4. Should I end it as soon as now than repeatedly getting hurt and having doubts if he's over with his Ex?
> 
> PS: I just knew from my BF's ofcmate na in comparison jud daw, he treated his Ex GF waaaay better than the way he treats me.



One thing for SURE, wala pa ka MOVE ON imo BF sa iya EX.. it's not an excuse na bcoz dli ka mo sugot, dli nalng xa mananghid nimo.. klaro ra kaayo imo BF..

Peace of advice sis, better check if the relationship you have right now is worth having.. Definitely I can say that your BF doesn't respect you.. Uyab na bya mo, kbaw xa unsay mkapasakit nimo.. dapat likayan na niya.. Ug unsaon sad niya pg move on kung cge pa syang mkig contact sa iya EX.. 

Nka experienced sad ko ani before sis, naabot jud sa time na nibalos nko sa girl.. Hope dli mo maabot ani nga situation..

----------


## xinevirtucio

ang nakabati ani kai una...kabalo na imo bf na magselos ka when it comes to his exGF...pero cge go lang ng go ghapon xa dula badminton...

kelangan jud xang mudula? nano dli maporma ang ilang game if wala xa? why sa tanang mga taw cya man jud ang gpadula :Huh: 

if ganahan xag badminton dli xa kahagad nimo ug dula? kamo man uyab dba...kana untang dula2x mag serve unta ng bonding moment nnyo...pero ang nahitabo..lain nuon ya kadula...

kaduha..dli na xa kelangan mananghid nimo oi..if grespetoan ka nya...and kabalo xang masakitan ka if iyang padaunon ang dula ug badminton daw....nibalibad unta cya...ngano wala man xa mubalibad beh...mas maikog xa sa iyang ex nga NITRAYDOR niya..kaysa nmo nga iyang uyab...mas ghatagan nyag gbug.aton ang bation sa iyang ex kaysa imong feelings :Huh: 

chicken ranang manila largahon ts...ako bana buang au sa iyang uyab sauna...g.apas jud niya sa texas...maau rapud kai ddto xa naka see the light kung unsa na clase na babay iyang exgf...ang nakalahi lang...he's completely over her...

lisod explain ts...but makaila man jd ka if imo bf is naka let go na sa iyang ex or wala pa..

mas maau ng gkan nimo ang analysis ug tubag aron makaingon jd ka na imo ng desisyon...and wala ka magpadala sa gpang.ingon sa uban...


therefore ts..talk..talk..talk...listen..listen...listen...a  nd analyze  :Smiley:

----------


## kamikaze_007

start a drama..it always work!

----------


## dropdeadgorgeous

> We weren't able to talk about it yet coz I plan to cool down and he didnt communicate jud after me response of objection with the idea of meeting his gf. I wana find out also if he's really running after me. If not, maybe it would be best to leave. Though we were able to discuss the same issue however mu likay man siya. Ingnun ko nya na "hangtud matiguwang nalang ta inganah ghapun ka?".. Or something na ako sayup ky magselos ko. I mean, we have never settled that issue. Usa pa, iyang actions raman jud hinungdan nanu magselos ko. Kapuy kha magselos ah.Tssssk



If you know your worth, don't compromise it. There's a very thin line between being considerate and being taken for granted...  :Smiley:

----------


## BigHeart

maginoo pero medyo bastos bai.. most effective way.. be funny in front sa babaye (not a clown way ah).  :Smiley:

----------


## jofer

sa sunod dili na badminton duwaon ana sis  :cheesy:

----------


## jackalmor

kanang na a koy gf nga taga thailand ba niya mag 2 years na me niya plan namo mag kita me karung feb. 2013 
niya unsa bang pag ka unsa-a ingun man siya nga mag break na daw me, ngutana ko sa rason, wala daw ko nag care niya, blah blah blah,, niya explain pod ko, mao ni mao na,,, niya dli lang kausa mi nag break ka daghan na, pero karun lang jud murag ming-gahi na, sa mi-agi nag break me gi change niya iya relation sa fb gi single niya after a day iya rapod gi open ako fb iya gi balik ang amo ug in relation, pero karun murag gahi na jud,,, ba ang naka problema kay naka booking nako ug ticket, ngutana ko niya mag meet pa ba ta ug dayon, ngon siya mag meet pa, pero as a friend nlang, unsa kaha maayo ani buhaton lahuson nako ug adto o dli nalng,,~!! ? tabangi ug tambagi ko kini ang ako suliran

----------


## muchacha00

since naka booked nana.. adto nalang... kaw ray nag sulti nga buwag/balik mo.... basin nig adto nimo naay siya surpresa nimo bai...

----------


## jackalmor

> since naka booked nana.. adto nalang... kaw ray nag sulti nga buwag/balik mo.... basin nig adto nimo naay siya surpresa nimo bai...


ambot lang kaha ani, unsay mahitabo ug moadto ko medyo lain naman gud ako paminaw karun, ingun man gud siya nga dli ug dli na jud siya makig balik nako, mangita nalang daw siya ug lain nga guy nga mo care niya nga mas labaw pa kay kanako, ahak ani medyo na lubatan ko ana nga istorya, mag libog jud pod ko usahay kay ingun siya ug mag kita me ug unsay amo sabot ug mag meet me mao ra gihapon amo buhaton, pero friend ra daw me kutob nlang kay dli na siya makig balik nako

----------


## muchacha00

lahi raman pud og in person mo talk about sa inyo problema.. dako porsento nga ma usab iyang huna2x.. labi na mag boxer short naka daan.. hehe joke

----------


## jackalmor

hehehe boxer jud,, bitaw pod,,ako naman siya gi xplenan ana nga basin ma usob ra ang imo huna2x ug mag meet jud ta personal,, ma kulbaon man lang gud ko kay lain raba tali nang ila kinaiya ngadto basin gi atngan nako ni ongbak ngadto, hehe

----------


## superidol

qng pang pa ncrease lng ug s3x appeal nnyo ge pangita. . mka tabang mn q nnyo ani . .  :evil:

----------


## parekoy

Kauban nako sya sa work,  and uyab siya sa akoa bestfriend,
Nagkakuyog lang mi ani niya atong giimbitar ko sa akoang bestfriend sa ila fiesta, and tua pud diay iya gf.
That time sa fiesta, tutok ra kaayo ko niya kay wala man pud ko gipa ila-ila niya sa iya gf.

One time, this Nov. 1 lang namalihug akoa silingan nga kauban pud namo sa work nga ako ang makigkita niya sa usa ka butang nga iuli na.
Nisugot lang pud ko kay nakakta naman ko niya b4. Ug nagkita lagi mi atong adlawa.
After ato, nagsige na mi txt2x kay gaan man pud siya kaistorya ug katxt kay wala jud siya malisya.

Hantud karon nga naa panahon nga siya mouna ug txt nako ug ako pud motxt niya.

Tanan pwede topic game kaayo siya, until to the point nga mura naman ko guilty kay lagi uyab man sila sa akoa bestfriend. Mura naman gud ko naganahan niya pud.Pero di jud baya pwede kay naa naman siya uyab.

Unsa man mga maayo buhaton nako?
Dapat ba nga modestansya nalang ko niya nga magkakita baya mi pirmi sa trabaho.
What if mahibaw an sa iya Bf nga akoa pud bestfriend nga nagtxt2x mi? Bisag limpyo ang akoang konsensya nga amiga/amigo lang mi, lain nya ang sabot niya ug sa uban tawo nga makabantay?


Tabangi ko ninyo kay naglibog pud ko, sayang man gud ang among maayong panaghigalaay ug kalimtan nalang.

salamat sa tanan ninyong tambag.

----------


## cesar_jr12

dili manka kinahanglan mo distancya, kaw na mismo ni sulti dili pwede...
so treat her as your bestfriend as you treat your bestfriend...

----------


## ryan22

timan-e bro "bro's before hoes"  :Smiley:

----------


## cesar_jr12

> timan-e bro "bro's before hoes"


hahaha... sakto gyud ka bro...

----------


## cesar_jr12

ngita lang gyud cya ug labad sa ulo marius... hehehe

----------


## stealth83

I think that in the mean time, you should go out and make yourself easier for her to find! Hope you know what I mean.  :smiley:   Go have fun, go on a vacation, or pursue a hobby, go out dancing or whatever you like to do that would make you happy! When you meet people try to be social and look nice. One of them could be her and if not, at least you had a good time.

----------


## inyourface

distansya brad kay giganahan nka!  :Cheesy:

----------


## MisterNavi

Guys my girlfriend is pregnant and im worried about her family, she is still in college level and her mother wants to finish her study first. Her mother is very strict. As of now I am a graduating student and I think I can support her needs and the baby with my allowance and we really have no plan on aborting our precious blessing from god and take the responsibility.

All Im afraid of is when we tell her mother that she is pregnant, Her mother has a heart problem and her father is working abroad.  No one in their house taking care of her mother but only my girlfriend.  My girlfriend wants to finish her study after she gave birth to the baby, but Im afraid her mother won't support her anymore. As of know my girlfriend is planning to stay in our house cause she's afraid of what her mother can do to her and can affect our baby.

Well I am 20 and my girlfriend is 18 and we were together for 4 years and we have no regrets for what we have done.
now my concern is, is this the right thing to do?.

----------


## Fri13th

Bro, naka sulay na pud ko ani like the saying goes; been there done that. Ang nindot ninyo buhaton kay hinay-hinaya na lang jud ug tug-an sa tinuod iyang mama about sa inyung sitwasyun karon kay bisag unsaon ug tago ninyo mahibaloan ra man jud na. Kaya rana ninyo TS, basta ayaw lang jud na ipa-abort.

----------


## jdbebz

hahaha bradeee TS . . ayaw ka hadlok bai . . . tug-ani nana sila  :Smiley:  ma shock ug kasab-an na ang girl pero at end mangutana nana sila unsay plano ninyo ^_^ mana ko ana woeee . .  dili na nila unsa-on imong girl TS kay kung dapatan na sila . . kawalay pu-angod napod ni mga parents niya . . strick jud na parents kay love gud na nila  . .  samot na naay baby di jud mo ka gunit sa bata ba inig gawas

----------


## psychologic

wa man kaha ka magdali bro?

----------


## MisterNavi

wala man hinoon ko mag dali.. Ang ako lng basin atakihon iyang mama kung makahibaw na  :undecided:

----------


## MisterNavi

simbako lng  :undecided:

----------


## jdbebz

:Smiley:  everything will be alright TS ayaw kahadlok woe . .  

sa akong part ge congratzz man gali ko hahahah

----------


## MisterNavi

I hope so  :undecided:

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

I have this guy friend who's been trying and trying and trying to get my attention for years. Unfortunately though, I couldn't return his feelings. Naka-uyab nlang ko.. after nga nagbuwag mi sa ako uyab, he's back napud.. I already told him that my feeling towards him are purely platonic but he's so persistent.. Usahay makonsensya ko.. but i don't want to mislead him also.. what do i do?

----------


## isparkol

pasagdi na oi. kung konsenxa ra imong reason para sugton na tabla ra nmog g ilad imong kaugalingon LOL hahahahaha

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

@isparkol gipasagdaan gani, the problem is he's also a friend of mine.. bati kaayo kung mokalit lang ko ug d managad noh?

----------


## isparkol

aw o sad nuon pero d man sd sa ingon nga d ka motagad. pde man ka mochange topic whenever makakita nasad cya ug chance makapabuhagay sa iyang feelings para nmo  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:  its just a matter of handling things perfectly with timing

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

@isparkol i hope you're right.. kai ang dating ani, mg-cge nalng jud ko ug lihay2 storya.. naa jud diay mga laki nga ingon-ani

----------


## isparkol

hahahaha.... naa jud ingon ana dai especially kung tan-aw nila naa sila chance sa usa ka babae. maybe naa pd instances nga makahatag pd kag proweba nga naa cya chance nmo or unsa ba hehehe... maong persistent jud kau cya. kai kung ako kung tan-aw pd nko nga na akoi chance mopadyon ko oi. pero kung tan-aw nko sa babae nga wa jud koi pag-asa moundang sad jd ko. so better check on the things that u do when ur with him para makabaw ka ug naa kai nabuhat nga makapaboost sa iyang morale.

----------


## want2binvolve

Aiii pasagdi nlng hangtud kapoyon...  :Cheesy:

----------


## brian joshua

ts, ipasundayag na ngadto sa lain thread kaw ayaw paghimo ug lain lagobo na imo boko2 ron sa mga mods

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

@brian joshua why? do you think my thread should be in a different place? suggestions ug asa ibalhin?

----------


## tinkerbellfrompixiehollow

I met a guy nga super sute kaayo.. Hmmmm,, kada agi nako sa eskina makit-an jus nako siya then mo stare siya nako ba nga makalanay jud raba.. Then, mga days after, sige na siya ug smile nako then motutok.. Does it mean something :Huh:  Unsa na ni :Huh:

----------


## Chel Fernandez

ayaw pagassume... it could be just that he is friendly...

----------


## Chel Fernandez

ngano ingon ana mana?... why is it so hard to just give your attention to someone who loves you?... why do you have to love someone nga wala na love nimo back?...

----------


## jaysflava

maybe he's into you  :Cheesy:

----------


## korosukun

bcn ako to TS... chill lng...hehehe...

kuyaw ma ban ta ani dah... :P

----------


## jaysflava

isn't it ironic. maybe ingun ana lang jud na ts. naka question pud ko ana before.  :Sad:

----------


## lolzXD

hala, kambal man ning duha ka replyers oh haha

----------


## korosukun

ana gyud na... dghan mn gd taw sa kalibutan... mura posta sa masyaw gd, lisod kaau ig-on... ingon ana sad ang lab2x... lisod ig-on ang sak2... pero lingaw2x lng naa mai dghan, naa sd nai chance ma develop depende sa pagka dala...  :Cheesy: 

pero kung gnahan gyud ka niya nga dli gnahan nimo, worth it mn sguro mag effort gamay... ikaw daw panguyab ts bcn sugton ka...  :Smiley:

----------


## Chel Fernandez

dili pwede... naa na siya uyab...  :Sad:

----------


## isparkol

bsin nakalike pd to nmo pero bsin atik2 rato para u know na hahahahahaha...  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:  ug mohamag sukol ahahahaah...

----------


## opaxopax

hahaha. hapit parehas ug nawng sa ilang avatar.

----------


## tinkerbellfrompixiehollow

> bsin nakalike pd to nmo pero bsin atik2 rato para u know na hahahahahaha...    ug mohamag sukol ahahahaah...


lagi noh.. pwede sad nga atik2x ra to pero mura jud ug dili kay murag gituyo jud sa panahon,, or ako ra jud ang nag sige ug effort nga ganahan jud siya nako.. paeta sad ani.. hahahahahah

----------


## _hizuka_

ayaw basta2x kompyansa sa mga lalaki miga, kay dili na magmatter kung itsurahan or dili ang pagkadautan.....

----------


## kageron

makuha ka sa tingin

----------


## kageron

> ngano ingon ana mana?... why is it so hard to just give your attention to someone who loves you?...


love na hinoon mag lisod na hinoon og give og time and attention? 




> why do you have to love someone nga wala na love nimo back?...


Why do you force yourself when things and reality are not even in your side? just wake up and snap out of it! People can use you and abuse your overall kindness.

----------


## jednified

Need ko ug advice mga istoryans. Naa koy na gahanan na babae sa office. At first friends ra dyod mi. Pero type man ko na lalake na maganahan sa usa ka babae once makaila na dyod ko niya. Karun, ni abot sa point na ganahan na ko niya. Wla ko kblo sa unsay feelings niya. 

Wla lng ko ni confess kay duha ka amigo nako, same ug workplace, ganahan sad niya. Love at first sight to ilaha. And sauna pa sila sige ug panguyab niya. Almost 4 months na sila and si Boy A kay mura ug dakox2 na ug chance na magkasila. 

Silang duha wala kabalo na same ra mi 3 ug ganahan na girl. Naa man gud syay something na naka attract, xcept na gwapa sya. 

Naka decide nlng unta ko na dili nlng padaun. magpalayo nlng. Pero lisod man kay ang duha ka migo sige ug share nako sa ilang feelings sa babae. Maka remind nuon nako. 

Please help

----------


## isparkol

sus dakong bnuang ni imoha TS kung imo ning palabayon ug ihatag sa lain. magmahay raka sa wahi aning styla. better if u confront d girl unya ipabuhagay na imong gibati. bsin unya mao rani makapahikog unya nmo hahahaha... lisod na kargo de konsenxa pa nis girl. at least makabaw cya nga gnahan ka niya. bsin pa diay gnahan pd to siya nmo. eh di ebribadi hapi? hahahaha....

kasuway ko ani sauna naa koi gnahan nga girl then dugay napd mi kaila. gatoo kog wa koi chance ato niya kai panan-aw nko high standard man diay to kai gnahan pd diay cya nko. adto nlng ko nkabaw katong naa nkoi uyab unya cya naa napuy suitor nga naganahan nlng pd cya. mahay nuon c dodong ug kadyot nyahahaha....

----------


## kitloy

ayaaaayyyyyyy .. sakto sad si isparkol..

ipagawas na bro.. basin bitaw ikaw ra gihuwat ana niya hehehe

----------


## isparkol

> ayaaaayyyyyyy .. sakto sad si isparkol..
> 
> ipagawas na bro.. basin bitaw ikaw ra gihuwat ana niya hehehe


dako jud kau nig chance ingon ani nga situation bro samot nag suod na kau ni cla sa babae. 70/30 ang ratio nko ani

----------


## domzgnrlover86

ayg undangi pre... basig ikaw pay mas naay chance niya...

----------


## brian joshua

OT agi lang ko.....

----------


## jednified

@brian kuyawa ug trip nimo bro ui.. hahah

Topic: ako raman gud kay dili ko ganahan na malain akong mga migo nako. Tungod wla ko nagsabax2 na ganahan ko sa babae nya basin mu ingon sila traydor ko. Ang si Boy A kay mag sige nmn sila ug datex2 s babae. Ako kay pina ninja moves lng na date kay dili ko ganahan magka issue na love polygon na d.i ni.

----------


## Muchokoi

Dskarte ug imu TS oi! haha ayaw pa lupig..if you wanna be happy, then dont please everyone (apil nang duha ka amigo nmu ana) zehahahaha  :evil: 

goodluck nlng TS..may the odds be ever in your favor..bwahahaha  :evil:  :Cheesy:

----------


## epoy73

FRIENDZONe..

----------


## regan4us

this message is from my friend nga girl sa office pangita nlng ug lain daw kay lisod daw jd makig dungan  labi na 3 pamo kabook daghan isda sa cebu bro be happy nlng kng kinsa sogton sa duha kay d man sad ka mo tell sa imong fellings bow !

----------


## iamU

Or wala kaha ning sunod2 ra ka sa uso dong?

----------


## struggler

sus ipabuhay na TS..sukol bisan lupig  :Cheesy:

----------


## jednified

Grabe sad sabay sa uso. Dili sad ko ingon ana ui. Dili man gud akong fault na fall ko niya tungod sa iyang batasan

@Struggler mao sad akong na think pero na konsensya ko mu traydor. ang ako raman dyod dili ko ganahan mu traydor sa akong mga migo.

----------


## hobie

Nay uban bitaw gyud ana na sabay sa uso, unknowingly mi sabay sila.
Most common ni mahitabo sa girls than boys.
Like kana mo ana ng girls na gwapo lage na nga guy and ma kilig sila, ang uban sab girls kay mo angay pod ug makilig ug kalit ana certain na guy.

Basin ngana na situation sab nahitabo nimo TS.
Pero ako ,matambag ra gyud. Imo ignan siya imo feelings, you'll never know unless you try.

----------


## sport30

bitaw basin ikaw ang ganahan sa girl TS mao wala siyay gisugot sa imong 2 ka migo nag paabot ra siya kanus a ka mo court niya

suwaye lang gud TS ingna lang imong mga migo nga may the best man win. dili man siguro na ma tawag nga ni traydor ka nila gawas kung uyab na sa imong migo niya imo sad panguyaban

----------


## THE KID



----------


## Black kangaroo

ipabuhagay na ts...hala bira

----------


## isparkol

> this message is from my friend nga girl sa office pangita nlng ug lain daw kay lisod daw jd makig dungan  labi na 3 pamo kabook daghan isda sa cebu bro be happy nlng kng kinsa sogton sa duha kay d man sad ka mo tell sa imong fellings bow !


sus unya na pangitag lain TS kung wa najud kai pag-asa kana imo karon dako kai nag chance LOL ngano man diay ug mga migo na nmo ang imong karibal. sports lang gud. "may the best man win" no hard feelings. ana ramn jd na .

----------


## janelorelyn

TS try to confront her oi be a guy! make some moves..... maybe ganahan siya nmu wala man sad mawala if imo suwayan db  :Cheesy:

----------


## mav3rik

TS, if ako naa sa imo lugar. manguyab ko.. kung suod nimo imo mga ka officemates.. pangutan.a sila if unsa nay progress nila sa ilang pag panguyab and at the same time angkon lng pud na ganahan pud ka niya and naa kay intention na mu pursue niya. 

if dli nimo suod/migo.. aw panguyab.. wla p man kaha cla gisugot dba? so dli pasabot na abi cla nka una ug panguyab na nka reserve na ang babaye nila. 

onward with the struggle TS.

----------


## domzgnrlover86

> sus unya na pangitag lain TS kung wa najud kai pag-asa kana imo karon dako kai nag chance LOL ngano man diay ug mga migo na nmo ang imong karibal. sports lang gud. "may the best man win" no hard feelings. ana ramn jd na .




hahaha sakto ka bai sparkz... parehas gud mo nai gusto anang bayhana TS...ayaw jud palupig... diskarte pd....

----------


## isparkol

> TS try to confront her oi be a guy! make some moves..... maybe ganahan siya nmu wala man sad mawala if imo suwayan db


sakto jd ka diha... awa TS babae najud nag-ingon nmo "be a man" face it bsag unsa result bsta nakapabuhagay kas gibati hahahahha...




> hahaha sakto ka bai sparkz... parehas gud mo nai gusto anang bayhana TS...ayaw jud palupig... diskarte pd....


sakto jd d mana pang traydor kai wa man ka mangilog sa babae wa pa gud nai tag-iya anha naka matawag ug traydor kung uyab nana sa imong amigo then imong i submarine hahhahaah...

----------


## mbneiz

daugon rana sa storya bro... bira dayun, ug dle madala balak2xki hahaha

----------


## janelorelyn

for me TS it's not a big problem in you..... well just say your feelings about her and if what's the result or feedback from her either negative or positive just accept it and feel like your just in a battle  :Smiley:

----------


## inyourface

friendzone . . hasula ani wuie! pero basin magmahay ka TS . . basin hatagan ka clue sa girl nga ganahan sad cya nimo . . grab daun!  :Cheesy:  lisud ma-unhan . .  hehe

----------


## inyourface

> for me TS it's not a big problem in you..... well just say your feelings about her and if what's the result or feedback from her either negative or positive just accept it and feel like your just in a battle


daku possibility nga molahi ug tagad ang girl once makahibaw . . manguyab nlng jud! same ra'g padulngan  :Cheesy:

----------


## isparkol

> friendzone . . hasula ani wuie! pero basin magmahay ka TS . . basin hatagan ka clue sa girl nga ganahan sad cya nimo . . grab daun!  lisud ma-unhan . .  hehe


mao jd lisod kau magsakit ra imong dughan ana hahahahaha

----------


## janelorelyn

> daku possibility nga molahi ug tagad ang girl once makahibaw . . manguyab nlng jud! same ra'g padulngan


hahaha aw ana ma conscious man mi mga girls gud if naay mo tell ana namo nya labi na permi ra magkita sa office  :Cheesy: 
basta go go go ts ahhaha  :smitten:

----------


## inyourface

conscious lang? d mo ganahan? haha! 

kung ing-ana lng kasayon mo-sulti hahaha! 

apektado mn gud inyong friendship ana . .

----------


## isparkol

eng eng eng.... hamag nana c TS ron kargahi pag maau ninyo mga istoryans hahahaha

----------


## janelorelyn

hahaha aw if ako cguro na kilig to the bone oi hahahha  :Cheesy:

----------


## dragwarz05

Ayaw pahibaw.a ang babay nga ganahan ka niya. Ipakita lang gud nga ni care ka niya pero ayaw pud palabe.e ha. Ahm mga above gamay sa friendship nga care ba. Madugay or sa madali makita rana niya nga naa kay paki. Ako di manjud ko manguyab, ipakita ra nako sa babay nga ni care ko nila then maabot ang panahon nga same na diay mi ug na feel.

Bati mangud kong makahibaw sila nga ganahan or nanguyab ka sa babay kay they'll think nga ni care ka bcuz gusto niya sugton ka.

----------


## TOPNOYZE

akong tambag nimo TS? simple ra kaayu.

mas gwapo man kaha ka kaysa sa duha nga laki nga nanguyab niya?

mas nindot man kaha ka ug batasan kaysa sa duha ka laki nga nanguyab niya?

panguyab dayun.!!!!

----------


## shiron

testinge lng ug panguyab ang baye ts bsn dli ikaw ang mapilian sa inyong tulo..heheh

----------


## killravel

strategic approach tingay ang prob anah, as what you says you have what it takes, maybe the moves is what you most needed :Smiley:

----------


## zaira45

I need advice:

Scenario - you work 14 hours a day - 1 full time and 1 part time - just to provide sa u family(mama,papa) og ur own family (2 kids , 1 bana) .. Nagpuyo me sa upper sa house sa amo parents, ako ngpa au sa hows sa ila silong og ako  pud gipa ayo ang taas aron naa pud me amo-a - lahe na door, lahe tanan.

Ako partner is ako gi pa undang og work k ako mama usahay k di ganahan maka bantay sa amo mga bata- ako gipa undang ako partner og work k mas dako man ko salary niya ( he is a company driver , me is an agent, .. naabot ang time nawala pud ako work k naundang ang campaign- xa ni work as a mekaniko sa motor..1 month raku y work - so after ato nku work nku until now - xa mghatag plete nku k ako sweldo is para sa mga otang og konsumo sa balay og mohatag pud ko niya. Ako grocery, kuryente og uban pa..ang iya is maka provide ra jud og png expense nku para sa trabahoan

THEN okay najud tanan - plan na namo unta mgpakasal k naa me 2 kids..and u found out - ng MARIJUANA xa og niangkon pud..huhuhu..

Ako xa gi ingnan na if iya usbon k makigbuwag jud ko niya..over reacting ra ba ko? or unsa ako angay buhaton? palahubog na siya -sauna sige ko yaw2 pero now k ako nlng pasagdan..ni level up na noon..

Please tambagi ko if unsa ako buhaton k nglibog jud ko..usahay makahuna2 gud ko og suicide  :Sad:  ..tungod na burden nku sa problem tanan...

----------


## cjmagowan

I'm not with your partner or anything... pero i think it's better cguro to understand to root cause of the problem mam. mas maayo cguro imo cya ipa.rehab (though makagasto jud ka) if makigbuwag ka karn panahona kay yes mkagawas ka sa problema pero magka.guba pud ang kinabuhi sa imo pares.

I think rehab is one solution mam. try lng
needed ra nag tambag imo pares. bacn naay problema nga d nya madalag sulbad.

ilayo cya sa iya mga barkada. tagaig ultimatum kng d jud madala.. kng unsa nga ultimatum  kaw ray maka desider ana

f all else fails .. then that's the time byai nlng. puslan man. :Smiley:

----------


## muchacha00

lisod na gud na mam.. pangita nalang gud og lain.. na sugdan nana.. lisod na tangtangon.... kay samahurot na inyong mga gamit diha..

----------


## zaira45

daghan najud me na agi-an namu nga problem og daghan napud xa sala nku pero okey ra k ako ra makaya ako na xa gipa sidan-an na sa tanan sala -akong di mapasaylo k kana rajud parte drugs og chiks...krun k mura noon ko gisukod k nisulod anang butanga..paets bya ani..maka ask lng ko usahay unsa akong sala or angay bakong mgpakasala pud or mgpabadlong para siya napud ma konsemisyon og mg tinarung..  :Sad:

----------


## cjmagowan

naa jud nay problemang gigikanan ana mam. f mahibal.an na naa panay purohan masulbad. manginahanglan na cyag saktong aksyon, d nana madalag ampo.. wa nay gahom ang pag.ampo anang sitwasyona.

ayaw lng pud guro pagpakasala ky duha namong problema.. imbis isa ray problema.. kamo na hinuon duha.. luoy inyong mga anak.

mas malagmit marehab jud na mam. ang pangchix ana niya ang gigikanan pud ana lagmit ang pag.gamit ug drogas. maaung mapalgan ang iyang cgeg gamit sa drogas aron mabalik sa saktong dalan iyang kinabuhi.

----------


## yvonne6

sus ts, if u were reading my threads, grabe pa ana akong naagian, infact 8 years akong gihulat mabag o akong ex since naa mi anak, pero wala jud, nasamot lang. im not saying your husband is the same. akong ikasulti nimo, agwanta kutob sa makaya para di siya maka ingon wala ka sa iyang side sa iyang lowest moments sa iyang life, pero kung ma feel na nimo nga kapoy na kaau, wala ga effort mag bag o, prepare yourself, since naa man kay work, if worse comes to worse, makabuhi ka sa imong anak. kapila nani nako nasulti diris istorya. sometimes, the way to teach a man a lesson is to leave him. dont make a quick decision esp naa moy mga anak, pero kung ang partner pabug at lang rather than making things easy for both of you, then u might would like to unload some of that baggage kay bug at jud na. dili tanan single parents meaning lonely, usahay it even makes your life peaceful and stressfree. gae lang ug chance, again ug di na makaya, then plan b na

----------


## dishwasher

loslos anang traydor2x nimo ts... panguyabi ug suway gud unya kung dili ikaw ang mapilian aw respetohay. Pero samtang wala pa cyay gisugot payr dayon unsa pa may dugayan... Mahayi daan karon samtang sayo pa. Remember we dont usually regret things we have done but those we haven't done

----------


## jaypol81

sakto rana imong desisyon sis... if dli gyud xa mag usab wala tay mahims.. pero taga-e lang og saktong time imong bana na mag-usab... taga-e na og lain lingaw sis kay g laay cguro na xa mao smoke og weed...

----------


## jaypol81

if tan-aw nmo naa kay chance... suwayi! if wala gani.. imagine all the people ang show.. hehehe...

----------


## muchacha00

nya ok ra nimo og magkadayon sila sa imong ka uban... unya sunod hisgotan about sa ilang ******2x? dili kaha ka ma sakitan ana? saman sugot lang ka or  mag buhat naka og paagi diha.....

----------


## kolo

panguyabe dayon TS hehehe

----------


## Code Talker

do your fair share in winning her heart. ask her out. tell her how you feel. i know it's no walk in the park but you got to do what you got to do.

----------


## zaira45

thanks sa advice..ako plan is ako nlng xa pabalikon og gym aron dili na mg bisyo..hopefully...sakto pud makabuhi ko sa ako kids..pero di jud ko ready if mawala xa maski ingon anah xa..

----------


## SHADES

Share lang kog ako...kai di nalang ko mag make ug new thread...diri nalang daw nako i post... 
hmmmmm

unsaon man... unsa inu ginabuhat??... i know mo ana jud dayon na nga pag lingaw.... easier said than Done....... naai times nga okay ka..... but mostly.... dili jud... kai dba... ge tanom naman gud nimo siya sa imong heart gud... mao murag.. ambot.. lisod.... samot na nga mag kita2 pa jud mo.... murag sa isang iglap lang PoOF... everthing changes...SHES not yours anymore...... maka understand man ko sahay mo ana sila nga di ko dapat mag maoy kai laki ko.... naa pa daw daghan Girls.. pero lisod jud oi ig igo jud kaau ka sa gugma ...... murag walai lain jud.... dili jud ka ma attract sa uban... ma attract man cguro... lingi ra pud.. dira ra 
kutob... walang spark..... woooohooooo........... kamo ge unsa ninu naa nai naka suway ug ingon ani?? sa akong kahimtang karon? =//

----------


## Paks

Need help istoryans !

Ani man gud ni, pag monday palang wala na siyay load2x which khibaw siya nga bag-o lang ko na unli atong pag sunday night [15 pesos 2days unli text] wa dyud ko textsi niya for from 6am-12am , ning txt na xa pag 12am+ gamit number sa iyang kaboard pero kadyot ra kaayo kay natog na dayon.. Mao to naabot ang tuesday wa ghapon xa mi text, wala man lang dyud nakitext bisag sa iyang klasm8s, wa nako nakaya nagpa unli call ko ug nagkastorya mi nya ok-ok raman pud ang among mga gpang storya.an.. Nya nangutana ko kng unsay problema nganong di xa kaload, ana ra xag wa daw kwarta ga budget daw xa kay na short, ok ra ana ko[nag pa as if nakasabot ko] ... pero para nako lang ba bisag 15 pesos di dyud mada ? wala nalang ko ming hisgot ani niya... nya pag wednesday , wa dyapon xa kapa unli ug di pud magparamdam mo huwat rasag txsan, ako nalay mo hangyo gud nga text pud tawn oe bahalag sa imong mga amiga lang, mo ana man hnuon kapoy oie... Mao ana napud ko nga paramdam lang gud bahalag makitext raka sa imong kabord, so ana xa ok-ok mo text.. after ato nga conversation nananghid xa nako nga SUNDAY padaw xa mag pa unli which is 4days pa ang mo labay, murag sa ako.a nga part ba nalain ko; kay murag WALA raman ko para niya [ hunahuna ra nako hap]  mao naka question ko sa aqng self, "kng ganhan man gani SIYA nako mag paunli unta xa, 15 pesos ra btaw oh"...I know mubo ra kaayo ni nga rason nako nga malain, kuan man gud mi LDR mao ng ganahan ko naay communication ba... Karon Thursday, wa ghapon xa ka paunli pero maayo nalang kay magparamdam xa, kana pud lagi kng mo text rapud kog una... MIGA/MIGO ato lang isud nga nakasabot mo sa aqng sitwasyon hap, nya mangutana ko ninyo:

1. Unsa may dakong pasabot ani ? 1 Week di xa mag paunli, OK rana ? - Para nako dili
2. Mag paabot nalang pud ko nga mag pa unli siya ? 
3. Mo text2x dyapon ko niya, para iparamdam niya nga naa ghapon ko ? [ ako mani gbuhat everyday, magparamdam man dyud ko niya, di MADA kanang MINGAWAN ka oie huhuhuu  :Sorrow: ]
4. Gisuwayan ra kaha ko ani niya ? Ug kng iya kung g-suwayan, unsay purpose ?
5. Or mo sabot/respetar nalang ko, kung mao nay gusto niya ?

----------


## cjmagowan

^
1. ok ra na (bacn nag.budget jud d.i cya)
2. murag magpaabot jud ka... if d ka mkapaabot.. try kunog load niya kanang unli.. f mu.txt ba cya nmo.
3. text ghapon... naa man kha kay load.
4. wa ka niya suwayi brod... murag mao jud ni iya status karn.
5. sabot nlng, wa man kay gahom nga mausab iya huna2x

but... to tell you the truth.. something is wrong..asa man d.i cya karn?
What is wrong was with her or someone with her.. wa nko gi.cloud imo mind brod but as history would tell us.. people act this way especially if someone or something is preoccupying their minds.

that is where you start to investigate. :Smiley:

----------


## Paks

^

Thanks kaayo sa imong mga tubag bai. hmmmm naa siya sa layong lugar. hmmmmm ~! Ako lang siyang loadan nga di ko mo saba, tan.awon nako mo text ba siya.. About ani nga line "people act this way especially if someone or something is preoccupying their minds" i dnt know pud, wa man pud koy nabantayan nga lain.. Salamat again sa tubag  :Smiley:

----------


## cjmagowan

@SHADES:

I've been there...

Sakit jud bitaw. but you have to go on with your life. you won't be happy if you stick to something which are left in the past.
Make your self useful do something that makes you genuinely happy at the moment, even on smallest thing you could possibly do to divert your attention to something else.

Yes you dont have to worry kay usually you are the one to initiate a spark for a relationship to grow(the concept of conservative pinoy), tungod kay laki ka ikaw kinahanglan mag.una2x. But, unless you are ready to fall again. if not then don't waste your time and somebody else's time just to fillup your emptiness, you might end up hurting them because of your foolishness.

Give yourself a break... have fun with your friends.. spend time with your family. tell your self that you can do it. and most of all pretend that you are ok until such time that you'll realize that you are no longer faking it. it doesn't sound much but that's everyone been doing ever since, they just don't realize it. :Smiley:

----------


## SHADES

Paks!

i dont really know unsa ang inung foundation before nagkakamo.... so be openminded lang ok??

1. if you think nga unusuall jud kaau ni nga na happen.... i mean if sauna dili xa ingon ani..ning ning kalit lang ug change.... MAYBE! theres something wrong..... BUT BUT BUT... dont overthink it.... kai u know sa relationship dili jud dapat stagnant inung status.... kai for me lang ...theres a need for some changes in order mo grow inung relationship.... you can take this as TEST sa inung relationship...depends unsaon ninu pag handle..... ~be positive.

2. you can wait..... really... patience imung need ani....BUT BUT BUT.... para nako you have all the right to know whats happening jud...esp kita mga laki, kinahanglan jud nato sabton nga ang girls ana jud na sila...there are times di jud ma sabtan.....libog sila but still we love them.... =) you have to accept sa ilang imperfections...... that way the more nimo ma understand imong partner.. ~be patient.

3.Of Course you can do that...... ako i always show care... not pinusgos..but thats just the way i am.... and my GF loved me for being me nga caring......  i always let her feel that im always here for her to listen and comfort her... BUT BUT BUT...there are times nga samok.an na sila kai imbis nga wala untay problem mag cge kag pamugos "naa tai problem?"  blahblah.... imbis nga wala no.uy problem mag make jud kag problem... so its how u handle the situation...ikaw nay mag balance2 na coz you know Her more....than us..... natural jud na MINGAW bai.... most esp na attached naka.... ~be gentle

4.Ge SUWAYAN.......kana we dont know that...thats why i told you nga i dont know unsai foundation ninu BEforehand.... UNSAI PURPOSE..... there are times nga PEOPLE (both male and female) mag TRIAL EN ERROR jud na sila.... hmmm.. murag "try.an lang gud tani gud...basin diay mo work" most especially if ang imo partner is really a good person..... did you get my point?? para nako Everything is trial and error man gud....... uncertain man mo both partner, how will you end up after an hour,day,week,month,year......... gets?? mao bitaw na ang saying nga "you dont have to see the whole stairscase, just take the first step"....... ~ be loving

5. If thats what she really wants...so be it..give it to her....BUTBUTBUT....you really have to talk...personally....to settle thing down....please do tell her to not to left you hanging.......kai Saaaaakiiiiiiit kaau na.......you'll be thinking a lot, to that point that  you dont know whats right and wrong anymore.....and ull be thinking about the past if "ok ra kaha to sa kadtong ako ge buhat before" ..~be understanding

----------


## SHADES

Thank you cjmagowan... i really appreciate it....for taking some time to read my problem...

and yes, im going on with my life... its just that it takes time to move on with myGIRL.... shes my 1st Love.... and until now i just cant believe everything has gone now..... it happened so fast.... i always asked myself "did she really fell out of love for me overnight??"...... it really that hard to move on when you had the feeling that shes the one already..... all those assurance and promises made by both partners.... PoOf! 

im not thinking of falling in love to another girl again...not today... oh..no... i dont mean thinking... coz youo dont think about it... you just feel it..right? well maybe someday.... Ms. right will come... but what im afraid of is i will be having trauma because of my past experience..... you know.. when the right one comes....then theres hesitations.... idk.... we dont know....uncertainties of life... 

i can pretend that im okay...but you cant just lie with whats your heart is really saying.... i might sound stupid but...sometimes...when i see something that reminds me of her, makahilak ra kog kalit... idk why... im not crying..but tears just keep falling..... idk.... idk what will happen gane if mag kita mi.... she dont want me to cry in front of her coz she dont want to feel guilty or pity of me... but Thanks kaau .... ill try my best to be Fine... its not that easy... but... mao joi dapat...... i can do this.... Thankz cjmagowan!

----------


## slick rick

Hello mga istoryans..naa unta koy e consult ninyo. I need ur advise..

I have a cuzin who has a gf here in cebu. My cuzin is working abroad. My cuzins gf is also my friend but we only know each other online and have not been seeing each other. 

Lately lang, my cuzin stopped communicating with his gf and surprisingly, to me also mag one month na. Usually basta online akong cuzin kay mo una jud to sya ug chat like almost everyday. Meanwhile, katong bag-o pa na sila nag ka uyab kay iyang gf ug ako kay mag chat, wala ra gud, chat bsan unsa. 

Although shes gorgeous pero I dont have intentions cuz kabalo man ko nga gf sila, and another thing, for me,shes not my kind of girl. I dont know if he knows nga we have communication. Lately lang, ni stop na ug communicate ako cuzin sa iya gf, then she always chat me about her disappointments about my cuzin. 

So ako, to the rescue, maglisod ko ug advise kay basin ang akong ma advise mahimo nyang against sa part sa akong cuzin. Nalooy bya ko sa girl. Shes kind of a good one as what I perceived before, I feel pity on her the fact my cuzin broke her heart. Pero mao pod lage, akong cuzin wala na mi communicate naku.

I dont know if he knows nga mag chat me sa iya gf. What u think guys, nasuko kaha naku ako cuzin?...or any advises here :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## yvonne6

if there is guilt, then there might be something. there are always 2 sides of the story. wala pa nimo madungi ang sa imong cuzin. common kaau nga kung ang usa ra ang mag tabi, people would make it appear that its not their fault, it could be true that your cuzin broke her heart but give him the benefit, listen his side too. ayaw na lang ug apil sa ilang gubot, be there as a friend sa babay but never give your opinion about it kay ma misinterpret niya sa imong cuzin. u do the move, communicate with your cuzin and be honest with him and tell him the situation

----------


## brian joshua

pahimusli dayun iyang gf bro...nindot kaayo na

----------


## jkhfg

ingun ania bro.

Sponge Cola (with Chito Miranda and Los Magno) -- XGF (OFFICIAL + LYRICS, HD) - YouTube

----------


## g.o.a.t.

luuya pd sa gf sa imo kasen oi kahelak mn sad ta
tayp nako to cxa brad
onsay d.i namber sa gf sa imo kasen brad??

----------


## slick rick

ahaka gud ani...

----------


## slick rick

> if there is guilt, then there might be something. there are always 2 sides of the story. wala pa nimo madungi ang sa imong cuzin. common kaau nga kung ang usa ra ang mag tabi, people would make it appear that its not their fault, it could be true that your cuzin broke her heart but give him the benefit, listen his side too. ayaw na lang ug apil sa ilang gubot, be there as a friend sa babay but never give your opinion about it kay ma misinterpret niya sa imong cuzin. u do the move, communicate with your cuzin and be honest with him and tell him the situation


yah..i was there as a friend, pero careful lage ko usahay kay basin maka ingun nya akong cuzin nga gisulsulan naku ang iyang gf....

----------


## amazed

hahay! naunsa mn pd na ang girl.. murag maau nimong buhaton sah.. ayaw nalang ug communicate anang girl.. total lagyo mn pd kha mo.. kaysa magpa dayon mo anang bayhana ug chika2x.. nya ingon ka nga wla ra bsta kay chika lang mo so wlay maau nga topic.. huna2x-a malain jd imong cuzn ana kung mag ka developay mn gani mo sa iyang gf.. kung ikaw, knsa mn gusto nimo e keep ang relationship? sa girl nga dli ra mo ig unsa nya dghan pa kag makit'an nga bbae dha.. or imong ig'agaw nga ka dugo jd nimo.. unsa? decision making ra na..

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

wa ta kabalo TS, naa nay lain imong Cousin. nabusy na sya sa bag-ong uyab. yaw kahibong ana..mas maayo pangutan-a..

----------


## g.o.a.t.

tambali ang iya broken heart brad

todloan tka  :Cheesy:

----------


## amazed

ikaw jd goat ui.. kiat jd kaau.. tudlue nag sakto c TS kay nag libog mn kha xa..  :Tongue:

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

take advantage dayun bai,..pamabdosi dayun, para mag mahay ka

----------


## slick rick

> hahay! naunsa mn pd na ang girl.. murag maau nimong buhaton sah.. ayaw nalang ug communicate anang girl.. total lagyo mn pd kha mo.. kaysa magpa dayon mo anang bayhana ug chika2x.. nya ingon ka nga wla ra bsta kay chika lang mo so wlay maau nga topic.. huna2x-a malain jd imong cuzn ana kung mag ka developay mn gani mo sa iyang gf.. kung ikaw, knsa mn gusto nimo e keep ang relationship? sa girl nga dli ra mo ig unsa nya dghan pa kag makit'an nga bbae dha.. or imong ig'agaw nga ka dugo jd nimo.. unsa? decision making ra na..


actually within the city ra among location duha...nag ask ko sa girl if kabalo ang ako cuzin nga nag communicate me (katong time nga naa pay communication ang girl ug akong cuzin)..wala man daw kay wa man sya nag mention sa ako cuzin nga nag communicate me..ako pod wa ko nag tell nga naa me communication sa girl pero...sa mga status sa girl mo comment man ko so probably makita jud sa ako cuzin ang mga comments...

----------


## cardo

tingali kamoy magka develop TS

----------


## slick rick

> wa ta kabalo TS, naa nay lain imong Cousin. nabusy na sya sa bag-ong uyab. yaw kahibong ana..mas maayo pangutan-a..



di ko makapangutana kay di man sya mo chat naku

----------


## amazed

> actually within the city ra among location duha...nag ask ko sa girl if kabalo ang ako cuzin nga nag communicate me (katong time nga naa pay communication ang girl ug akong cuzin)..wala man daw kay wa man sya nag mention sa ako cuzin nga nag communicate me..ako pod wa ko nag tell nga naa me communication sa girl pero...sa mga status sa girl mo comment man ko so probably makita jud sa ako cuzin ang mga comments...



aww ikaww. naa ra mn jd na nimo ang decision.. ikaw gd ang lalaki.. ang babae mo huwat ra mn jd nas move sa laki.. pro weigh things right lang.. mao ra.. decision nga wlay tawo ang masakitan..  :Smiley:

----------


## buloker

Pangutana na lang bro sa imo cousin kung unsa man gyud. Basin diay mo ingon imo cousin na ikaw na bahala sa iya GF, di hastang jackpota nimo!

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

> di ko makapangutana kay di man sya mo chat naku


way laing paagi ana bai. storyahig klaro. DI man sad na pwede nga moassume lang mo nga suko sya.. basin diay naghappy-happy nato sa laing kamot.

----------


## buloker

i message sa facebook, siyaro dili niya na mabasa... tig login man kaha na siya sa facebook?

----------


## vladmire

ato ni tapokan para makahatag mi ug tambag... hehehe... joke  :Cheesy: 


basin nakabalo imo agaw TS.. e-explain lang pud.. lisud man gud kay naa xa sa lau.. ug pabor ka kay duol >> basin mao ni iya huna2x..

----------


## g.o.a.t.

> ikaw jd goat ui.. kiat jd kaau.. tudlue nag sakto c TS kay nag libog mn kha xa..


todloan lage nako og sakto pramis pa  :Cheesy:  pero morag di kompyansa si ts nako oi kai basin hadlok cxa na kami onya mgkadebelopan sa gf sa iya igagaw imbes na cla. ksabot ra bya pod ta hyaaaheehehehaaa  :2funny:

----------


## g.o.a.t.

> tingali kamoy magka develop TS


nobenta e nwebe porsyento brad ang posibiledad na cla mgkadebelop :Cheesy:

----------


## slick rick

> i message sa facebook, siyaro dili niya na mabasa... tig login man kaha na siya sa facebook?


ako nya na e try bro basta magonline sya..sa una kay tig online man sya almost everyday, pero for the past 3 weeks kay dili..i dont know basin gi off iyang chat...

----------


## slick rick

> ato ni tapokan para makahatag mi ug tambag... hehehe... joke 
> 
> 
> basin nakabalo imo agaw TS.. e-explain lang pud.. lisud man gud kay naa xa sa lau.. ug pabor ka kay duol >> basin mao ni iya huna2x..


basin pd..pero limpyo baya ako consience bai....di pod naku e close ang possiblity nga ma develop...di lang ko motapos ug istorya pero sa pagkakarun...nalooy lang jud ko..i dont have feelings whatsoever..ako gani ed try ug open-up ni sa akong cuzin pero murag nakisawsaw ko sa isue nga suppos to be wala koy labot...

----------


## shiron

kabit~kabit dayun..whahah



btw bro mas maau ayaw nlng apil anang problema sa mag uyab bsn nya ug lainon ug sabot sa imong cousin

----------


## slick rick

btw...akong gi chat gnha ako agaw...nangumusta ra ko, then ok raman daw sya..then..offline...hahaha

----------


## cjmagowan

^ you're welcome bro...

ur still young, daghan pang mahitabo nimo... first love will always come to pass but treasure the memories. :Smiley:  as it will help you deal and shape your life

----------


## Inbesebul

kung dili ka guilty TS nganu dili manpud ka una mo chat sa imong cuzin? nya storya2 mo maski unsa hangtod maabot mo sa topic about sa iyang uyab na wala na niya gi communicate. kung maabot namo sa topic ana mo sulti dayon ka niya. na nagkachat mo sa sa iyang gf nya ni sulti iyang gf nimo about sa ilang sitwasyon.

----------


## slick rick

> kung dili ka guilty TS nganu dili manpud ka una mo chat sa imong cuzin? nya storya2 mo maski unsa hangtod maabot mo sa topic about sa iyang uyab na wala na niya gi communicate. kung maabot namo sa topic ana mo sulti dayon ka niya. na nagkachat mo sa sa iyang gf nya ni sulti iyang gf nimo about sa ilang sitwasyon.


akong gi chat nya nangumusta ra ko nya..wala naku gi open to nga topic...i will let him the one to open it up..kaduha ra ni reply akong cuzin..then..offline na sya

----------


## SHADES

TS! i know this will be not much of a advice... but... ill say it anyway..... uhmm JUST BE YOURSELF, DO WHAT YOU THINK IS RIGHT TO DO,,,, WHAT YOU FEEL LIKE DOING....

ive been in your situation.... just have to take the Risk.... kaysa mag cge kag think mya puros ra hanging imong ge pang think.... u know..puro ra "Maybe, maybe" 

"you dont have to see the whole staircase, you just have to take the first step." ~anonymous

----------


## slick rick

> TS! i know this will be not much of a advice... but... ill say it anyway..... uhmm JUST BE YOURSELF, DO WHAT YOU THINK IS RIGHT TO DO,,,, WHAT YOU FEEL LIKE DOING....
> 
> ive been in your situation.... just have to take the Risk.... kaysa mag cge kag think mya puros ra hanging imong ge pang think.... u know..puro ra "Maybe, maybe" 
> 
> "you dont have to see the whole staircase, you just have to take the first step." ~anonymous


well, most of my premonitions are true...pero sakto ka, i dont have to assume....

----------


## SHADES

> well, most of my premonitions are true...pero sakto ka, i dont have to assume....


and yes its a good thing man sad nga imong i predict daan unsai ma happen if imo ni buhat.on blah2... its like thinking sa consequences..... but then again..... 1st step na i think ang consequences.... 2nd :Huh: ? make the move... hehehe.. maka ingon cguro ka nga  "easier said than done" but.... it has to be man.... hehe well for me lang.... in the end... ur decision ra gihapon ang ma follow =)     BestoFLUck TS..... mayta positive ang outcome what ever man imo ma decide to do.....

----------


## Paks

@SHADES

Salamat kaayo sa imong mga tubag bai. Balik naman among communication.

----------


## SHADES

> @SHADES
> 
> Salamat kaayo sa imong mga tubag bai. Balik naman among communication.


No Problem bai....... Good For You..... mayta kami na pud sa akong lalabs mag balik..... =)

----------


## slick rick

> and yes its a good thing man sad nga imong i predict daan unsai ma happen if imo ni buhat.on blah2... its like thinking sa consequences..... but then again..... 1st step na i think ang consequences.... 2nd? make the move... hehehe.. maka ingon cguro ka nga  "easier said than done" but.... it has to be man.... hehe well for me lang.... in the end... ur decision ra gihapon ang ma follow =)     BestoFLUck TS..... mayta positive ang outcome what ever man imo ma decide to do.....


now..he deactivated his facebook account..and thats the only way nga magcommunicate me..although i have his number pero i dont know if he's gonna reply or not...basta sya lang akong pa open ana..di ko mag una una kay basin ma think nya nya nga guilty ko...

----------


## SHADES

> now..he deactivated his facebook account..and thats the only way nga magcommunicate me..although i have his number pero i dont know if he's gonna reply or not...basta sya lang akong pa open ana..di ko mag una una kay basin ma think nya nya nga guilty ko...


If mag una2 ka he might start asking questions ngano concern kaau ka....like ngano mag apil2 ka sa ilaha ba.....but then again....if thats what u rili want to do...then...you can sit nd wait.....just remember lang nga every second wasted is increasing the possibility nga ma worsen pa ang problem...hmmm just saying...

----------


## slick rick

> If mag una2 ka he might start asking questions ngano concern kaau ka....like ngano mag apil2 ka sa ilaha ba.....but then again....if thats what u rili want to do...then...you can sit nd wait.....just remember lang nga every second wasted is increasing the possibility nga ma worsen pa ang problem...hmmm just saying...


mao lage..i think we both have our pride that's why both of us didn't make any move to open up...but i did my part...lain man pod kaau nga ako maoy mangusog the fact nga wa man koy gibuhat nga di maau... :huh:

----------


## SHADES

> mao lage..i think we both have our pride that's why both of us didn't make any move to open up...but i did my part...lain man pod kaau nga ako maoy mangusog the fact nga wa man koy gibuhat nga di maau...


You have a point there bai...for me lang...if ako naa sa imong shoes... Ill do something about it....forget abput pride...... Coz i always had in mind nga i can make a difference.....if and only if sakto akong ge think......consequences..... And if i care for the girl...a lot.....as in a lot......if hell start to ask me why im doing it...ill smply say coz i vare for your girl bai......naglisod naman ma imong girl oh...cant u see it? Or nag bulag.bulag.an lang ka :Huh: ?

----------


## slick rick

me and my cuzin are like bestfriends..laag dri laag didto, kung naay problema mo hatag me ug advises..karun lang jud na sya nag binag-o sukad nagkauyab sila sa girl....di na mo chat, murag walay omoy iyang reply the other day....basin pagtoo nya nga bantay salakay ko...im jst trying to comfort sa girl nga iya rang gipasagdaan...

----------


## alter-ego

Nausab na man gud ang generation karon, mas gusto na sa mga babae ang mga guys nga "bad boy look", kanang tan-aw nila kaya silang protektaan. Di na na uso ang mga shy type kay boringan sila..hehehe just listen to the song "Ang Tipo Kong Lalaki". It give tips on what girls prefer today.

----------


## SHADES

> me and my cuzin are like bestfriends..laag dri laag didto, kung naay problema mo hatag me ug advises..karun lang jud na sya nag binag-o sukad nagkauyab sila sa girl....di na mo chat, murag walay omoy iyang reply the other day....basin pagtoo nya nga bantay salakay ko...im jst trying to comfort sa girl nga iya rang gipasagdaan...


pag pray nlang jud rick kung whatever man imo ma decide to do.. kai ma understand imong cuzin..... in a way nga dili mag labaw iyang kalagot (if ever) otherwise mas samot jud mo grabeh ang situation... maka create pamog lain problem.... 

i can see you care for the Girl a lot rick.... and i think you know na what to do..... hesistant lang jud ka.... well, figure it out ngano mo hesitate ka to do what u want to do.... think sa consequences... =)

----------


## SHADES

> Nausab na man gud ang generation karon, mas gusto na sa mga babae ang mga guys nga "bad boy look", kanang tan-aw nila kaya silang protektaan. Di na na uso ang mga shy type kay boringan sila..hehehe just listen to the song "Ang Tipo Kong Lalaki". It give tips on what girls prefer today.


uu..... mao na jug CGURO ni ang generation karon..... mas mo take silag risk didto sa mga so-called "bad boy look" ....but still... naa ra na nila whether adto sila sa "bad boy look" or sa "good boy look" kung para ila jud ang guy...para ila jud.... pero naa gihapon uban i try ug pugos..... at least i try ba... dba :Huh:  ambot....libog oi.... every now and then...ironic jud ang LOVE.....

----------


## crushthemyaha

ako sad.. maytag.. T.T

----------


## crushthemyaha

wa man xad kuy akuang so called love.. nga bad boy look ko.. T.T
pero good boy man q, kulangan na lng mamatay ko na santo ko..

----------


## crushthemyaha

wa koy uyab.. T.T

----------


## crushthemyaha

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9190066&type=3

----------


## DooDz22

Guys pwede pa help?! Lisura sabton ning mga babaye ohy..

the problem is.. naa koy ka M.U , sweet me kaayo.. nya nagkita mi gahapon because kauban mi sa usa ka ORG.. - co-officer naku siya, we had our regular meeting.. after the meeting , plano naku manguyab , nya matud pa niya, mu.uli na daw siya kay g.txtan na siya sa iya mama na papaulion na.... after ato.. aku siya gipasakay.. ni txt ko niya ug amping.... tapos pagabot naku amu.. nangumusta ko niya.. no response gihapon.. hangtud karun wa gihapon ko nya replya.. even sa facebook.. aku siya e msg. na unsa aku nabuhat nganu nag.igana na siya.. mabasahan pajud na niya tungod sa feature sa fb na mahibaw.an kung mabasahan ba niya or wala.. nabasahan jud niya.. still no response? .. iya g.deactivate iya account niya iya rasad balik after 2 hours...ambut lang jud.. nikalit lang siya... matud pa lagi sa iyang friends.. manguyab nalang ko ang kuwang. kami najud.. my friends and her friends.. supported kaayo.... nothing can go wrong.. nganu man tawn to siya?

any suggesetions? di jud ko mahimutang..

----------


## blackdream

Dear Istoryans,

Mag 3yrs nami sa uyab krn, dghan nang trials nga naabot namu pero bsan pman wla jd na nahimong babag sa among relasyon. Estudyante pa sya ato hangtod na graduate sya sa iyang pag school sa collage wla jd naq sya pag sagdi sa tanang higayon nga nag kinahanglan sya nako. Emotional, spiritual and financial support, dli mo matter nako cause I love her so much guys pero nabuak lng sa usa ka unexpected nga strategy. Dli lng kaunsa nya ni gubahat nako ang pag pretend nga mkig txtmate sya nako pero sa ato nga time wla jd na sa akong vocabulary ang mo tubay anang butanga, pero one time sulod sa taas na nga panahon ug higayon, naay nkg txt nako, she told me her stupid real name kunohay, address and etc... she asked me if naa bakoy GF? Ni DENY ko, I know wla ra ni sa akong huna2x,, kay grabeh kaau sya mtxt, ni try ko ug call sa akong uyab kung sya bato ang ntxt nako, ni deny sya pero naa sa akong huna2x nga bsin gi ilad ko nya, and then na suko sya nako kay kuno gidudahan ko nya... so mao2 txt mi maayo sa katong txtm8 kunohay and then nag txt pako ug mga tag.as nga mga messages (SH!T) para mutobay nako... tried to call her lahi man jd ug tingog, dli kaau jd nako familiar, at the end sya ug iyang igsoon maoy nag himo2x ato... nice kaau nga team, iya ko giburakan ug maau nga nasakitan jd ko, kay tanan msgs did2 iya jd nabasa, kabw ko sa akong sayop jd pero ang sakit ako ang alkansi kay gisulod rako sa iyang bulsa...  so she ends up our relationship of course for the reason nga dli ko kasaligan, gi deny nako sya namakak pako sa akong mga txts... wla jd ko kabalo kung asa ko dapita guys, wla koy ika reason out... 

please help me guys, unsa akong buhaton,.. and please respect my thread don't kill me :Sad:

----------


## THE KID

move on and grow up............

----------


## blackdream

Thanks bro, nindota ana bro, ang word nga GROW UP... i know lisod ang pag moveon.. sa akong situation krn nga almost naa rako sa amo everyday due to my homebased job, wla pjd kaau koy mga social life ug mga barkada which is na kulang jd ko ug maau, dha cguro ko dapat mo grow...

----------


## john_yo

hahaha luoya pod nimo boss oi, maka ingon man pod ta og mirisi. hahaha

actually 3 rana ka rules bro
rule # 1 boss ayaw og reply or tubag na wala sa imo phone book.
rule # 2 boss ayaw og reply or tubag na wala sa imo phone book.
rule # 3 boss ayaw og reply or tubag na wala sa imo phone book.

mao ra jud na ako ika tambag nimo...

basta wala ka sa ako phone book nya dili ka magpa ila daan kay sory ka nalang, nag usik2 lang ka sa ako oras.

tagsa ra jud kaau ko mo tubag og wala sa phone book pero never jud na ni reply ko sa txt.

----------


## junnix

Gi test ka sa imong uyab kay cguro nakita nya nga dili ka kasaligan. Mao nga na prove jud niya. Better luck next time na lang bro.

----------


## userisamonkey

Nasakitan raka tungod ana? Daghana rabag problema mas grabe pa ana brod. Maypa mag hinay2x nalang ka diha compose ug suicide note.

----------


## theycallmekyoo

Nganong namakak man pud dw ka TS? Syempre, mgsakit jud ang dughan sa imong uyab kay g.deny nmo xa so mg.assume na daun na xa nga you've been doing this for awhile na. Bsta akng ma.advice TS kay show her that you really love her, just don't give up on her yet.

----------


## istong

k.. clever girl... ataka anang imong uyab oi... duklon ko man kaha if sa ako na gibuhat..

----------


## psychologic

ahhmm all i can say lang bro ha, though lisod man gud ug magcge nalang pod kag blame sa imong self or mag cge think sa imong nahimo. it maybe hard for you to reason out sa imong gf but sa iya lang pod gbuhat, isa pod na sa naka guba sa n u relationship.. in my point of view lang pod, sa n u 3 yrs na relationship, karon pa sya mag test ug ingon ana. 
is it hard for you to let go basad niya? or dako na kau kag na invest niya emotionally and financially.. still, you have the choice to let her go or not. u decide.

----------


## blackdream

> hahaha luoya pod nimo boss oi, maka ingon man pod ta og mirisi. hahaha
> 
> actually 3 rana ka rules bro
> rule # 1 boss ayaw og reply or tubag na wala sa imo phone book.
> rule # 2 boss ayaw og reply or tubag na wala sa imo phone book.
> rule # 3 boss ayaw og reply or tubag na wala sa imo phone book.
> 
> mao ra jud na ako ika tambag nimo...
> 
> ...


lage bro, admit jd ko ana... saon man gd, wla kaau jd ko anang txtm8s mao, in short NAIHAS KO!!! hate myself

----------


## blackdream

> Gi test ka sa imong uyab kay cguro nakita nya nga dili ka kasaligan. Mao nga na prove jud niya. Better luck next time na lang bro.


lage bro, mao jd na kasagaran rason, TEST jd! grabeh... pero wla jd bya to sa akong tumong nga pasakitan sya oe!! kabw bya sya unsa nako sya ka love kung dli plng ko ingun nga nahigugma ko nya dli ko mag antos sa pla ka years namong tago2x sa among relasyon... kapila npd ko nabuwagi nya bro pero nisabot ko, mag balik rsad hangtod krn naabot mi aneh nga punto...

----------


## tshirtgirl

it jst shows nga matental jud diay ka boss..hehehe...opss..no offense!  :smiley:

----------


## blackdream

> Nganong namakak man pud dw ka TS? Syempre, mgsakit jud ang dughan sa imong uyab kay g.deny nmo xa so mg.assume na daun na xa nga you've been doing this for awhile na. Bsta akng ma.advice TS kay show her that you really love her, just don't give up on her yet.


Its not my intention lage ma'am nga mpasakitan nako sya, ni ask gane ko nga sya ba ntxt nako, wla sya ni tug.an if ni tug.an pa to sya dn dli unta mo sangput aneh nga sitwasyon, sayop jd nuon ko kay nitubay man gd ko... mao guilty pd kaau ko...

----------


## blackdream

> it jst shows nga matental jud diay ka boss..hehehe...opss..no offense!


sorry ma'am, I'm only a human being like you, but its not my intention jd nga pasakitan nako sya kbw sya ana, nadala rako atong mga txts gd pero wala rman jd to nako ang nka sayop lng kay nitubay mangd ko, huhuhu

----------


## blackdream

> k.. clever girl... ataka anang imong uyab oi... duklon ko man kaha if sa ako na gibuhat..


hehehe, yaw lng pd bro... dli pd ko anang gamiton nako akng kamot.. lisod nah, :Smiley:

----------


## reindon

ana jud ng relastion naay katapusan daghan pa tawo sa kalibutan

----------


## krishnu shivaq silquin

ayaw kabalaka ts.. the fact na ni tubay ka ug lain, pasabot pwede na ka mo let go sa imong current.. kaso ikaw ang g.let go...................mmmmmm.......................  .. (sensya na ts ha, ni.utong ko ug katawa gud...)  pero kung lig.on jud inyong pinagsamahan mobalik rana ts... maka.amgo rana ang girl... kay mingawon baya sad na then wala man jud lain na girl... pero kung dili.... atleast kahibaw naka nga pwede ra siya ilisan anytime kay nakigtxt gud ka ug wala kita... lesson ayaw ug text kung wala pa ka kakita sa girl/boy kay lisod naman gani ilhon ning mga yayotch ug maglakaw kana pa bang text na maskin tingog wala jud kay idea... hehehehehehehe... can't help it ... sorrryy...

----------


## wh3ng2004

sakto sila boss nga ayaw jud ug tubay anang numero nga mo dritso lag abot delete dayon ang katapat ana basta di magpaila way daghan istorya... :Smiley:  ********* lang ninyo ug balik diskartehi kung gusto jud ka mgka uli mo..

----------


## gian_101

bsin nangita lang siya valid reason para buwagan ka. ngano gi bait pa man ka niya. binata man na nga style oi.

----------


## blackdream

> ahhmm all i can say lang bro ha, though lisod man gud ug magcge nalang pod kag blame sa imong self or mag cge think sa imong nahimo. it maybe hard for you to reason out sa imong gf but sa iya lang pod gbuhat, isa pod na sa naka guba sa n u relationship.. in my point of view lang pod, sa n u 3 yrs na relationship, karon pa sya mag test ug ingon ana. 
> is it hard for you to let go basad niya? or dako na kau kag na invest niya emotionally and financially.. still, you have the choice to let her go or not. u decide.


mag lisod jd ko bro ug let go nya, wla man ko nag mind sa akong na invest or unsa pa, bug.at lng jd sya para nako nga nasakitan jd ko ug maau nga nka sala ko nya. :Sad:

----------


## blackdream

> ayaw kabalaka ts.. the fact na ni tubay ka ug lain, pasabot pwede na ka mo let go sa imong current.. kaso ikaw ang g.let go...................mmmmmm.......................  .. (sensya na ts ha, ni.utong ko ug katawa gud...)  pero kung lig.on jud inyong pinagsamahan mobalik rana ts... maka.amgo rana ang girl... kay mingawon baya sad na then wala man jud lain na girl... pero kung dili.... atleast kahibaw naka nga pwede ra siya ilisan anytime kay nakigtxt gud ka ug wala kita... lesson ayaw ug text kung wala pa ka kakita sa girl/boy kay lisod naman gani ilhon ning mga yayotch ug maglakaw kana pa bang text na maskin tingog wala jud kay idea... hehehehehehehe... can't help it ... sorrryy...


lage bro, nka learn jd ko ana, dli lng jd ingun unsa pero wla jd ko anang txtmate2x sukad pjd sauna mao NAIHAS ko, grabeh pd kaau sya ni create sa iyang mga mesages oe!! wla jd koy alamag sa mga ana jd...

----------


## sport30

mas grabe ang sakit nga na feel sa imong GF TS while nag text2x mo

gisuwayan ka niya saon man nikagat man ka. its a matter of trust

try to win her back... kung dili na jud gane madala aw wala na kay mahimo but to move on

----------


## blackdream

> sakto sila boss nga ayaw jud ug tubay anang numero nga mo dritso lag abot delete dayon ang katapat ana basta di magpaila way daghan istorya... ********* lang ninyo ug balik diskartehi kung gusto jud ka mgka uli mo..


lageh bro, sapagkatinud.anay bro dli sa ingun nga ako sya gi siraan, pero binuhatan mangd na nya sauna bro hilig jd sya anang mga txtmates, ako man ang nka pa stop nya kay dli ko gnahan jd bah, pero na biktima man nuon ko bro, ihas pjd ko samot jd... paeta oe!!!

----------


## blackdream

> mas grabe ang sakit nga na feel sa imong GF TS while nag text2x mo
> 
> gisuwayan ka niya saon man nikagat man ka. its a matter of trust
> 
> try to win her back... kung dili na jud gane madala aw wala na kay mahimo but to move on


lage bro, pero wla jd tawn koy intention nga pasakitan sya oe kay kay kung nisulti sya daun sa akong pag pangutana dn dli jd maabot sa aneh nga sitwasyon, dugay2x nagd mi nya ma end up lng ana ka sayon?

----------


## Majesty

Try to explain to her. if she won't listen,better let go. Maybe both of you need some break.

----------


## blackdream

> bsin nangita lang siya valid reason para buwagan ka. ngano gi bait pa man ka niya. binata man na nga style oi.


ambot lng sad kaha bro, pero dli ko gnahan mo talk ko nya like ana kay bsin mo samot sya kasuko nako ug masamotan akong sayop nga nahimo...

----------


## uchiha_cute

don't make STUPID things if you're serious in your relationship. Be honest and loyal to your GF/BF or wife/husband. Remember, Love is NOT a game...

----------


## NOUVO27

ni explain nman kaha ka TS?...if dili xa moto-o nimo..awwws..mao nay gina ingon nga na SHOTSTAR jud ka...move on TS..nya ayaw na kumpyansa sunod..nagpa cute-cute cguro ka pag txt nimo kay perti man suko-a sa imo gf or naa bay mga intimate text? yaaaayyy...gud luck ts!

----------


## blackdream

> ni explain nman kaha ka TS?...if dili xa moto-o nimo..awwws..mao nay gina ingon nga na SHOTSTAR jud ka...move on TS..nya ayaw na kumpyansa sunod..nagpa cute-cute cguro ka pag txt nimo kay perti man suko-a sa imo gf or naa bay mga intimate text? yaaaayyy...gud luck ts!


Murag ana jd bro, piti nuon ko!!!

----------


## 666satan

mao rani ako nakita nga rason bai...
#1 ngita lang to og bikil
#2 gsuwayan lang jd ka
#3 mao jd na ingon sa uban...kung wala gani mention sa iyang name...ayaw jd tubay...ky ma shot ka sa kabo... :Smiley:

----------


## blackdream

> don't make STUPID things if you're serious in your relationship. Be honest and loyal to your GF/BF or wife/husband. Remember, Love is NOT a game...


kabalo manta jd ko ana bro, pero unsaon man, bsin gani ang dunay upat ka tiil ma pandol pman ganeh,.. huhuhu

----------


## psychologic

> mag lisod jd ko bro ug let go nya, wla man ko nag mind sa akong na invest or unsa pa, bug.at lng jd sya para nako nga nasakitan jd ko ug maau nga nka sala ko nya.


y not try to dare yourself to let her go.. ull know more bout yourself if you let her go.. opportunity na nimo if you know what i mean..

----------


## blackdream

> y not try to dare yourself to let her go.. ull know more bout yourself if you let her go.. opportunity na nimo if you know what i mean..


Sakto pd ka bro, cguro wla lng ko ka huna2x sa maaung buhaton tungod kay na frustrated ko ug na guilty ko sa akong nabuhat... pero thanks kaau sa imong advices bro.

----------


## reindon

ayaw pag pa apiktu aang gugma brad

----------


## divineskull

hahays TS bisag mu ingon pa kag wa nimu gi mean ug pasakit siya ug unsa nimu xa ka love ug unsa ka ignorant sa txtmates.. pero na test man ka niya nga DALI RA DIAY KA MADAGIT UG LAMI LAMI NA ANG STORYAAN UG LAMI ANG KA STORYA siguru.. HAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!

dapat jud unta, wa nakay paki anang txtmates kung TRUE jud kaayu ka sa imu GF.. heheh  :Smiley:  saon, unsay mga topic ninyu sa txt txt TS? haha!

----------


## blackdream

lage I admit jd ana ma'am sayop jd kaau ko!  :Sad:

----------


## Nesjo_ha

Tan.aw nako TS murag dugay2x na nga panahon nga naghatag kag motibo kung nganong nakabuhat imong uyab ato nga gilit.ag ka niya. Ug mao najud tong panahona nga nasud na jud ka sa taro. Lesson learned jud ni nimo TS. Kung love jud nimo siya ug sayangan ka sa inyong relationship nga moend sa ingon ato lang nga panghitabo, kung naa pakay mahimo TS buhata. Kung wala na basin sad diay tinood nanginahanglan lang jud mo ug break.

----------


## blackdream

> Tan.aw nako TS murag dugay2x na nga panahon nga naghatag kag motibo kung nganong nakabuhat imong uyab ato nga gilit.ag ka niya. Ug mao najud tong panahona nga nasud na jud ka sa taro. Lesson learned jud ni nimo TS. Kung love jud nimo siya ug sayangan ka sa inyong relationship nga moend sa ingon ato lang nga panghitabo, kung naa pakay mahimo TS buhata. Kung wala na basin sad diay tinood nanginahanglan lang jud mo ug break.


dli sad ko kaingun bro nga nag pakita ko ug laing lihok or motibo nga nkaingun sya ana, kay simple rajd kaau ang akong lifestyle, inig mata sa bunta detso net, check emails, after work pahuway, txt2x or mag date if dli kaau kapoy,.. mao na taga adlaw nako  buhaton, saturday ug sunday rpd ko mka gawas ug uban pjd mi so dli pd cguro na nga rason bro,  :Sad:  na lit.ag rajd ko!! hahahahaha

----------


## theycallmekyoo

> Its not my intention lage ma'am nga mpasakitan nako sya, ni ask gane ko nga sya ba ntxt nako, wla sya ni tug.an if ni tug.an pa to sya dn dli unta mo sangput aneh nga sitwasyon, sayop jd nuon ko kay nitubay man gd ko... mao guilty pd kaau ko...


Ask her forgiveness nalng TS, ayaw sa give up. If love jud nimo sya you would exert extra effort to win her back. Pwede pud nimo sya panguyaban ug balik or something like that. Just have patience lang sah kay ikaw man ang nakasala. Hehehe.

----------


## jaysflava

at the 1st place, ngano ni deny man ka ? at the back of ur mind, u pretended to be single. wala ka kabaw unsay effect ana sa imong gf. 


wa ka kabaw unsa sya nasakitan, be sensitive,.

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

> lage bro, admit jd ko ana... saon man gd, wla kaau jd ko anang txtm8s mao, in short NAIHAS KO!!! hate myself


bro duda ko sa imong GF kay murag naay laing na gustohan or naay nagkagusto nya so nangitag way pra makigbuwag mo....ang tinood na uyab na gusto mo salig sa uyab kay dili mag plano og maghuna2x makadaog sa relasyon....mark my word few days later naa nanay uyab lain.....but next time don't entertain people you don't know when you're in a relationship....


let go nalang bro and move on ..... buwag gud sya dayon nimo diha2x dayon meaning naay tingali sad nag huwat ani nya....

----------


## rickflag

bro common man nga tactic sa mga bae. i text ka nga unknown number makig date kintahay. ako kadaghan ko kadawat ana nga text pero ako ingnan sorry i'm not interested coz i already have a gf and she's hot. next time kita mi ako gf mahibung lang ko samot siyag ka sweet naku hehehe. mao ra na bro don't be naive and be loyal always.

----------


## lhorenzoo

giunhan lang ka niyag diskarte ts . i think naa na sa iyang hunahuna to og giplanuhan na ka niya nga i dump ka niya . all i can say is you fell for that trick .

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

> giunhan lang ka niyag diskarte ts . i think naa na sa iyang hunahuna to og giplanuhan na ka niya nga i dump ka niya . all i can say is you fell for that trick .


indeed!...kay kung buot huna2xon nganong buwag man dayon og e.dump lang ang inyong kaa.gi..dli pwed mag talk mo?..tsk2x..


TS: akong ma tambag nimo start interacting outside since she's the one who made that stupid decision, be a man to accept that....pa gwapo og maayo pero ayaw lang sa pangita dayon og uyab pangitag daghan friends mao na always be happy...if someone ask you nganong nag buwag mo ayaw lang og sulte kung unsay bati nya...positive lang and new look dayon pa gwapo...

----------


## ryan22

duda nako bro nangita rato ug bikil
obserbahi daw basin naa nanay ka char2x ron..hehehe

marukoy nasad bya rong mga chix..  :Cheesy:

----------


## blackdream

> bro duda ko sa imong GF kay murag naay laing na gustohan or naay nagkagusto nya so nangitag way pra makigbuwag mo....ang tinood na uyab na gusto mo salig sa uyab kay dili mag plano og maghuna2x makadaog sa relasyon....mark my word few days later naa nanay uyab lain.....but next time don't entertain people you don't know when you're in a relationship....
> 
> 
> let go nalang bro and move on ..... buwag gud sya dayon nimo diha2x dayon meaning naay tingali sad nag huwat ani nya....


Natural rajd tingale sa relasyon ingun aneh bro, hinoon sd.an nman sd ko, nana syay ika defend sa iyang kaugalingun nga dli d i ko ksaligan nga pagkataw. hnoon na prove jd na niya, hmmm.. thanks sa advise bro

----------


## blackdream

> duda nako bro nangita rato ug bikil
> obserbahi daw basin naa nanay ka char2x ron..hehehe
> 
> marukoy nasad bya rong mga chix..


hinoon sd bro, pero kung wla lang tako nag danghag dli unta jd musangpot ug ingun.aneh, faetah!!

----------


## boileroy

angid mi hamay ug situation, dili lalim.

----------


## blackdream

> angid mi hamay ug situation, dili lalim.


dli jd btw lalim bro, pero unsaon man natagak man jd ko sa iyang pamaon, bsag unsaon pa ug tuyok2x ako jd ang sad.an  :Sad:

----------


## boileroy

sad-an ta bro, but try to think unsay pagkulang sa imong uyab why imoha to nabuhat try to win her back but if dili na gyud . Get a life!

----------


## john_yo

> lage bro, admit jd ko ana... saon man gd, wla kaau jd ko anang txtm8s mao, in short NAIHAS KO!!! hate myself


ayaw pod e-hate bro. accept nalang and move on.... huwata lang basin makig balik ra to, if dili gani kay padayona nalang to imong ka txt mate. hehehe pareha ra bitaw sila kay igsoon raman, hahaha

ig gusto ka og ka tagay bro, we are just a PM away. hehehe

----------


## wh3ng2004

> ayaw pod e-hate bro. accept nalang and move on.... huwata lang basin makig balik ra to, if dili gani kay padayona nalang to imong ka txt mate. hehehe pareha ra bitaw sila kay igsoon raman, hahaha
> 
> ig gusto ka og ka tagay bro, we are just a PM away. hehehe



maypa bro makig tagay kang john_yo ayaw kaayo padalas tama daghan naamong ana..heheheh nya e text dayon imong ka textmate ingna mag EB mo.. :Smiley:

----------


## blackdream

> ayaw pod e-hate bro. accept nalang and move on.... huwata lang basin makig balik ra to, if dili gani kay padayona nalang to imong ka txt mate. hehehe pareha ra bitaw sila kay igsoon raman, hahaha
> 
> ig gusto ka og ka tagay bro, we are just a PM away. hehehe


hehehe, yaw bro oe, magabaan ta ana! :Cheesy:

----------


## heisenberg69

bitaw ayaw e hate bro...

OT: mao ni ampay ni john_yo kaning tagay ba......hehehehe

----------


## tshirtgirl

> sorry ma'am, I'm only a human being like you, but its not my intention jd nga pasakitan nako sya kbw sya ana, nadala rako atong mga txts gd pero wala rman jd to nako ang nka sayop lng kay nitubay mangd ko, huhuhu


masabtan ra..hikhikhik...
ako f tinud anay jd  kong n love sa tawo..d ko magbinuang..pero f dli..magbinuang ko!hahahaha..... :smiley:

----------


## - S m i L e Y -

wew! don't totally blame yourself bro oi.. dako naba kaau na imo sala gibuhat? para textmate? pangayo lang ug pasaylo unya ayaw pa itoy2x oi.. samot na imo uyab mu dako ang ulo.. basin nangita rana siya ug way/ reason nga magka buwag mo.. ayaw cge papildi oi..

adtua imo uyab.. kasab.i! ngano ingon ato man sya ug style.. pa lagot2x sad bah.. ingna dayon sa inyong mga kaagi nga mga nindot.. pa itoy2x dayon kunuhay.. nya pinasuko dayon ug sulti, "dali dri beh!!" nya gakos dayon dala chula.. hehehehe

----------


## NOUVO27

hoi TS yaw kau palabi sa imo gbati dra hap..unhan paman nimo ang end of the world..hahaha naa pay daghan bai..

----------


## psychologic

the feeling of detachment bro is lisod at first labi na ang girl is na part na jd nimo sa imong life for 3 years. but if ingon ana lang pod niya kadali ang pag pakigbulag sa imo, then i guess at that moment na ni decide na sya, wala na nya gi value ang n u 3 years. yes, right now ur bothered.. clashing of reason and emotion bro.. normal lang na sa mga bag ong gibulagan.. hehehe.. loosing her will nevr make u a lesser person. that depends on how u will become with or without her.. bow!

----------


## blackdream

> wew! don't totally blame yourself bro oi.. dako naba kaau na imo sala gibuhat? para textmate? pangayo lang ug pasaylo unya ayaw pa itoy2x oi.. samot na imo uyab mu dako ang ulo.. basin nangita rana siya ug way/ reason nga magka buwag mo.. ayaw cge papildi oi..
> 
> adtua imo uyab.. kasab.i! ngano ingon ato man sya ug style.. pa lagot2x sad bah.. ingna dayon sa inyong mga kaagi nga mga nindot.. pa itoy2x dayon kunuhay.. nya pinasuko dayon ug sulti, "dali dri beh!!" nya gakos dayon dala chula.. hehehehe


lisud na bro, labi na kasagaran sa mga babaye tag.as jd ug pride pwera lng sa dli hap:P pero usa jd sya ana bro taas ug pride nasuko nako nya bro, pero I realize nga ako man sad.an so wlay igong gbug.aton nga mga suko2x ko, ingun ana man ang paagi sa iyang pag trap nako dnako sya ma blame.. dli rman gd txtmate ang highlight ani bro, gi deny nako sya... so mao na iyang reaction,.. pero thank you so much sa imong advice bro... hehehe

----------


## blackdream

> hoi TS yaw kau palabi sa imo gbati dra hap..unhan paman nimo ang end of the world..hahaha naa pay daghan bai..


dghan lage bro, pero lisud na pangitag uyab krn panahuna oe, crisis na kaau.. hehehe

----------


## psychologic

> dghan lage bro, pero lisud na pangitag uyab krn oe panahuna oe, crisis na kaau.. hehehe


lisod jd cguro if mao ni mentality nimo? wla pa gali ka kapangita gilisdan naka.... get out of ur shell bro.. the world has more to offer pa.. hehehhe..

----------


## blackdream

> the feeling of detachment bro is lisod at first labi na ang girl is na part na jd nimo sa imong life for 3 years. but if ingon ana lang pod niya kadali ang pag pakigbulag sa imo, then i guess at that moment na ni decide na sya, wala na nya gi value ang n u 3 years. yes, right now ur bothered.. clashing of reason and emotion bro.. normal lang na sa mga bag ong gibulagan.. hehehe.. loosing her will nevr make u a lesser person. that depends on how u will become with or without her.. bow!


Thanks kaau sa imong mga golden advices bro, may point jd ka... bag.o pjd nuon ko nabuwagan, how did you know anyway? :Cheesy:  hahahah

----------


## psychologic

> Thanks kaau sa imong mga golden advices bro, may point jd ka... bag.o pjd nuon ko nabuwagan, how did you know anyway? hahahah


ahehehe.. ingon ana jd na ka emo bro kon bag o pa gibulagan. ive been into that situation before. the good thing here is na share nimo sa kadaghanan. and by sharing, some of that heavy feelings bro maibanan dba? u have all the options and choices sa imo life karon bro. whether to stick with that feeling right now, or to take away and move on. basin wa ka makabantay sa imong gibuhat now, gipaantos na nimo imong kaugalingon tungod niya.. hehehe think about it bro. hehehe

----------


## - S m i L e Y -

bro, dli ra sa imoha ni nahitabo.. daghan na maski sa mga minyo.. dli jud na malikayan mag away.. imo langsad jud am-aman ug tarong.. imo langsad pasabton nga sayop nimo.. ingna langsad nga taw rapod ka, masayop ug dli santo.. gi deny man gani ni st. peter ang ginoo 3 times.. ingna langsad sya nga if you need a time off, ok ra nimo.. 

ug dili madala, aw i-assess lang sa imo self.. basin na pul-an na siya nimo.. basin sad sobra rapod kaau ka sa imo gugma nga ang babae mura nag na suffocate nimo.. pangitag lain strategy para ma spice up inyo relationship..

if dli jud, aw pag lingaw2x sa.. try to see if you will enjoy life being free.. post2x dayon sa facebook sa imo adventures ug mga chix nimo naka kuyog mga party2x bah..

after a while, mu text gani na sya nimo mangumusta, replyi sad "huz dis pls?" hehehe nawa dba maglagot na pero in a sense nga ikaw na karon ang gi apas niya.. mind games ba.. hadga dayon ug coffee to catch up on things, etc.. diba mu kuyog na.. nya kung kamo na gani duha nya naka sense ka nga ganahan pa siya nimo, aw ayaw pag duha2x.. i-lock dayon sa imo mga kamot.. akbayi dayon sabay sulti "ikaw ha! imo jud ko gipa antos.. gi mingaw baya ko pag.ayo nimo.." chula dayon! nya pakapini ug "bantay ka lang unya!...  :Cheesy: " hehehehe

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

e send sa maalaala mo kaya bi....


ayay ka TS lisuda na raba pangitag uyab ron...ahak ni...2013 nalng single japon...

----------


## TOPNOYZE

pag minarunong lagi. ayaw pagpa shot sa buho.

na isahan diay ka TS. ok rana ingna lang imong uyab "Ayaw ug ka suko love, kahibaw man ko nga ikaw to akong ka text...gi sakyan ra gani taka"

----------


## blackdream

> ahehehe.. ingon ana jd na ka emo bro kon bag o pa gibulagan. ive been into that situation before. the good thing here is na share nimo sa kadaghanan. and by sharing, some of that heavy feelings bro maibanan dba? u have all the options and choices sa imo life karon bro. whether to stick with that feeling right now, or to take away and move on. basin wa ka makabantay sa imong gibuhat now, gipaantos na nimo imong kaugalingon tungod niya.. hehehe think about it bro. hehehe


tinood jd ka bro, dghan jd naapektohan sa akong kaugalingon krn labe njd akong trabaho dli ko ka concentrate... tinood nka learn jd nuon ko sa mga nag advices dri specially nmu bro, thanks kaau. pero cguro krn mas maau kung ako lng sa pa linaw linawon jd kay krn murag na takuban ko sa akong guilty gd...

----------


## tele9

naa jud ka'y daku nga part anang panghitaboa bro wui
it's dishonesty and infidelity to us gurls bisan at the gf/bf stage pa lang

pero your "gurl" is stupid pod wui!
after sa 3 years ninyo, iya ra giingon-ana inyo relationship
in the first place, siya ang nagbuhat sa "joke"
para nako, mas daku siya'g fault nga nabuhat

just think it this way, she doesn't deserve you pod
learn from this, nya pangita'g lain bro!

----------


## psychologic

> tinood jd ka bro, dghan jd naapektohan sa akong kaugalingon krn labe njd akong trabaho dli ko ka concentrate... tinood nka learn jd nuon ko sa mga nag advices dri specially nmu bro, thanks kaau. pero cguro krn mas maau kung ako lng sa pa linaw linawon jd kay krn murag na takuban ko sa akong guilty gd...


hehehe... daghan pod mga ka istoryans dri willing maminaw nimo. tagayan pa gali ka hehehe.. celebrate bro.. single napod ka..

----------


## blackdream

> naa jud ka'y daku nga part anang panghitaboa bro wui
> it's dishonesty and infidelity to us gurls bisan at the gf/bf stage pa lang
> 
> pero your "gurl" is stupid pod wui!
> after sa 3 years ninyo, iya ra giingon-ana inyo relationship
> in the first place, siya ang nagbuhat sa "joke"
> para nako, mas daku siya'g fault nga nabuhat
> 
> just think it this way, she doesn't deserve you pod
> learn from this, nya pangita'g lain bro!


actually dli lng kay kausa na nya gbuhat ma'am, gkadaghan napd pero atong mga tyma bag.o psd mi ato ug wla sad jd na sa akoang txtmate2x jd, mas sya jd ang hilig ana kaniadto pero ni undang nman cya since ako sya gsultian, wla nman sya ana but Im not sure kay dli man ako nag dala sa iyang cp, pero whatever man I trust her so much mangd, pero kini nga nahitabo nako medyo na curious pd ko ato pod, without knowing the consequences.... 


I'm such a stupid... 


murag ako ray nag sayang2x sa among relationship, huhuhu

----------


## NOUVO27

someone told me this-----"babaye hinungdan sakit, babaye rasad tambal ana.."....and it works!

----------


## tele9

> actually dli lng kay kausa na nya gbuhat ma'am, gkadaghan napd pero atong mga tyma bag.o psd mi ato ug wla sad jd na sa akoang txtmate2x jd, mas sya jd ang hilig ana kaniadto pero ni undang nman cya since ako sya gsultian, wla nman sya ana but Im not sure kay dli man ako nag dala sa iyang cp, pero whatever man I trust her so much mangd, pero kini nga nahitabo nako medyo na curious pd ko ato pod, without knowing the consequences.... 
> 
> I'm such a stupid... 
> 
> murag ako ray nag sayang2x sa among relationship, huhuhu


i see.... kadaghan na diay na niya gibuhat?
sa ato pa diay, taod-taod na jud siya *nangita og paagi aron magkabuwag mo!*
pagmata bro wui!  pangita og lain!

----------


## burikoy12

Palusot:  Gisakyan ra nako ang text kay kahibalo ko nga ikaw to.

Mas maayo:  Pangita'g lain.  Sagdi na lang tong imong investment.  Donation na lang to.

----------


## tele9

> Mas maayo:  Pangita'g lain.  Sagdi na lang tong imong investment.  Donation na lang to.


nice!   :Thumbs Up:  
donation nalang jud to!
most probably ts, naa na'y ni-donate og mas daku nga kantidad kaysa sa imong na-donate!
ngita nalang jud lain ts

----------


## blackdream

mauwaw na gani ko, kay iyang igsoon maoy nag tubag2x nako,... im sure nahimoot jd to cla bah

----------


## imyourninja

saon.. wala nlng jud unta ka nitubay wala pa untai problema.. hahai...

----------


## blackdream

> Mas maayo:  Pangita'g lain.  Sagdi na lang tong imong investment.  Donation na lang to.


gi try na bya ni nanko na bro, sauna mas lisod jd nuon to nako e let go sya kay mahadlok mangd ko kung mka kita sya ug lain nya binuangan nya nag school pa sya ug kbw sd ko nga nag knahanglan pd sya nako specially sa kung naa syay mga projects, ehehehehe... pero krn nga nka human na sya sa iyang pag tungha, medyo dli na cguro ingun ana akong kabalaka kay im sure mka barog na sya nga wla ko.

----------


## tele9

> mauwaw na gani ko, kay iyang igsoon maoy nag tubag2x nako,... im sure nahimoot jd to cla bah


gahi jud ka ulo ts!  wa jud ka kita nga nangita ra siya og bikil nimo!  kasab-an tika ron

 :Cheesy:

----------


## blackdream

> saon.. wala nlng jud unta ka nitubay wala pa untai problema.. hahai...


mao lage ma'am, pero unsaon man nako,, nasayop jd ko ug angkunon jd ko na...

----------


## blackdream

> gahi jud ka ulo ts!  wa jud ka kita nga nangita ra siya og bikil nimo!  kasab-an tika ron


heheheh, yaw tawn mam, wla lng jd ko ka tuo gd nga sa pla namu ka tuig ug kuyog2x mka buhat sya ug ingun ato... naypa nisulti nlng unta sya sa tinood

----------


## tele9

> heheheh, yaw tawn mam, wla lng jd ko ka tuo gd nga sa pla namu ka tuig ug kuyog2x mka buhat sya ug ingun ato... naypa nisulti nlng unta sya sa tinood


joke ra to ako bro ha... dala tinood

bitaw oi, mas maayo jud unta kung nagsulti nalang siya
pero dili ka angay mag-self pity bro
kay sa ako tan-aw, nangita ra jud siya og bikil oi! nangita ra jud siya'g reason to leave you

----------


## kuyabog

TS, you failed the test.. sori ka na lang.

----------


## TOPNOYZE

naa rabay usahay kung unsay binuhatan nimo, mahudluk ka mabuhat na sa imo.

basin mao ni ang gibuhat sa imong uyab TS. hilig man gyuid cya ug text2x, wa ka kahibaw naa sad na sya lain ka text. nya mahadluk cya na mahitabo sa iya...mao gi suwayan ka....

ako ra pud ning idea ha? dili gyud 100%....ikaw nalang mag igo

----------


## blackdream

> TS, you failed the test.. sori ka na lang.


accepted bro, salamat

----------


## blackdream

> naa rabay usahay kung unsay binuhatan nimo, mahudluk ka mabuhat na sa imo.
> 
> basin mao ni ang gibuhat sa imong uyab TS. hilig man gyuid cya ug text2x, wa ka kahibaw naa sad na sya lain ka text. nya mahadluk cya na mahitabo sa iya...mao gi suwayan ka....
> 
> ako ra pud ning idea ha? dili gyud 100%....ikaw nalang mag igo


I dont know lng sd bro, but I really trusted her so much!..

----------


## ever101

charge to experience  nalang to ts

----------


## - S m i L e Y -

@ts, pila diay inyo age gap? Nag cge ka ug hatag niya ug money niya? Basin naa nay lain dako ug hatag bah..

Mas na luoy ko nmo kay imo rajud gi dawat nga imo sala.. Murag na blind ka sa imo gugma.. Let go nlng ts.. Don't put yourself doown.l

----------


## blackdream

kaidad rjd mi bro, maguwang lng ko ug months,. 

regarding sa financial concern dli man sd permanente ko mohatag bro, kung naa lng jd sya knahanglanon jd, working mani sya sauna while nag school pero due to some circumstances, sometimes mgkinahanglan jd sya pero okay lng jd na nako bro... 

krn ako sya gpa gawas sa iyang gi workingan after sya nka human ug school kay nasakit mangd ni sya. I dont think nga naa nihatag nya bro, pero kabalo ko nga naa jd nuon nka gusto nya nga arangan jd e compare nako, hehehe... 

bsan wla sya mo sulti pero na feel na nako. pero wla man nako na gi mind bro, sa kataas sa among relasyon dli ko kaingun nga gbuhat na nya.. I know mahadlok sya...

----------


## fleur_66

kuyaw og nangita lang ni imo gf og way nga magka bikil mo sa ingon ani nga paagi...labi pa duna nakagusto niya nga mas arangan pa nimo, wala ta kahibalo basin duna sad ni sila communication duha for sure duna sad ni sila text2.

Try to win her back ts pero kung magmagahi gyud siya ayaw na lang pamugos, basin makakita pa ka labaw pa niya..move on na lang ts.

----------


## spike412

naunsa pud tawon ka ts, nasakpan naka mamakak pa gyud ka... mao ka!

----------


## dvinedc

accept n move on TS. basin naa pa lain reason mas masakitan ka.. exit ra pod seguro na..

----------


## Vanillaskies

TS, 3 yrs napud mi sa ako uyab, but i didnt test him with that kind of childish things (no offense sa imo gf). There are few reason why girls do that i think lang ha kay murag naghimu sila ug way so that ma-end na ang relationship. Ako pa nimu TS, pasagdi imu gf, tan-awn nato ug mingawn ba na nimu or dli. Observe lang jud, basin naa sya ka-char2x diay.

----------


## ad_dur

move on lang bai. You said it urself ang relationship has on going for the longest time. SA akong pangagpas bai what ur girl is doing is testing ur love for her. She may already have run of love for you. So to test you of your feeling for her she's doing all this test possibly to save the relationship nalang. One wrong text or move could be mis understood. So move on nalang if ur meant for each other magbalik jud mo. Time will tell.

----------


## _hizuka_

@TS, bai,... sa walay sensor2x na komento bai, .... akong masulti sa imo is Naa kay Potential na magkabit2x inig kung naminyo mo...

ayaw na ilara imong sarili og kami na "wala ra to nimo" ang txtmate2x... ayaw nata bai... klaro na kaayo sa pattern bai....

cguro gihimo ra tog kalingawan nila sa iyang igsoon dala testing kung unsa ba jud ka kaloyal nga uyab, nya cguro naa kay mga nasulti nga makasakit nga mura kay nangabit......

kani laging mga laog og babae ba........


..mao nang gitawag nga gaba bai....

pero ayaw kabalaka kay moparamdam ra na sa imo TS, pero sa karon pagtxt og mga sori sa iyaha eexplain tanan bahalag dili moreply,.. ipakita sa iyaha na nagmahay jud kaayo ka,..... then after 3 days kalit dayon undang og text ayaw na paramdam... awa dba after 1 - 3 weeks magparamdam na sa imoha...... kung mahitabo na, panguyaba xa og balik..... 

sa sunod lage bai, ayaw nana tagdi nang mga txtmate2x or kanang mga babae na nagaparamdam sa imoha masking naa nakay uyab..... etreasure jud nang uyab bai, kay ang uyab pirting dugaya ma construct pero pirting dalia maguba.....


basta bai, kung magbalik na mo ayaw na tagdi nang uban babae or text2x diha.... swerte na gani ka kay nakauyab pa ka dili parihas anang uban na pirting pag-antos nila pirting pagpaningkamot na makauyab pero wala jud nakauyab.....

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

isa lng ako masulti ani na thread... "familiar..."

----------


## s3thk

pangita ug lain bro...

----------


## blackdream

> TS, 3 yrs napud mi sa ako uyab, but i didnt test him with that kind of childish things (no offense sa imo gf). There are few reason why girls do that i think lang ha kay murag naghimu sila ug way so that ma-end na ang relationship. Ako pa nimu TS, pasagdi imu gf, tan-awn nato ug mingawn ba na nimu or dli. Observe lang jud, basin naa sya ka-char2x diay.


lage ma'am, sakit pd kaayo paminawn nga sa gidugayon nahitabo pjd ning butanga.. dli nlng cguro ko mag expect kay lisud na kaau ang pag balik sa pag salig sa usa ka tawo gd... anyway na appreciate ko nmu ma'am.,

----------


## blackdream

> @TS, bai,... sa walay sensor2x na komento bai, .... akong masulti sa imo is Naa kay Potential na magkabit2x inig kung naminyo mo...
> 
> ayaw na ilara imong sarili og kami na "wala ra to nimo" ang txtmate2x... ayaw nata bai... klaro na kaayo sa pattern bai....
> 
> cguro gihimo ra tog kalingawan nila sa iyang igsoon dala testing kung unsa ba jud ka kaloyal nga uyab, nya cguro naa kay mga nasulti nga makasakit nga mura kay nangabit......
> 
> kani laging mga laog og babae ba........
> 
> 
> ...


dpende cguro sa sitwasyon bro oe, kay kung ako krn minyo na, dli pd cguro ka kaingun ug ingun ana,.. ilabina nga naa rako permanente sa akong kwarto, buntag hangtod gabie sa trabaho, ug pla ra ka adlaw ko mka gawas ug pila rasad ka oras? think kung unsa pd kaha ko nga klasi sa pagkatawo bro, naa cguro chances mka kabit ang babaye/laki kung naa brn syay bisyo, pero dli sa panghambog bro, wla gane ko ni tubay ni john_yo ug tagay, masakiton tawn ko ug atay...  :Cheesy:  hahahahhaha

Anyway, thanks a lot sa imong advice bro.

----------


## blackdream

hinoon, ang tintasyon bsag asa man jd nuon na, hehehe dli pd takaingon nga layo ta anang butanga kay nahitabo man pd sa akoa.. hahaha

----------


## marcopolo

Luoya pud nimu TS oi. Basin plan ni sa imung gf nga e sulod ka sa la-ang para mag buwag mo. In short, ganahan na cya makig buwag nimu then mao ni iyang paagi.

----------


## psychologic

ayos lang na bro... ang importante karon is gimahayan nimo imo nahimo and cguro naka na learn from that experience..

----------


## yaj.em

oh well, ihilak lng na bro...BUT, ayaw na baliki. Maging ok ra in time, though it hurts.... ana mn jd na.
move on na lng kay you have no other better options left, (SHE'S NOT WORTH IT)

----------


## epoy73

basig nag TEXT SEEX sad mo TS sah? nganu grabe man kalagot jud . hahaha 

TS: ahhh aahh hapit nako dungan tah ah ahah ah 

txmate : Yawa ka imo ning uyab!! mag in ana d ai ka sa imo mga textmate!! booom!! 

that awkward moment ... . hahahahahahah 



i had an Experience before but nakalusot raman ko ato , naa nakig txmate nako nia bigaon kaayu nia cge nami og tx and nakatoo jud ko nia kai informative sad kaayu ba kibaw pud sa ako info and past 


suss nindot na kai amo tx about na uyab2 na ako gpatolan 
nikalit bitaw na og tx peste ka si ______ ni mag in ana d ai ka samtang wa ko blaah blaah 
flood xa mga tx 



igo ra ko ni reply kibaw nako daan ikaw na oi , sunod usba imo tinxsan para d ka masakpan ,,,, 




aw wa ka angal ... hahahahahahahahah bisag nitoo na jud ko ato gud ... plano na gud magkita hahahahhaha 

g ana ta no nimo TS basig pagsakop ditso lang kag ingon SORRY BABE ako nabuhat aw dha ka nasayup hahahahah

----------


## blackdream

> basig nag TEXT SEEX sad mo TS sah? nganu grabe man kalagot jud . hahaha 
> 
> TS: ahhh aahh hapit nako dungan tah ah ahah ah 
> 
> txmate : Yawa ka imo ning uyab!! mag in ana d ai ka sa imo mga textmate!! booom!! 
> 
> that awkward moment ... . hahahahahahah 
> 
> 
> ...


dli S#X topic among txt bro, nakig frwnd kunuhay dn, ila2x.. SIYA man gd ni una ug tok about nako!!! nga kbw daw sya nga dugay nmi nagkabuwag sa akong gf,.. bla bla bla.. akong pag sabot sa iyang txt kay sa una jd nakong xgf pla na gd to ka yrs, dugay njd nuon kaau to,.. dn, pag pangutana kung naa bakoy uyab, naaahhhh.. DENY pd ko, ahak... lit.aga lage.., huyang jd kaau ko.. huhuhu.. wla daun ko ka lusot oe, kay pagkabalo nako iyag igsoon ang akong kastorya, mura ko ug tunto...;(

----------


## blackdream

> ayos lang na bro... ang importante karon is gimahayan nimo imo nahimo and cguro naka na learn from that experience..


lage bro, subra jd akong pagmahay, hinoon nakat.on jd ko nga ang butang kaniadtong gi ingun nakong dli maau sa akong kaugalingun nag pa bilin jd ug dli maau... pero ngano jd akong gi tubayan, paetah, mura ko gitamparos sa kaugalingun nakong konsensya...

----------


## nadine eidloth

abroad bai.
mao sad gali buhaton nako.
molayas ko sa pinas, layasan nako ang sakit sa dughan nga
unbearable na.

----------


## Tirong-say

> Dear Istoryans,
> 
> Mag 3yrs nami sa uyab krn, dghan nang trials nga naabot namu pero bsan pman wla jd na nahimong babag sa among relasyon. Estudyante pa sya ato hangtod na graduate sya sa iyang pag school sa collage wla jd naq sya pag sagdi sa tanang higayon nga nag kinahanglan sya nako. Emotional, spiritual and financial support, dli mo matter nako cause I love her so much guys pero nabuak lng sa usa ka unexpected nga strategy. Dli lng kaunsa nya ni gubahat nako ang pag pretend nga mkig txtmate sya nako pero sa ato nga time wla jd na sa akong vocabulary ang mo tubay anang butanga, pero one time sulod sa taas na nga panahon ug higayon, naay nkg txt nako, she told me her stupid real name kunohay, address and etc... she asked me if naa bakoy GF? Ni DENY ko, I know wla ra ni sa akong huna2x,, kay grabeh kaau sya mtxt, ni try ko ug call sa akong uyab kung sya bato ang ntxt nako, ni deny sya pero naa sa akong huna2x nga bsin gi ilad ko nya, and then na suko sya nako kay kuno gidudahan ko nya... so mao2 txt mi maayo sa katong txtm8 kunohay and then nag txt pako ug mga tag.as nga mga messages (SH!T) para mutobay nako... tried to call her lahi man jd ug tingog, dli kaau jd nako familiar, at the end sya ug iyang igsoon maoy nag himo2x ato... nice kaau nga team, iya ko giburakan ug maau nga nasakitan jd ko, kay tanan msgs did2 iya jd nabasa, kabw ko sa akong sayop jd pero ang sakit ako ang alkansi kay gisulod rako sa iyang bulsa...  so she ends up our relationship of course for the reason nga dli ko kasaligan, gi deny nako sya namakak pako sa akong mga txts... wla jd ko kabalo kung asa ko dapita guys, wla koy ika reason out... 
> 
> please help me guys, unsa akong buhaton,.. and please respect my thread don't kill me



Kung sa exam pa na Bro,
wala ka kapasar, sige lang kay kung sa exam
naa may retake, mapasaylo man gani ang uban diha
nga klaro kaayo nakig-relasyon ug lain ikaw pa kaha
nga txt2x ra na.
If you truly love her then fight for it,
adtoa siya sa ilaha then show it to her.
Show to her also,that she is wrong.

----------


## ngitscarlo09

kita raka lain bro..lesson for you bro..ibutang jd na sa imo alimpatakan bro..take note sa rules...

----------


## amazed

ka dako jd sa imong problema TS.. go get married.. mas worst pa nga problem imong ma agian.. unsa pd ni xa ui.. magpakatatag ka BOY! haha!

----------


## blackdream

> ka dako jd sa imong problema TS.. go get married.. mas worst pa nga problem imong ma agian.. unsa pd ni xa ui.. magpakatatag ka BOY! haha!


btw ma'am I know dli sayon pd ang mga problema sa minyo kay bsin ang mga minyo mkabuhat manpd ug ingun aneh, pwera lng sa mga tarong, pero hope you dont mind nga napa ko sa level nga ingun aneh, ug mas labaw ko nahibaw nga dli lng ako ang na ingun aneh kay common ni nga problema nga nasugatan, pero the worst thing is na-tymingan ko,  :Cheesy:  hehehe... kung minyo nka, considering mka relate pd ka kay i know nag agi pd ka aneh nga mga stages... Anyway thanks alot sa advice :Smiley:

----------


## THE KID



----------


## stealthghost

> Dear Istoryans,
> 
> Mag 3yrs nami sa uyab krn, dghan nang trials nga naabot namu pero bsan pman wla jd na nahimong babag sa among relasyon. Estudyante pa sya ato hangtod na graduate sya sa iyang pag school sa collage wla jd naq sya pag sagdi sa tanang higayon nga nag kinahanglan sya nako. Emotional, spiritual and financial support, dli mo matter nako cause I love her so much guys pero nabuak lng sa usa ka unexpected nga strategy. Dli lng kaunsa nya ni gubahat nako ang pag pretend nga mkig txtmate sya nako pero sa ato nga time wla jd na sa akong vocabulary ang mo tubay anang butanga, pero one time sulod sa taas na nga panahon ug higayon, naay nkg txt nako, she told me her stupid real name kunohay, address and etc... she asked me if naa bakoy GF? Ni DENY ko, I know wla ra ni sa akong huna2x,, kay grabeh kaau sya mtxt, ni try ko ug call sa akong uyab kung sya bato ang ntxt nako, ni deny sya pero naa sa akong huna2x nga bsin gi ilad ko nya, and then na suko sya nako kay kuno gidudahan ko nya... so mao2 txt mi maayo sa katong txtm8 kunohay and then nag txt pako ug mga tag.as nga mga messages (SH!T) para mutobay nako... tried to call her lahi man jd ug tingog, dli kaau jd nako familiar, at the end sya ug iyang igsoon maoy nag himo2x ato... nice kaau nga team, iya ko giburakan ug maau nga nasakitan jd ko, kay tanan msgs did2 iya jd nabasa, kabw ko sa akong sayop jd pero ang sakit ako ang alkansi kay gisulod rako sa iyang bulsa...  so she ends up our relationship of course for the reason nga dli ko kasaligan, gi deny nako sya namakak pako sa akong mga txts... wla jd ko kabalo kung asa ko dapita guys, wla koy ika reason out... 
> 
> please help me guys, unsa akong buhaton,.. and please respect my thread don't kill me


You should have told her, "ning sakay ra ko, og kahibaw ka sila ra to.."  :Cheesy: 
If they convinced you, you should convince them... IMHO...

Naa man kaha ka gi-text nga mao ang basis sa imung GF nga mag bulag mo?

kay IF textmate2x ra nga gi-sakyan ra nimo then ning abot nga mag bulag mo tungod ana, means, mabaw ra kaayu ang reason og ganahan siya mo-bulag jud nimo sauna pa.

----------


## Verlan Cox

unsa pud ng bayhana . pa texmet2 pa !

----------


## yvonne6

its a test of honesty, bisan pg gisulod ka niya sa iyang bulsa ug honest jud ka, u will always be honest, no matter ug kinsa pana diha imong text mate. ug ako ang imong uyab, most likely buwagan sad jud taka. d nana mo mater ang ika 3 ninyo ka tuig imong support or whatever, bottom line is, dili ka kasaligan. how would u feel ug siya sad mo deny nga naa siyay uyab? learn from it and be wiser next time. kaila o dili ang mo text, sultig tinuod tutal karong panahona, mga babay ug lalaki (not all ha pero nay daghan) nga mopatol japun maski committed nako, so mas maayo nang mosulti kag tinuod para dili maglabad imong ulo later on. if i may ask you, nganong ni deny man sad ka? gaba na sa mga bakakon, sorry ts but i cant empathize with you on this

----------


## inyourface

wa ko kasabot sa babae . . murag binata? 

basin madala rana ug settle brad . . ukaya ug maau  :Smiley:  hehe

----------


## L!ck!ty Spl!t

ayaw lge mo anang text dapat mag talk mo arn ma settle

----------


## blackdream

I will try to talk to her guys, keep you posted nlng, need some break this holidays... Thanks sa mga advices and Merry Christmas!!!

----------


## *sludge*

panguyabi nlng iyang igsoon bradier, na develop nman sad kaha mo?

----------


## - S m i L e Y -

Imo unta sad to gi replyan "ikaw, wala sad kay bf?" kung ni tubag sad nga wala, aw sya pod naka sala nmo.. Nag deny pod sya.. Ingna nga "Imo man sad gani ko gi deny sad.. Tabla rata.." Kiss and make-up dayon.. Hhehehe

----------


## jednified

Sayop ang diskarte pag palusot. In a way, pwde man unta nimo ingnan na gi dudahan nimo na siya dyod to mao gi sakyan nimo para basin ma ligas sya.

----------


## Scott Bernard

TS...

gepangitaan raka ug rason sa imong GF para magka buwag mo. Nyahahaha!

----------


## blackdream

> Imo unta sad to gi replyan "ikaw, wala sad kay bf?" kung ni tubag sad nga wala, aw sya pod naka sala nmo.. Nag deny pod sya.. Ingna nga "Imo man sad gani ko gi deny sad.. Tabla rata.." Kiss and make-up dayon.. Hhehehe


Wla ko ni reply ana bro, kay sya man ni una ug ingun wla pd syay bf... hahahah, pero nice one bro, ..

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

TS unsa na may gi bati nimo ron?

----------


## Lex Sander

magpalahi ko TS ha imo uyab ato himuon naay sayop hehehe. pangitag ug lain uyab nga tarong. isulod sa imo hunahuna para di kaayo sakit "thinkers are doers" kung ang imo uyab cge ingon ana nimo kay way salig etc etc thats because mao na iya buhatan or nag ingon ana pud sya then naniguro lng sya nga di sya mabalusan dha kanimo. isulod nlng pud sa imo hunahuna "its her loss" you ofer her love and everything but she thrw it away o dba. pagsugod nlng pangita ug lain ay na panganduy ato magbalik pa mo liman ka 3 years ingon ana ra kasayon nya ibuwag tungod lng anang txt txt. kung di jud gani makaya kay gusto jud ka magpakabuang ato niya aw pagbigti nlng  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## kageron

nganu imo man sad gi deny lol tug.an unta ka naa kay uyab ka pait sad ana edeny ka TS di lalim  :Cheesy:

----------


## maclaren

okay rana. kay labi sa ako 7yrs gi-kuhit ra sa silingan  :Smiley:  mao pod na sa pag ka karon hinay2x tag pangeta ug tarong na kabinlan ug salig

----------


## blackdream

> TS unsa na may gi bati nimo ron?


wla gihapon ka get-over bro, hehehe.. pero cge lang,.. total wla man ko ka guba sa iyang dignidad, atleast wla koy commitment nya, hehehe... nisabot nlng sad ko sa iyang side, ... Ginoo nlng ang mag igo sa tanan,.. :Smiley:

----------


## K_a_r_a

why man sad nitext back ka ato na all the time , naghunahuna naman ka na imo ra to uyab ? sala ra nimo .

----------


## blackdream

> nganu imo man sad gi deny lol tug.an unta ka naa kay uyab ka pait sad ana edeny ka TS di lalim


nkasabot btw ko, pero sya pman gani ang ni una nga wla syay uyab.. ahahaha,
napa jd dri ang mga txts msgs, akong gi tago.an :Cheesy:

----------


## yvonne6

unya, ok namo ts? again, i told you, bisag asa ka dad on, ayaw i deny ang tinuod kay ug girl naka gusto jud nimo, bisag naa kay uyab, naa kay asawa or nana kay apo, ug nakagusto ang babay nimo, naay uban d mo care. wala pa kay labad.

----------


## jan_moreno

TS but for me, la man kay sayop ato.... why? in the first place la ka nakahibaw kung kinsa to nakigtxt nimo, ug sa ako lang TS murag gi tuyo ra sa imong ex kato nga situation, cguro dli na sya ganahan sa inyong relationship or maybe naay involved nga third party.... but TS naa lang koy pangutana before sa katong kamo pa, did u ever cheat ur gf? kay murag la syay trust nimo gud... u accept it and moved on na lang TS... you pray and continue working...

----------


## blackdream

> unya, ok namo ts? again, i told you, bisag asa ka dad on, ayaw i deny ang tinuod kay ug girl naka gusto jud nimo, bisag naa kay uyab, naa kay asawa or nana kay apo, ug nakagusto ang babay nimo, naay uban d mo care. wala pa kay labad.


Honestly jd ma'am wla jd koy plano nga naay ipuli nya, ug hehehe... God bless wla man pd ko kasulay naay ni attempt ug ilog nako  :Cheesy: ... hahahaha tsk tsk tsk... hangtod krn wla man nag paramdam... palabyon lng sah nako ma'am...

----------


## blackdream

> TS but for me, la man kay sayop ato.... why? in the first place la ka nakahibaw kung kinsa to nakigtxt nimo, ug sa ako lang TS murag gi tuyo ra sa imong ex kato nga situation, cguro dli na sya ganahan sa inyong relationship or maybe naay involved nga third party.... but TS naa lang koy pangutana before sa katong kamo pa, did u ever cheat ur gf? kay murag la syay trust nimo gud... u accept it and moved on na lang TS... you pray and continue working...


Ang ako lng nahinumdoman nga pag cheat nya bro, kato rajd nga nitubay ko sa iyang txt, so far wla jd, na intriga lage na sya bro kay sukad2x wla mangd na nako ng txtmate2x, pero sya dha man jd gkan anang bisyoha,.. iya rajd ko gi-testigan ug na fail jd ko bro, hehehe...

----------


## jkhfg

Dli jud ka NINJA TS wa man ky NINJA MOVES. :evil:

----------


## blackdream

> Dli jud ka NINJA TS wa man ky NINJA MOVES.


HAHAHAHAHA, mao jd bro... e focus nlng nako akng mga plano, bsin mkalimot rako nya.. hehe, thanks bro

----------


## superidol

pangita ug laen bro

----------


## crischee

dili mo meant to be. period. move on nalng. hehe

----------


## caris.

Sus ka relate jud ko ani..akong g.txtmate akong uyab using my sister's phone..pina-ana pa akong uyab na "MAGKITA TA, AKO LANG PLETE NIMU", To worsen his situation, na wrong send cya nako..pinaana pa na "AYAW NG.TXT NAKO IF DI KA MAKIGKITA". Ako dayon cya gi.away pag.ayo then niana dayon cya na "BING, C BAYOT RA ANG NGTXTMATE2X NAKO UIE, AKO RA JUD NI ILANG KABUANGAN DIRE..NIANGKON NA ANG BAYOT B. MG.CHANGE NA JUD KOG SIM UGMA B". Way makalupig sa kabotboton. A piece of advice TS If ganahan ka na dili mawala imong uyab nimu, ayaw pag.binuang..ayaw pag.tubay2x og txtmate2x. swerte ka if tagaan pa kag chance sa imong uyab! as for me, i gave him a chance but wa na nako cya g.txtmate2x og balik..if magbinuang man cya nako..aw, it only means na dili jud kami  :Smiley:

----------


## noy

musta TS? how are we holding up? sorry TS but you shouldn't have denied that you were in a relationship...
however your GF clearly have issues too...and she didn't have to do what she did..
you may wanna talk to her once, give her a thorough explanation about what happened, apologize about the denial and all...
then give her the space she needs...but not totally...txt her from time to time still...in that way she'll know that you still cares...
hope ma ok ra na imu sitwasyon.  :Smiley:

----------


## i_am_fairy

you both need to grow up. i mean we do stupid things and we should learn from them.
so akong ma advice nimo TS,move on and try not to do the same mistake again. 
ako lang jdu nabantayan sa mga tawo sa, ma lalaki or ma babaye man. mag ask na gane if they are in a relationship
tagsa ra kaau naay guts mosulti sa tinood, mostly dili jud mag tell nga they are committed.
dili man tanan pero kasagaran.

----------


## care_bear

Sometimes guys are just so insensitive or shall i say just plain mean.

I had this past relationship but now that i am fine, nag subscibe2x napud sya sa FB nko! Now, that I am fine karon paramdam (mayta wala nalng unta sya ni contact or any form of commu nko!) napud. I am preparing myself that he already has a family and is living very well. We didn't have any closure that's why I am like this.  :Sad:  Honestly I want him to stay away from me for life. He's always been my pain. hahaha!!! Inshort gikapoy na kaayu ko sa balik2 ani. hahaha...  :Cheesy:  Unsaon diay pag unsubscibe sa isa ka person nga ni subscibe nmo sa FB? hehe 

Please serious replies lang.

----------


## clinically.dead

> Unsaon diay pag unsubscibe sa isa ka person nga ni subscibe nmo sa FB? hehe


Let me refer you to the *Facebook Help Center*.

----------


## D3KNikki

Block him?

----------


## care_bear

> Block him?


Dili mi friends pd sis. Ka try nka anang ok na unta ka pero karn mubalik sya ..ma remind napud ka sa before? hahaha kalagot lng ba.hehe

----------


## care_bear

I can totally say I am and will really be fine even w/o him... closure rjud unta ako gipaabot. Pero dli mn sya..so kalimtn nlng tanan. hehe gnhan unta ko mgkatok mig klaru pero ala nmn syay klaru jud. bisag mn lng ma confirm nko nga naa na syay lain ba.

----------


## isparkol

> I can totally say I am and will really be fine even w/o him... closure rjud unta ako gipaabot. Pero dli mn sya..so kalimtn nlng tanan. hehe gnhan unta ko mgkatok mig klaru pero ala nmn syay klaru jud. bisag mn lng ma confirm nko nga naa na syay lain ba.


deadmaha nlng dai makasabot rana madgay hahahaha

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

me i'm done TS with that closure after 2 years of waiting..next year we decide to be strangers no more communication...

TS just kill that closure you've looking for malas na dadon pa nimo inig 2013....

----------


## THE KID

sis..i can help u..wats ur fb account?

----------


## hans josefina

ingon ana jud na...imbis nahelom na ang mga karaan,karon mamalik napod...maonay gitawag ug the BEAUTIFUL AFFAIR..

----------


## zachylevi

adto na pud pag handum sa lain Ms.TS para dili nka ka huna-huna anang closure2x sa imong kanhi na imong gpangita...

----------


## Tirong-say

I'm not so fond with FB
but what I could suggest,
is just plainly ignore him.

----------


## isparkol

some guys are insensitive some are mean. but on my side im both insensitive and mean LOL hahahah....

pero im trying my best not be mean insensitive lng cgro jd ko. but still i love my GF as much as i love myself  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## care_bear

> ingon ana jud na...imbis nahelom na ang mga karaan,karon mamalik napod...maonay gitawag ug the BEAUTIFUL AFFAIR..


Joke mn ni imo sis. hehe Beautiful na super rough nman hnoon karn..hehe Pero I've decided na e-ignore nalang nko. Until nw cge gihapon kog pangita sa button na pra ma tangtang sya sa subscribers nko..hehe Kapoy kaayo na sya kay haaayyyyy.... Thanks anyways.  :smiley:

----------


## care_bear

> some guys are insensitive some are mean. but on my side im both insensitive and mean LOL hahahah....
> 
> pero im trying my best not be mean insensitive lng cgro jd ko. but still i love my GF as much as i love myself


Good for ur GF kai bsag both ka STILL u love her. Sa ako situation mao na gani sya Ins and Mean nakuha pa niyang pasagdan kog huna2x kng na unsa na 'to xa.

----------


## vahnhelsing

maayong gabie sa daw maanyag nga nagtalikod nga tigpasiugda ning kutay..

may mga butang sa kalibutan nga matapos lamang sa usa ka pamilok nga dili na
kinahanglan pa dumdumon pa. Mahimong ning takna wala mahimutang ang imong 
kalag sa paghuna-huna diin unta natin-aw na unta ang kalubog sa nga gidalit
sa imong kanhi hinigugma apan bisan pa man sa ingon mahimo mong ilubong
nalang sa kalimot ang tanan. Dili na pagalantawon pa ug unsa iyahang ginabuhat
karon aron lamang masinati ka niya pag-usab. Usa usab kini sa mga timaan nga
ikaw wala pa diay tiunay nga katunhayan gikan sa maong kagahapon. Isipa lamang
kini nga pagsulay ug angay ka magmalampuson niini.. :Smiley:

----------


## blackdream

Thanks sa akong mga brothers and sisters dri sa istorya nga ni advice... either good or bad man inyong commentaryo hehehe... but still na appreciate ko ninyong tanan sa inyong gipangshare nga mga advices. Na okay na tawn among sitwasyon krn, I txtd her once, pero wla jd ko nya replye and after one week gikan sa akong pag txt nya ni reply njd tawn ug nagka sinabot mig balik... Thanks a lot mga brothers and sisters, Merry Christmas and Advance Happy New Year

----------


## burikoy12

Maayo TS.  At least happy ending ang imong istorya.  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

Kung gi test ka niya, wa shay salig
Kung wa shay salig, wa nay ayo

----------


## blackdream

> Kung gi test ka niya, wa shay salig
> Kung wa shay salig, wa nay ayo


Thanks sis, na realize pd na nako... but anyway, taas2x pa ang journey sa among relasyon, dghan pa mas unexpected nga mahitabo.. hehehe.,,

----------


## blackdream

> Maayo TS.  At least happy ending ang imong istorya.  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


Thanks bro, Happy New Year too!!!

----------


## jkhfg

Atleast TS nasulbad jud. sunod ayaw na pasakop. :grin:

----------


## yvonne6

d naka dapat ma apektahan ug over naka sa taw. been there pero i helped myself. karon, keber ka diha. almost 8 years mi naa pa jud mi anak. karon, wala na jud ko pakialam niya totally. im not interested with anything that has to do with him. ana lang sad, kever lang. bahalag ni subscribe siya diha. ayaw tagda oi. once mo balik ka, mao ra gihapon nay matabo, timan e

----------


## blackdream

> Atleast TS nasulbad jud. sunod ayaw na pasakop.


hahahahaha,... mao jd ug mas maau mag likay nlng jd.. :Cheesy:

----------


## dvinedc

good luck for 2013 TS

----------


## _hizuka_

@TS, GOOD NEWS!! kay masulbad nanang problema nimo karon kay naa nako... unsay number nimo? ...  :cheesy:

----------


## lolzXD

block lng. once ma block na nimu di nka kitag updates nya ug di npud sya kita updates nmu ma friends mn mo o dili.

----------


## powerplay

block... and then you can forget and move on  :Smiley:

----------


## Mr_Chips

hmm.. meaning baya anang affected kai ka noh kai wala paka nka move on.
Wala man sad mi nagka Closure sa akong ex. Pero dili nako affected niya oi. Malipay rako if makahibaw ko nga naa cyay mga achievements or nalipay sad siya. hehe

----------


## _hizuka_

ah ok......

----------


## Tirong-say

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


Try and try until you succeed,
ayaw lang pud pamili ug medyo bug-at2x 
panguyaban kana lang pud arang2x (dili guwapa dili pud bati)

----------


## borow

away pag huwat sa ginoo lihok ug imo para naakay maani....
try ug lain girl bai unya be yourself...

----------


## memaraj

Problema na if di mo magkasinabot ug if wala moy trust sa each other,.

----------


## care_bear

> block lng. once ma block na nimu di nka kitag updates nya ug di npud sya kita updates nmu ma friends mn mo o dili.


bro..update lang ko nnyo... ni coment sya nko....unsaon nko? I will ask for his no. and ask why he did that to me? or just tell him ryt away na mulayu na sya nko for good nalng? argg... help.  :sad:

----------


## rosygemini

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share and maybe advice cos I dont even know what to ask.. Anyways. Im a girl as in girl jud kaau but I fell Inlove with my supervisor whose unfortunately a girl pod.  We're actually in a realtionship now but Im about to resign nmn pod .. We're actually having a hard time fxing things out cos of a reason that I dont understand... or maybe both of us is taking things too seriously.. In my part, Ive never been in ths kind of a relationship. Actually I had a 7 yr rlationship w a guy nd we actually lived in together for 4 yrs. so, I think for me its kinda hard for me to adjust a lot of things. Like before sympre bae q, aq ang suyo-on, aq ang ipamper. In her part nmn she a girl relationship na that lasts for 4 yrs. nya same w her rules before nahan xa to keep our relationship secrete wherein very opposite s aq personality. Im a PDA type of a person mao na nga mejomaglisod ko to adjust and plus im kinda playful pa. Like I lovew teasing her in public like d xa nahan too close mi bsen naay makakita nya aq mugara pod ko like aq samot ihold iya hands.. or attempting to kiss her sa cheeks. Nya maglagot xa nya aq magkatawa ko. But maybe my main pt. to this is nagkadugay2 mas mafeel nq nga "Im so Unwanted" cos my relationship now is too opposite w I had .. Im not trying to compare but it feels that way. Like paadtoon ko niya sa duol s iya balay ky she wanted to see me pero d q pasakaon ky basen mubalik iya sister nya makit.an mi sa iya sister (Her sister doesnt know anything about our relationshp) .. Actually I have plans of telling everything to her sister ky close mi sa iya sister and I dont want nga muabot ang point nga iya sister mismo ang makahibao nya malain iya sister nako... but ana siya nq if ill tell it to her sister daw its ok w her but she'd deny it which a big OUCH! in my part.. and now I have this feeling of, Why the hell would I give effort to something thats totally opposite w what I want..  :Sad:

----------


## Verlan Cox

eng eng eng . gugma najud kaha na TS ?

----------


## jhappy

kalawgaw ani... unsa mn pgkaunsaa pd nga ngkarelasyon kamong duha? heheh

----------


## trylle

question lng TS if kng mag duwa mo kay unsaon ninu?

----------


## goodasdead

its nice to have a family, look for a guy that will complete you

----------


## rosygemini

> its nice to have a family, look for a guy that will complete you


 but bro I fell Inlove w her nmn I even tried to hold the feeling for 3 mos. pro ning.gara man nuon mao na nga nakatell ko niya. unya d feeling is mutual man diay.. Ahaka! aning Lab oi! makabogo... hahaha

----------


## rosygemini

> question lng TS if kng mag duwa mo kay unsaon ninu?


nyahaha... depende kung asa ang Hangin bro kay makauga man.. Nyahahaha jk ra ha.

----------


## amaw_amaw

kuwang ra ka ug attention sa mga guy TS oie...

----------


## Verlan Cox

> question lng TS if kng mag duwa mo kay unsaon ninu?


hahaha . sipata  :Cheesy:

----------


## Scott Bernard

Kayama... na unsa naman ning kalibutan karon... tsk! :Hopelessness:

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

Sayang this girl....but anyways sometimes it "dependot" in your past relationship how those 7 years shattered, is it immature break up or need to explore the world, nganong ingana imong characteristics or gestures towards to your opposite *** partner...you know what TS as i conceptualize your attitude kung mag kuyog mo sa imong bf ( i prefer boy imong kuyog hehe) makasuya kay kusug kaayo ka mo comfort and kiat ....

pero TS give time sa imong  self, try to ask if kana ba jud imong gusto na partner kay lisud nag ma trail & error tag bagong relationship...

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

TS unsa mn imong gipang-agi-an before mo ngkauyab? naa kba na uyab na LAKI before ana u supervisor (after sa ktong 4 year rel.nmo na live-in) :Huh:

----------


## rosygemini

> Sayang this girl....but anyways sometimes it "dependot" in your past relationship how those 7 years shattered, is it immature break up or need to explore the world, nganong ingana imong characteristics or gestures towards to your opposite *** partner...you know what TS as i conceptualize your attitude kung mag kuyog mo sa imong bf ( i prefer boy imong kuyog hehe) makasuya kay kusug kaayo ka mo comfort and kiat ....
> 
> pero TS give time sa imong  self, try to ask if kana ba jud imong gusto na partner kay lisud nag ma trail & error tag bagong relationship...



HAHAHA my past relationship ky the guy cheated on me for how many times but after that I was 3 years single pero ingon pa.. "When someone is in Single status doesnt mean the person is AVAILABLE" Nyahaha... btaw I just fell inlove w this damnass girl ... shes actually 36 yo and DARARARRAnnnnn... Im sweet 23 nyahaha.... we both wear make up labis na ako kusog ko magmake up and shorts and skirt kato xa hilig pod sya skirt and we both like heels and fashion... we always go to salon and spa.. pero before pjud like elementary pq prmi nako maibog sa girl karon ra jd ko naigo taman.. 

Ahaka! yakkks! kaayo mura ko laki mnulti.. hahaha

----------


## fujiku92612

Women are for men and vice-versa. In the end, laki ra ghapon imu pakaslan TS.

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

I made another post pra mka reply ka properly sa ako giask but honestly for me... nabag-ohan raka sa G-to-G relationship. U sed u've nver been into that kind before, ryt? then karon cgro after ur loooong boy-girl rel. na live-in pajud (much closer) u tend to look for an adventure na mas ma divert imo pg yearn sa relationship (previous) not the person but the relationship ha. May be tungod preoccupied nka and may be much closer pd ka sa u Sup mao na u feel at ease w/ her around. Cgro ingn ani ang pg yearn kng niagi ug live-in. (wla ko ka try ha). Kng live-in mas close mo, every day and when ur apart from ich oder dha na musulod ang pg long nmo sa person esp the relationship na to da point mangita nkag other person na mas maibuhos nmo imo attention just lyk ur previous rel. TS i dnt know u and im not judging u, ok? Im just stating a personal opinion. I feel that there's still smthng deeper than the story u shared to us and I respect that.  :smiley:

----------


## rosygemini

> TS unsa mn imong gipang-agi-an before mo ngkauyab? naa kba na uyab na LAKI before ana u supervisor (after sa ktong 4 year rel.nmo na live-in)


Yep sis.. a lot.. as far as I know I enjoyed my life that much.. 2011 and 2012 was a great xperience indeed falling w a girl wasnt in my plans but it just happend nga magselos nq nga mouli nq balay nga muhilak ko kay kuyog xa sa girl nga aq ika selosan.. demmit! magkatawa jud q sa aq self bsta makanumdom ko .. haha I suffered in that worst feeling ever for 3 mos. Anyways I consider my self Single for 3 yrs after my relationship cos all was just a part of my kabuang and everyones kabuang.. I mean Im not a play girl but I am mature enough and I do believe everyone of us here knows what is a mature love...  :Smiley:

----------


## yandz

nag ur0s ur0s na gyud ang imung gugma ts. Picture daw beh

----------


## vahnhelsing

picture sa diha daan ts be..
tan-awn tag angayan ba ka mag bi.. :Cheesy:

----------


## melovesushi

Whatever you think is good for the both of you and whatever makes you happy - go for it..

----------


## THE KID

miss pwede mo apil ana inyong relationship?

----------


## Pussifier

> question lng TS if kng mag duwa mo kay unsaon ninu?


naay ibakos ra brad. kita nka anag g to g encounters sa x movies. hehehe

----------


## rosygemini

> I made another post pra mka reply ka properly sa ako giask but honestly for me... nabag-ohan raka sa G-to-G relationship. U sed u've nver been into that kind before, ryt? then karon cgro after ur loooong boy-girl rel. na live-in pajud (much closer) u tend to look for an adventure na mas ma divert imo pg yearn sa relationship (previous) not the person but the relationship ha. May be tungod preoccupied nka and may be much closer pd ka sa u Sup mao na u feel at ease w/ her around. Cgro ingn ani ang pg yearn kng niagi ug live-in. (wla ko ka try ha). Kng live-in mas close mo, every day and when ur apart from ich oder dha na musulod ang pg long nmo sa person esp the relationship na to da point mangita nkag other person na mas maibuhos nmo imo attention just lyk ur previous rel. TS i dnt know u and im not judging u, ok? Im just stating a personal opinion. I feel that there's still smthng deeper than the story u shared to us and I respect that.



I dont know sis. but mura kana nmn tnan story. as in kalit lang jud nga nakafeel ko nga inlove nmn diay ko nya.. And I can tell nga before deciding to be in that kind of relationship I think first for how many time. Like by that time naa ko 4  suitors (without hambog ha! just telling the truth) my girlfriend pa gani ang cge sungog nq nga sugton to foreigner nga nanguyab nq ky gwapo daw nya nindot barog. Nya by that time I was so sure nga I like her na, Twas like a choke feeling to hold myself not to tell her or not to slip my tongue nga I like her .. and then naay cge panguyab nq nga dugay njud kaayo nga mao ako ghilakan ky naa to time nga I was badly jelous cos she was w a girl nga selos ko kaayo ...

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> Yep sis.. a lot.. as far as I know I enjoyed my life that much.. 2011 and 2012 was a great xperience indeed falling w a girl wasnt in my plans but it just happend nga magselos nq nga mouli nq balay nga muhilak ko kay kuyog xa sa girl nga aq ika selosan.. demmit! magkatawa jud q sa aq self bsta makanumdom ko .. haha I suffered in that worst feeling ever for 3 mos. Anyways I consider my self Single for 3 yrs after my relationship cos all was just a part of my kabuang and everyones kabuang.. I mean Im not a play girl but I am mature enough and I do believe everyone of us here knows what is a mature love...


I am not trying to put u down but TS sis... it will always be a man who'd complete a girl's life. It will always be a man who'd give u children. 

Loving is a crazy ride (check). 
Loving could mean living a life of satisfaction (check)
Loving could mean sacrificing (check)
Loving could also make a thousands of confusion (check)

but.. Loving someone always takes two to tango (so check)..

Question: Are u so sure that she loves u enough to fight for u? cry and laugh with u at the same time? 
Sahay gd TS ma blinded ta sa na feel nato na "love or like" sa person that we tend to see and feel things differently when in fact it's just normal for the other person.

----------


## rosygemini

To everyone... THANKS A LOT!! Nalingaw nuon ko imbis EMO man ta ko niha ky nagaway mi... hahaha

----------


## yiennahs

mmmm kapag may gusto may paraan, kapag ayaw may dahilan


mau ni siya timan i ts  :Smiley: 


u live differently, naay mga taw nga maglisud ug adjust labi na if dili sila ang kind na mu PDA or conservative sila na type or they are just plain newbie for some simple reasons like falling in love with a person of the same gender  :Smiley: 





dapat both of you should adjust, if love jud ka niya, mumeet mo at the center
there would be times where muana siya nganu flirty man kaau ka, basig ingun ana pud ka sa uban so magjelly dayun
ikaw pud muana hanu di siya muflirt nimo, basig wala siyay amor nimo
ur differences will hinder you

commonly, maglalis mo kay:
- ang usa okay ra makig friends sa ex while ang usa mgalagot hanu makipag friends sa ex, wala ka get over?
- ang usa tabian, ang usa hilomun
- ang usa pda, ang usa secretive kay strict ang parents

it's all about taking chances and accepting flaws, 
away kung away, tagai ug chance ang each na makaadjust
mas nice pud if magtarung mustorya daan, labi na if seryoso jud mo sa usag usa...."maglalis ta kung maglalis ta basta walay mubrought up ug buwag"

and naa pa jud diay...
try to swallow ur pride sometimes, diba layu ra kaau na ang mahitabo  :Smiley: 

hope this helps

----------


## rosygemini

> I am not trying to put u down but TS sis... it will always be a man who'd complete a girl's life. It will always be a man who'd give u children. 
> 
> Loving is a crazy ride (check). 
> Loving could mean living a life of satisfaction (check)
> Loving could mean sacrificing (check)
> Loving could also make a thousands of confusion (check)
> 
> but.. Loving someone always takes two to tango (so check)..
> 
> ...



Its okay sis.. I bliv Im an open minded person.. I dont take any against to ur comments.. But I also bliv that I have my own personality .. I mean Yes! we all do have, but what Im trying to say is that Yes! I knw that man is made for a woman and vise versa but I felt this way and this is my present so why would I complicate things? why would I think of my future in this kind of scenario when Im actually at my present?and I cant predict what will happen.. I want her to stay beside me till the felling is gone and same with mine,, cos if feelings not there then nganu gud intawn mamugos ko. I want to have children n the future but thats in my future. What Im trying to say is that, Im having hard time understanding my feelings in my present, Which is NOW! and I cant move till I wont realize y in the world I came here in this position?....

----------


## rl

daot na imo utok

----------


## rosygemini

> mmmm kapag may gusto may paraan, kapag ayaw may dahilan
> 
> 
> mau ni siya timan i ts 
> 
> 
> u live differently, naay mga taw nga maglisud ug adjust labi na if dili sila ang kind na mu PDA or conservative sila na type or they are just plain newbie for some simple reasons like falling in love with a person of the same gender 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAKA! hapit ko makahilak dah! btaw sis.. igoa nq ani oi! sakto.. Tumpak!! THANKS....  :Smiley:

----------


## rosygemini

> daot na imo utok


Not enough compared before hahahaha

----------


## Scott Bernard

....

Akong pagtan-aw, wala ka na satisfied sa imong mga previous BFs.

Kung maka uyab ka ug grabe mo turjax, ma sekswaly satisfied jud ka. ma turn off naka ug GtoG.

----------


## yiennahs

> ....
> 
> Akong pagtan-aw, wala ka na satisfied sa imong mga previous BFs.
> 
> Kung maka uyab ka ug grabe mo turjax, ma sekswaly satisfied jud ka. ma turn off naka ug GtoG.


hahaha

i'm looking forward that ul fall in love with a man  :Wink:

----------


## rosygemini

Well! thats ur opinion bro ...

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> Its okay sis.. I bliv Im an open minded person.. I dont take any against to ur comments.. But I also bliv that I have my own personality .. I mean Yes! we all do have, but what Im trying to say is that Yes! I knw that man is made for a woman and vise versa but I felt this way and this is my present so why would I complicate things? why would I think of my future in this kind of scenario when Im actually at my present?and I cant predict what will happen.. I want her to stay beside me till the felling is gone and same with mine,, cos if feelings not there then nganu gud intawn mamugos ko. I want to have children n the future but thats in my future. What Im trying to say is that, Im having hard time understanding my feelings in my present, Which is NOW! and I cant move till I wont realize y in the world I came here in this position?....


Yes, I do believe that u r an open-minded person. And I admire how u look and view things differently at the present cgro dili ka futuristic pagkataw, kng unsa karon focus ka sa karon.. i like how u answered me. Pero TS be reminded na bisag positive ka sa world, u cant please evryone and bsag ato ibutang wla sila labot sa imo na feel pero dpat pd mo consider ka nila. How about the people close to u? Immediate family, relatives...even ur closest friends. Dili bya ingn preho mog utok akrn kai pareho namog utok pirmi some may contradict ur situation and i feel u wud understand that but try to figure out ngano na ingn ana ka bfore ka mo move sa nxt na gilawmon sa imong feelings..aw unsa bah..hehehe  :smiley:  

BTW TS dili tanan PDA type lyk u.. try also to reconsider this... as much as u want to love her like hell, learn also to compromise with the people who get hurt. Your life is yours (check) but compromising will not require u to die anyways, ryt?  :smiley:  Keep the faith TS. Love to the fullest! It's so much fun to be crazily in love but know the situation-dealing.



> Not enough compared before hahahaha


I like how u replied to this....  :smiley:

----------


## rosygemini

Thanks sis.. mas gaan nuon ron... btaw bugal bugalon jd q pero I suck on this ... Thanks everyone. Spec. @kimleeKINO_choi  :Smiley:

----------


## rosygemini

Guys... The time I felt this. That's the time I confirmed. 

"Love doesn't require any gender. So, does Relationships"... :')  Goodnoon to everyone.. Ahak! wa ko niduty.. Yataps!

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> Thanks sis.. mas gaan nuon ron... btaw bugal bugalon jd q pero I suck on this ... Thanks everyone. Spec. @kimleeKINO_choi


ma shy mn ta anang spxal mention oies!!!  :Redface New: 
bitaw.... love like its the last TS then if u stumble a real hard rock just endure the pain..cry out loud and sleep like it's a long weekend and then be fine with, finally get over it!

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

koyoto....mao ra jud akong ma sulti..


ts, try daw panamin, unya hubo tanan...kung malami-an ka mag tanaw sa imong lawas, kana tomboy jud ka
pero kung lud-an gani ka, babaye jud ka.

----------


## Verlan Cox

The best is worth the wait TS .

----------


## Scott Bernard

basta maka meet ka ug cool nga lalaki TS nga magka sinabot mo.... Plus maayo pa jud mo dyer2x kanang mo surrender nalang ka sa kakapoy ug kalami...

Layo ra kaayo nang makig uyab ka ug same ***.  :cool:

----------


## Wynna

I maybe very much sexually attracted to girls, but I always wanted to settle down with a guy.. 

Been there, done that TS!.. almost the same experience as you had,but in my case, I left my man for this b!tch!.. all I can say is that,  stop fooling yourself on loving someone, who cares less about you.. You will never realize that, until you get hurt that much.. 

that kind of relationship has nowhere to go.. trust me..

----------


## Scott Bernard

> all I can say is that,  stop fooling yourself on loving someone, who cares less about you.. You will never realize that, until you get hurt that much.. 
> 
> that kind of relationship has nowhere to go.. trust me..


I agree for the TS. If dili ka tarungon ug dala sa imong BF, then leave him than getting hurt and wasting time with that person.

But, it is not a valid reason in turning your heart away from male partners... and geting fixated with a similar gender.

----------


## rosygemini

Guess everyone pain is addicting ... We all know how much pain is pain but we still go for what we really want for that very moment.. but I know one day Ill stop and realize a lot of things and ill wait for that day.. and I know after ill be more mature and be more futuristic ingon pa s usa ka istoryans.  :Smiley:

----------


## Scott Bernard

^^

Mao na ang kasagaran esulti sa mga dili maminaw ug advice kay magtuman sa ilang mga gusto bahalag sayop. If mobuhat gani ka ug sayop, malingaw paka karon... pero later on mobalik ra gehapon na nimo, and dinha raka maka feel sa kasakit ug pagbasol ngano imo tong gebuhat.

Same sa mga single moms, drug addicts, convicted law breakers, out-of-school youths, HIV infected persons, etc... Wala naminaw ug advice kay lingaw lage sila sa ilang life.

Anyways, dako naman ka TS. If you continue doing it, mabalik ra pod na nimo ang kadaot sa imong binuhatan ron. Sa awahi ra baya ang pagbasol. If you value your reputation and your future, better stop it.

This is just a "kuya" advice.

----------


## i_am_fairy

Good day istoryans. I seriously need your advice.

My ex, who happens to be the father of my child and I separated ways a year now. We used to live together for almost 4 years. Our kid is now 3. Since sa among panagbuwag, makita lang mi ani nya if moduaw xa sa bata. Our relationship was traumatic for me tungod sa akong naagian nga kasakit sa iya. I've been beaten physically and tortured emotionally. Everytime mag ask ni xa before nga makig meet sa ako, dili jud ko mosugot and maglagot noon ko if mag adto2 pag opisina just to see me.

After pila ka months, nabalitaan nalang nako nga naa na xay bag-ong uyab. I figured he has finally moved on and found myself happy for him. Pero things changed pag Feb.14. He wanted to see me that day coz he needed to give me the flower he bought for me. I was hesitant at first kay simpre naa na baya xa gf, pero he insisted nga he will just give the flowers. So there, I met up with him. Then he invited me out for lunch and since udto naman sad to gikan ko office wala pa koy kaon, nikuyog ko. There we talked about how things have been, kumbaga, catching up. I asked him about his gf. Then that instance, nawala akong hatred nga na feel towards him and we were so casual. Mura mig kadtong uyab pami. 

Then he started texting me everyday, asking for another chance. So of course, nibalibad ko coz naa na xa uyag lage and I don't want to interfere sa bag-o palang sugod nga relasyon nilang duha. But he told me nga he love me still and that kanang iyang gf karon kay murag mao lang nay niagak sa iya when he was so down after our failed relationship. He told me he was never the same again after we broke up. Ang nakapaot kay confuse na noon ko karon. Murag nagsuya ko sa iyang gf nga wa ko kasabot. Then i realize, I still love him pero di ko ganahan makigbalik kay tungod sa iyang gf. Pero ingon xa nga kung makigbalik lang daw ko, ako jud daw iyang pilion. We both know nga dili na jud pwede kay wala nay gusto akong family sa iyaha tungod lage kay manapat xa. Karon super confuse na jud ko. What should I do, fellow istoryans. Please help. I need your advice.

God bless all!

----------


## MaInEvEnT

Number one, ayaw anang tao nga manapat... Nausab cya? pero nag tuga2x cya uyab2x lain pero ga cge cya kig balik nimo, what does that tell you about him? Ga binuang cya currently karon ug isa ka babae... ngano gud masuya ka ato iya gf? Ka pait ato kahimtang iya gf, ka expect to nga love cya sa iya uyab pero diay ang iya uyab ga cge hangyo makig balik sa ex.. toink! saon... Naa rajud na nimo pero if ngayo ka tambag, I wouldd say no.  :Smiley:

----------


## yvonne6

want an honest opinion ts? para nako, dili na angay balikan imong ex but again, the decision will be yours to make. been there, done that. trust me, magbalik mo, same problems will arise. nabuhat before, mabuhat na anytime, esp nga naa nay precedence. pero ikaw man ang mo decide, dili man kami

----------


## dc_sigbin

> Number one, ayaw anang tao nga manapat... Nausab cya? pero nag tuga2x cya uyab2x lain pero ga cge cya kig balik nimo, what does that tell you about him? Ga binuang cya currently karon ug isa ka babae... ngano gud masuya ka ato iya gf? Ka pait ato kahimtang iya gf, ka expect to nga love cya sa iya uyab pero diay ang iya uyab ga cge hangyo makig balik sa ex.. toink! saon... Naa rajud na nimo pero if ngayo ka tambag, I wouldd say no.


  mao mao , gnahan cya makgbalik unya naa pa cyay uyab? basin gimingaw lng cya sa imong pinikas or kulata nimo  :Cheesy:

----------


## trinalla

why go back to your X when you have a traumatic experience with HIm, if you go back with him, its like going back the pain. and i had a friend who have the same experience with you, everytime mag away sila or mag buwag the guy will always find a way to win her back, but after a few months mo balik nasad ang tinood batasan sa guy.

----------


## i_am_fairy

thanks guys. mao sad akong gihuna-hunag maayo karon. honestly, i feel so empty inside. 
pero cge lang, nakalimot man gane ko sauna, karon na noon ko molingi og balik.
salamat sa inyong opinion guys. wala man sad ko plano makigbalik.  :Smiley:

----------


## MaInEvEnT

> thanks guys. mao sad akong gihuna-hunag maayo karon. honestly, i feel so empty inside. 
> pero cge lang, nakalimot man gane ko sauna, karon na noon ko molingi og balik.
> salamat sa inyong opinion guys. wala man sad ko plano makigbalik.


Gi mingaw ra ka and it's because feel nimo lonely or empty ka.. ayaw padala ana. Ayaw pa tintal and ayaw ug ka shot sa bulsa... deep inside you know unsa'y sakto..

----------


## epoy73

simple raman kai ni ... motira ra na nimo .. gimingaw na sa inyo intimate relationship if matagbaw na nimo wagtang napod na ... kuyawa gud nia 2 flavors jud ..... pwede usa usa lang sa ? ?

----------


## i_am_fairy

lage basin sad nakalitan lang sad ko nga nakakita dayon xag bag-o while ako, sus na trauma pa hangtod karon...pero di man gud pwede di mi magkita jud kay naa man gud mi anak.

----------


## yvonne6

ug gusto ka nga dili ka maglibog ug unsa imong buhaton or bation, palayo ts. mas makatabang ug daku ug dili lang sa mo magkita for a while. ako bitaw, ni relocate ko diris manila para makalikay sa akong ex kay kanang sigeg kita2, mao nay hinungdan ma weak ka, ma tempted ka mo balik esp nga naa moy anak. akong ex, 8 years pud mi, nami anak, pero in a snap, nakakitag laing girl. ayaw jud pailad anang amahan sa imong anak. do yourself a favor. end it and put a period on the relationship na gyud. kanang sigeg balik2, mao ra nang sakita later on. batasan is batasan bisag unsaon

----------


## THE KID

nganung dili man lang to niya buwagan nalang iyang gf karon while winning u back? sa ato pa kinahanglan jud siya og insurance policy? hmmmmmmmmmmm.... murag katong movie nga....hmmmm i forgot the title......

----------


## reigel99

kamaayo gud aning lakiha.... hadlok man mawad-an... win-win situation man iyang gusto... kaswerte gud niya... lami putlan...


ayaw ana TS oi.... kung tarong na nga lalake, anhaon ka niya nga walay sabit...
ayaw pakig-away sa temtasyon, likayi na... naa pay daghan laki.. palayo ana niya... maluoy pud ta sa gf niya ron... nakuha man gani niya nga magluib sa iyang gf ron, unsa pa kaha kung magka-kamo na pud... murag nagplano man nig 3some ning lakiha...

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

hoy, pakamatay ka ts?..gi-bunog na mn ka ana, balikan pa nimo, na unsa

----------


## Necromancer03

PAST is PAST. Move on and look for someone who really deserves you.  :Smiley:

----------


## L!ck!ty Spl!t

mao na ni rn, hehe think it over ts, grab pas sakit sa lawas imo na kuha gkan niya  :Smiley:

----------


## superidol

on my own opinion. . . maz mau dli na mo kompyansa oi. . bcn ang pag ma moak ra sa imong pakwan ang iyang ge apas. .  .  :Cheesy:

----------


## yandz

Nooooo!!!!!. . .ikaw ra gihapon ma suffer in the long run ts. Yaw pada sa imo ex, batasan is batasan na gyud na. Dili nana mausab!!!

----------


## reigel99

ayaw padala sa mga sweet words sa imong ex...

ngari namo paminaw....

----------


## bellah

past is past ts,mao ra jd na ako ma sulti. :Smiley:

----------


## jumps_zilla

If he hurt you physically and emotionally, you may as well be really cautious.  Besides, he has a GF and trying to get back with you is cheating on his GF.   Woman beater and cheater; I say forget about him.

Cheers!

----------


## brownie

kahibaw na man tingali ang ts sa unsa iyang buhaton....

----------


## mAlD|tO

ayaw jd anang manapat day..sure ka na usab siya? basin na usab ang iyang kinomo hhahah

----------


## Bentleys

Tingale ug Karatista tong iyang GF
mao nga ming-balik na lang siya nimo TS.

----------


## sweet-myst

For me... it's a NO.

----------


## jednified

No offense pero weird imung ex, TS. Ayaw lng dyod anang manapat. Nausab man tingali sya pero naa gihapon chance mubalik to iyang violent na pagkatao basta magbalik mo.

----------


## Vanillaskies

Definitely NO! Too much love will kill youuuuu.

----------


## yOsh

Ahaka sad anang mang dapat oi. Ayaw najd TS kay basin mosamot na labi kung maka inom..

----------


## ramborasta

*"Our relationship was traumatic for me tungod sa akong naagian nga kasakit sa iya. I've been beaten physically and tortured emotionally."*

-kindly Ponder on these sentences again...

-usahay man gud... makalimot nata sa experience tungod sa paglabay sa panahon....

-maayo jud baya nang mohatag ug second chance, i would recommend that pud.... basin tinoOd jud d.i nausab na xa... people change..
naa tay gitawag nga enlightenment... c San Pedro bitaw, nasipyat baya pud to... pero gisaligan sa atong Ginoo even sa iyang weakness nga napakita...

...second chance is good...*PERO*... before you give that to him... ponder on those sentences again....

if MOHATAG kag second chance... dika magmahay kay atleast + sa imung kinabuhi dika mahasol sa mga "what If's"... 
(wat if gigaan kaha to xa nakug chance noh? wat if nagbag.o najud xa,noh...love baya naku xa...happy kaha mi noh? wat if churva...wat if ek.ek...? )

if DILI KA mohatag ug second chance... dika magmahay kay atleast + dina ka mapasakitan usab if wala rajud xa mag.usab... di pud xa magmahay jud nimu kay he was given the chance already! nagka.anak na gud mo...and four years bya pud mo...kataas ato nga chance to prove who he is...

mao ni sa logical/praktical side..kay naa bya pud moy anak...
sa theoritical/emotional/psychological/pathological/clinical..etc... nga side, murag maglisud nku ana...eheheh

P.S.
mga suggestions ni MainEvent kay reasonable jud....

----------


## ramborasta

sa pagbasa naku balik2x sa mga tambag dri na forum,ts... makaingon jud ko nga bug.at kaayo ilang mga punto... cguro....cguro lang ha... (meaning dili ko cguro ani...how ironic sa expression wui..eheheh) ....cguro mas mama-ayo imung kinabuhi if you will move on and leave him and your past with him.... behind.

----------


## cliff_drew

Hi TS, before ko mo comment just want to ask if when pa ka gi physically and emotionally tortured, uyab pa mo or minyo na? and how many times did this happen?

----------


## emailroy2002

he loves you and he currently have a GF?  lucky bastard.

----------


## Dorothea

You deserve better than to be with someone who beats you up.

----------


## coolguyiam20

huna2a ts kung unsa ang tanom mao ra japon na xa..d nana mausab ang batasan niya oi labi na og manapat..ingon ana na jud na xa...
pareha rana sa akong cousin..buwag uli,buwag uli..mao ra japon d mausab nah...hangtod mapun.an nlng na inyong anak ana..mai pa ai nlng jud og balik niya..pro naa ra japon na sa imoha ang desisyon..kami tambag lng mi pro hunahunaa sa makadaghan jud ..naa pai dghan dha oi..ablihi lng imong kasing2...

----------


## morethanjusttalk

,you know what?kaw rjd btw mkadecide ana tanan TS,kung baga kw ra mkatimbang ana coz kw mn ang nkaexperience jd,we're just here to give out some ideas,my philosophy teacher once told me "If it's because of love, then it is right". Let me then redefine "LOVE" here,love is love,love is not INFATUATION,love is not LUST,love is not just merely because of PROMISES or OBLIGATIONS or RESPONSIBILITIES.

----------


## dyniel27

it's up to you TS if ganahan paka mubalik niya ug mu salig na sad but remember naa juy laing taw nga masakitan (the present gf), siya baya gaakak niya  :Smiley:

----------


## Kyukies

depende rajud na nimo bro. naa paba ka love niya, or kaya pa ba nimo, or unsa ba.. pero luoy ang bata kung dili mo together sa imong ex. i mean, ma affected ang iyang pag tubo. just saying. ikaw rajud katubag ani bro. go go go

----------


## ebickelodeon

move on ...

----------


## i_am_fairy

> simple raman kai ni ... motira ra na nimo .. gimingaw na sa inyo intimate relationship if matagbaw na nimo wagtang napod na ... kuyawa gud nia 2 flavors jud ..... pwede usa usa lang sa ? ?


actually he has been trying to win me back after ko nakigbuwag nya. Bisan kadtong nag ka gf na xa, he still tried and ako nalang jud gisamokan. I know what he has been through after namo nagbuwag. Sobra sad baya iyang pag antos og sobra sad ko nalooy pero nipatigbabaw jud akong pride gud. Mao na karon, bisan naa xa lain cge ghapon xag ask og chance sa ako.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> nganung dili man lang to niya buwagan nalang iyang gf karon while winning u back? sa ato pa kinahanglan jud siya og insurance policy? hmmmmmmmmmmm.... murag katong movie nga....hmmmm i forgot the title......


pag una ingon xa nga dili xa basta2 kabulag sa girl kay when he was so desperate, xa ra ang niagak sa iyaha pabalik. And love sad daw xa sa girl malooy xa buwagan. Pero karon, nakigbuwag na jud xa kaso dili jud daw mosugot ang girl. Naglikay na gane xa sa girl pero mao lage, mao man gud moadto sa ialng house.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> hoy, pakamatay ka ts?..gi-bunog na mn ka ana, balikan pa nimo, na unsa


grabe wa sad ko gibun-og oie. when i say nadapatan ko, wa sad ko gikulata. kana lang nasagpaan once. pero wa sad ko masumbagi intawn ani nya oie.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> Hi TS, before ko mo comment just want to ask if when pa ka gi physically and emotionally tortured, uyab pa mo or minyo na? and how many times did this happen?


nasagpaan ko nya once. pero ang emotional torture man jud akong gisurenderan. sauna man gud cge lang na xa selos sa ako kay nag sabot man mi adto nga xa lang bantay sa bata since mas dako man kog income kaysa sa iyaha. murag kana diha cge jud na nyag balik2. nag ipon nami ani. wala ko kasulay nga gidapatan ko nga uyab pami. mangisog lang to xa pero wa to nanapat.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> it's up to you TS if ganahan paka mubalik niya ug mu salig na sad but remember naa juy laing taw nga masakitan (the present gf), siya baya gaakak niya


mao lage na akong cge ingon sa iyaha. of course, i know unsa ma feel sa iyang gf. i've been there. mao jud na bug-at nga rason akong giconsider karon.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> depende rajud na nimo bro. naa paba ka love niya, or kaya pa ba nimo, or unsa ba.. pero luoy ang bata kung dili mo together sa imong ex. i mean, ma affected ang iyang pag tubo. just saying. ikaw rajud katubag ani bro. go go go


usa sad ni sa rason boss, among anak. naa koy silingan, duha na ilang anak pero nagkabuwag sad sila. karon they both have families of their own. Ang lalaki kay nakaanak sa iyang kaipon karon nga naa nay anak daan, 3 kabook. Ang babaye kay naa sad kaipon. Looy kaau ang mga bata kay pasa-pasahan lang. Di pa gane maatiman sa ginikanan kay naa namay isig ka pamilya. Most of the time, ang ginikanan sa laki ang nagbantay og nagpadako. Di ko gusto mahitabo na sa akong anak sad.

----------


## i_am_fairy

If akong self lang akong iconsider, maagwanta ra jud nako nga wala na xa. Pero if makita nako akong anak unsa xa kalipay makakita sa iyang papa, di jud malikayan masakitan jud ko. Malooy ko sa akong anak basta pangutan-on xag asa iyang papa moana xa nga work daw mao wala uli-uli sa amo. Kada kita nila sa iyang papa, masakitan ko kay i know gimingaw na xag maayo sa iyang anak og gimingaw sad akong anak sa iyaha.

Moana cguro mo nga makasabot rana ang bata nigka dako. Pero diba, pila na kabata ang nalihis ang landas tungod kay broken ang family? I know nigkadako anang bataa, mangutana na asa iyang papa og nganong lahig balay iyang papa. When that time comes, basin di madawat sa bata. Cgurado man jud ko di jud ko masabtan sa uban if modecide ko nga dawaton xag balik pero buhaton nako tanan man gud para sa akong anak. I only wanted a family nga buo.

----------


## MaInEvEnT

> If akong self lang akong iconsider, maagwanta ra jud nako nga wala na xa. Pero if makita nako akong anak unsa xa kalipay makakita sa iyang papa, di jud malikayan masakitan jud ko. Malooy ko sa akong anak basta pangutan-on xag asa iyang papa moana xa nga work daw mao wala uli-uli sa amo. Kada kita nila sa iyang papa, masakitan ko kay i know gimingaw na xag maayo sa iyang anak og gimingaw sad akong anak sa iyaha.
> 
> Moana cguro mo nga makasabot rana ang bata nigka dako. Pero diba, pila na kabata ang nalihis ang landas tungod kay broken ang family? I know nigkadako anang bataa, mangutana na asa iyang papa og nganong lahig balay iyang papa. When that time comes, basin di madawat sa bata. Cgurado man jud ko di jud ko masabtan sa uban if modecide ko nga dawaton xag balik pero buhaton nako tanan man gud para sa akong anak. I only wanted a family nga buo.


Unya if makig balik ka ron sa papa sa bata for the sake sa imong anak.. may unta to nga dli namo magka buwag? Nya'g balik nasad na ug panapat nimo ug unsa pa nga imong mga kaagi sauna... back to square one nasad ka imbes nga na ok na unta ka karon? And let me tell you chances are 80-90% mahitabo ra na kay batasan naman gud na sa tao... what you'll do if makig balik ka is just a temporary fix that may just make things worse in the future. Of course i know medyo inclined kaayo ka makig balik niya ron kay mura na pukaw man gud balik imo feelings tungod ato nagkita mo nya nag catch up2x and medyo na selos ka nga naa na cya lain uyab (to be honest lang, that's how I see it)

Please don't take this the wrong way TS... Inig masakitan namo ug balik nasad, mu ana dayon mo na ang mga lalaki kusog kaayo mangilad... pero ngano man pud magpa-ilad mo labi na if medyo klaro2x na ang pattern.  :Smiley:

----------


## s3thk

bsta mo balik pa xa ug panapat nimo ayaw na jd

----------


## i_am_fairy

> Unya if makig balik ka ron sa papa sa bata for the sake sa imong anak.. may unta to nga dli namo magka buwag? Nya'g balik nasad na ug panapat nimo ug unsa pa nga imong mga kaagi sauna... back to square one nasad ka imbes nga na ok na unta ka karon? And let me tell you chances are 80-90% mahitabo ra na kay batasan naman gud na sa tao... what you'll do if makig balik ka is just a temporary fix that may just make things worse in the future. Of course i know medyo inclined kaayo ka makig balik niya ron kay mura na pukaw man gud balik imo feelings tungod ato nagkita mo nya nag catch up2x and medyo na selos ka nga naa na cya lain uyab (to be honest lang, that's how I see it)
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way TS... Inig masakitan namo ug balik nasad, mu ana dayon mo na ang mga lalaki kusog kaayo mangilad... pero ngano man pud magpa-ilad mo labi na if medyo klaro2x na ang pattern.


I appreciate your inputs good sir. I want to give him a chance, us a chance sa tinod-anay lang pero mahadlok ko sa posible nga mahitabo both sa ako og sa iyang present gf. But believe me, I am weighing things og maayo. Salamat kaau sa imong tambag MainEvent.

----------


## yvonne6

i have been in your shoes ts, mao sad ni akong reason nganong naabot mi ug 8 years sa akong ex niadto. tungod sa among anak, but then, nasayang lang ang chance akong gihatag. wala nabag o ang batasan sa akong ex. karon, iya na jud totally gipasagdan ang among anak. naa ra na nimo ts pero daku kaau ug chance nga mogawas jud ang tinuod nga batasan kay mao naman gud ang naandan sa taw. goodluck ts, i  update na lang mi ug unsa ang matabo

----------


## i_am_fairy

salamat Yvonne6. ako jud ni huna-hunaon maayo. salamat sa inyong tambag, istoryans.
I really appreciate all your inputs.

----------


## ColeMaGrath

ayaw pabuta TS, tanawa sa kung naay kausaban.

----------


## bunchbunch07

been there TS pare pareha na nga situation sa akoa before pero wala lang mi anak.... kapoy kaau na TS maayo lang na bag.o pa. nya after pila ka days,weeks,months mo balik rapud. Dili napud bya maihap kapila ko nihatag ug chance niya pero mao ra gihapon! murag plakang guba!may lang sa bag.o pa kay mura gyud tag reyna sa iyang kinabuhi! History always repeat itself jud! Kapoy kaau ng in.ana TS oi makastress pud bya k samok! You deserve someone better TS.... importante naa pud nimo imong anak.  :Smiley:  bahala walay bana bsta naay anak. pero ikaw ra gihapon ang mag.igo TS coz that's ur life bya. The decision is still yours.....if ur willing to sacrifice!

----------


## i_am_fairy

daghang salamat sa tanang nitampo sa ilang mga advices. i really appreciate it all.
update lang ko ninyo unya kung unsa nay dagan aning akong complikado nga lovelife..hehe

----------


## dyniel27

> daghang salamat sa tanang nitampo sa ilang mga advices. i really appreciate it all.
> update lang ko ninyo unya kung unsa nay dagan aning akong complikado nga lovelife..hehe


Cge TS good luck and God bless  :Smiley:

----------


## Bricksand

Sis ako ra jud ikatambag ani...one is enough for a wise fellow...ayaw na pangita ug usab bukol.

----------


## jkhfg

Kadaghan nko kita ug ingun ani nga story, mag apas2x kunohay ang bana ky mag usab na pro after few months black-eye nsd.

----------


## MaInEvEnT

> daghang salamat sa tanang nitampo sa ilang mga advices. i really appreciate it all.
> update lang ko ninyo unya kung unsa nay dagan aning akong complikado nga lovelife..hehe


Gud luck with whatever you decode to do.. Pray for guidance lng pud sa unsa man gani imo decision  :Smiley:  ayo2x

----------


## i_am_fairy

> Kadaghan nko kita ug ingun ani nga story, mag apas2x kunohay ang bana ky mag usab na pro after few months black-eye nsd.


wa sad noon ko kasulay og black eye boss. ako jud ni huna-hunaon og maayo and hopefully come up with the right decision jud.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> Cge TS good luck and God bless


salamat Dyniel.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> Gud luck with whatever you decode to do.. Pray for guidance lng pud sa unsa man gani imo decision  ayo2x


I have always had. Thanks MainEvent...

----------


## bajade

TS, You should choose what you think is right. Good Luck  :Smiley:

----------


## fleur_66

Kung tarong pa siya nga laki ts di niya himuong komplikado ang iyang pagpakigbalik nimo, kung willing gyud siya makigbalik nimo dapat isettle una niya iyang relasyon sa present gf niya...kaluoy sad sa girl intawon no, gigamit lang niya. Para nako di gyud siya maayo kay kana iya panigurado nga kung di ka makigbalik niya keber ba...duna man siya extra. Ikaw sugot ka ingon anaon ka sa laki? Tam is nga mga pasalig  maoy ihalad niya diha nimo to win you back, but are you sure after mo magbalik buwagan ba gyud na niya iya gf? Anyway i know ang imo gi huna huna maong kahimtang sa inyo anak pero are you convinced he'll change for good? Everyone deserves a second chance or more pa but i do hope di na mapun an inyo anak og mabalitaan na lang namo nga nibalik na sad iya bisyo og nagbuwag na sad mo. We wish na lang kung magkabalik gyud mo barugan niya iya mga saad. We'll, it's your life and since you asked for our advice we just gave you ours. Goodluck...

----------


## dyniel27

> salamat Dyniel.


my pleasure  :Smiley:

----------


## kit_cebu

good luck TS...hopefully everything will turn out right for you...

----------


## i_am_fairy

> good luck TS...hopefully everything will turn out right for you...


thanks, Kit..

----------


## i_am_fairy

we're doing ok now. Ok i mean communication is ok pero wa mi nagbalik. we're giving ourselves time para matimbang namo ang saktong buhaton og dili masugamak sa among decision. His current gf is already out of the picture. But again, wala mi nagbalik. Yeah we see each other usahay, date usahay with our son pero that's just it..for now. He still has to prove he's worth another chance.

----------


## crocodile

nara ra jd na nmo TS hehehehehehe

----------


## Bentleys

We should learn through our experiences,
mao ra gyud na TS.

----------


## mio

> ug gusto ka nga dili ka maglibog ug unsa imong buhaton or bation, palayo ts. mas makatabang ug daku ug dili lang sa mo magkita for a while. ako bitaw, ni relocate ko diris manila para makalikay sa akong ex kay kanang sigeg kita2, mao nay hinungdan ma weak ka, ma tempted ka mo balik esp nga naa moy anak. akong ex, 8 years pud mi, nami anak, pero in a snap, nakakitag laing girl. ayaw jud pailad anang amahan sa imong anak. do yourself a favor. end it and put a period on the relationship na gyud. kanang sigeg balik2, mao ra nang sakita later on. batasan is batasan bisag unsaon


Mao ni pinaka sakto na tambag TS.

----------


## i_am_fairy

salamat sa tanang input guys..

----------


## Bricksand

musta naman ka TS?

----------


## NAN_WEN

...aysos TS..yaw tuo ana...gi mingaw lang nas agianan sa bata... jogjjogon raka ana...heheheh!!! pa antusa sag maayo una baliki...kana makita ang sincerity ana heheheh... ^_____^

----------


## Rainerius

Do not chew the bubble gum of others...

----------


## Crimson_Viper

just take him the f8ck back.!

----------


## i_am_fairy

@Crimson_Viper: sugo na or pangamuyo?

----------


## i_am_fairy

> musta naman ka TS?


Ok ra ko Bricksand. Salamat for asking..  :Smiley:

----------


## i_am_fairy

> ...aysos TS..yaw tuo ana...gi mingaw lang nas agianan sa bata... jogjjogon raka ana...heheheh!!! pa antusa sag maayo una baliki...kana makita ang sincerity ana heheheh... ^_____^


Ses kung pag antos lay hisgutan boss, nakita na nako iyang gibuhat og naagian after mi nagbuwag hangtud sa iyang pag bangon from the dead balik..hehe.

----------


## mR_T!bZ

mam gi himo lang kag punching bag! kung mo balik ka himoon naka hiyag ka sparring kasakit ba sabun-og! ayaw anang classe nga tao!!!

----------


## simegchel

move on and be a responsible parent sa imu anak..  :Smiley:

----------


## iGecko

kapait sa imo predicament TS kay sa mga "what ifs"

What if nag bag-o na xa? what if dile na xa manapat ?(optimistic)

but

What if mubalik iyang panapat? What if apilon ang bata sa panapat? (pessimistic)

in the end, ikaw ang naka ila sa amahan sa imo child, i think gyud pag ayo TS.

----------


## dmelsie

> Do not chew the bubble gum of others...


oi buhi paka diay bai hehehehe.... himala diri na lage ka sa relationships tig tambay hehehe

ok rana mokaon bublegum sa uban oi, basta naa lang gihapon tam-is gamay hehehe

@TS timbanga gyud og sakto maam, dont make any rush decisions mas maayo if mo desisyon ka nga ipa lurang-lurang sa na imong gibati diha..... kay lisod na og magmahay niya ka puhon.

----------


## longix

maayoha mangatik uy...basin atik bulatik ra na imong ex TS...be careful before you decide, it's make or break; either nagbag-o na siya or you will go through the same process again (lipay-bun-og-buwag)...!!Warning sign!!

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Ay pada TS. Mao nay giingon nga WAY PAGBASOL NGA MAG-UNA/NASA HULI ANG PAGSISISI.

----------


## i_am_fairy

sa tanan nakong nabasahan nga comments dire. usa ra jud akong masulti...it's always easier said than done. mas sayon ra jud tinood isulti pero lisud kung ikaw na jud ang natumngan. i hope lang jud, sakto akong mahimong decision.

----------


## Bricksand

> Ok ra ko Bricksand. Salamat for asking..


 Glad to hear that...sis the best thing that you can do right now is to PRAY...ask HIM to guide you with your decision...that you will let HIM decide for your future. 

Good luck sis!

----------


## morethanjusttalk

all is well sis,still u shud wear a smile

----------


## princess93.2013

ayaw anah TS.. there is always somebody nga mas deserving sa imuha..

----------


## i_am_fairy

indeed, all is well. 
i don't know how to explain it pero I am happy whenever he is around. 
Lord be my guide.

----------


## pcline627

> indeed, all is well. 
> i don't know how to explain it pero I am happy whenever he is around. 
> Lord be my guide.


Goodluck TS! = )

Your the captain in your own ship and your entitled to your own decision = )

----------


## cebugdev

you know the saying "you cannoy teach old dogs new tricks" which means if violent cya sa una, then daku possibility na violent cya in the future,
or if nang babae cya sa una, daku ang chance mahitabu ghapon na.

people dont change abruptly unless there is some traumatic things that will happen to them.

----------


## kornhulio

gimingaw! hahahahaha.. ikaw na pud ang pag gahi

----------


## niirumaiiruh

if you love ur ex then go to her !!...

----------


## niirumaiiruh

may paka imung ex ganahan pah mubalik nimu 111

----------


## niirumaiiruh

> gimingaw! hahahahaha.. ikaw na pud ang pag gahi


dont do this comment !!!

----------


## fredvillacampa

guys mao ni akong situation run... just need advice okay?

Nauyab naku run ang ex sa akong one of closest friend pag college nya naa sila baby isa but buwag na sila kay dili ganahan ang family sa akong uyab sa akong closest friend tungod sa iyang batasan then dili na sad ganahan akong GF niya kay mao lage ni usab iyang batasan after nabuntis ug nagka baby sila. ni ask ko niya if gihimo ra ba ko niya ug panakip butas ug gihimo ra ba sad ni niya para masakitan akong closest friend ug ana siya nga wala jud na daw sa iyahang plano, Love daw sad ko niya ug wala siyay makuha if buhaton na niya. I love her very much naman gud but here is the thing, wala ko kabalo unsa ang reaction sa akong close friend if mabal.an niya nga kami na sa iyang ex niya ma apektohan ba kaha among paka amigohay? niya worry sad ko unsay reactions sa among barkada nga kami na sa akong GF kay wala biya ko nag expect nga magkakami ug hadlok sad ko basi maguba among friendship, ug libog sad ko ug unsay reaction sa parents sa kong GF if mabal.an nila nga close kaayo me sa person nga hate kaayo nila katong ex sa akong GF.... libog ko guys... help....... :Sorrow:  :Sorrow:

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

Kong real friend to ang ex BF sa imong uyab dha nimo then he'll understand ----in time.....
Pero TS be reminded lang nga lisod pa sa lisod na imo situation kai naa mngud bata involved.... and kng accepted and open-minded ang family sa imong GF mu sabot rana sila nmo kng mahibaw-an mn gani nila close mo atong amahan sa ilang apo..hehe

Worry nothing about ur barkada coz dili mn na tinuyuan pd ang feelings sa taw. Maka understand rana TS. Just be optimistic and continue to be in love.  :smitten:

----------


## fredvillacampa

> Kong real friend to ang ex BF sa imong uyab dha nimo then he'll understand ----in time.....
> Pero TS be reminded lang nga lisod pa sa lisod na imo situation kai naa mngud bata involved.... and kng accepted and open-minded ang family sa imong GF mu sabot rana sila nmo kng mahibaw-an mn gani nila close mo atong amahan sa ilang apo..hehe
> 
> Worry nothing about ur barkada coz dili mn na tinuyuan pd ang feelings sa taw. Maka understand rana TS. Just be optimistic and continue to be in love.


okay ra man sa akoa na a siya baby but the thing anak siya sa akong closest friend pajud... partners in crime pa jud naku sa una.... wala jud ko kabalo unsay reaction niya... ug reaction sa among barkada....

----------


## bunchbunch07

Be ready for all the consequences lang ts! You have to be responsible for your actions. Gisudlan mana nimo so u have to be strong all the time kay dili jud na malikayan daghan taw mo criticize nimo samot na close pajud kaau mo sa x sa imong gf. Naa baya gyuy mga taw nga kusog kaau mo sugnod ug kayo imbes motabang painiton hinoon ug maau ang issue. Hmmmmmm karelate pud ko gamay sa imo situation. Kay gubot pud sa tanang lukot pagstart namo sa ako partner. But then nindut man pud na Ts kay diha jud nimo masukod kung unsa ninyo ka love ang usag usa...... Ako bitaw sauna ka surrenderon na kaau ko para lang mawala ang ka samok sa mga taw nga sigeg panglibak! But then.....lumalabay rajud ang tanan TS... Kung tinod.anay man sad kaha ng kang girlfriend nimo? Love conquers all baya daw kuno matod pa nila! Hehe 
Update nya puhon Ts ha?  :Smiley:

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> okay ra man sa akoa na a siya baby but the thing anak siya sa akong closest friend pajud... partners in crime pa jud naku sa una.... wala jud ko kabalo unsay reaction niya... ug reaction sa among barkada....


ang importante dri brod kamu man tulo. Baby, ikaw and ur girl. Ma accept rana madugay oies. NGano man diay kng anak sa imong closest friend before. Things happen unexpectedly.

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

real friends understand each other....

----------


## REMBRANDT

You've only acted as the best of friend there is,
trying to patch up things for him,
in loving his ex and of course the baby, the mere manifestation
of their love that's being lost.

----------


## fredvillacampa

> Be ready for all the consequences lang ts! You have to be responsible for your actions. Gisudlan mana nimo so u have to be strong all the time kay dili jud na malikayan daghan taw mo criticize nimo samot na close pajud kaau mo sa x sa imong gf. Naa baya gyuy mga taw nga kusog kaau mo sugnod ug kayo imbes motabang painiton hinoon ug maau ang issue. Hmmmmmm karelate pud ko gamay sa imo situation. Kay gubot pud sa tanang lukot pagstart namo sa ako partner. But then nindut man pud na Ts kay diha jud nimo masukod kung unsa ninyo ka love ang usag usa...... Ako bitaw sauna ka surrenderon na kaau ko para lang mawala ang ka samok sa mga taw nga sigeg panglibak! But then.....lumalabay rajud ang tanan TS... Kung tinod.anay man sad kaha ng kang girlfriend nimo? Love conquers all baya daw kuno matod pa nila! Hehe 
> Update nya puhon Ts ha?


thanks sa advice dude!!!!

----------


## fredvillacampa

up sa nku ha? need more advice

----------


## brian joshua

ay sus too man ka...dagko na mo mura man mog just now

----------


## FJP_01

some things are not meant for you. better make a good decision on things that would value friendship.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> Goodluck TS! = )
> 
> Your the captain in your own ship and your entitled to your own decision = )


thanks pcline..

----------


## i_am_fairy

guys, seriously. this is not about whether gimingaw ko or xa sa among mga intimate moments, it's more than that.

----------


## i_am_fairy

> may paka imung ex ganahan pah mubalik nimu 111


ngano diay maam?!

----------


## falloutmac

ang dakong tubag.. NO. ayaw nalang labad labara imung ulo TS. kana kay wa ni work out before, what made you think na mu work out xa karon? ayaw tuo anang nag-usab kay ang tao nga manapat, lisud na bag-ohon samut na karon na kabaw cya na makuha raka nya balik anytime. sakit kay naa mu baby but life must go on  :Smiley:

----------


## falloutmac

lisud jud na ts.. makaingon nya cya na imu xa gi traydor but if both of u are mature enough, im sure ma storyaan nag tarung.. i just think its best if sa imu nya mabal-an TS. talk to him and tell him.. like what a man should do  :Smiley:

----------


## yvonne6

ka relate man ko aning ts. wala pa jud ni siya totally na burn out sa relationship. naa man jud na sa back sa atong mind ang mga what if. like i always say, lisud usbon ang kinaiya sa taw. been there. maski dugay na kau mi sa akong ex, i always look back at the bad things he has done to me and our son para never na jud ko ma tempt ug balik. when i realize kung unsa siya, dili na jud ko

----------


## morethanjusttalk

,kung wla njd cla a2 iya ex TS mkasabot rna xa ui,bt mglikay njd na iyang ex nmo

----------


## pohpay

true love waits, matud pa nila 
mao ng enjoy lang sa while single pa kay kung maka-uyab ra ba ka kay medyo ma-lahi na imong lifestyle, 
kung mag-uyab kag dali-dali, magmahay na sad nya kag nganong naka-uyab pa nuon ka kung himoon lang kang tigdalala ug shoulder bag

----------


## larshock

> true love waits, matud pa nila 
> mao ng enjoy lang sa while single pa kay kung maka-uyab ra ba ka kay medyo ma-lahi na imong lifestyle, 
> kung mag-uyab kag dali-dali, magmahay na sad nya kag nganong naka-uyab pa nuon ka kung himoon lang kang tigdalala ug shoulder bag


Miss Pohpay, comment lang ko anang shoulder bag.. why ang lalaki man jud padad on sa shoulder bag? is it sweet? i think it's slavery and abuse of kindness. d man guro pulpul or paralisado ang babae not unless bug at jud kaayo - which is considerably, ang lalaki mo dala. but if walay sulod or gaan ra, why laki man jud modala? i think it's not the right way to be gentle - it's slavery. anyway, tama ka miss pohpay, wait and love.. not love then bleed (sa pinaspasay na paagi)..

----------


## sammedriano

Hala ha.. syaro ala ka kita si ts og worthy girl ani nga mga tambag.  haha  :Cheesy: 

- - - Updated - - -

Hala ha.. syaro ala ka kita si ts og worthy girl ani nga mga tambag.  haha  :Cheesy:

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> comment lang ko anang shoulder bag.. why ang lalaki man jud padad on sa shoulder bag? is it sweet? i think it's slavery and abuse of kindness. d man guro pulpul or paralisado ang babae not unless bug at jud kaayo - which is considerably, ang lalaki mo dala. but if walay sulod or gaan ra, why laki man jud modala? i think it's not the right way to be gentle - it's slavery.


*Some girls do it just to feel loved by their BFs. hehe
Unusual sa guy mudala ana gd so ang thinking sa girl..kng mudala ang guy more or less importante jud kaau niya ang girl.
Dawata nlng gd na boys na sahay mamarayg inyo uyab..hehe*

----------


## bot_yok

> *Some girls do it just to feel loved by their BFs. hehe
> Unusual sa guy mudala ana gd so ang thinking sa girl..kng mudala ang guy more or less importante jud kaau niya ang girl.
> Dawata nlng gd na boys na sahay mamarayg inyo uyab..hehe*


i find it awkward for a guy to bring her gf shoulder bag just to proved he loves her...wheeee.. ok lng once or twice but if more than that its abusive na cguro... hehehe

----------


## twistedANGEL25

> i find it awkward for a guy to bring her gf shoulder bag just to proved he loves her...wheeee.. ok lng once or twice but if more than that its abusive na cguro... hehehe


I agree with you there. I dont let my BF carry my shoulder bag. He is my boyfriend, not my maid or my boy. If he offers to bring the bag kay bu-at kaayo, then let him. Pero ayaw tawn nang bisag gaan kay siya gihapon. There are lots of ways for girls to let their guys show their love, ayaw lang nang carrying the bags. Kinda degrading sa part sa lake ba. :Smiley:

----------


## Peenut

> I agree with you there. I dont let my BF carry my shoulder bag. He is my boyfriend, not my maid or my boy. If he offers to bring the bag kay bu-at kaayo, then let him. Pero ayaw tawn nang bisag gaan kay siya gihapon. There are lots of ways for girls to let their guys show their love, ayaw lang nang carrying the bags. Kinda degrading sa part sa lake ba.


Great. Ning ani nga answer kai mature jud, unlike sa "young love" ba, padad-on ang ilang mga uyab sa bag murag chaperone.
I hope teens would read this mam.  :Smiley:

----------


## t-mac

love is sometimes salty and a lot of times sweet..  :Smiley:

----------


## fotam

> i find it awkward for a guy to bring her gf shoulder bag just to proved he loves her...wheeee.. ok lng once or twice but if more than that its abusive na cguro... hehehe


ok raman sa ako..  :Smiley:  ambot kaha sa uban nga guy unsay say nila ani..

----------


## larshock

anyway, bisan unsaon pa, it's up to the guy if iya bang buhaton or not. if he thinks it's right to do so, so be it. basta ako, i offer help when it's needed. being sweet, mas sweet pa siguro if dawaton nimo imong gf ig naog sa jeep or naa ka sa danger side always sa dalan or walk her home to ensure her safety kay sa magdala ka sa iyang bag. my way of expressing my love to a girl lang.

----------


## savebythebell

dah pariha rata TS . . wa pd koi uyab ron . . hinoon kaduha rako na busted on my entire life . .heheh   / /

----------


## naraku

paabota lang si ms. right kay na'traffic pa  :Cheesy:

----------


## ivarugcan

Maabot rana ang love pero kung baa gani ka gipa.abot kay dapat sure ka nga gnhan pa siya nimu...

----------


## hakoujin

definitely maybe

----------


## dangerose

timing lang jud bai.

----------


## chic_12

ngano akong ka date nga boylet everytime mo tanaw ko ug bata nga cute or mag hesgut ko ug bata ingnon man nuon ko ug panganak na.ok ra ug frens nako mo sulti nko kai common ra.pasabta daw ko ?

----------


## henrinator

> ngano akong ka date nga boylet everytime mo tanaw ko ug bata nga cute or mag hesgut ko ug bata ingnon man nuon ko ug panganak na.ok ra ug frens nako mo sulti nko kai common ra.pasabta daw ko ?


Aww gnhan siyang siyay mu.amahan TS xD

----------


## `toni

ayaw panguyab kung paminaw nimo wlay gusto nimo..

----------


## daintylove

Hello everyone

----------


## ILoveSisig1029

If you were me, having a crush on our best buddy's bestfriend, who's shy and silent (kinda like the opposite of your best buddy) and only had a few hang outs together, and may only think of you as a friend. What can/will/would do?  :Sad:

----------


## electr0nica

> If you were me, having a crush on our best buddy's bestfriend, who's shy and silent (kinda like the opposite of your best buddy) and only had a few hang outs together, and may only think of you as a friend. What can/will/would do?


pakig storya niya...mo drop na siya og mga signs and body language kung interested ba siya nimo or dili...kung naay green light then go go go...

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

> If you were me, having a crush on our best buddy's bestfriend, who's shy and silent (kinda like the opposite of your best buddy) and only had a few hang outs together, and may only think of you as a friend. What can/will/would do?


Show him some obvious moves nga ganahan ka niya, dle na uso ron nga magpaabot nlang ang babae sa lalake.

----------


## elmorris_chickchack

be yourself. ayaw usba ang emong ginabuhaton or attitude to others kay moabot ang panahon nga pangitaon ra na ang emong attitude to the right girl.

----------


## JViLLe

> Show him some obvious moves nga ganahan ka niya, dle na uso ron nga magpaabot nlang ang babae sa lalake.


attack mode d-i.. heheheh 

if kusog ug pick up tong best buddies best friend.. ahw dili ra kaayo ka mag effort ana..  :Smiley:

----------


## condrad

lain ni aq probs pud bro

----------


## chic_12

unsaon nako pag timing sulti nga like nako si guy nga d siya mo atras ug mahadlok sa akong isulti?
kai guys are afraid of serious talks and relationship. not tanan guys i mean, i guess few nalang...

----------


## C'thulhu

> unsaon nako pag timing sulti nga like nako si guy nga d siya mo atras ug mahadlok sa akong isulti?
> kai guys are afraid of serious talks and relationship. not tanan guys i mean, i guess few nalang...


Try to convey your feeling when he least expects it, pa siplat siplat lang gud nya da tinuud pina duut...  :Smiley:  Like ra man kaha?

----------


## JViLLe

> unsaon nako pag timing sulti nga like nako si guy nga d siya mo atras ug mahadlok sa akong isulti?
> kai guys are afraid of serious talks and relationship. not tanan guys i mean, i guess few nalang...


dont tell him.. show him.. hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## chic_12

> dont tell him.. show him.. hehehe


i already show him ni care ko.it seems insentive kaayo siya

----------


## brilumz

Ako ganahan kang pang artista ang beauty bahalag pang horor..payts nana

----------


## bluelhady

haha. luoy pod.. bitaw uy, wa pa lang jud siguro naabot ang girl para nimu.. paabot lang  :Cheesy: 
On the way nako.. aww, i mean , basin on the way na siya hahahha. :P
Ayaw ug dibdiba, mabuang unya ka ^___^
peaceyoww  :Smiley:

----------


## brilumz

yaw kabalaka kung way mupunit nimo..ang kinabuhi sama rana sa sinena..kung dili mahalin basta nakahanger..mahalin rana kung ibagsak sa ukay-ukay

- - - Updated - - -




> haha. luoy pod.. bitaw uy, wa pa lang jud siguro naabot ang girl para nimu.. paabot lang 
> On the way nako.. aww, i mean , basin on the way na siya hahahha. :P
> Ayaw ug dibdiba, mabuang unya ka ^___^
> peaceyoww


kuyugan nya tika @*bluelhady* basin masaag nya ka

----------


## derick10

My gf broke up with me the day sa among monthsary 2 years na unta me..She is my first gf and I am her 5th boyfriend. She told me that She fall out of love with me because naboringan na siya, routine na nmo everyday nga magkita kdyot kay puros mi nag work. I took all the blame since wa nako siya2 gsuroy2 sa mga places, sa mga mall ra ntawn,..Due to kagamay pd sa sweldo,tagsa ra q mohatag og gifts nya(birthday,valentines,tagsa2 ra mag celebrate og monthsary). Makalibre ra q nya every payday, kay ako swldo budget na sa tuition sa akongmanghud, hatag sa parents n gasto2 everyday and nasunuogan pa mi, so balik uno gyd mi..

I thought that being LOYAL to my ex gf and magkita2 everyday is enough but I guess I'm wrong, napul an siya.. I just found out that her feelings towards to her exbf kay nabalik na inlove siya balik. Although naa sa abroad iyang ex but they are always  communicating. Nabitik ra nako og storya bisag di siya motug an.. Ang ingon nya nako mura na sila og MU.

Sakit but ako na lang dawaton sa kamatuoran nga akong gihigugma naay gihigugma nay lain..I hope she can find a guy or her exbf if magbalik sila, dili siya pasakitan or dapatan. For 2 years wa mi ka suway og away nga away gyd, more on luod2 ra and wala pa nko dapate siya..

Thank you for being part of my life. I cherished those sweetest moments that we had.

----------


## Nozdormu

> My gf broke up with me the day sa among monthsary 2 years na unta me..She is my first gf and I am her 5th boyfriend. She told me that She fall out of love with me because naboringan na siya, routine na nmo everyday nga magkita kdyot kay puros mi nag work. I took all the blame since wa nako siya2 gsuroy2 sa mga places, sa mga mall ra ntawn,..Due to kagamay pd sa sweldo,tagsa ra q mohatag og gifts nya(birthday,valentines,tagsa2 ra mag celebrate og monthsary). Makalibre ra q nya every payday, kay ako swldo budget na sa tuition sa akongmanghud, hatag sa parents n gasto2 everyday and nasunuogan pa mi, so balik uno gyd mi..
> 
> I thought that being LOYAL to my ex gf and magkita2 everyday is enough but I guess I'm wrong, napul an siya.. I just found out that her feelings towards to her exbf kay nabalik na inlove siya balik. Although naa sa abroad iyang ex but they are always  communicating. Nabitik ra nako og storya bisag di siya motug an.. Ang ingon nya nako mura na sila og MU.
> 
> Sakit but ako na lang dawaton sa kamatuoran nga akong gihigugma naay gihigugma nay lain..I hope she can find a guy or her exbf if magbalik sila, dili siya pasakitan or dapatan. For 2 years wa mi ka suway og away nga away gyd, more on luod2 ra and wala pa nko dapate siya..
> 
> Thank you for being part of my life. I cherished those sweetest moments that we had.


It's too bad that your girlfriend couldn't appreciate all the effort nga nahatag nimo niya. One thing you should remember is, you shouldn't take all the blame sa inyong relationship because I am sure that you had done what you could, and more than anything bisag nagkalisod ka sa money, you still made sure nga maka spend time ka niya and maka hatag ka niya bisag sometimes lisod, and loyal pajud ka niya. Sayang nga mga lain na qualities nimo ang iya gipangita and there she goes trying to go back with her ex who is abroad. A relationship is a two way thing, it does not take one person for it to work, both of you have to communicate and try to work things out. Iyang sayop kai she never really told you about it, and instead diritso siya didto ug contact sa iyang ex, then MU2x dayon. So she had her faults in it, but it doesn't mean that  you should bitter or mad about it, in fact just forgive and take this as something as a lesson learned in life. Eventually, you will find that person who appreciates what you can do, who loves you for you and who is willing to work things and compromise. Don't be afraid in the future to open your heart again, I wish you the best in life.  :Smiley:

----------


## bluelhady

> yaw kabalaka kung way mupunit nimo..ang kinabuhi sama rana sa sinena..kung dili mahalin basta nakahanger..mahalin rana kung ibagsak sa ukay-ukay
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> kuyugan nya tika @*bluelhady* basin masaag nya ka


cge2. toltoli ko sa tul-id nga dalan  :Cheesy:

----------


## brilumz

> cge2. toltoli ko sa tul-id nga dalan


aw oh oi..dad-on tika sa mamingaw ug mabugnaw nga dapit  :Cheesy:

----------


## bluelhady

> aw oh oi..dad-on tika sa mamingaw ug mabugnaw nga dapit


kung mao nah,pagsolo ug imo kai di jud ko mouban nimu ..  :Tongue:

----------


## brilumz

> kung mao nah,pagsolo ug imo kai di jud ko mouban nimu ..


hahaha.. unsa kaha iyang gipasabot ai..murag lain na noh? mall man gud akong gipasabot.. peaceful ba nya bugnaw pa jd..

----------


## bluelhady

> hahaha.. unsa kaha iyang gipasabot ai..murag lain na noh? mall man gud akong gipasabot.. peaceful ba nya bugnaw pa jd..



hahaha.. palusot.com ayy.. 
mauwaw man pod tag 1/4 ani uyy hahahah

----------


## brilumz

> hahaha.. palusot.com ayy.. 
> mauwaw man pod tag 1/4 ani uyy hahahah


ayaw ka uwaw oi..feel at home lang gud.. naaunsa baya ni cia..maikog pa man nako eyyyy

----------


## bluelhady

> ayaw ka uwaw oi..feel at home lang gud.. naaunsa baya ni cia..maikog pa man nako eyyyy


hahhaahahah okeyy gud..sabe mo ehh  :Tongue:

----------


## brilumz

> hahhaahahah okeyy gud..sabe mo ehh


ana ba..hahhaha  :Cheesy:  can we hang out sometime?

----------


## bluelhady

> ana ba..hahhaha  can we hang out sometime?


nganong "sometime" pa man kung pwd ang "anytime" wahahahha  :Tongue:

----------


## derick10

> It's too bad that your girlfriend couldn't appreciate all the effort nga nahatag nimo niya. One thing you should remember is, you shouldn't take all the blame sa inyong relationship because I am sure that you had done what you could, and more than anything bisag nagkalisod ka sa money, you still made sure nga maka spend time ka niya and maka hatag ka niya bisag sometimes lisod, and loyal pajud ka niya. Sayang nga mga lain na qualities nimo ang iya gipangita and there she goes trying to go back with her ex who is abroad. A relationship is a two way thing, it does not take one person for it to work, both of you have to communicate and try to work things out. Iyang sayop kai she never really told you about it, and instead diritso siya didto ug contact sa iyang ex, then MU2x dayon. So she had her faults in it, but it doesn't mean that  you should bitter or mad about it, in fact just forgive and take this as something as a lesson learned in life. Eventually, you will find that person who appreciates what you can do, who loves you for you and who is willing to work things and compromise. Don't be afraid in the future to open your heart again, I wish you the best in life.


Thank  you sa advise miss. I really appreciated it.At first im sad sa nahitabo, wa q naglagot niya, but dissapointed lang kay bisad d mosulti, masabtan ra sa iyang mga actions. I just pray nuon nga someday she can find a right guy for her. I dont like nga naay kalagot sa isig katao, sakit2 lang sa dughan.. Right now I'm process of moving on..

----------


## brilumz

> nganong "sometime" pa man kung pwd ang "anytime" wahahahha



ayaw sad ng anytime oi..mapordoy ta ana ug pinakalit.. haahha  :Cheesy:  bati sad kaau ug  mang snacks lang ta ug XO tulakan ug ice water..

----------


## bluelhady

> ayaw sad ng anytime oi..mapordoy ta ana ug pinakalit.. haahha  bati sad kaau ug  mang snacks lang ta ug XO tulakan ug ice water..


ahaha .ok ra kaau nah uyy.. 
mang snack ug X.O then inom ug ice water.
wa mai problema anah  :Cheesy: 
basta di lang ako imu kuyog ahahah  :Tongue:

----------


## brilumz

> ahaha .ok ra kaau nah uyy.. 
> mang snack ug X.O then inom ug ice water.
> wa mai problema anah 
> basta di lang ako imu kuyog ahahah



hahahaha mao gani.. bongahan jud tika if kitay magkuyog ta.. pilian raba intawon ka.. pero yaw sad tawon pataka ug tudlo hap..conscious pud sa imong diet ha?

----------


## bluelhady

> hahahaha mao gani.. bongahan jud tika if kitay magkuyog ta.. pilian raba intawon ka.. pero yaw sad tawon pataka ug tudlo hap..conscious pud sa imong diet ha?


hahahha diet2 ka jan.. wae uso na sa ako uyy. kaon jud ako tirada kay para manambok  :Cheesy:

----------


## brilumz

> hahahha diet2 ka jan.. wae uso na sa ako uyy. kaon jud ako tirada kay para manambok


ni  mn gud ka niwang gud..pang derbe man gani kaau ka ug lawas oh! hhaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## bluelhady

> ni  mn gud ka niwang gud..pang derbe man gani kaau ka ug lawas oh! hhaha


whatever  :Tongue:

----------


## brilumz

> whatever


hahhah lols  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

Seeing someone from the past whom you've thought no longer affects you
but after that split second, all your efforts of making yourself whole again,
simply went down the drain... Now back to square one. Pffffffft.

Love love love, why do you have to be so complicated?

----------


## Solitaire_1985

Unsay meaning anang uyab mo nya nag live in pero akong bayu never post pics of me or us together in his FB PAGE? is this something na maalarm ko? Although his family knows about us and his closest friends. Normal ra na na na di xa proud nko? Di mn sad ko bati ug nawong. Hahayst.

----------


## alfaparf

yah, there's a saying  : good things comes to those who wait..$_$

----------


## chic_12

actually dili ni siya problema, question lang. Big deal ba sa inyo mga guys if ang girl daghan na ug na uyab? lain ba paminawon...

----------


## kikayko

The most painful goodbyes are the ones that are never said and never explained.

----------


## minty_meh

hi guys! its been a long, long while since i open dis thread.. dont know if kabalo pako muadvice sa love. hehe but now, i'll start to open dis topic again.. share me ur love problems guys. coz i reli wana help a little.. and everyone is free to give their advises too.  :Smiley:  lets help each other regards sa love problem. coz a small opinion from someone, might have a big 'change'.. 

but i just wanna say, we only share our opinions and advice pra atleast we have our options in dealing dis love-love thing.. but ofcourse, u know urself very well, and everything is still up to u!  :Smiley:  

so lets start wid dis thread again guys.. and lets help everyone...

now, tel me unsa imu problema sa love? willing kaau ko muadvice.. dnt just kip ur problem.. share it to me and to everybody..  :Smiley:

----------


## brilumz

count me in..i really love to share my wit on this matter..com'on..don't just decide to jump off somewhere..we're here to lead you where's best!

----------


## minty_meh

> count me in..i really love to share my wit on this matter..com'on..don't just decide to jump off somewhere..we're here to lead you where's best!


yeah, right!  :Smiley:  thank u! ill be really expecting it.. 

so guys. pag may problema sa love, we're all here 4 u..  :Smiley:

----------


## nibbler

7 years of being together means your both comfortable with each other that its even boring. No hiccups, no fighting, no passion. 
Your feelings is your own only you can answer that but whatever you choose to do about your feelings or view towards your hubby/bf is still out of your own doing.

It's just that your not satisfied how comfy and secure the rel is. Your just over thinking.  :Tongue:

----------


## luff101

> 7 years of being together means your both comfortable with each other that its even boring. No hiccups, no fighting, no passion. 
> Your feelings is your own only you can answer that but whatever you choose to do about your feelings or view towards your hubby/bf is still out of your own doing.
> 
> It's just that your not satisfied how comfy and secure the rel is. Your just over thinking.


Boss unsa ni problema or advice? nag libog ko sa imo gi comment... hehehe

Karon pa ko nakabantay ani nga thread dah!  :smiley:

----------


## nibbler

> Boss unsa ni problema or advice? nag libog ko sa imo gi comment... hehehe
> 
> Karon pa ko nakabantay ani nga thread dah!


advice unta pero nakalimut ko ug quote lol malibog pa diay tah?

----------


## brilumz

> yeah, right!  thank u! ill be really expecting it.. 
> 
> so guys. pag may problema sa love, we're all here 4 u..


anytime... im happy to make others happy  :Smiley:

----------


## brilumz

> 7 years of being together means your both comfortable with each other that its even boring. No hiccups, no fighting, no passion. 
> Your feelings is your own only you can answer that but whatever you choose to do about your feelings or view towards your hubby/bf is still out of your own doing.
> 
> It's just that your not satisfied how comfy and secure the rel is. Your just over thinking.


 how will you define boring?

----------


## xetorkaiba

> whew....omg kay na open up balik ang about niya nisagunson na noon kog dream about that guy.


stress raka girl, hehe

----------


## dakuta

Ako probs kay gamay ra....dli sya nahan commitment nya love na nku siya..selos ko niya if kita ko pix nga naay girl.. :Sad:  pero pero cge nami date....amiga ra jud daw iya tratar nku... :Sad:  ga libog naman ko oe...

----------


## michtiza

ts I sent my problem to your blog. its not about love. its about career. unya nata anang love2 oi. work2 sa ta  :Smiley:

----------


## michtiza

> Ako probs kay gamay ra....dli sya nahan commitment nya love na nku siya..selos ko niya if kita ko pix nga naay girl.. pero pero cge nami date....amiga ra jud daw iya tratar nku... ga libog naman ko oe...


toinks. gi two time siguro ka girl . maong di ganahan og commitment ang guy. pait. undangi na oi. ikaw ray alaot anang lakiha.

----------


## dakuta

> toinks. gi two time siguro ka girl . maong di ganahan og commitment ang guy. pait. undangi na oi. ikaw ray alaot anang lakiha.


lageh nya mangukay man ko sa mga pix..nya human ako sya ingnon..padong sa away2x dayun..iya ko ingnun wala daw labot uban taw..dli daw ko manghilabot...ako naman gud na pm kaisa ang fb atong girl.kadto ra sad..kay masuko man siya gud.wala daw ko respect sa iyaha..nya siya iya daw ko gi respect..but-an raman sad siya gud naa sad siya batasan nga nahan ko..mao lisod buhian

- - - Updated - - -




> toinks. gi two time siguro ka girl . maong di ganahan og commitment ang guy. pait. undangi na oi. ikaw ray alaot anang lakiha.


lageh nya mangukay man ko sa mga pix..nya human ako sya ingnon..padong sa away2x dayun..iya ko ingnun wala daw labot uban taw..dli daw ko manghilabot...ako naman gud na pm kaisa ang fb atong girl.kadto ra sad..kay masuko man siya gud.wala daw ko respect sa iyaha..nya siya iya daw ko gi respect..but-an raman sad siya gud naa sad siya batasan nga nahan ko..mao lisod buhian

----------


## xetorkaiba

> Ako probs kay gamay ra....dli sya nahan commitment nya love na nku siya..selos ko niya if kita ko pix nga naay girl.. pero pero cge nami date....amiga ra jud daw iya tratar nku... ga libog naman ko oe...


miga palayo nalng jud, nka experience jud ko ana, cge mig date2x sa girl but friends ra jud iyang tan.aw nako., much better if i cut nimo ang communication ana nga guy kay lisod jud na basin mo ambak nya kas building ba.. tsk tsk undangi na samtang makaya pa..  :Smiley:

----------


## dakuta

> miga palayo nalng jud, nka experience jud ko ana, cge mig date2x sa girl but friends ra jud iyang tan.aw nako., much better if i cut nimo ang communication ana nga guy kay lisod jud na basin mo ambak nya kas building ba.. tsk tsk undangi na samtang makaya pa..


kamatis pud anang mo ambak na lang jud sa building bro..bahala uroy dli pd ko mo ambak.
as in putlon jd ang communication,mingawon man sad ta ana niya.. :Smiley:

----------


## xetorkaiba

> kamatis pud anang mo ambak na lang jud sa building bro..bahala uroy dli pd ko mo ambak.
> as in putlon jd ang communication,mingawon man sad ta ana niya..


hehe bitaw, ing.ana pud ko sauna miga, always mag think nya, sige hilak og maoy, pero ako jud gi likayan sya og pila ka weeks,

----------


## dakuta

> hehe bitaw, ing.ana pud ko sauna miga, always mag think nya, sige hilak og maoy, pero ako jud gi likayan sya og pila ka weeks,


dah sagdan na lng guro nku siya bro oe.....mag pa bz2x na lng ko para dli ko sigeg maoy ug think niya...ma buang nya kog sayo niya....ka sayang pud sa akong ka gwapa :Tongue:  ug ma buang ko..hahaha

----------


## xetorkaiba

> dah sagdan na lng guro nku siya bro oe.....mag pa bz2x na lng ko para dli ko sigeg maoy ug think niya...ma buang nya kog sayo niya....ka sayang pud sa akong ka gwapa ug ma buang ko..hahaha


hahah aw ana jud miga, ayaw hatagi og attention ang mga taw nga dili maka give back sa imong na feel.. madugay maanad ra niya ka, trust me  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> 7 years of being together means your both comfortable with each other that its even boring. No hiccups, no fighting, no passion. 
> Your feelings is your own only you can answer that but whatever you choose to do about your feelings or view towards your hubby/bf is still out of your own doing.
> 
> It's just that your not satisfied how comfy and secure the rel is. Your just over thinking.



hmmm.. just correct me if I got to misunderstand wat u really meant by dis.  :Smiley:  but as far as i understood...

 7 years? dats a lot to say in a relationship..  :Smiley:  mine is 5 years.. and totally not boring. what I can say is.. it is how u handle ur relationship well.. i got lot of friends who broke up even after 6-8 years of relationship. den i ask myself, do we really have to end up after all dat years? guess, its normal dat a relationship gets down after how many years.. but it is you, yourself can make a "BIG CHANGE''.

1st: do what a fresh couple does.  :Smiley:  like ''LIGAW THING'' roses, chocoates, or date to a place u never been b4 to bring out da excitement again. Sa girls.. LEARN TO APPRECIATE LITTLE THINGS DONE BY UR BF. like hugging or kissing him on checks to show dat u are thankful for da effort and love him more. Giving gifts sa guy and making some effort on little surprises.. coz matouch sad c bf sa little effort.  :Smiley: 

2nd: be more caring and loving. ( dii neccesary na mustop nata ug care abi kay dugy na sa relationship, instead mas maayo gani idouble pa ang effort sa pagcare and paglove.) Like always texting him/her if hes eating or anything.. 

3rd: I know dat trust is really important sa relationship. But to those na long-term relationship, who is equipped wid dat 'BIG TRUST', I dont think it helps. Ofcourse.. u already build dat big trust coz long term relationship namo, or years na.. like not checking on text messages.. or letting dem go without you by his/her side..kay trust lagi kay dugay na. but REMEMBER, relationship fails because of dat. u just let him think dat u dont care  a lot anymore and love will slowly fading.. just a bit doubtful to show u care but ofcors, kasama pa din c trust. its just dat u have to ''SET FIRE AGAIN''.

4rth: make an everyday routine dat will make him/her remember u always.. like what i did, before going to sleep, we will always says goodnyt and my bf says i love u first, den me..  :Smiley:  and before leaving, dont forget to have dat sweet goodbye kiss..

hmmm.. and dats da good thing of being in a long term relationship. ur being more comfortable and more secure so make dat an advantage to help ur relationship grow. 

advise ko lang din.. ''DO SOMETHING NEW AND INTERESING FOR UR RELATIONSHIP AND MAKE EVERYDAY AS IF DA HAPPIEST MOMENT WITH HIM/HER!''  :Smiley:   make every single day a moment to be treasured..  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> advice unta pero nakalimut ko ug quote lol malibog pa diay tah?


hala.. hahaha abi nako problema to imu gipost.. i havent read dis nga advise ra diay to. hehehe

cge nlang..hihi i was advising a little sa long term relationship nga slight boring na.. check it out.  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> Ako probs kay gamay ra....dli sya nahan commitment nya love na nku siya..selos ko niya if kita ko pix nga naay girl.. pero pero cge nami date....amiga ra jud daw iya tratar nku... ga libog naman ko oe...




hmm.. mau ni isa ka problema sa guy. makipagfriend cla sa girl.. but ilahang actions kay makamis-interpret. like grabe kaau mucare nga mura na ug uyab. Guys pls.. u have to act da ''Right Way''. Nga if friend ra imu turing sa girl, act like just a friend. coz girls can easily misunderstood.. and girls will eventually fall..

girls are soft hearted. mauna makalagut jud ng guys nga ingon.ana.. be friendly enough nga dli pud sobraan nga makaingon ang girl nga inlove ka sa iyaha.. and if u do dat, masakitan ang girl.. and girls are not suposed to be hurt.

hmmm.. i understand sa imu feling.. i know na u love dat guy. but he is not deserving sa imuha love.. love needs commitent. and i can say na date is for lovers.. if cge mo date den friend ra iya turing nmu, is dat worth it? yahay kaau cya. u deserve someone better. kailangan jud ug comitment ang isa ka relationship. 

and i know u dont like to be just friends only.. so y bother him f miga iya tan.aw nmu? so u have to space him a little.. at first, masakitan ka coz nasanay ka nga cge mo kuog or date2.. but dat is just a normal thing.. later, makarealize ka nga u been waisting ur time on da wrong guy. and u realize nga dili to love imuha na feel.. but simply, infatuation.. dont worry, time heals.. u just have to divert ur attention to something more worth while.. and u will found out, dat dey'r are more deserving of ur sincere love..  :Smiley:

----------


## brilumz

> hmm.. mau ni isa ka problema sa guy. makipagfriend cla sa girl.. but ilahang actions kay makamis-interpret. like grabe kaau mucare nga mura na ug uyab. Guys pls.. u have to act da ''Right Way''. Nga if friend ra imu turing sa girl, act like just a friend. coz girls can easily misunderstood.. and girls will eventually fall..
> 
> girls are soft hearted. mauna makalagut jud ng guys nga ingon.ana.. be friendly enough nga dli pud sobraan nga makaingon ang girl nga inlove ka sa iyaha.. and if u do dat, masakitan ang girl.. and girls are not suposed to be hurt.
> 
> hmmm.. i understand sa imu feling.. i know na u love dat guy. but he is not deserving sa imuha love.. love needs commitent. and i can say na date is for lovers.. if cge mo date den friend ra iya turing nmu, is dat worth it? yahay kaau cya. u deserve someone better. kailangan jud ug comitment ang isa ka relationship. 
> 
> and i know u dont like to be just friends only.. so y bother him f miga iya tan.aw nmu? so u have to space him a little.. at first, masakitan ka coz nasanay ka nga cge mo kuog or date2.. but dat is just a normal thing.. later, makarealize ka nga u been waisting ur time on da wrong guy. and u realize nga dili to love imuha na feel.. but simply, infatuation.. dont worry, time heals.. u just have to divert ur attention to something more worth while.. and u will found out, dat dey'r are more deserving of ur sincere love..


bitaw...mao sad nay reason nga masakitan ta coz we're expecting too much and at the end we fell to our own trap.. sometimes, we overlook our actions and behaviors coz we are focusing on the person that we sometimes badly dreaming of..

----------


## luff101

> ts I sent my problem to your blog. its not about love. its about career. unya nata anang love2 oi. work2 sa ta


E share pud na dri mitch para pud ato matambagan.. hehehe.  :Cheesy:

----------


## michtiza

> E share pud na dri mitch para pud ato matambagan.. hehehe.


mag tarot reading sad ka? hihihi

----------


## luff101

> mag tarot reading sad ka? hihihi



aw.. mo tarot reading d i ni si TS. Naa man gud sa pikas thread ang tarot reading.. hehehe

----------


## michtiza

> aw.. mo tarot reading d i ni si TS. Naa man gud sa pikas thread ang tarot reading.. hehehe


unsay pikas thread? mao bitaw ni nga thread. gidaman ka? haha

- - - Updated - - -

ay sorry. hahaha sorry po talaga.

----------


## luff101

> unsay pikas thread? mao bitaw ni nga thread. gidaman ka? haha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ay sorry. hahaha sorry po talaga.


murag ikaw man guro gidaman mitch. Diara ang link sa tarot reading oh!!.. hahaha lols  :Smiley: )

https://www.istorya.net/forums/love-3...ve-reader.html

----------


## michtiza

> murag ikaw man guro gidaman mitch. Diara ang link sa tarot reading oh!!.. hahaha lols )
> 
> https://www.istorya.net/forums/love-3...ve-reader.html


ni posts nako didto dodong. wrong thread. tsk!
hahaha
sorry my bad  :Tongue: 
wala koy love problems kay wala koy love life. hahahaha

----------


## luff101

> ni posts nako didto dodong. wrong thread. tsk!
> hahaha
> sorry my bad 
> wala koy love problems kay wala koy love life. hahahaha


tsk2x!sige ipadayag imong yangongo ngadto miga!  :Cheesy:

----------


## michtiza

> tsk2x!sige ipadayag imong yangongo ngadto miga!


humana oi. nakasend nako sa blog ni @*nibbler*  :Wink: 
naghuwat nalang ko sa iyang email  :Smiley:

----------


## luff101

> humana oi. nakasend nako sa blog ni @nibler 
> naghuwat nalang ko sa iyang email



nahan ka ako na lay mo tarot read nimo? ahehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## michtiza

> nahan ka ako na lay mo tarot read nimo? ahehehe


kabaw d i ka? abi kog kanding ka? hahaha
ot nakay ta dri. kasab-an tas mods  :Tongue:

----------


## luff101

> kabaw d i ka? abi kog kanding ka? hahaha
> ot nakay ta dri. kasab-an tas mods


hahaha.. sorry Mods! Undangon na ta ni kay ma close nya ni nga thread.

----------


## michtiza

> hahaha.. sorry Mods! Undangon na ta ni kay ma close nya ni nga thread.


mamalik lang ta dri og naa natay love problems hahahaha. tsk

----------


## luff101

> mamalik lang ta dri og naa natay love problems hahahaha. tsk


tsk2x. nya imo daun e pm sa TS? Wa gabae.. hahaha   :2funny:

----------


## michtiza

> tsk2x. nya imo daun e pm sa TS? Wa gabae.. hahaha


hahaha maypag wala nalang. para y samok or problema hahaha
nganung e pm paman? nga pwd man mo post dri largo  :Tongue:

----------


## pink_mio

problema ko sa kwarta
napuno na ko sa utang

wala nay nahigugma nko

----------


## brilumz

problema ko sa akong lovelife lage..kay dili mi parehas ug relihiyon..

----------


## xetorkaiba

sauna naa koy kwarta sa gugma ko nag problema, karon noon nga wala koy kwarta nag problema gihapon kos gugma,  louya nako ani oi  :Cheesy:

----------


## tdenad

naigo kos usa ka bae. problem, 4 years older siya naku. any words of wisdom? hehe

----------


## xetorkaiba

> naigo kos usa ka bae. problem, 4 years older siya naku. any words of wisdom? hehe


age is just a number rman boss  :Smiley:  there's no harm in trying man pud pero sakit if ma reject ka .. hehe

----------


## jp.grafix

ang problema nako karon kay wala koy lablayp... hahahasula..

----------


## luff101

> hahaha maypag wala nalang. para y samok or problema hahaha
> nganung e pm paman? nga pwd man mo post dri largo



mas maau ug naa para naay problema para naay challenge.  :Cheesy: , pangita na ngadto kaw.. hehehe

----------


## malaya^

TALK TO PAPA joe!!! wahehe

----------


## tdenad

> age is just a number rman boss  there's no harm in trying man pud pero sakit if ma reject ka .. hehe


bitaw boss ni ingon nako niya about sa akong feelings. she's into her career pa daw. if familiar ka sa movie nga hitch, kabalo ka unsa meaning ana. haha. pero ganahan pa jud ta ra ba ko mo pursue pa jud.  :Cheesy:

----------


## jp.grafix

Dear TS,

Akong suliran kay mao ni, we broke up with my live-in partner a year ago na. It was not easy and believe me, hapit sad ko ma praning. Anyway, kapoyan man ko mosud nasad ug relationship. Naay mga fling2, pero kutob rajud dd2. dli nako feel mu step more than that. Focus nlang hinuon ko sa career. Maluoy sad ko sa uban ba nga they want more. I don't blame them. Murag gahi nlang jud cguro ko. Dli sad ko gwapo para gukdon ug chix hahaha. Feeler lang? just kiddin. Anyway, cguro nangita lang jud kog babae nga pwede minyuan, just maybe. 

Any advice?

----------


## arahdior

> Dear TS,
> 
> Akong suliran kay mao ni, we broke up with my live-in partner a year ago na. It was not easy and believe me, hapit sad ko ma praning. Anyway, kapoyan man ko mosud nasad ug relationship. Naay mga fling2, pero kutob rajud dd2. dli nako feel mu step more than that. Focus nlang hinuon ko sa career. Maluoy sad ko sa uban ba nga they want more. I don't blame them. Murag gahi nlang jud cguro ko. Dli sad ko gwapo para gukdon ug chix hahaha. Feeler lang? just kiddin. Anyway, cguro nangita lang jud kog babae nga pwede minyuan, just maybe. 
> 
> Any advice?


apil2x kug advice TS ha.. hehehe

Breaking up with someone na na part sa imung life ug love nmu is never easy.  i think what you feel is normal na there's hesitation to get into a new relationship pa cuz fresh paman kaayo inyong break up, 1 year ago pagd..  i think your heart is not completely healed pa thats why your feeling that way. don't rush things lang, sakto na imung gbuhat just focus on your career eventually along the way dghan pakag ma meet na girls. so enjoy lang sa and pray pd na someday youll meet the one for you najd... :Smiley: 

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## SteveFoxv2.0

> Dear TS,
> 
> Akong suliran kay mao ni, we broke up with my live-in partner a year ago na. It was not easy and believe me, hapit sad ko ma praning. Anyway, kapoyan man ko mosud nasad ug relationship. Naay mga fling2, pero kutob rajud dd2. dli nako feel mu step more than that. Focus nlang hinuon ko sa career. Maluoy sad ko sa uban ba nga they want more. I don't blame them. Murag gahi nlang jud cguro ko. Dli sad ko gwapo para gukdon ug chix hahaha. Feeler lang? just kiddin. Anyway, cguro nangita lang jud kog babae nga pwede minyuan, just maybe. 
> 
> Any advice?


Kung tan-aw nimo ganahan ka mupadayon sa career, aw padayon! Kung ganahan pa ka mutilaw ug mga chicks, aw padayon!
Pagtagbaw sa kinabuhi bossing! Padayona kung unsay ikalipay nimo.

Basta timan-i... ayaw gyud ug layat sa building.

----------


## jp.grafix

Thanks sa mga advice mga bossing. dli jud sayon as in, pero wala sad ko naabot sa point nga suicidal oie. I love my life and daghan pako pangarap sa buhay. first month kay mukmok jud ko sa hauz nako. painful kay watever I do will remind me of her, like manlaba, magluto, maligo etc. Inig work nako kay ma ok naman ko kay naa naman mga workmates nako sigeg tambag, problem nako ato is inig abot sa balay, grabe ka depress.

Few months kay cge nakog party2, like wasted na and such. Babae dd2 babae dri, then my ex got a new bf nasad. Pero ako padayun ghapon as single. I lost weight and dli nsad ko ganahan mu trabaho.

I went to norway, kay naa man akong family dd2. daghan kaaug gwapa dd2 and babae pa ang manguyab. Dghan sad ko naganahan pero once mu ana na gani ang babae nga uyab nami, mo dili naman nuon ko. faetz. Bisag dri sa cebu kay dili sad ko gusto nga maka uyab.

Dont get me wrong ha, dili ko himilian. karon rasad jud ni nahitabo nako. Dili man sad ko kaingon nga naa pakoy feelings sako ex kay dili naman ko affected watever balita madungog nako about niya. and dli sad ko mag stalk. ngano kaha ni sa. hahahaha

----------


## michtiza

^ maybe ur too scared to commit again. to be seriously in love again. loosen up  :Tongue: 
bdw maybe the right girl is not their yet. wait until love finds you again.
god bless  :Smiley:

----------


## jp.grafix

> ^ maybe ur too scared to commit again. to be seriously in love again. loosen up 
> bdw maybe the right girl is not their yet. wait until love finds you again.
> god bless


murag in.ana jud maam. wala man sad ko nangita karon ug girl. 5 months nako walay party2 or tagay2. gipa rentahan nalang nako ang balay and i lived here sa hauz namo sa lapu-lapu. anyway, im busy man sad learning new programming language para sa client nako sa Norway. So far, im ok now as single. Mao rato akong problem why dli ko ganahan mo commit balik.

thanks sa inyung mga tambag  :Cheesy:  really appreciate it.

----------


## michtiza

> murag in.ana jud maam. wala man sad ko nangita karon ug girl. 5 months nako walay party2 or tagay2. gipa rentahan nalang nako ang balay and i lived here sa hauz namo sa lapu-lapu. anyway, im busy man sad learning new programming language para sa client nako sa Norway. So far, im ok now as single. Mao rato akong problem why dli ko ganahan mo commit balik.
> 
> thanks sa inyung mga tambag  really appreciate it.


 same here. its so hard to start trusting a person again.
problema rana usahay ang lovelife gud. career sah ta ron. hahaha
happy raman sad ko nga single and a lot of people kay dili muto-o nga single ko. hahaha
basin choosy radaw ko. haha

partly true, kay di pako ready og di sad nako type ang mga umaaligid. hihi
but i do entertain them. di sad ko mangsnob hehe

----------


## jp.grafix

> same here. its so hard to start trusting a person again.
> problema rana usahay ang lovelife gud. career sah ta ron. hahaha
> happy raman sad ko nga single and a lot of people kay dili muto-o nga single ko. hahaha
> basin choosy radaw ko. haha
> 
> partly true, kay di pako ready og di sad nako type ang mga umaaligid. hihi
> but i do entertain them. di sad ko mangsnob hehe


same2 rajud diay tag situation. maypa jud career lang sa ta ani, anyway muabot raman jud na ba if gustuhon lang jud nato.
y man sad dli ka tuohan nga single ka? anyway, its ok to enteratin  ur suitors as well, abi plang nya snobbera ka hehe.

as long as happy ka with wat ur doin ryt now, then that wud be fine. enjoy lang sa ka karon  :Wink:

----------


## brilumz

> Dear TS,
> 
> Akong suliran kay mao ni, we broke up with my live-in partner a year ago na. It was not easy and believe me, hapit sad ko ma praning. Anyway, kapoyan man ko mosud nasad ug relationship. Naay mga fling2, pero kutob rajud dd2. dli nako feel mu step more than that. Focus nlang hinuon ko sa career. Maluoy sad ko sa uban ba nga they want more. I don't blame them. Murag gahi nlang jud cguro ko. Dli sad ko gwapo para gukdon ug chix hahaha. Feeler lang? just kiddin. Anyway, cguro nangita lang jud kog babae nga pwede minyuan, just maybe. 
> 
> Any advice?


naa na daghan sa bukid TS..pili lang ngadto.. pero kasagaran gihandos na man sa carbon..gihimong ukay2x..

----------


## SteveFoxv2.0

> Thanks sa mga advice mga bossing. dli jud sayon as in, pero wala sad ko naabot sa point nga suicidal oie. I love my life and daghan pako pangarap sa buhay. first month kay mukmok jud ko sa hauz nako. painful kay watever I do will remind me of her, like manlaba, magluto, maligo etc. Inig work nako kay ma ok naman ko kay naa naman mga workmates nako sigeg tambag, problem nako ato is inig abot sa balay, grabe ka depress.


I hope naligo gyud ka atong first month mourning period nimo boss. jk




> I went to norway, kay naa man akong family dd2. daghan kaaug gwapa dd2 and babae pa ang manguyab. Dghan sad ko naganahan pero once mu ana na gani ang babae nga uyab nami, mo dili naman nuon ko. faetz. Bisag dri sa cebu kay dili sad ko gusto nga maka uyab.
> 
> Dont get me wrong ha, dili ko himilian. karon rasad jud ni nahitabo nako. Dili man sad ko kaingon nga naa pakoy feelings sako ex kay dili naman ko affected watever balita madungog nako about niya. and dli sad ko mag stalk. ngano kaha ni sa. hahahaha


Nara ra man diay na! Ilis ta ug kinabuhi bossing! Norwegian girls <3

----------


## recca_

still clinging if theres a chance to win back my ex-gf. i broke up with her because shes not into a deep-serious relationship, would rather go out sa mga kafriends nya rather spending time sa partner nya btw. like her a lot but i dnt want to go to crying session again where murag kog bata muhilak and punching concrete walls in which i dnt normally do that.

until now, we still see each other once in a while. talk to her if she has no one to talk to.

im still stalking her fb page and felt jealous if she is with somebody sa mga posts nya.



opinions please. thanks.

----------


## jp.grafix

> I hope naligo gyud ka atong first month mourning period nimo boss. jk
> 
> 
> 
> Nara ra man diay na! Ilis ta ug kinabuhi bossing! Norwegian girls <3


Naligo sad tawn ko boss hahahahaha... lisud na ma.aan nya tag buang ana hahaha...

Grabe ka gwapa mga babae dd2 boss.. grabe ka sexy, kay hilig ug gym ang mga babae.. like squat, padako sa butt.
Everytime mag gym ko, dli man ko kalikay ug tan.aw kay tentalizing kaau hahaha. tara boss ilis ta.. hahaha

----------


## jp.grafix

> still clinging if theres a chance to win back my ex-gf. i broke up with her because shes not into a deep-serious relationship, would rather go out sa mga kafriends nya rather spending time sa partner nya btw. like her a lot but i dnt want to go to crying session again where murag kog bata muhilak and punching concrete walls in which i dnt normally do that.
> 
> until now, we still see each other once in a while. talk to her if she has no one to talk to.
> 
> im still stalking her fb page and felt jealous if she is with somebody sa mga posts nya.
> 
> 
> 
> opinions please. thanks.


Boss i feel you. But here's my advice. Ma feel man nimo ang babae if ganahan pa nimo or dli. tan.aw nimo worth it ba imu time para makig balik niya? or willing ba sad siya? For me lang ha, if imu uyab gusto pa mag cgeg party2 or laag2 with friends, then she's not dead serious about the relationship. Bata pana ug huna2.

Now here's another thing, don't stalk her. Ur just hurting urself. it's like digging your own grave. pangitag lingaw, like go out with friends sad. Dli worth it ang relationship if ikaw ra ang nag work ana. there's a lot of girls out there. and believe me, naay juy mo seryoso ug relasyon. maybe not now, but someday.

----------


## recca_

> Boss i feel you. But here's my advice. Ma feel man nimo ang babae if ganahan pa nimo or dli. tan.aw nimo worth it ba imu time para makig balik niya? or willing ba sad siya? For me lang ha, if imu uyab gusto pa mag cgeg party2 or laag2 with friends, then she's not dead serious about the relationship. Bata pana ug huna2.
> 
> Now here's another thing, don't stalk her. Ur just hurting urself. it's like digging your own grave. pangitag lingaw, like go out with friends sad. Dli worth it ang relationship if ikaw ra ang nag work ana. there's a lot of girls out there. and believe me, naay juy mo seryoso ug relasyon. maybe not now, but someday.



thanks sa payo n i appreciated it a lot sir. im longing for her mn gud nga hoping one day magbag-o xa. naa koy nakit-an nga batasan sa iya nga wla nako nakit-an sa uban. sigh, maybe if i find that batasan to other friends, maybe i can replace her. for now, if mingawon ko sa office or wla koy buhaton, mgscan lng ko sa mga photos namu or stalk her fb page. 

cheers!

----------


## jp.grafix

> thanks sa payo n i appreciated it a lot sir. im longing for her mn gud nga hoping one day magbag-o xa. naa koy nakit-an nga batasan sa iya nga wla nako nakit-an sa uban. sigh, maybe if i find that batasan to other friends, maybe i can replace her. for now, if mingawon ko sa office or wla koy buhaton, mgscan lng ko sa mga photos namu or stalk her fb page. 
> 
> cheers!


No problem boss.. kasabot ko sa imung situation and believe me, ive done that. later on nka realize sad ko nga sayop.
Yah let's say naa siay something nga wala sa uban, but there are things nga naa sa lain nga wala sad niya. ayaw i revolve imung world niya kay ikaw rajud ang masakitan. its never easy, and i can feel you.

Go out, have fun. enjoy other people's company. you need distraction, the more mag inusara ka, the more ma remind ka niya.
Better gani if wala kay commu niya, to give time for urself and to reflect what you really want. Missing sum1 is not wrong, but obsession is.

Anyway, at the end of the day, it's ur decision still. My opinion is just a guide for you to know nga dli ra ikaw ang nag agi ana.  :Wink:

----------


## recca_

> No problem boss.. kasabot ko sa imung situation and believe me, ive done that. later on nka realize sad ko nga sayop.
> Yah let's say naa siay something nga wala sa uban, but there are things nga naa sa lain nga wala sad niya. ayaw i revolve imung world niya kay ikaw rajud ang masakitan. its never easy, and i can feel you.
> 
> Go out, have fun. enjoy other people's company. you need distraction, the more mag inusara ka, the more ma remind ka niya.
> Better gani if wala kay commu niya, to give time for urself and to reflect what you really want. Missing sum1 is not wrong, but obsession is.
> 
> Anyway, at the end of the day, it's ur decision still. My opinion is just a guide for you to know nga dli ra ikaw ang nag agi ana.


noted sir and thanks. hopefully i can let go and move on.

----------


## minty_meh

> bitaw...mao sad nay reason nga masakitan ta coz we're expecting too much and at the end we fell to our own trap.. sometimes, we overlook our actions and behaviors coz we are focusing on the person that we sometimes badly dreaming of..


yah! right..  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

> problema ko sa kwarta
> napuno na ko sa utang
> 
> wala nay nahigugma nko



guess, dats everyone problem!  :Cheesy:  money jud isa sa problma sa isa ka relationshp.. mostly girls nowadays prefer jud naay money ang guy.. but for me.. dili man kaau importante ang money.. more important is kabalo mubudget sa kwarta..  :Smiley:  budgetting is really important..

bout sa girl.. first and foremost, u have to settle ur self first. its not a gud thing na dghan utang coz dat may cause a future problem sa imu relationship.. next, ul search for da ryt girl..  :Smiley:  i dont believe na wla nay mahigugma nmu, 'no man is an island'.. u just have to search for the ryt girl.. ung accept ka whoever u are and whatever u have.. not basically da girls na 'maluho or material lover.' Coz dat kind of girls dont easily get satisfied.. so goodluck!  :Smiley:  one thing.. girls love boys who are hard working..  :Cheesy:

----------


## minty_meh

> problema ko sa akong lovelife lage..kay dili mi parehas ug relihiyon..



yep.. lisud jud na na situation.  :Sad:  but ang solusyon ra ana is.. how love grows in each of u.. simply because one must sacrifice to love.. naa jud usa sa inyo ang willing magpaconvert. and i know its really a hard thing.. but u just have to risk it all if cya na ba jud ang right one for you.. so weight da situation first.. and whatever da result, be sure alang regrets.  :Smiley:

----------


## minty_meh

Yey! everyone is giving der advice.. Thanks for all da help guys!  :Smiley: 






> Dear TS,
> 
> Akong suliran kay mao ni, we broke up with my live-in partner a year ago na. It was not easy and believe me, hapit sad ko ma praning. Anyway, kapoyan man ko mosud nasad ug relationship. Naay mga fling2, pero kutob rajud dd2. dli nako feel mu step more than that. Focus nlang hinuon ko sa career. Maluoy sad ko sa uban ba nga they want more. I don't blame them. Murag gahi nlang jud cguro ko. Dli sad ko gwapo para gukdon ug chix hahaha. Feeler lang? just kiddin. Anyway, cguro nangita lang jud kog babae nga pwede minyuan, just maybe. 
> 
> Any advice?



for me.. ur feelings are just normal. its how it really does. love. pain. play and mingle again. and hesitant for being committed. and love again...

im on my fifth year relationship.. though im still young, i have dis feeling na i want him for da rest of my life.. and if dat break up happens, i really dont know if how will i fight for it.. but one thing is for sure, u have to move on. yeah, diverting ur self to career is a must help jud. grow wid ur carreer.. dats a life fulfilling though der something in u who is broken inside..

guess flirting to girls is still normal cause everyone needs to move on from da past. but are u really happy 'just flirting?' i know ders inside you na gustong gusto mo na mgcommit kaso ur just afraid.. afraid of falling inlove agan.. and afraid of getting hurt again and agan.. but u know wat,pano ka maiinlove nyan if hindi ka willing masaktan ulit? pain is a must to lived cause after pain u will find happiness..

y not risk ur self? or give it a try? u just have to ''OPEN UR SELF and FORGOT ALL THOSE PAIN''.. Start searching for true love again, coz for a guy like u, u dont wait for destiny coz its u making ur own destiny. (lalaki kasi ang manliligaw. hehe ) ders no harm in trying to love nman and being committed again. basta open ur self.. coz sayang naman, nobody knows dat da ''right one'' is really der.. kaw lang ung takot magmhal ulit. forget those pain and be happy, dats how life goes..  :Smiley:

----------


## jp.grafix

> Yey! everyone is giving der advice.. Thanks for all da help guys! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me.. ur feelings are just normal. its how it really does. love. pain. play and mingle again. and hesitant for being committed. and love again...
> 
> ...


thanks sa advice. good for you kay dugay2 nasad mo.

anyway as for me, i dont know if hadlok ba ko nga mu fall again. libug sad gani ko. ive met several girls and believe me, i tried to love again, pero dli man jud. naa gani muabot sa point nga ako nalang magpalayo sa babae kay i dont want to hurt them, not like biyaan nako or wat, its just that murag dli nako mahatag ang tanan unlike sa mga ex nako b4. ako na gani ang maluoy sa babae.

if only i can love again whole-heartedly then gibuhat na nako.. and i swear nka move on nasad jud ko. i feel like there's sumthing missing in me nga wala pa nako nakita.. like a puzzle perhaps. maybe, if naay mka complete ani nga puzzle then maybe mao nato ang next nga mahalon jud nako. im not afraid to love again.

libug sa? hehehe

----------


## michtiza

> thanks sa advice. good for you kay dugay2 nasad mo.
> 
> anyway as for me, i dont know if hadlok ba ko nga mu fall again. libug sad gani ko. ive met several girls and believe me, i tried to love again, pero dli man jud. naa gani muabot sa point nga ako nalang magpalayo sa babae kay i dont want to hurt them, not like biyaan nako or wat, its just that murag dli nako mahatag ang tanan unlike sa mga ex nako b4. ako na gani ang maluoy sa babae.
> 
> if only i can love again whole-heartedly then gibuhat na nako.. and i swear nka move on nasad jud ko. i feel like there's sumthing missing in me nga wala pa nako nakita.. like a puzzle perhaps. maybe, if naay mka complete ani nga puzzle then maybe mao nato ang next nga mahalon jud nako. im not afraid to love again.
> 
> libug sa? hehehe


basig laki napud imung gusto uyabon. hahaha
etry daw basin mo work. hehehe joke ra!

----------


## jp.grafix

> basig laki napud imung gusto uyabon. hahaha
> etry daw basin mo work. hehehe joke ra!


nayabag na hahahahaha.. bsag unsaon ug bali2 straight jud ko :P hahahaha
in.ani jud ko. after breakup kay it takes years b4 ko maka uyab balik.. hehehe

----------


## minty_meh

> thanks sa advice. good for you kay dugay2 nasad mo.
> 
> anyway as for me, i dont know if hadlok ba ko nga mu fall again. libug sad gani ko. ive met several girls and believe me, i tried to love again, pero dli man jud. naa gani muabot sa point nga ako nalang magpalayo sa babae kay i dont want to hurt them, not like biyaan nako or wat, its just that murag dli nako mahatag ang tanan unlike sa mga ex nako b4. ako na gani ang maluoy sa babae.
> 
> if only i can love again whole-heartedly then gibuhat na nako.. and i swear nka move on nasad jud ko. i feel like there's sumthing missing in me nga wala pa nako nakita.. like a puzzle perhaps. maybe, if naay mka complete ani nga puzzle then maybe mao nato ang next nga mahalon jud nako. im not afraid to love again.
> 
> libug sa? hehehe




well for dat, love will find its way.. darating at darating din c girl na para sau. and i admire u coz i know ur da type of guy who would only settle for the 'best girl'.. i like serious relationship and i know ur kind of dat.  :Smiley:  guys who wants serious commitment are da ones who loves deeply & genuinely.  :Smiley:  and i salute u for dat.. hope makita mo na cya someday.. dont worry, ur too young not to find her. wait nlang wen da ryt girl comes along. (hintay hintay lang pag may time.hihi ) and surely, dat missing puzzle will find its piece to make it complete. best of luck..  :Smiley:

----------


## xetorkaiba

> bitaw boss ni ingon nako niya about sa akong feelings. she's into her career pa daw. if familiar ka sa movie nga hitch, kabalo ka unsa meaning ana. haha. pero ganahan pa jud ta ra ba ko mo pursue pa jud.


aw kung ing.ana man gani ang sitwasyon boss, try to move on nalng, focus lng pud sa imong career, wa ta khibaw basin puhon kamo ra gihapon ang mag abot diba?

----------


## brilumz

> yah! right..


sort of.hahah  :Cheesy:  dapat... hinay-hinay lang..

----------


## Passport

*NB: this is not about me and my wife @four23, i just copied it from a column in a local paper. I am interested to get a glimpse on how istoryans think about this real life situation. 

the article is printed here* http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/171013/clueless-gf-cant-take-a-hint*



dear @minty_meh,

I am a 34-year-old physician with a 32-year-old girlfriend of seven years who is also a physician.
We have a tumultuous relationship. I usually initiate our breakups because of her unabated jealousy, paranoia, possessiveness and controlling ways.

She gets crazy over forwarded texts from females I met way before her.
She checks my Facebook account and interrogates me about girls innocently photographed beside me.
I can tell you more nightmare stories but thats not my main problem.
I dont love her anymore. When we reconciled for the nth time, I just knew it was over. Finished. It has become a one-way relationship.

Despite her promises, she would change for a short time but inevitably go back to her controlling ways.
And now, she is dropping hints of marriage!
People around us think it is long overdue, but my trusted friends know differently.
They say I am being unfair because I am leading her on instead of making a clean break.
I feel trapped in a nightmare. Wanting to break free, I act like a real jerk with my short temper, I deliberately refuse to answer her calls and texts, miss important dates and birthdays, find excuses not to visit her in their house.

I know she knows I have already checked out of this relationship but she wont quit on me.
The usual things I found endearing and cute about her are now just irritating.
I dont think about her anymore, unless she calls or sends a text.
When I try to bait her into a fight, she keeps quiet or just says goodbye and hangs up. The next day she acts like nothing happened.

Theres morewe havent had s3x for 15 months because I dont want her to feel used. Isnt that red flag enough?
She stubbornly clings to a happy-ever-after for us.

Theres not even a third party involved. Ive remained faithful despite of everything, and that truly breaks my heart. How do I make her understand and accept that this is the end of the line for us?*

----------


## fragile19

do having *** on first date makes you a little less of a woman.. and it would not lead into more deeper relationship with a guy if fall into bed with him on your first date?

----------


## brilumz

unsay buhaton if duha imong naibgan..but wala jud ka nila pansina..  :Sad:

----------


## jrauxtero@yahoo.com

> Seeing someone from the past whom you've thought no longer affects you
> but after that split second, all your efforts of making yourself whole again,
> simply went down the drain... Now back to square one. Pffffffft.
> 
> Love love love, why do you have to be so complicated?


Likaye ang uyab2x d naka makasugat pa anang problemaha..jeje

----------


## jrauxtero@yahoo.com

One isa ug dli many o daghan ko pwabs bowt sa love..only mao rani... na wa  pajuy nidawat sa akong love 22 girls bisan usa way naluoy.....swakk!

----------


## femchien

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## jrauxtero@yahoo.com

akong probs lage...kay i don't know unsaon naho para magkauyab me ne @*femchien*..help mehh.swakk!

----------


## femchien

> akong probs lage...kay i don't know unsaon naho para magkauyab me ne @*femchien*..help mehh.swakk!


ayaw pag hinubog brad !  :Cheesy:

----------


## jrauxtero@yahoo.com

> ayaw pag hinubog brad !


Hubog na d i ron ang mahigugma brad....haha swakk!  love me and I will love u more than ur love @*femchien*

----------


## rastraineclyde

pastilan jud ning uyab2x..... mahinayak man jud ta.....

----------


## blandknighty12

Tabang mga Kaistoryans  

Nagbuwag mi skong uyab kay tungod gnahan daw sha ma independent kay murag dependent na daw sha sko, gnahan sha more time with her friends daw, hugot daw kaeu ko niya like muana ko ayaw palabe inom ha ? or uli na before 12 am. and di pd gnahan iya kuya nko ambot lng ngano. So gabuwag mi, after ana, ana sha nga gnahan daw niya friends mi, gnahan sha naa rko prmi niya, gnahan sha mao jpjn amu tawganay, Mu Kiss, Hug ug moHolding Hands sha nko, Galibog ko unsa ni du.

Nangayo nkog chance niya para ibalik amu relationship, ka 3rd na gnena pero gnahan jpn sha nga in.ana ug set.up.

Unsay ako buhaton ani ? kabaw mn ko masakitan rko if padayon ni pero love kaeu nko siya gd, Gihatag na nko tanan niya, love, care, time, everything a woman can ask from a man.

Unsa mn angay nko buhaton ?

----------


## darkvampire

di gyud sweet akong uyab..paeta..ako n sya pirmi ingon na lambingon pod ko...huhuhu
di p gyud mo text pirmi kay dili daw sya gnhan magsige text kay kapoi..huhey..!

----------


## 2nderemperror

> di gyud sweet akong uyab..paeta..ako n sya pirmi ingon na lambingon pod ko...huhuhu
> di p gyud mo text pirmi kay dili daw sya gnhan magsige text kay kapoi..huhey..!


pangutan-a nalang na siya sa klaro kung unsa joy tinuod ani nya. saons

----------


## aleesh98

Naa koy prob naa jud koy first love and until now xa lang jud ghpon nya saon mana nako naminyo naman ko naa pud ko baby.. pero akong calling dili man akong husband...need some advice

----------


## AMD_infinium05

akong problem is the word itself.

----------


## AMD_infinium05

> Naa koy prob naa jud koy first love and until now xa lang jud ghpon nya saon mana nako naminyo naman ko naa pud ko baby.. pero akong calling dili man akong husband...need some advice


let go of whats holding you off. in the first place, you said yes to your ex boyfriend to be your husband. So thats a good ground to bury the things that bothering you. I know its not easy, emotions were never easy. NEVER WAS AND WILL NEVER BE

----------


## 2nderemperror

> Naa koy prob naa jud koy first love and until now xa lang jud ghpon nya saon mana nako naminyo naman ko naa pud ko baby.. pero akong calling dili man akong husband...need some advice


pagpaka-busy nalang sa imong baby ug sa imong family na karon. ayaw pagpaka-unfair sa imong husband. be a good mother and a good wife. humana imong love story. settled na ka. that's a fact. maka move on ra ka ana sooner basta imoha lang e-focus imong self sa imohang family na karon. ayaw ibilin imong kaugalingon sa past. pwede nimo e-treasure to nga moments ninyo sauna sa imong first love pero dili naka pwede pa mobalik pa ato.

----------


## bula1980

akong problem kay love itself  :Cheesy:

----------


## aleesh98

> let go of whats holding you off. in the first place, you said yes to your ex boyfriend to be your husband. So thats a good ground to bury the things that bothering you. I know its not easy, emotions were never easy. NEVER WAS AND WILL NEVER BE


lisud btw jud actually lahi to akong x lahi sad ni akong na husband

----------


## aleesh98

> pagpaka-busy nalang sa imong baby ug sa imong family na karon. ayaw pagpaka-unfair sa imong husband. be a good mother and a good wife. humana imong love story. settled na ka. that's a fact. maka move on ra ka ana sooner basta imoha lang e-focus imong self sa imohang family na karon. ayaw ibilin imong kaugalingon sa past. pwede nimo e-treasure to nga moments ninyo sauna sa imong first love pero dili naka pwede pa mobalik pa ato.


hala noh/?correct thank you kaau sa advice ha?sakto jud ka... pero mas ok unta to noh if naa ako husband dre lisud man gud nanarbaho sa lau...mura ra ghapon ug solo ko pero happy lang ghapon kay naa man baby kuyog so dili na diay solo.

----------


## bluelhady

> di gyud sweet akong uyab..paeta..ako n sya pirmi ingon na lambingon pod ko...huhuhu
> di p gyud mo text pirmi kay dili daw sya gnhan magsige text kay kapoi..huhey..!


Pagkaila nimu sa imo bayu miss @*darkvampire*, sweet na siya daan o dili? kung dili, aww, di na angay ikahibulong kay basin in.ana na jud na siya. Pero kung sweet siya sa una unya karon di na, aww, alams na  :Cheesy: 
kung sa text pod, gitapolan siya! kasimple ra ana nga effort? ageyy,  i smell something fishy hehe.

----------


## 2nderemperror

> hala noh/?correct thank you kaau sa advice ha?sakto jud ka... pero mas ok unta to noh if naa ako husband dre lisud man gud nanarbaho sa lau...mura ra ghapon ug solo ko pero happy lang ghapon kay naa man baby kuyog so dili na diay solo.


okay ra na uy if naa sa layo imong bana. mo uli ra bitaw pud na siya sooner sa inyo diba?
basta same lang sa ako giingon, focus lang sa baby ug sa imong family na karon..
mao na man na imong present karon..
anyway, you're welcome  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bluelhady

> Naa koy prob naa jud koy first love and until now xa lang jud ghpon nya saon mana nako naminyo naman ko naa pud ko baby.. pero akong calling dili man akong husband...need some advice


tinuod jud diay ning ilang ingon nga first love never dies? heheh 
 Advice nako nimu miss @*aleesh98*, focus na lang ka sa imong family. 
Sila maoy atimana.
Don't waste your time thinking about your first love.
You cant change the fact now that you're married. Instead, be a good wife and a mother to your baby.
lovable man kaha ng imo bana? tudloi nalang na imong heart. sooner or later, makat-on ra na.
good luck  :Smiley:

----------


## xandro

> Any worries about love? Tell me about it.. I will make some advices..  and everybody are free to make their advices too..


i think ts... i have a problem about love.....i falling for you!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Passport

> i think ts... i have a problem about love.....i falling for you!!!!!


libog man gani ka kuha passport.. mag problema na pud kas gugma .. hehe

----------


## kamikaze_007

and if you don't like me, as i do you; i understand. who would pick a daisy in a field of roses.

----------


## xandro

> libog man gani ka kuha passport.. mag problema na pud kas gugma .. hehe


hahahaha,....ikaw jud boss..ikaw ako sunod plano passport...hopefully asap..

----------


## illidan_great

> Tabang mga Kaistoryans  
> 
> Nagbuwag mi skong uyab kay tungod gnahan daw sha ma independent kay murag dependent na daw sha sko, gnahan sha more time with her friends daw, hugot daw kaeu ko niya like muana ko ayaw palabe inom ha ? or uli na before 12 am. and di pd gnahan iya kuya nko ambot lng ngano. So gabuwag mi, after ana, ana sha nga gnahan daw niya friends mi, gnahan sha naa rko prmi niya, gnahan sha mao jpjn amu tawganay, Mu Kiss, Hug ug moHolding Hands sha nko, Galibog ko unsa ni du.
> 
> Nangayo nkog chance niya para ibalik amu relationship, ka 3rd na gnena pero gnahan jpn sha nga in.ana ug set.up.
> 
> Unsay ako buhaton ani ? kabaw mn ko masakitan rko if padayon ni pero love kaeu nko siya gd, Gihatag na nko tanan niya, love, care, time, everything a woman can ask from a man.
> 
> Unsa mn angay nko buhaton ?


simple, she wants you to be her FUBU. no commitment and that your relationship is just disposable.

----------


## darkvampire

> Pagkaila nimu sa imo bayu miss @*darkvampire*, sweet na siya daan o dili? kung dili, aww, di na angay ikahibulong kay basin in.ana na jud na siya. Pero kung sweet siya sa una unya karon di na, aww, alams na 
> kung sa text pod, gitapolan siya! kasimple ra ana nga effort? ageyy,  i smell something fishy hehe.


dli jud n sya sweet nga pagkatwo..pero gisabutan nmn n nmu gud na iya paningkamutan nga mahimong sweet in exchange s akong pag kamaldita(usahay)hehe! 
Mao sd lage na lalisan nmu pirmi ai..kanang di sya gnhn magtext2..kay wala kuno sya naanad..nya nia r mn kuno mi s usa k lugar..huhuhu
Gnhan bya pod mga girls nga pirmi mahinumduman s uyab...

----------


## helvetica

akong problem is ang guy nga akong nagustohan karon. we're basically on the same page but dili sya ganahan sa idea of a long distance relationship. nag hold back sad ko because wala sad siya experience with relationships. unsaon man ni nako? i have been told that if it feels right, then fight for it... pero unsaon man? uli nalang kaha ko og cebu ani para ka kita nako ug gugma...  :Tongue:

----------


## 2nderemperror

> akong problem is ang guy nga akong nagustohan karon. we're basically on the same page but dili sya ganahan sa idea of a long distance relationship. nag hold back sad ko because wala sad siya experience with relationships. unsaon man ni nako? i have been told that if it feels right, then fight for it... pero unsaon man? uli nalang kaha ko og cebu ani para ka kita nako ug gugma...


kung dili pa kaayo deep imong gusto nya, aw atras nalang siguro? kesa makabuhat pa mo ug damages sa usag-usa later on. lisod man sad nang ikaw ray mo fight para sa inyong relationship, samotan pa jud kung long distance.. di raba ganahan ang guy ug long distance. lisod na nga magsilbi kay isa pa sad, lisod jud na madala ug agak ang relationship nga usa ray naningkamot.

kung sa bike pa na.. naguba pa ang kadina, flat pa jud ang ligid sa likod! tsk tsk -_-)

----------


## beyee

Not much of a huge problem that would dampen my spirits..
Just a teeny bit glitch, when I do like someone, it always ends 
up in a Friendzone whirlpool of misfortunes lols 

Unrequited love stinks  :Tongue:

----------


## C'thulhu

> akong problem is ang guy nga akong nagustohan karon. we're basically on the same page but dili sya ganahan sa idea of a long distance relationship. nag hold back sad ko because wala sad siya experience with relationships. unsaon man ni nako? i have been told that if it feels right, then fight for it... pero unsaon man? uli nalang kaha ko og cebu ani para ka kita nako ug gugma...


This is highly dependent on how much you really like the guy... Since ikaw man ang mas experienced, most usually ikaw ang mu lead sa relationship ninyu ug asa na padung... You can start with ldr, then work from there, if naa ba jud direction. Good Luck... "Fortune favors the bold"...  :Smiley: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Not much of a huge problem that would dampen my spirits..
> Just a teeny bit glitch, when I do like someone, it always ends 
> up in a Friendzone whirlpool of misfortunes lols 
> 
> Unrequited love stinks


Nah, just keep on going, you will get there, eventually...  :Smiley:

----------


## beyee

> This is highly dependent on how much you really like the guy... Since ikaw man ang mas experienced, most usually ikaw ang mu lead sa relationship ninyu ug asa na padung... You can start with ldr, then work from there, if naa ba jud direction. Good Luck... "Fortune favors the bold"... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just keep on going, you will get there, eventually...


Yupyup, in time I'll be blessed with the right parking space 
which is rightfully mine  :wink:

----------


## C'thulhu

> Yupyup, in time I'll be blessed with the right parking space 
> which is rightfully mine


yup yup, yaw lang sab park sa disabled ha? j/k  :tongue:

----------


## beyee

> yup yup, yaw lang sab park sa disabled ha? j/k


Of course, got no plans of ending up having a handicapped heart hahaha  :2funny: 

Pardon for my cornball punch line  :Tongue:

----------


## Pinkman

Naa koy girl nga crush kaayo nako. Crush pd ko niya. After ana naka ka mutual understanding mi. Di pa daw sya reading makipag in a relationship. Di pa daw ready kuno. After ana nawad'an na syag gana nako. Tihik nakayg text. Way tagad. Wala tanan. After pila ka weeks nana syay lain ka MU. Maoya tawn nako. Akong gi buhat tanan para nya pero iya ra jod kong gi buhian og sayon kaayo. Mura rag ka buhi og basura. Grabi jod kaayo akong pagka maoy ato nga time. Karon nagpatagad nsad og balik. Akong choice is dili nlng pansinon kay basig ma ibog mapd

----------


## P-Chan

We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work

----------


## Echelnalf

Nagmahay na ang peg.

----------


## Graffitivoir

Duna kay quality nga wala niya makita sa iyang bag-o,
siya ray nakahibalo kung unsa.

----------


## LYN2793

basin dili judna PARA IMOHA..NAA pay lain..dont give up bro!!

- - - Updated - - -

basin wala jud naibog nimo bro..

----------


## trinalla

wa pa cya ka get over

----------


## freetaste

way lami iyang current boyfriend  :Cheesy:

----------


## BeginnerME

only know you love her when you let it go
and you let it go...
Passenger - Let her go

naka relate cguro :Smiley: 

FACT is naa na siya uyab.
Q: naka move on na ba siya? 
Q: unsa man iya mga txt/msg nimo? makig balik ba siya nimo?
Q: basin gusto lang friends lang gihapon mo?

kung wlay clear pa ang kanang mga pangutana. pakisusi usa
ug ayaw kalimot nga ur life will move on bisan paman sa imong mga pagduha2x

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

if it's bothering u then tell her. basin tubayan sad nimo mao ni-gara.

----------


## salbahis

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


basin gusto fubu?

----------


## beyee

Why did you guys break up to begin with?

Who broke up with whom?

What does she usually talk about in her PMs, chat or text?

----------


## xandro

ts...ayaw ana..low ra au kag "self esteem" dili ka gwapo dili ka bati.. peru USO ka ts..  :Wink: 
.ayaw pagdali ts kay makahinayak niya kag saup...

don't question your fate bro.. wla xa gihatg kung dili nato kaya...usa rana sa mga pagsuway..

----------


## cloudduster

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


Kung android or apple ka, pwede ra ka maka install og app para mo block sa text. Yes, it's perfectly normal nga mag sige pag text text para e check kung wa ba ka mag hikog.. LOL

----------


## luff101

Para d na siya sige text nimo TS ihatag ako number.. hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## iang

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


i can relate to this. Don't want to block him sa FB coz feel palang niya bitter ko. Don't want to reply to his messages coz i dont want to start a converstion. Should i block him nalng or continue to be silent coz sooner or later makapuyan rasad siya cge msg?

----------


## iang

> Kung android or apple ka, pwede ra ka maka install og app para mo block sa text. Yes, it's perfectly normal nga mag sige pag text text para e check kung wa ba ka mag hikog.. LOL





> Para d na siya sige text nimo TS ihatag ako number.. hehehe


hahahaha :2funny:

----------


## larisse

ts,
basin gusto na ug 2nd chance  :Cheesy:

----------


## kentoy0224

separation anxiety. quite common among couples who just recently broke up. that will pass in time. naghandum lang na siya TS sa nawala niya. if di na nimo tagdon eventually that will fade.

----------


## Bahalina-boy

makig txtmate siguro nimo ts

----------


## cuteboy_kahoy

hatag nalang dri sa mga single TS>..

----------


## slabs7

ngano mo reply man sad ka? e seen zoned, mapul-an rana sa iya sige papansin

----------


## bluelhady

basin gugma-an pa sya sa imo TS

----------


## unappreciated

swerte ka ts kay sige'g message imong ex nimo
ang uban gani diha naglaom nga mu message man lang nila ilang ex hahahaha jk

you had closure ba jud?

----------


## luff101

> hahahaha


Ingna ko kung d na jud madala iya sige pag cge ug text kay andam ra ko mo salu Ts.. Thanks!.. wahahaaha  :Smiley:

----------


## iang

gwapo cgru ni c TS kay dli ka get over iya gf. hehehe

----------


## quackneat

edeadma lang  :Smiley:

----------


## P-Chan

> FACT is naa na siya uyab.
> Q: naka move on na ba siya? 
> Q: unsa man iya mga txt/msg nimo? makig balik ba siya nimo?
> Q: basin gusto lang friends lang gihapon mo?


A1 feel nako naka move on unta toh siya kay naa na man siya bago
A2 usually kana naa daw siya mga pangutana or something (non-sense) then di ang sunod is "hey, you there?" nth times
A3 ni hisgot naman toh di na daw siya gusto ma friends





> if it's bothering u then tell her. basin tubayan sad nimo mao ni-gara.


mo gara toh for sure if tubagan..  :Sad: 




> Why did you guys break up to begin with?
> 
> Who broke up with whom?


ako nag buwag.. kapoyan nako cge away... permi daw ko naai lain babae permi kuyog.. (which is false of course) 




> ts,
> basin gusto na ug 2nd chance


I don't know.. na libog ko... 




> ngano mo reply man sad ka? e seen zoned, mapul-an rana sa iya sige papansin


basin client or supplier (wala ako gi save ilang number kay cge ilis).. panagsa ang kauoban nako sa office mo huwam ug lain nga #kay  wa sila load




> you had closure ba jud?


I think so, gi pa cool for a week then nag kita mi to talk then after.. off we go sa amo seperate ways




> edeadma lang


tried pero lisod distracting kaayo kay ambi nimo importante pero di diay.. hahayz  :Sad:

----------


## quackneat

basin naa pa sad ky feelings or love para niya ky mapansin man gyud nimo.

----------


## NuRik0

dpende.. if love pa nimo ang imong ex.. imong tubayan balik.. pero dili na gani.. like what quackneat said.. deadma 100% to the max.

----------


## P-Chan

> basin naa pa sad ky feelings or love para niya ky mapansin man gyud nimo.


wa naman mam, zero

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

Mao na sya gitwag ang PAGMAHAY NI INDAY NGA NIKALAS SYANG DODONG. ;p

----------


## slabs7

lisod gyud ning gwapo ta TS noh? dili jud maka dali2x ug hikalimot atong x  :2funny:

----------


## THE KID

choya aning bai P chan..abi nakog na minyo naka bai....

----------


## 2nderemperror

sa kanang time nga walay e-text imong co-workers sa imoha.. e-flight mode lang sah for the meantime imong cp kung naa ka ana nga settings para walay text/call mo sulod.

----------


## femchien

Obviously , wala pa sya ka move on .. yes naa na syay uyab lain pero I think gihimo rana niyang panakip butas .. e private na imung fb account .. kanang mga friends ray maka send nimog message ..

----------


## larisse

ts,
pahimoa ug account diri sa istorya para malingaw siya ug makalimot na siya ug hinay2x nimo  :Cheesy:

----------


## bluerthanblue

she still loves you

----------


## bula1980

avoid assumptions lage,basin diay naa pa kay utang niya?  :Cheesy:

----------


## four23

tell her wla ka ganahi..be frank. mo hunong ra na..

----------


## P-Chan

> choya aning bai P chan..abi nakog na minyo naka bai....


toink! lol... wala pa... puhon.. hehehe




> avoid assumptions lage,basin diay naa pa kay utang niya?


purag wa na man ko utang niya... hehehe... 




> tell her wla ka ganahi..be frank. mo hunong ra na..


told her na man pero ambot wa tingali ka sabot... hahayz  :Sad:

----------


## iang

> choya aning bai P chan..abi nakog na minyo naka bai....


lagovs kaayo c @*THE KID* rofl

----------


## Ghadz

maglisod siya ug limot nimo bro, kay basin naa kay imo diha nga wala sa iya bag-o nga uyab.

----------


## tedspeed74

block na lang. hahahaha!




> i can relate to this. Don't want to block him sa FB coz feel palang niya bitter ko. Don't want to reply to his messages coz i dont want to start a converstion. Should i block him nalng or continue to be silent coz sooner or later makapuyan rasad siya cge msg?

----------


## MsTopSecret

wa pa ka move on imong ex, ayaw nalang tubayi moundang rana. 
seenzoned her, effective na siya para nako  :Cheesy:

----------


## iang

miski seenzoned na mag cge gihapon msg. To my xbf, focus on making your relationship better. Im happy now and i hope ur happy wid ur new gf.

----------


## Wynna

Akong ex di sad muundang. nanghagad pag check-in HANEEEEP! hahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## tedspeed74

akong ex di man happy. imagina patabangon ko ug bayad sa balay ug mga kinahanglan sa iyang anak.  wa siya kuyapi?

----------


## SuperCrunch

it means nga igatun na siya. Nana gud siyay uyab og ngano cge siya og contact nimo. Kung magbalik mo, possible nga mo entertain na siya og laing laki. Ignore her lang kay mapul-an ra na! Hehe

----------


## Graffitivoir

Sa ako pud sigeng txt 
nangayo ug refund sa iyang mga nagasto sa una. :Smiley:

----------


## lstorya

Basin mas dako ka og bunal kaysa iya bag o TS?

----------


## diablo85

basin nangita og laing bunal...
bente ka bunal sho....

----------


## slabs7

mao ni ang rason TS pagka insensitive sad nimo ui  :Tongue: 
-
-
-
-
lagi kitang naaalala sa tuwing akoy may kinakasama
mula ng tayo ay magkita
kung ikaw ay nagtatampo
kailangan bang ganito

chorus
bakit hindi natin
muling ibalik ang tamis ng pag-ibig
muling pagbigyan ang puso nagmamahal
muling ibalik ang tamis ng pag-ibig
sayang naman ang puso nagmamahal



Read more: April Boy Regino - Muling Ibalik Ang Tamis Ng Pag-ibig Lyrics | MetroLyrics

----------


## Ghadz

naka unli permi..........

----------


## zHun

ka swerte nimo oi. basin gimingaw sa imuha? haha

----------


## hans josefina

taga-i nalang siya ug redbull with sting strawberry.wahaha!

----------


## Mark Tudtud Ambalong

Hit and run nalang sharo di na mo stop hahaha just kidding lol

----------


## THE KID

> lagovs kaayo c @*THE KID* rofl


ari lang ka ngayo personal advice ni iang kai suod man jud mong higala ani  :Smiley:

----------


## iang

> ari lang ka ngayo personal advice ni iang kai suod man jud mong higala ani


dli man kaayo mi close ni TS @*THE KID*.hahahaha

----------


## tedspeed74

> dli man kaayo mi close ni TS THE KID.hahahaha


hahahahahahahha

----------


## emailroy2002

nag lisod ra to og hurot sa iyang load TS oi.

ang pasabot ato iyang current BF gi loadan siya og unli.. moa to ni text siya.

pangpa lagot ra to nimo.

----------


## Emax

basin nahimong spam imong ex

----------


## redzki

OT q ky relate ko ani. ahh ka experience q ani! ako uyab naay ex na mgmsg pa sa LINE -pareha ni xa sa viber app. g-atay kau wa na gni ng FB aq uyab tungod ky dli xa gnahan kuno og gubot/hassle mga ing-ana unya sekreto ra diay ddto mo commu iyng ex sa LINE mangumusta2. kalami iflush sa balde sa iyng celfon oi! bweshet.... lami kau ipanglampaso oi. akong gkausa oi, na ayaw kog boanga ninu ky dli ko mamugos sa sqng kaugalingon kng gnahan pa cla nla. nayawyawan nko ang ex- og akong uyab hapit nko kulataha. d jud na magsilbi nko two-time2..

mas gkasab-an nko akong uyab ky motoo ko na kng dlina tagdon mga ing-ana KAPOYON na cla sa ilmg bisyo og paramdam-ramdam. The fact na nreply ka, ng entertain ghapon ka ana. mgfeed ng hope sa mga hopeless. Mao pud akoa TS

----------


## P-Chan

> nag lisod ra to og hurot sa iyang load TS oi.
> 
> ang pasabot ato iyang current BF gi loadan siya og unli.. moa to ni text siya.
> 
> pangpa lagot ra to nimo.


atot ka lisod ana unli i.hurot oie.. hahaha!




> OT q ky relate ko ani. ahh ka experience q ani! ako uyab naay ex na mgmsg pa sa LINE -pareha ni xa sa viber app. g-atay kau wa na gni ng FB aq uyab tungod ky dli xa gnahan kuno og gubot/hassle mga ing-ana unya sekreto ra diay ddto mo commu iyng ex sa LINE mangumusta2. kalami iflush sa balde sa iyng celfon oi! bweshet.... lami kau ipanglampaso oi. akong gkausa oi, na ayaw kog boanga ninu ky dli ko mamugos sa sqng kaugalingon kng gnahan pa cla nla. nayawyawan nko ang ex- og akong uyab hapit nko kulataha. d jud na magsilbi nko two-time2..
> 
> mas gkasab-an nko akong uyab ky motoo ko na kng dlina tagdon mga ing-ana KAPOYON na cla sa ilmg bisyo og paramdam-ramdam. The fact na nreply ka, ng entertain ghapon ka ana. mgfeed ng hope sa mga hopeless. Mao pud akoa TS


apir!



- - - Updated - - -

--update--

ambot ni kalit ra man pud ug hilom.. so I guess gi kapoyan nah toh sa seen zone  :Smiley:

----------


## tedspeed74

pero liki jud kaayo akong ex oi. cge pa deny sa una. nangaliwa na diay to.  hinaot di niya pangwartahan iyang current bf.

----------


## sushikandi

Screenshot every message she sends you and post it on her walll or send it to the current boyfriend. Tell him, youve moved on and would appreciate it if she stops communicating with you. Lastly, tell the current bf that you wish them well and you dont want to be involved with her.

----------


## bluelhady

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


 Maybe because she failed to replace you in her heart. She may have a new boyfriend now but we neVer know that deep inside her heart, you're still the one TS  :Smiley:

----------


## princize

> Maybe because she failed to replace you in her heart. She may have a new boyfriend now but we neVer know that deep inside her heart, you're still the one TS


agree! wala pa move-on ang peg. hihihi maayo cguro kaayo nimo pagkadala sauna TS? wala cya ka get.over sa imong mga moves? 
kidding aside..

What are her messages diay? I think its better to confront her. Basin misakay rasad ka.... mo assume na nga okay rasad nimo.

----------


## Passport

wont stop messaging..

ang message kay


naningil sa utang!

 :Cheesy:

----------


## silvesterkulot

> nayabag na hahahahaha.. bsag unsaon ug bali2 straight jud ko :P hahahaha
> in.ani jud ko. after breakup kay it takes years b4 ko maka uyab balik.. hehehe


 @*jp.grafix*, ang imung balance sa tshirt Joemar. Imung raming permi sad-saaran. gamay raman kaha xa nga amount para sa imu pero nganung di man nimu mahatag

----------


## ireneolive

nag update lang guro ts ug wala ba milayat bldg. hehehe.  :Cheesy: 

bitaw, cguro naa syay gusto na mensahe ipaabot sa imo. samot na ug wa moy tarong closure..

----------


## grlnxtdor16

Pchan, long time, i can so relate to your experience because im going through the same thing. for a while i replied kai we ended up without any closure bah. so mao to. after that wala najud ko mag expect nga mag cge pami commu. sos kai mura man na xag buang cge ghapon message sa fb. hala oi! samoka!!!! ako jud sala ngano ni entertain ko in the first place. but i think the best way is to block the person nlng. den if maka dawat gae message, e ignore nlng. deadma to the highest level kai lisod na. balik napod ang cycle. frustrating kaau!

----------


## emailroy2002

ganahan ra ka samokon, e seen zone rana permi... ma pulan rana.

----------


## kageron

i blackmail lol

----------


## P-Chan

> Pchan, long time, i can so relate to your experience because im going through the same thing. for a while i replied kai we ended up without any closure bah. so mao to. after that wala najud ko mag expect nga mag cge pami commu. sos kai mura man na xag buang cge ghapon message sa fb. hala oi! samoka!!!! ako jud sala ngano ni entertain ko in the first place. but i think the best way is to block the person nlng. den if maka dawat gae message, e ignore nlng. deadma to the highest level kai lisod na. balik napod ang cycle. frustrating kaau!


lllllllllllooooooonnnnnnngggggg ttttttiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmeeeeee no balita... hehehe.. uu, ako nah gi ignore gi kapoyan nah tingale toh.. hehehe.. wa na man ni message.. from the 1st message wa na gud ko ni reply.. not even a beep  :Smiley:

----------


## quirkychinita

sus oi! nganung pati ikaw ma bother? why not ignore na lang gyud?

----------


## ireneolive

change number, change email, create new fb account or i-block sa fb ts.

nagsalita sad ang galisod ug block. hehehe.  :Cheesy: 

bitaw uy, cguro napa sya gusto istorya na naka bother niya mao mo reach out pa sya nimo. 
pero kung naka get over naka just ignore him/her.

----------


## P-Chan

> samot na ug wa moy tarong closure..


ako gi ingan.. "cge mangita pa gud ka ug sayop? ambot asa ka naka balita nga naa ko lain.. kung mao nah imu gusto, okay"

- - - Updated - - -

fyi lang... ni lay low nah man siya.. hehehe.. gi pul.an nah tingali sa seenzone.. hehehe..  :Smiley:

----------


## kageron

kantahi ani TS

----------


## P-Chan

more like 





hahaha

----------


## noy

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


 ayaw ug reply, kapuyon ra lagi na..

----------


## Kram Ynohtna Airetne

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


Wa pa na ka-get over nimu.  :Smiley: . Prangkahi nalang na sya. Luoy pud sa iya uyab, kay nahug na panakip butas ra to niya.

----------


## ms.kiss

been n an awaome relationship for quite a while ..
i love bf man as br ang prob is naa jd tym nga d nko xa kaya e confront nga nalain nku nya o naglagot...
nai tyms na pwerrng lagota na bt mu deny ghapon q.. n bsag taud taud nami i never had d guts to ask him out ...mag huwat ra jd kog hagdon q nyah kita .. may gani kai nahan pd xa mkig koug nq., 
n i even had this fear nga malain xa nko o masuko maong permj ko magbantay sa akng ipanulti o buhaton nya kai dali ra xa manluod man gd 
...

my prob is i always feel this awkwardness between us .. d mani normal sa :Huh:  can u share to me ur advices mga ka-istorya  :Smiley:

----------


## chikenwings

> been n an awaome relationship for quite a while ..
> i love bf man as br ang prob is naa jd tym nga d nko xa kaya e confront nga nalain nku nya o naglagot...
> nai tyms na pwerrng lagota na bt mu deny ghapon q.. n bsag taud taud nami i never had d guts to ask him out ...mag huwat ra jd kog hagdon q nyah kita .. may gani kai nahan pd xa mkig koug nq., 
> n i even had this fear nga malain xa nko o masuko maong permj ko magbantay sa akng ipanulti o buhaton nya kai dali ra xa manluod man gd 
> ...
> 
> my prob is i always feel this awkwardness between us .. d mani normal sa can u share to me ur advices mga ka-istorya


dugay2x naman diay mo na mg uyab so dapat, or supposedly, somehow comfortable na mo mg isturya or unsa. Heck, bsag mangutot mo sa atbang sa uyab nimo kay magkatawa ra to. hahaha. Pero anyway, unsay eded nimu? basin bata pa ka para mag uyab2x or imature pa  :Smiley:

----------


## princess_rylai

> We broke up a few months ago pero cge siya text ug message sa fb... naa na man siya bago uyab.. wa ko ka sabot why... normal buh ni? yes, ako na ni gi block pero cge gamit lain number/account.. can't change number kay I'm using it for work


kinsa ang girl og kinsa ang guy? i think this holds true to some guys... but this doesnt necessarily mean ganahan sya makig balik... he could probably be doing it out of habit or he's just testing out the waters... it can go on for a couple of months. but if you dont fancy him communicating with you, sayon ra man na. ayaw og reply. that will give him a signal that you're not interested.

----------


## H.Wolowitz

> been n an awaome relationship for quite a while ..
> i love bf man as br ang prob is naa jd tym nga d nko xa kaya e confront nga nalain nku nya o naglagot...
> nai tyms na pwerrng lagota na bt mu deny ghapon q.. n bsag taud taud nami i never had d guts to ask him out ...mag huwat ra jd kog hagdon q nyah kita .. may gani kai nahan pd xa mkig koug nq., 
> n i even had this fear nga malain xa nko o masuko maong permj ko magbantay sa akng ipanulti o buhaton nya kai dali ra xa manluod man gd 
> ...
> 
> my prob is i always feel this awkwardness between us .. d mani normal sa can u share to me ur advices mga ka-istorya


yup dili na normal. u need to treat ur bf as ur bff

----------


## ms.kiss

> dugay2x naman diay mo na mg uyab so dapat, or supposedly, somehow comfortable na mo mg isturya or unsa. Heck, bsag mangutot mo sa atbang sa uyab nimo kay magkatawa ra to. hahaha. Pero anyway, unsay eded nimu? basin bata pa ka para mag uyab2x or imature pa


24 na q  :Smiley:  
its just dst i had diz fear of offending him..
but somehow sa uban butang i have feeely expressed myself to him mn  :Smiley:

----------


## chikenwings

> lllllllllllooooooonnnnnnngggggg ttttttiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmeeeeee no balita... hehehe.. uu, ako nah gi ignore gi kapoyan nah tingale toh.. hehehe.. wa na man ni message.. from the 1st message wa na gud ko ni reply.. not even a beep





> 24 na q  
> its just dst i had diz fear of offending him..
> but somehow sa uban butang i have feeely expressed myself to him mn


Communication is the key  :Smiley:  isturya ra mog tarong para maka sabot siya sa imung na feel ug maka hibaw ka sa iyang ma comment  :Smiley:

----------


## PrehistoricHunter

finally found this thread!

I think I've post this problem in some other thread some time ago about ako problems sa kaning girl na ako naganahan pero can't recall kung asa nato..

anyway, mao ni scenario..

ako, i'm the type of guy na kung mu flirt kay kanang caring/concerned type/nya mu.joke2 about stuffs/protective type. good guy flirter ko 

nyaa...

ang si girl xad kay.. hmm.. weirdo hahahaha nya shy type/introvert..  pero malingaw ko og ganahan kos feeling kung kuyog mi.. mu.jam jud ko nya and make sure naami convo in a day.. 

pero maka feel ko na nay part sa iya na di ganahan mu.accept sako mga flirts for simple na reasons  like di pa sya ready og kanang same stuff na ge.pang say sa mga girls na dli ganahan og uyab2.. however, naa puy part sa iya na ganahan og char2, pero dili lang jud sya consistent sa iyang mga na feel.. i think..

In short, weirdo slight si girl og way klaro daw ko kung mu.flirt!

i've started to show care for her ever since 2nd yr college pa cguro... the way i make my move kay casual nya dli lang jud halata, making sure na ma touch jud sya.. sigh.. and when katong ni confess ko niya, she thought na wla ratong mga char2 na aku gepang buhat jud.. she did acknowledge xad and thanked me for doing those pero i know she said that para dili ko mahurt.

questions..
1. was it wrong to make my move/s and flirts casual and situational? mao ba ni ang rason na if good guy ra kau ko, nagtuo ra sya na wla ra to?

2. nay.pagka weirdo xad ang girl hahahaha, which i somehow like. pero mas weirdo daw ko kay for liking her? hahahaha bitaw, her friends are neutral/passive/supportive type, and she attaches with them jud all the time.. lisud e.pangita og gap jud between her and her friends to make a move jud ever since college. if i do make a move, ma shy sya like bigtime, irritable and palpitating. how do i calm her down jud?

3. she told me you'll find someone better daw.. she's not the most beautiful girl jud bitaw.. pero gwapahan jud ko nya and i don't know why @_@. pheromones rajud cguro ni hahaha. anyway, she's one of those persons na mu lurk silently with her friends and secretive kung mu.storya.. and ako, d ko manghambug, higher class daw ko, according to her and her friends. our last convo had the idea na: "ayaw na nako, you'll find someone better. di ko comfortable ani og awkwards kau.. pero if mu flirt ka, paila xad ha  :Smiley: "

question is she pushing me away BUT also want me to make a move? iya ko ge.push away, pero ganahan sya na mu.paila daw ko kung mu.flirt ko.. wa ko kasabot.. and i'm not sure of what i feel right now if mupadayon ko aning kalakiha.. 

thnx sa inyu inputs guys! God bless istorya!

----------


## Bonito4U

@*PrehistoricHunter*, bro pagbilin pd og gamay para sa imo kaugalingon. pero para nako go lang ng go. matud pa. ang bato na gahi sigeg kauwanan mo humok ra. hehehe.

----------


## madz_makatigbas

Help,

Ni confess ko sa ako friend na na crush ko niya pero sige man siya og katawa..she said dili siya ganahan og serious talks...  :Sad: 
So meaning wala na jud koy chance.. maka depress maayo..

Is she challenging me? Shall I ask her to be my GF or should I stop this feelings and just be her best friend?

----------


## PrehistoricHunter

> @*PrehistoricHunter*, bro pagbilin pd og gamay para sa imo kaugalingon. pero para nako go lang ng go. matud pa. ang bato na gahi sigeg kauwanan mo humok ra. hehehe.



banga pa jud cguro kaayo ko. i ended it bitaw. in her part, wa jud cguro to cyay na feel ay. di nman cguro ni sya bato, puthaw nman guro ni sya hahaha

 di bitaw ni sya healthy xad in my opinion.. nay blog na nagsay if mu.start kag relationship, dapat both sides mu.work 50/50 (elite daily man cguro to). one sided rajud kau ni. thnx baie

----------


## chikenwings

> Help,
> 
> Ni confess ko sa ako friend na na crush ko niya pero sige man siya og katawa..she said dili siya ganahan og serious talks... 
> So meaning wala na jud koy chance.. maka depress maayo..
> 
> Is she challenging me? Shall I ask her to be my GF or should I stop this feelings and just be her best friend?


palayo sa migo. Awa, mugukod na nimu ang giyetey. Pero seriously, basin pakipot ra na siya? Pero naa sd chance na di jud ka niya type.

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

> finally found this thread!
> 
> I think I've post this problem in some other thread some time ago about ako problems sa kaning girl na ako naganahan pero can't recall kung asa nato..
> 
> anyway, mao ni scenario..
> 
> ako, i'm the type of guy na kung mu flirt kay kanang caring/concerned type/nya mu.joke2 about stuffs/protective type. good guy flirter ko 
> 
> nyaa...
> ...


kuwang pa na ug duot bro. as you've said, she's an introvert and you are a bit opposite to her personality. she likes you but doesn't want to show it

----------


## bilateral

unsay buhaton para dili ma crush sa officemate?

----------


## reenarose

Just wanted to hear some of your opinions about this situation:

Nasakpan nako akong uyab naa nagpahome service na massage. Ni sign in sa iya laptop ang nagmasahe mao akong nakit-an ang email address. Ni ask ko kung kinsa ang bag-o na naka sign in kay akong nabantayan before amoa rang duha na email address ang naa didto nya karon naay laing bag-o. Ingon siya basin ang sa katong nag ayo sa laptop. wala gihapon ko mahimutang mao gisearch nako ang babae, ug tuod didto nako nahibaw-an nga mag home service siya. Ang time sa history na naka log-in mga 12mn. 

Gipalabay lang nako ang mga adlaw pero eventually ni decide ko nga iconfront sya through email kay dili ko ka ask niya directly. Dili ko kasulti sa tanan nako nafeel if personal ko muistorya. after niya nabasa, ingon siya nagpamasahe ra gyud kuno siya ato. Pero sukad ato na panghitabo, nakuhaan na akong trust niya. One year pa lang mi mao naa pako sa stage na nagobserve kung masaligan ba gyud nako siya. 

Question nako sa mga guys; dili ba pwede sa lalake mo magpahome service massage? cge ciguro mas ganahan jud mo ug babae, nganong sa tungang gabii man?

Wala to niya giconsider na sala pero gipasaylo ra nako siya ug gtry na nako kalimot to na panghitabo. Pero dili nako malikayan na magduda niya. Naglibog nako sa iya..

Salamat...

----------


## havaianatic01

> Just wanted to hear some of your opinions about this situation:
> 
> Nasakpan nako akong uyab naa nagpahome service na massage. Ni sign in sa iya laptop ang nagmasahe mao akong nakit-an ang email address. Ni ask ko kung kinsa ang bag-o na naka sign in kay akong nabantayan before amoa rang duha na email address ang naa didto nya karon naay laing bag-o. Ingon siya basin ang sa katong nag ayo sa laptop. wala gihapon ko mahimutang mao gisearch nako ang babae, ug tuod didto nako nahibaw-an nga mag home service siya. Ang time sa history na naka log-in mga 12mn. 
> 
> Gipalabay lang nako ang mga adlaw pero eventually ni decide ko nga iconfront sya through email kay dili ko ka ask niya directly. Dili ko kasulti sa tanan nako nafeel if personal ko muistorya. after niya nabasa, ingon siya nagpamasahe ra gyud kuno siya ato. Pero sukad ato na panghitabo, nakuhaan na akong trust niya. One year pa lang mi mao naa pako sa stage na nagobserve kung masaligan ba gyud nako siya. 
> 
> Question nako sa mga guys; dili ba pwede sa lalake mo magpahome service massage? cge ciguro mas ganahan jud mo ug babae, nganong sa tungang gabii man?
> 
> Wala to niya giconsider na sala pero gipasaylo ra nako siya ug gtry na nako kalimot to na panghitabo. Pero dili nako malikayan na magduda niya. Naglibog nako sa iya..
> ...


Tungang gabii jd? Aksyon na og kabalaka.hahah. Biyae na uy, hasola. Gabiga ra na.

----------


## andy_lecnah

> Just wanted to hear some of your opinions about this situation:
> 
> Nasakpan nako akong uyab naa nagpahome service na massage. Ni sign in sa iya laptop ang nagmasahe mao akong nakit-an ang email address. Ni ask ko kung kinsa ang bag-o na naka sign in kay akong nabantayan before amoa rang duha na email address ang naa didto nya karon naay laing bag-o. Ingon siya basin ang sa katong nag ayo sa laptop. wala gihapon ko mahimutang mao gisearch nako ang babae, ug tuod didto nako nahibaw-an nga mag home service siya. Ang time sa history na naka log-in mga 12mn. 
> 
> Gipalabay lang nako ang mga adlaw pero eventually ni decide ko nga iconfront sya through email kay dili ko ka ask niya directly. Dili ko kasulti sa tanan nako nafeel if personal ko muistorya. after niya nabasa, ingon siya nagpamasahe ra gyud kuno siya ato. Pero sukad ato na panghitabo, nakuhaan na akong trust niya. One year pa lang mi mao naa pako sa stage na nagobserve kung masaligan ba gyud nako siya. 
> 
> Question nako sa mga guys; dili ba pwede sa lalake mo magpahome service massage? cge ciguro mas ganahan jud mo ug babae, nganong sa tungang gabii man?
> 
> Wala to niya giconsider na sala pero gipasaylo ra nako siya ug gtry na nako kalimot to na panghitabo. Pero dili nako malikayan na magduda niya. Naglibog nako sa iya..
> ...


pangitae sakto evidensya before k abot sa seperation.... bati sad tan awon mu diretso ra k disisyon.

----------


## diablo85

@*reenarose*...
i doubt mosalig pa ka kung inana...
uyab pa gale mo...mabalaka jud ka ana...

----------


## P-Chan

question: kung imong uyab mo tawag sa imu bff then mo ingon siya nah gi kapoy siya sa relationship.. unsa inyu reaction? or buhaton?

----------


## C'thulhu

> question: kung imong uyab mo tawag sa imu bff then mo ingon siya nah gi kapoy siya sa relationship.. unsa inyu reaction? or buhaton?


Unsa pa may dugayan, ngita na ug bag-ong uyab.  :Smiley:

----------


## Bonito4U

> Unsa pa may dugayan, ngita na ug bag-ong uyab.


mao jud. gkapoy naman kaha. so wa nay langay.

----------


## C'thulhu

> mao jud. gkapoy naman kaha. so wa nay langay.


Kung naay blima sa relasyon, mas maayu kung ang involved parties ang mag discuss, kung mag pa apil na ug 3rd party, murag hanap na ma balik sa orig... 


Jm2c

----------


## jchin

ahh klaro kaau nagbinuang na imo bf...buwagi na oi

----------


## jchin

can a 37yrs old guy find a girlfriend ages 20-30 yrs old here?

----------


## kaytee

@*jchin* , this is not a dating site.  :Smiley: 

- - - Updated - - -

OnT: how far would you go for love? When or how would you know you enough is enough?

----------


## Kulai2Kalai

Don't look down your self,No one can keep you down except your self.Think positive and be smart enough for the relationship

----------


## rohanixx

Ask lang ko be, if imong ex wala pa gi delete and picture ninyo sa FB, does this means something?? #hopeful .

----------


## jhappy

problema : imong gika-ibgan naibog sa lain, dn naay naibog nimo, wala sd ka nkagusto. hehehe

----------


## Ponzk3

Posta nalag loto bai kung modaog ka bisan kinsa na babae makoha nmo... Mag minyo kag daghan haha..

----------


## rics zalved

> Ask lang ko be, if imong ex wala pa gi delete and picture ninyo sa FB, does this means something?? #hopeful .


probably naa pa, kay kung gusto niya magmove on ang usual man jud buhaton kay idelete man jud




> @*jchin* , this is not a dating site. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> OnT: how far would you go for love? When or how would you know you enough is enough?


for me lang, kung tan.aw nimo nga either one na lang sa inyo ang nagfight for the relationship

----------


## oninrey07

ahaka..cge lang dol..ma ok raka..haha

----------


## caileeh

> Ask lang ko be, if imong ex wala pa gi delete and picture ninyo sa FB, does this means something?? #hopeful .



I think that's an indication that he's still hopeful for things to get back to how they were before. kay if he's really determined to end the relationship and move on with someone else or move on alone, he wouldn't want your memories to haunt him or come back to him, which is what photos do to us. hehehe

----------


## ihas

mangutana lang ko,

unsaon pakigbuwag sa uyab?

----------


## C'thulhu

> mangutana lang ko,
> 
> unsaon pakigbuwag sa uyab?


Whut? Kabalo ka mu sulud nya deli ka kabalo mu guwa?

Ingna buwag na mo without the drama...

----------


## kaytee

> mangutana lang ko,
> 
> unsaon pakigbuwag sa uyab?


Aguy... tell her your reason and be direct. no lame excuses.

----------


## kaboang2007

ok rana brad...

----------


## gender

when it comes to love, shield yourself. don't put your hopes up too high.

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

> Whut? Kabalo ka mu sulud nya deli ka kabalo mu guwa?
> 
> Ingna buwag na mo without the drama...


is it really possible to break up with a girl WITHOUT the drama? lisud man guro sir

----------


## C'thulhu

> is it really possible to break up with a girl WITHOUT the drama? lisud man guro sir


Deli man ma'am, break up and don't look back... Mao na way drama, kay deli na man nimo tubayan...  :Smiley:

----------


## lizzieB

Ngano man nga naay moments nga i'm sure of my feelings. Hala na abot sa punto nga I told him I love him, insisted that it's real and to me, it did feel right to say it at the time. Pero next moment I'm cringing at my words, wishing I could take them back. Nya sunod moment di napud ko ka siguro. Na buang nako? It doesn't help that this thing I have with him never caught the right timing. Naka agi nami friends phase, friendzone phase, cold war phase, then reconnecting phase. This reconnecting happened over long distance pajud. Siguro kailangan lang ko makakita balik niya para maka realize ko unsa jud. Ang problema kay kung kanus-a pa na mahitabong magkita mi. Moral of the story guys, never undermine those three words. They carry weight and responsibility.

----------


## Little_Mermaid88

> Ngano man nga naay moments nga i'm sure of my feelings. Hala na abot sa punto nga I told him I love him, insisted that it's real and to me, it did feel right to say it at the time. Pero next moment I'm cringing at my words, wishing I could take them back. Nya sunod moment di napud ko ka siguro. Na buang nako? It doesn't help that this thing I have with him never caught the right timing. Naka agi nami friends phase, friendzone phase, cold war phase, then reconnecting phase. This reconnecting happened over long distance pajud. Siguro kailangan lang ko makakita balik niya para maka realize ko unsa jud. Ang problema kay kung kanus-a pa na mahitabong magkita mi. Moral of the story guys, never undermine those three words. They carry weight and responsibility.


i don't think nga u are really sure of your feelings pjud. because if you are, you wouldn't cringe about the words that you uttered. feelings don't change even if long distance ang relationship.

----------


## chic_12

pwede pa advice if ang lalake mo suggest nimu makig overnight stay sa resort, but dli mo uyab. gusto raba siya maka score?or naa uban     gusto lang siya maka ila ila nimu? naa ba lake ingun ana? hehehe

----------


## ihas

> Deli man ma'am, break up and don't look back... Mao na way drama, kay deli na man nimo tubayan...


wa jud ko ni look back boss kay makulatahan kos amahan. nidagan na lang ko human istorya.

----------


## mary23

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


sobraan ra guro kas ka shy og hilomon kuya heheheh

----------


## Judgement

Hi guys, patambag ko beh..

Naa koy gf karon, naa siyay friend na hapon mga 56 na ang edad. Ako gf is 24, problema ani everytime mu ari ang hapon sa pinas(hilig daw ni og travel). Mkig kita sya sa ako gf then tour2 daw kunohay. Dugay na ni sila magkaila, wa pa mi magkauyab..My gf said na friend ra daw sila, mu salig man ko pero ako kadudahan kay ang hapon man gud. Palitan pa siya og mga mahal na butang(luxury bag,iphone).

Unsa maayo buhaton guys? Should i be worried?

----------


## jAyEem

> Hi guys, patambag ko beh..
> 
> Naa koy gf karon, naa siyay friend na hapon mga 56 na ang edad. Ako gf is 24, problema ani everytime mu ari ang hapon sa pinas(hilig daw ni og travel). Mkig kita sya sa ako gf then tour2 daw kunohay. Dugay na ni sila magkaila, wa pa mi magkauyab..My gf said na friend ra daw sila, mu salig man ko pero ako kadudahan kay ang hapon man gud. Palitan pa siya og mga mahal na butang(luxury bag,iphone).
> 
> Unsa maayo buhaton guys? Should i be worried?


Aguy! You should be worried bai. How can you imagine na imong GF naay kuyog lain LALAKI daun mag tour2x sa lain na lugar. I don't mean to be rude but I think something is happening bai. Don't be naive. Think about it.

----------


## the_guardian

> about me:
> 
> arang-arang(dili gwapo di sad bati)
> 
> buotan 
> 
> sweet
> 
> pero:
> ...


Unya na-pari naka ron? 2006 pa gus ni nga post...

- - - Updated - - -




> pwede pa advice if ang lalake mo suggest nimu makig overnight stay sa resort, but dli mo uyab. gusto raba siya maka score?or naa uban     gusto lang siya maka ila ila nimu? naa ba lake ingun ana? hehehe


Kung separate rooms mo aw gusto lang cya magking-ila2x nimo...pero kung same room...ahh grabeh di pud ka ka-gets...heheeh

----------


## notouch

> ....na a kay baho?.........



katawaa nako ani oi.

----------


## bitchybutsweet

> Hi guys, patambag ko beh..
> 
> Naa koy gf karon, naa siyay friend na hapon mga 56 na ang edad. Ako gf is 24, problema ani everytime mu ari ang hapon sa pinas(hilig daw ni og travel). Mkig kita sya sa ako gf then tour2 daw kunohay. Dugay na ni sila magkaila, wa pa mi magkauyab..My gf said na friend ra daw sila, mu salig man ko pero ako kadudahan kay ang hapon man gud. Palitan pa siya og mga mahal na butang(luxury bag,iphone).
> 
> Unsa maayo buhaton guys? Should i be worried?


lol. you're really buying her story? ayaw pailad brad or nganong di man ka mokuyog? "friends" ra man kaha

----------


## .Gaz

pa tambag ko mga istoryans

required ba jd sa isa ka relasyon ang pirmi magkita? like pirmi jd nga pirmi..

----------


## EllenM

yup  :Smiley:  para mu dugay

- - - Updated - - -

how to move on? that will be your starter pack? specially if kabalo ka nga way chance na jud mong duha?

----------


## EllenM

how to move on? that will be your starter pack? specially if kabalo ka nga way chance na jud mong duha?

----------


## pitonggatang

basta muinom ka bai maka ingun an gyud ka ana bai...hehehe

----------


## Bahalina-boy

e unfriend sa FB ang ga frienzone nimo. ok rani?  :Cheesy:

----------


## noy

> pa tambag ko mga istoryans
> 
> required ba jd sa isa ka relasyon ang pirmi magkita? like pirmi jd nga pirmi..


if time and situation permits, dapat jud magkita.

----------


## malditah

> how to move on? that will be your starter pack? specially if kabalo ka nga way chance na jud mong duha?


nka move on naka miga?

----------


## upong

kng feel nmu cya na jud brader ky REQUIRED jud, pro if naa pa ka gpangita lain then DILI...ma feel ra nmu kng cya na jud bsta ma pugngan nmu imong kasuko nya, kng mka masuko cya ky dawaton nmu, kng mag lagot ka nya ky care ghpn ka nya...pasabot unconditional jud imong pag higugma nya sa maskn unsa nga higayon...

----------


## xandro

dili nana uso krn ang shy type ts... hehehe try ug guts bah

----------


## Don Delmar

Manawagan lang unta ko. Kinsa kaila ni Lejuene Ferrer dri? I hope naa mka tabang nko..G mingaw nku nya. I hope single pa xa. Wa man jud xa sa Fb bsan unsaun nko pangita. Bsin lain nsd iya name. Hayy lord maytag single pa xa intawn.

----------


## cranberry

> Manawagan lang unta ko. Kinsa kaila ni Lejuene Ferrer dri? I hope naa mka tabang nko..G mingaw nku nya. I hope single pa xa. Wa man jud xa sa Fb bsan unsaun nko pangita. Bsin lain nsd iya name. Hayy lord maytag single pa xa intawn.


Ipanawagan ni sa Bombo Radyp brader!

----------


## Screwforcer

Try to explore new environment to meet new people. You'll never know you'll find someone who'll instantly fall in love with you.

----------


## shewholovesthebeach

I can only remind you to practice self-love and never self-pity. The right person will come at the right time, in God's time.

----------


## Drecavak89

Yeah, love is the thing that keep it going through all of that.

----------


## psychologic

> how to move on? that will be your starter pack? specially if kabalo ka nga way chance na jud mong duha?


"kabalo ka nga way chance na jud mong duha?" dawaton ug move on. something new is waiting along the way.

----------


## reminok

I've been really tense before when it comes to relationships. I tried to meet the highest standards to keep my girlfriend happy. I was young and naive. One day I got the idea to use the internet for dating. I found great ebonyflirt reviews and chose a site for myself. It turned out that everything becomes easier when your opponent is looking for the same thing. This is how I found my wife.

----------


## junjungo

kung maka feel ka nga sige ka og tan aw niya, mao na na, siya na imo gusto

----------


## Ghadz

hay gugma ngano man gyod ka, hahaha

----------


## reminok

The main problem with relationships is that there is too much freedom now. Sometimes you can't hide from it. But I heard that there are special sites for non-standard relationships now. Women can visit their website to find a new partner (women). And this is considered more normal than real dating. The dating rules my parents used are outdated. Where do we go with this? I just do not know.

----------


## Sam2y

Hi guys. Great thread. Thank you.

----------


## Sam2y

All girls love beautiful words and compliments addressed to them. I have been using this secret quite successfully for many years. My main resource is dating an inmate. I am looking for liberated women for free and romantic relationships. I am glad that there is a large selection of sites in this direction now. This gives me the opportunity to be open about my preferences.

----------


## Schwart

Seems like this thread is dead?

----------

